# ***January Jellybeans***Join here!***



## naomicourt

Hi everyone,

I got my much longed for :bfp: yesterday (DPO9) :cloud9: and so am 3 weeks pregnant. Still very scared that something might happen to my little bean but, am praying that I will have a healthy 9 months. [-o&lt;

I can't wait for everone to start getting their :bfp:this month and join me on a very special journey.

:hugs::kiss:
****Late December****

*24th*
Hodbert

*25th*
Waiting2bMommy

*26th*
naomicourt

*30th*
MissAma
JenJen79
lynney

*31st*
2016
Sandie_Cali
Littlechimpma
babyplease81
rcbrown08
LuckyStarr
Freebird


:baby:****January****:baby:


*1st*
sophia2010
chloepants
waitingon#4
ladyvgw
Lynsay
WanaBaba

*2nd*
Mystique26
nightlyflower
myk's mummy
Sabra
Lostunicorn
pinkie77
Tanara

*3rd*
ama
Sabra
purplekisses
emmalouise079
Tilliepink
Expat
MrsRowe
boobaby
forget me not

*4th*
justthestart
fawkesymomma
rocksy2185
PinkEmily
jmbbf

*5th*
Maybenextimex
MimiUK
okciv
Maffie
plum
dollyminxture
Central Perk

*6th*
sar35
usmcwife88
Misstiff&bby1
Lui246
dawnmichelle
1stTimeJo
JA1988
Rosykk

*7th*
MrsPhez
Angelblue
DollyPolly

*8th*
SweetMummmy2b
ChangeChoices
leigh568
CuddleBug

*9th*
mommyB
gcgal10
flossie1983
Neko
MrsEngland
littlebopeep
Liz2
StrawberryJam

*10th*
Jenn1983
lovealittle1
jms895
lovealittle1
jaala
bigbetty

*11th*
amym
MrsMurphy2Be
pinkneon
sez
klcuk3
despereaux
Samaraj
Shabutie
ButtonJessie

*12th*
emdeb
mamaxm
cupc4kes

*13th*
louloubabs
leanne_darla
weese17
kcw81
Jolene
kcgarcia
mum2be2011

*14th*
BabyO
wishing4bub#3
Mabel123

*15th*
Tracie87
sounderella
noja
cadippoz
Hispirits
MrsMcT
xLuciax
leash27
katie d

*16th*
emilyp83
cdejdemommy
Peelprincess
Abi&Bump_x
TripleB
staceymy 
kezia
beccybobeccy

*17th*
JaymeeBee
kazpeza
June_Sprite74
lauren-kate
PaulaLondon
GemmaRobinson
Bryzanne
Becky123

*18th*
shlindz
nickyd074
Lucky777
Missy8004

*19th*
flubdub
stacie-leigh
LilLil
Zoex89x
kelandkids

*20th*
suzie_q
Niamh's mummy
Dales Girl
hopefuljaners
shellyhunny
Megan<3

*21st*
MrsAnt
lumpy
cyclura
xxshonaxx
Lou229

*22nd*
magpie_mind
:angel:tryforbaby2:angel:
fluffyblue
Zanny
NatandChris
Ashtons mummy

*23rd*
Xiaoju
skymommy08
playgirl666
FlippyChick

*24th*
abstersmum
HayleyJJ
Reds05
marmite
maaybe2010
rubylei
rose1221
Olliemummy85
bekki_d18
saz140
debbie7155
polkadot

*25th*
wifey29
jellybabynic
rose1221
The3Bears
Lucretia
Mandattc3
rachelfoxt
babyloulou

*26th*
jenkinskay
AliBoo
Vanilla77
princessjulia
laurbagss

*27th*
iprettii
charliekitty
charliemidge

*28th*
icedtea_gal
Smiler79
uw12
leximo
VGibssplintrofhope

*29th*
winegums
blimpy1976
peonies
Shauna19

*30th*
LuvMyBoys
Clare1981
britt19
emzie_xox

*31st*
roxanne_voc 

​


----------



## Kerrieann

Congratulations! :yipee: I started the december dreamers thread and has been so amazing meeting so many new people to share pregnancy with! Cant believe theres a january thread now! xx


----------



## naomicourt

Thank you. Congrats to you too.

I feel all lonely on this thread, I hope there will be some more BFP's soon.

Where did you get your December Dreamers picture from?? Is there one for January??

:hugs:


----------



## Kerrieann

Ahh im sure they will start flooding in soon, thats what happened with me, now theres an army of us! A lady on the thread done the banner for us and then we all just copy and pasted it, hopefully u will get someone a bit techno that can do it for you as i wouldnt have a clue where to start lol xx


----------



## naomicourt

I wouldn't have a clue where to start making that. ha ha Hopefully someone else will be able to.

I hope everything goes well in your pregnancy. Have you had your booking in appointment yet? When is the best time to get that done?

:hugs:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Wow, January thread! 

Congratulations on your BFP - you'll soon have lots of newly pregnant ladies in here!


----------



## Kayley

Congrats on your BFP :D xx


----------



## xkirstyx

huge congrats hunny cant beleave thats january babies coming already!


----------



## Jox

congrats on January babys. only feels 2 min ago i got my BFP and im a October bumpkin!! x


----------



## mummy<3lewis

I got my BFP a few days ago at 11dpo and my due date is 1/1/11. This will be my second child, I already have a little boy who is 14 months, so there will be just under 2 years between them! Hope to see lots more january bfps on here soon xxx


----------



## Kerrieann

Ring ur docs and they will make an apt for you at around 8 weeks with ur midwife! I booked mine a couple od days after bfp and its for next week!


----------



## naomicourt

mummy<3lewis said:


> I got my BFP a few days ago at 11dpo and my due date is 1/1/11. This will be my second child, I already have a little boy who is 14 months, so there will be just under 2 years between them! Hope to see lots more january bfps on here soon xxx

Congrats!! Yipee, someone else on the January thread, don't feel so lonely now. :happydance:

I hope everything is going well for you so far.

This is my second pregnancy also. Will be just over two years gap for me. :thumbup:

xx


----------



## naomicourt

Kerrieann said:


> Ring ur docs and they will make an apt for you at around 8 weeks with ur midwife! I booked mine a couple od days after bfp and its for next week!

Oh is it 8 weeks. I couldn't remember how far you had to be. I think I can book myself in without going through my GP here, so will give them a call in a couple of weeks.

Thanks. :hugs:


----------



## mummy<3lewis

I will make an appoint ment to see my gp next week x


----------



## naomicourt

I booked myself in today but, I wont be seen until I am 10 weeks and then scan in 12 weeks.

I just want to fast forward time now so I can see the little bean. :happydance:


----------



## hodbert

Hey there! I'm not sure if I belong here or December so I've got one toe in each! I'm either 3 or 4 weeks which puts me between 30th Dec & 6th Jan I think. Was too early to tell at my scan on Tuesday so still waiting to hear.

January seems such a long time away though and I'm very anxious about first tri!


----------



## naomicourt

Hi Hodbert, Congratulations on your BFP!! :happydance::happydance:

Wouldn't it be lovely to have a New Year baby!

I too am very anxious about the first trimester. I hope that everything goes well in your pregancy.

Have you had many symptoms yet? I actually feel really good so far but, I am guessing that will change over the next few weeks!! :haha:

:hugs:


----------



## mummy<3lewis

naomicourt said:


> Hi Hodbert, Congratulations on your BFP!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Wouldn't it be lovely to have a New Year baby!
> 
> I too am very anxious about the first trimester. I hope that everything goes well in your pregancy.
> 
> Have you had many symptoms yet? I actually feel really good so far but, I am guessing that will change over the next few weeks!! :haha:
> 
> :hugs:


Congrats from me too hodbert, wishing you a happy and healthy nine months!

Like you, I am also worried about getting through the first 12 weeks without incident and am definately not looking forward to the morning sickness again! However in my first pregnancy, I worked full time but am now a SAHM so perhaps I will find it easier to cope, not having to rush out to work:confused:


----------



## hodbert

Hi Ladies, thanks for the welcome!

Am having a preety tough day today, have been waiting for some HCG test results since yesterday and have just found out doctor has gone home for day without a call so will now have to wait until Monday and am so disappointed. Have emailed him but am not very hopeful.

As for symptoms - I have had sore BB's for about 3/4 weeks now!! That is a usual time of month sign so thought nothings of it though until BFP! Also got slightly sore lower back and daily stomach cramps similar to time of month ones. Probably more emotional than usual too (hence today's disappointment tears!)!

:hugs:Lisa


----------



## ama

also got my positive at 9DPO on 20th april ,after 2yrs trying :happydance: this is my second pregnancy,my son is 5 ...feeling tired even after a good nights sleep,no sickness yet ,but im sure it will come altho had none with my son so fingers crossed its same with this one,im anxious about finding a positive so early but thinking positive and all that ,congrats to everyone for there :bfp::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ama

oh also my bbs have been extremely sore since OV and mood swings are a huge notice by my partner :p get the odd very light cramp now and then and sore lower back ..also cant seem to stop eating ,not sure what thats about :p


----------



## 2016

I was looking for the January thread the other day because my EDD is 30/31 December so she will most likely be a January baby!

Want to think of a name for the group? My suggestions so far are:

January Junos (from the film)
January Joys
January Juniors
January Juicys
January Jubilants
January Jelly Bellys

What do you think? 

Nice to meet all you girls :hugs:


----------



## naomicourt

ama said:


> oh also my bbs have been extremely sore since OV and mood swings are a huge notice by my partner :p get the odd very light cramp now and then and sore lower back ..also cant seem to stop eating ,not sure what thats about :p

I also have started to get a sore lower back! and I am glad I am not the only one eating more, I think I will be putting on a stone by the end of the month if I carry on like this! lol :blush:


----------



## naomicourt

2016 said:


> I was looking for the January thread the other day because my EDD is 30/31 December so she will most likely be a January baby!
> 
> Want to think of a name for the group? My suggestions so far are:
> 
> January Junos (from the film)
> January Joys
> January Juniors
> January Juicys
> January Jubilants
> January Jelly Bellys
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Nice to meet all you girls :hugs:

Hi, what a great idea. I think they are all really good but, I quite like January Jelly Bellys!! lol :haha:


----------



## mummy<3lewis

ama said:


> also got my positive at 9DPO on 20th april ,after 2yrs trying :happydance: this is my second pregnancy,my son is 5 ...feeling tired even after a good nights sleep,no sickness yet ,but im sure it will come altho had none with my son so fingers crossed its same with this one,im anxious about finding a positive so early but thinking positive and all that ,congrats to everyone for there :bfp::happydance::happydance:

Yipeee! many congrats Ama, whats your edd? :happydance:
bumpbuddies??? xxx


----------



## mummy<3lewis

2016 said:


> I was looking for the January thread the other day because my EDD is 30/31 December so she will most likely be a January baby!
> 
> Want to think of a name for the group? My suggestions so far are:
> 
> January Junos (from the film)
> January Joys
> January Juniors
> January Juicys
> January Jubilants
> January Jelly Bellys
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Nice to meet all you girls :hugs:

Many congrats 2016! :happydance::happydance:

I like January Juicys or January jelly bellys! xxx


----------



## a_c

Wow January babies ! Congrats all x


----------



## louise1302

im actually unsure if im dec or jan as my tests are still faint and my digi is 1-2 so i may have oved late


----------



## ama

mummy<3lewis said:


> ama said:
> 
> 
> also got my positive at 9DPO on 20th april ,after 2yrs trying :happydance: this is my second pregnancy,my son is 5 ...feeling tired even after a good nights sleep,no sickness yet ,but im sure it will come altho had none with my son so fingers crossed its same with this one,im anxious about finding a positive so early but thinking positive and all that ,congrats to everyone for there :bfp::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Yipeee! many congrats Ama, whats your edd? :happydance:
> bumpbuddies??? xxxClick to expand...

EDD is 1st jan :happydance: and would love to be bump buddies:thumbup:


----------



## ama

as for the names i adore 
January Junos but i think there all great :happydance:


----------



## 2016

ama said:



> as for the names i adore
> January Junos but i think there all great :happydance:

It's one of my favourite films! :haha:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FeqqHjyWWtI&feature=fvw


----------



## sar35

hi, i also got my bfp at 9dpo this morning! I think my EDD is Jan 6th.... congrats to you all


----------



## mummy<3lewis

ama said:


> mummy<3lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ama said:
> 
> 
> also got my positive at 9DPO on 20th april ,after 2yrs trying :happydance: this is my second pregnancy,my son is 5 ...feeling tired even after a good nights sleep,no sickness yet ,but im sure it will come altho had none with my son so fingers crossed its same with this one,im anxious about finding a positive so early but thinking positive and all that ,congrats to everyone for there :bfp::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Yipeee! many congrats Ama, whats your edd? :happydance:
> bumpbuddies??? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> EDD is 1st jan :happydance: and would love to be bump buddies:thumbup:Click to expand...


Same as me! 4 weeks today! x


----------



## hodbert

Hey gals!

Congrats to latest BFP's!! The group seems to be growing now :thumbup:

I got a call from doc last night from his home, so surprised!! He told me my HCG lvl was 1782 on tues and had doubled by second test on Thurs so we are chuffed to bits!!! :happydance: Got to go back a second scan a week on Tuesday, the day before I fly home to UK! :haha: I should be around 6 weeks then so maybe will see something!

Still got this stupid cough thats driving me crazy, but I'll take that for my results! 

As for names I like Jelly Belly! Or how about Jellybeans, or Jellybabies?


----------



## mummy<3lewis

hodbert said:


> Hey gals!
> 
> Congrats to latest BFP's!! The group seems to be growing now :thumbup:
> 
> I got a call from doc last night from his home, so surprised!! He told me my HCG lvl was 1782 on tues and had doubled by second test on Thurs so we are chuffed to bits!!! :happydance: Got to go back a second scan a week on Tuesday, the day before I fly home to UK! :haha: I should be around 6 weeks then so maybe will see something!
> 
> Still got this stupid cough thats driving me crazy, but I'll take that for my results!
> 
> As for names I like Jelly Belly! Or how about Jellybeans, or Jellybabies?

Thats brilliant news hodbert, am sure you are delighted xxx


----------



## ama

sar35 said:


> hi, i also got my bfp at 9dpo this morning! I think my EDD is Jan 6th.... congrats to you all

big congrats sar :happydance:


----------



## ama

mummy<3lewis said:


> ama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy<3lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ama said:
> 
> 
> also got my positive at 9DPO on 20th april ,after 2yrs trying :happydance: this is my second pregnancy,my son is 5 ...feeling tired even after a good nights sleep,no sickness yet ,but im sure it will come altho had none with my son so fingers crossed its same with this one,im anxious about finding a positive so early but thinking positive and all that ,congrats to everyone for there :bfp::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Yipeee! many congrats Ama, whats your edd? :happydance:
> bumpbuddies??? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> EDD is 1st jan :happydance: and would love to be bump buddies:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same as me! 4 weeks today! xClick to expand...

brilliant! :happydance: so exciting isnt it x


----------



## ama

hodbert said:


> Hey gals!
> 
> Congrats to latest BFP's!! The group seems to be growing now :thumbup:
> 
> I got a call from doc last night from his home, so surprised!! He told me my HCG lvl was 1782 on tues and had doubled by second test on Thurs so we are chuffed to bits!!! :happydance: Got to go back a second scan a week on Tuesday, the day before I fly home to UK! :haha: I should be around 6 weeks then so maybe will see something!
> 
> Still got this stupid cough thats driving me crazy, but I'll take that for my results!
> 
> As for names I like Jelly Belly! Or how about Jellybeans, or Jellybabies?

congrats ,awesome news x n i think the name jellybeans is super cute :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ama

2016 said:


> ama said:
> 
> 
> as for the names i adore
> January Junos but i think there all great :happydance:
> 
> It's one of my favourite films! :haha:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FeqqHjyWWtI&feature=fvwClick to expand...

 the movie is very touching,cried a bit thru it tho must admit:blush:


----------



## mummy<3lewis

has anyone told their families yet? we are heading out to a mexican restaurant tonight with my hubbys brother and his wife and i'm sure they will raise their eyebrows at the fact I wont be having a wee drink! What to do? We wanna wait until we have been to the GP this week and even then we would like to tell our parents first. added to the fac that my Sister in law is already 13 weeks pregnant, eeek!


----------



## hodbert

Hi mummy<3lewis, how about the tried and tested antibiotics excuse? I have told my parents and sis and OH's parents and sis but noone else so far. I can't keep anything a secret though so I'm sure I won't keep schtum for long!


----------



## mummy<3lewis

hodbert said:


> Hi mummy<3lewis, how about the tried and tested antibiotics excuse? I have told my parents and sis and OH's parents and sis but noone else so far. I can't keep anything a secret though so I'm sure I won't keep schtum for long!


Lol I will try to fob them off but am sure they will guess! xxx


----------



## naomicourt

Yay, congratulations Sar! Another one to add to the group!! :happydance:

I looove the name Jellybeans, that is such a good idea. If everyone is in agreement I will change the name of our thread to January Jellybeans!!:haha:

Just need someone to make us a signature then.

mummy<3lewis I haven't told anyone that I am pregnant yet, I think I will wait until at least 8 weeks, thats when I told everyone on my last pregnancy as I started to feel really sick by then and they would of guessed it anyway. 

If anyone asks why you are not drinking, you could always tell a little white lie and say you are on antibiotics. :winkwink: :haha:

xx


----------



## mummy<3lewis

naomicourt said:


> Yay, congratulations Sar! Another one to add to the group!! :happydance:
> 
> I looove the name Jellybeans, that is such a good idea. If everyone is in agreement I will change the name of our thread to January Jellybeans!!:haha:
> 
> Just need someone to make us a signature then.
> 
> mummy<3lewis I haven't told anyone that I am pregnant yet, I think I will wait until at least 8 weeks, thats when I told everyone on my last pregnancy as I started to feel really sick by then and they would of guessed it anyway.
> 
> If anyone asks why you are not drinking, you could always tell a little white lie and say you are on antibiotics. :winkwink: :haha:
> 
> xx

January Jellybeans it is for me! I think I will try to put them off the scent,:winkwink: it will be hard as my sis in law and I were best friends at school (way before we met our DH's) and she knows me really well. Just saw my parents as well when they came to pick up DS. I feel guilty, like im lying to them or something. I feel like everyone can tell!:haha: xxx


----------



## naomicourt

hodbert said:


> Hey gals!
> 
> Congrats to latest BFP's!! The group seems to be growing now :thumbup:
> 
> I got a call from doc last night from his home, so surprised!! He told me my HCG lvl was 1782 on tues and had doubled by second test on Thurs so we are chuffed to bits!!! :happydance: Got to go back a second scan a week on Tuesday, the day before I fly home to UK! :haha: I should be around 6 weeks then so maybe will see something!
> 
> Still got this stupid cough thats driving me crazy, but I'll take that for my results!
> 
> As for names I like Jelly Belly! Or how about Jellybeans, or Jellybabies?

That sounds good, I bet you can't wait for the scan! At least you get to see your little bean early. I have got to wait for ages. :-( I hope it all goes well hun. :hugs:


----------



## mumexpctinno3

Wow January 2011 babies already! Doesnt seem like long ago, 2 years in April 08 i had my BFP with my daughter, who is now 1! Crazy, hope you all have a H&H 9 Months xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sabra

hey girl
i am in:)
My due date should be January 3rd 2011=)
Have my doc appointment on Monday, we cant wait:cloud9::happydance:


----------



## 2016

*Just copy and paste the code below the banner into your siggy...*

https://i.imgur.com/70uND.gif

PHP:

[URL=https://www.mybannermaker.com][IMG]https://i.imgur.com/70uND.gif[/IMG][/URL]


_If you are short on space..._
https://i.imgur.com/zSCaH.gif

PHP:

[URL=https://www.mybannermaker.com][IMG]https://i.imgur.com/zSCaH.gif[/IMG][/URL]


_Fancy a different shape?_
https://i.imgur.com/ibZzJ.gif

PHP:

[URL=https://www.mybannermaker.com][IMG]https://i.imgur.com/ibZzJ.gif[/IMG][/URL]



https://i.imgur.com/hmEeQ.gif

PHP:

[URL=https://www.mybannermaker.com][IMG]https://i.imgur.com/hmEeQ.gif[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## naomicourt

Sabra said:


> hey girl
> i am in:)
> My due date should be January 3rd 2011=)
> Have my doc appointment on Monday, we cant wait:cloud9::happydance:

Congratulations!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MissAma

Pretty banners 2016! I'll have to wait till after I get a date for the scan on Monday.

Hello everyone, I suppose I should sign up on here too, hope you don't mind. My EDD is the same as hodbert, 30th of Dec so still barely a 2010 baby but with first babies being fashionably late I guess it could be any time.

As you can read from my lengthy boring signature, this baby/babies? took many years, many drugs and injections, procedures and surgeries, it's a Male Factor ICSI baby so let's hope it sticks and it will all be well.

Looking forward to getting to know all of you!


----------



## 2016

MissAma said:


> Pretty banners 2016! I'll have to wait till after I get a date for the scan on Monday.
> 
> Hello everyone, I suppose I should sign up on here too, hope you don't mind. My EDD is the same as hodbert, 30th of Dec so still barely a 2010 baby but with first babies being fashionably late I guess it could be any time.
> 
> As you can read from my lengthy boring signature, this baby/babies? took many years, many drugs and injections, procedures and surgeries, it's a Male Factor ICSI baby so let's hope it sticks and it will all be well.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know all of you!

I can't wait to see your disgustingly flashy ticker! :happydance:


----------



## mummy<3lewis

Many congrats to the latest BFP's! The January Jellybeans are growing nicely! xxx


----------



## hayley x

Wow 2011 babies :) Congrats and good luck to you all xxx


----------



## Sandie_Cali

:happydance::happydance::happydance: 

Hello everyone!!! Ya got room for one more!!! :cloud9:I got my BFP this morning!! I am very excited and I am due about December 31st and hoping for a New Year Baby :happydance:

I am very excited to be here and getting to know you all.:hugs:


----------



## hodbert

Oooh yey not only a name but a banner!! Well done girls a very productive day ;)

Hi to all the recent members and congrats on your BFP's!

I am going for the antibiotics trick tonight as we seeig some friends and I don't want to tell yet. Not one for drunken people when I'm sober though so I'll have to try and be patient. Seems to be getting just some "minor" mood swings atm :blush: so also trying to hold all that in too!


----------



## heyluu

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Sandie_Cali

Hi Ladies,

I am new here and as of an hour ago, I feel very very very nauseated and want to puke so badly!! I think I am going to have night sickness with this little one. I feel ....:sick:right now.

We had pizza this evening and it did not agree with me:sick:

I am happy to have this symptom because the sicker you are I hear the better?? Bring on the Symptoms, I am ready!!!! :hugs:


----------



## ama

brill job on the banners 2016 :happydance: x and congrats to all the ladies who also got there bfp..january jelly beans is filling up fast now :p


----------



## naomicourt

Congratulations Sandie_Cali :happydance::happydance::happydance:

and welcome to the January Jellybeans!! :hugs::kiss:


----------



## 2016

ama said:


> brill job on the banners 2016 :happydance: x and congrats to all the ladies who also got there bfp..january jelly beans is filling up fast now :p

Thanks ama...I quite fancied the birdie one myself but I am running out of space on my siggy! :dohh:


----------



## naomicourt

Sandie_Cali said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am new here and as of an hour ago, I feel very very very nauseated and want to puke so badly!! I think I am going to have night sickness with this little one. I feel ....:sick:right now.
> 
> We had pizza this evening and it did not agree with me:sick:
> 
> I am happy to have this symptom because the sicker you are I hear the better?? Bring on the Symptoms, I am ready!!!! :hugs:

It's horrible feeling sick but, like you say, it is a good sign. Hopefully you will feel better in the second trimester. :hugs:


----------



## mummy<3lewis

morning all! how are we all today? xxx


----------



## sar35

Yay, im officially a member of January Jellybeans!


----------



## naomicourt

mummy<3lewis said:


> morning all! how are we all today? xxx

Morning! I had really bad cramps last night and was so worried that AF was going to come as it would of been due today but, the cramping has gone now and no AF!! Yipeee!! 

My scan is booked in for the 23rd June, can't wait!!

:happydance:


----------



## mummy<3lewis

naomicourt said:


> mummy<3lewis said:
> 
> 
> morning all! how are we all today? xxx
> 
> Morning! I had really bad cramps last night and was so worried that AF was going to come as it would of been due today but, the cramping has gone now and no AF!! Yipeee!!
> 
> My scan is booked in for the 23rd June, can't wait!!
> 
> :happydance:Click to expand...

Oh yay!:happydance: bet you cant wait, how many weeks will you be then? I havent even been to the docs yet!:dohh: am going to give them a call first thing tomorrow! I know what you mean about the cramps, I had them all last week but keep telling myself that its just the wee sausage getting all snuggled down! x:hugs:


----------



## naomicourt

I will be 12 weeks by then. I am having my booking in appt with midwife when I am 10 weeks but, I think some midwifes will see you at 8 weeks so it might be worth seeing your GP and getting yourself an appt.

:hugs:


----------



## mummy<3lewis

naomicourt said:


> I will be 12 weeks by then. I am having my booking in appt with midwife when I am 10 weeks but, I think some midwifes will see you at 8 weeks so it might be worth seeing your GP and getting yourself an appt.
> 
> :hugs:

I will find out tomorrow, with my first pregnancy I didnt see anyone until my 12 week scan and booking appointment! x :hugs:


----------



## Sabra

i feel good, I have my real doc appointment tomorrow, im excited :D


----------



## hodbert

Hey ladies, just woke up here in the usa!

Still having minor cramps all the time which are so uncomfortable but I'm not worried, hoping its jst little one bedding in for the long haul :) No sickness as yet but maybe I won't get any! Fingerd crossed!

Just been texxtin my friend who mc at 12 weeks a week ago and it's just awful, she had a really bad experience in the hospital and I'm not sure how well she's handling it. It's hard though as she doesn't know about us yet and I'm bordering on fear of telling her but also fear of it happening to me too. I know that's pro a selfish feeling but you can't help but worry.


----------



## naomicourt

Morning Hodbert!

That is quite a difficult one but, I am sure she will be very happy for you when you do tell her.

A m/c must be difficult for anybody and I just pray it doesn't happen to any of us.

Yes, cramping is a good sign so they say, just means the little bean is snuggling in even more! :hugs: xx


----------



## hodbert

Hi Naomi

I know and it's hard to say anything on here as I know so many people are going through it and there's a lot of worry on here atm already. I just feel so bad for her as its her second and so seemed out of the danger zone. :sad2:

I don't know if its just wishful thining but I feel like I've got more of a tummy than I had before. I asked hubby earlier but he just raises his brows at me like I'm daft! :growlmad: It's pob bloat if anything, but its nice to think there's something in there creating a tightness in my clothes!!! :haha:


----------



## naomicourt

Me too! Tummy so bloated. I am quite looking forward to getting a bump. :haha:


----------



## Littlechimpma

Did a test yesterday afternoon and this morning, both had faint line indicating pregnancy, so delighted, but since both times the 'pregnant' lines were faint, do not want to get too excited.

Would love to go to the Dr to get it confirmed but it seems that the Dr's just take our word for it? Has anyone had the Dr confirm their pregnancy with tests?

It seems a long time to wait til 12 week scan???

If the online date calculator is right, I am due on 31st Dec, the day after my wedding anniversary and my Husbands b-day, hope its a January Jellybean rather than a late December Dreamer!!

Congrats to everyone who has got their BFP recently!


----------



## hodbert

Hi Littlechimpma, congrats on faint BFP! Have u tried a digi? They're pretty clear whether its a yey or nay, may put your mind at ease!


----------



## naomicourt

Hi Littlechimpma

I agree, the digi's are so clear if it's a positive or not.

I don't think the doctor does a test as it is very very unlikely for anyone to get a false positive. So it looks like you have a :bfp: Congratulations!!

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## justthestart

Hi Ladies,

Well I just got my BFP tonight 2 days early!! 

Congratulations to all and here is to a healthy, happy January bean! I think I am due about 4th Jan approx. How exciting!

Anyone want to be bump buddies and share this journey together?!

:)

xx


----------



## naomicourt

Wow congratulations Hun! Another jellybean!  xx Yay we can be bump buddies!


----------



## justthestart

naomicourt said:


> Wow congratulations Hun! Another jellybean!  xx Yay we can be bump buddies!

Yay thats great hun, when are you due? xx


----------



## hodbert

Hey justthestart, congrats and welcome!!!! :hugs:


----------



## naomicourt

justthestart said:


> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> Wow congratulations Hun! Another jellybean!  xx Yay we can be bump buddies!
> 
> Yay thats great hun, when are you due? xxClick to expand...

I am due 02/01/11 soooo excited!! What a great start to a new year. xx


----------



## justthestart

Thanks hodbert when are you due? I know how exciting, a new year baby. I am just praying my little bean sticks.

When does this mean we will start getting little bumps? Is it generally about 5 months?

I don't know how excited to get cause I don't want too tempt fate.

I am definately not telling anyone except my close family until after 12 weeks.

Think I just found a calculater (cause I have irregular cycles) saying my little beany is 3 weeks and 5 days :)


----------



## sophia2010

I'm so psyched to be joining you all! :) 

I got my :bfp: on April 21 at CD11. My estimated due date is January 1, 2011! I cannot wait to begin this journey with you all! 

My husband and I were married last August and have been TTC'ing for 7 months. I am 29 and my husband is 31. I've been pregnant before, but it was not a viable pregnancy. It has been been approx 4 months since that sad day, and I'm so blessed to be pregnant again!!! 

As for symptoms, I haven't had many.. in fact, I feel great. Possibly sore boobs, but I'm thinking it's just a result of squeezing them every day to see if they were sore, lol. 

Anyway, looking forward to getting to know you all!!! Congratulations and cheers to a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## hodbert

Hi Sophia and welcome! 

Justthestart - am due approx 31st Dec but am very irregular and as its so early theres wasn't anything on scan to tell me how far on I am. Going for another scan a week on Tuesday so hopefully will know better date from there.


----------



## Sandie_Cali

I am sooo excited, I just saw my name on the December 31st made my heart flutter:happydance::happydance:

I am sooo happy right now.


----------



## PurpleKisses

YAY for January babies! I'm due 1/3/11! :happydance:

I'm trying to stay sane for the next 8 weeks and 1 day...until I know I'm somewhat in the clear lol! :loopy:

Congrats to everyone who is expecting!:hugs:


----------



## 2016

Welcome to all the new girls! What a lovely way to start a year with a brand new bubba!


----------



## ama

:happydance: im feeling great today tho seem to have this metalic taste in my mouth ,any one else experiencing this ?


----------



## naomicourt

A big congratulations and a warm welcome to the new ladies :happydance::happydance:

I hope we all have a happy & healthy 9 months, and look forward to getting to know you. :hugs:


----------



## naomicourt

2016 said:


> Welcome to all the new girls! What a lovely way to start a year with a brand new bubba!

No haven't got a metalic taste but, one thing that I do seem to have is really vivid dreams! So strange, as I don't usually remember my dreams.

My BB's are getting soooo sensitive now.

Unfortunatly, I also have a sore throat this morning, so am probably coming down with hubby's cold. :growlmad:


----------



## Emerald-Sarah

Hi Ladies,
Congats to you all and h&h 9 months .. or should I say 8!!
I got my long awaited BFP on Thursday last week after TTC for 7 years and on our 3rd IVF Cycle.
As I had IVF they now exactly what my EDD is from the outset. Im due on December 31st 2010. Technically Im a December Dreamer but I think I may have more in Common with the January Jelly Beans so would you mind if I kind of starddled the two groups ?
I still can't believe Im pregnant, im just hoping it's a sticky baby.
Sarah xxx


----------



## ama

wow i also have a sore throat today,well actually the past few days,not sure if its pregnancy related,maybe just a bit run down,...do you get the dreams every night? only time i had a vivid dream to do with my pregnancy was the night of the day i got my positive test:p


----------



## ama

Emerald-Sarah said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Congats to you all and h&h 9 months .. or should I say 8!!
> I got my long awaited BFP on Thursday last week after TTC for 7 years and on our 3rd IVF Cycle.
> As I had IVF they now exactly what my EDD is from the outset. Im due on December 31st 2010. Technically Im a December Dreamer but I think I may have more in Common with the January Jelly Beans so would you mind if I kind of starddled the two groups ?
> I still can't believe Im pregnant, im just hoping it's a sticky baby.
> Sarah xxx

a big welcome to you :hugs: and a massive congrats :happydance:hope you also have a h&h 9 months!


----------



## 2016

It's quite common to get a sore throat and feel run down because your immune system shuts down to protect bubs early on.


----------



## naomicourt

Nothing pregnancy related just really vivid as though I really am there. Had a dream I was back living with my Mum and Dad a couple of days ago, and last night I had a steamy dream about my ex!! :haha:


----------



## ama

2016 said:


> It's quite common to get a sore throat and feel run down because your immune system shuts down to protect bubs early on.

wow i had forgotten about this,thanku for that info ..after 5yrs since being pregnant things just slip by :dohh: i feel terrible atm,like a bad cold is here,but means my body is doing the right thing i guess:blush:


----------



## MissAma

W00t another IVF babe! Welcome Emerald-Sarah! We're nearly the same day. In fact this is weird, I'm 4w 3d too but due on the 30th, how's that?


----------



## justthestart

Hi Ladies,

How are we all doing today? I am still in a permanent state of shock. Went and bought a digi today just to see the words pregnant...yay!

I am still a little concerned as to why I am getting cramps just on my left hand side...I am trying to be positive and happy and therefore give lots of happy vibes to my little beany.

I have a random question for everybody!!!

I went into WHSmith today and I was looking at the pregnancy magazines and books...I really wanted to buy one but I thought it was a bit too early! Is anyone else going to do this? I mean obviously you don't buy anything for the baby for the first four or five months...but surely a book is different right!!?


----------



## MissAma

My cramps are mainly on a side too justthestart (in fact on the left as well) and they sometimes feel just like an ovary in ovulation pains. Maybe our uterus is more to the left and it responds more there. Or simply the bub burrowed on the left side of the womb someplace and it radiates.

As for the book I am in a very "why the heck not" state of mind, I refuse to live in fear and postponing it all. In fact I may not paint the nursery but I won't wait till 20 weeks to buy stuff! Why not? For fear you're jinxing it? Pah, not possible. And if something would happen but you read a book or bought a t-shirt why is that bad? We'll use them the next time around if worst comes to worst!

Unconnected but anyone else feels an overwhelming urge while looking into the fridge or in a cabinet to grab a certain item and devour it then and there but if 10 seconds pass it just simply stops being appealing long before it landed in the mouth?


----------



## naomicourt

justthestart said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> How are we all doing today? I am still in a permanent state of shock. Went and bought a digi today just to see the words pregnant...yay!
> 
> I am still a little concerned as to why I am getting cramps just on my left hand side...I am trying to be positive and happy and therefore give lots of happy vibes to my little beany.
> 
> I have a random question for everybody!!!
> 
> I went into WHSmith today and I was looking at the pregnancy magazines and books...I really wanted to buy one but I thought it was a bit too early! Is anyone else going to do this? I mean obviously you don't buy anything for the baby for the first four or five months...but surely a book is different right!!?

I bought lots of books as soon as I found out I was pregnant with my Daughter. I wanted to read up on what to expect and I found that the Pregnancy Bible by Anne Deans an excellent book! It explains everything to expect each month in pregnancy and also tips for when the baby is born.

I don't see any harm in it at all. :flower:

In fact I ordered my pregnancy journal & baby journal a couple of days ago! :haha:

xx


----------



## naomicourt

MissAma said:


> My cramps are mainly on a side too justthestart (in fact on the left as well) and they sometimes feel just like an ovary in ovulation pains. Maybe our uterus is more to the left and it responds more there. Or simply the bub burrowed on the left side of the womb someplace and it radiates.
> 
> As for the book I am in a very "why the heck not" state of mind, I refuse to live in fear and postponing it all. In fact I may not paint the nursery but I won't wait till 20 weeks to buy stuff! Why not? For fear you're jinxing it? Pah, not possible. And if something would happen but you read a book or bought a t-shirt why is that bad? We'll use them the next time around if worst comes to worst!
> 
> Unconnected but anyone else feels an overwhelming urge while looking into the fridge or in a cabinet to grab a certain item and devour it then and there but if 10 seconds pass it just simply stops being appealing long before it landed in the mouth?

Yep, I know exactly what you mean! lol 

I'm just glad that I can still eat without feeling sick at the moment though. I know it won't be long and I won't be able to stomach anything if it is anthing like my first pregnancy. :sick:


----------



## 2016

I agree - I don't believe in jinx! I am generally pessimistic after my problems before yet went out and bought a baby mag on the day of my BFP! :rofl:

MissAma...haven't had that but have been extremely fussy sometimes with my food whereas I would normally eat anything! It has to be the exact brand of whatever cooked just so or I feel stroppy and don't want to eat it! :blush:

Also keep randomly bursting into tears for no reason :cry:


----------



## MissAma

I read you had a bit of an emotional time at work! Hehe that's even sweeter and funnier if you're in a management position.

I seem to be flying off the handle for the smallest of things and in the worst of fashions, truly vicious, I am wondering what just happened the second I explode :)

Braved it and gotten a ticker. If I preach the "jinx is bollox" theory I may as well walk the walk! :)


----------



## mummy<3lewis

Hi Ladies, hope you're all well and congrats to the new members of January Jellybeans, so exciting!!!

Made an appontment with my GP today, its this evening at 7.40pm (my GP runs an evening surgery) makes it feel even more real now! xxx


----------



## justthestart

I think my worry is that my period is still not due until tomorrow, I am scared it is going to be a chemical cause I have tested too early.

I tested twice with FRER and that was yesterday evening and the BFP came up within a minute and was as dark as the control line. And then today I tested about 11am with a CB Digi and that came up within about 3 minutes.... Do you think this is good news, cause essentially I am still early.

Right thats it Naomi, I am going to buy some books online when I get paid! You have twisted my arm :)

MissAma I have had no foody symptoms at all!


----------



## MissAma

Yup that suggests really high levels to me! Boy do I wish I had a FRER to pee on! My bladder twitches as soon as someone mentions it! :)

Buy the books! Chemicals are faint, nearly not there lines.


----------



## justthestart

Thanks MissAma! I am definately going to order some! The only other symptom I have is apart from veiny boobs (yuck!) I am just really tired.

Has it sunk in for you guys yet? It won't feel real to me until I tell DH! I am away with work and get back next week (long time away from him!) and then I will tell him! I can't wait! I wanted to wait so I could see his face!


----------



## babyplease81

Hi Everyone,
I got my :bfp: April 20th and have a private scan on May 7th (6 weeks) to see the heartbeat!!
We are very excited however of course sill cautiously waiting for the next 8 weeks to go smoothly! 
I was wondering if anyone did blood tests after their BFPs. I did a digi at 4 +1 and got 2-3 weeks so I think that means my leaves were over 200 as on Saturday at 15dpo. I am thinking of going for a blood test this afternoon to check on my levels and progesterone. 
What do you girls think? 
Also, my due date is December 31st but I thought I'd join the January Jellybeans if thats ok :hugs:


----------



## hodbert

Afternoon ladies!! Wow this post is gettng busy now! Took me a while to catch up with all the posts! Congrats on any new BFPS!! :bfp:

I fell asleep on sofa yesterday whilst waiting for my tea, which is not normal for me. I find I get to about 5pm and then am shattered, but after a half hour nap feel much better :) :sleep: Have also tried to put my shoes on wrong feet twice in last two days, not sure if this is a pregnant thing or me just being STOOPID!!! :dohh: Also still have sore BB's and my moods are a bit up and down. 

Just booked in for my next scan a week tomorrow, should be about 6 wks if my calcs are right so may see something and should get confirmation of a more definite DD. Yey!!

Now, where's my brew...:coffee:


----------



## babyplease81

Also, if someone could tell me how to get the cute january jellybean banner I'd appreciate it.. I'm new to all this :dohh:

I also wanted to say I really don't have many symptoms and the ones I do have are mild like cramping, sore bbs, and a bit tired.. nothing major at all but I heard wait until 6 weeks :shrug:


----------



## hodbert

Hi babyplease if you check the first couple of pages of this thread its posted there somewhere.


----------



## hodbert

PS It seems we r bump buddies :thumbup:


----------



## babyplease81

Thanks Hodbert!
Looks like we are both 4 + 3!!! How exciting :happydance:


----------



## ducky1502

I can't believe there is a jan thread already.... I swear I only just joined December 5 mins ago!

Time seriously flies!!!!

Hope you're all feeling well, enjoy this time before ms kicks in for some of you :( xxxxxxx


----------



## hodbert

Hi Ducky, I'm looking forward to a Feb one starting up as it means we're all further along!!! :happydance:


----------



## babyplease81

Hi Hodbert, 
Was just looking at your HCG levels, nice and high.. congrats!!!!
Also if you got your BFP April 13th.. I think that might make you 5 + 3 possibly, no??
I got my BFP April 20th at 11dpo. Now I am 17dpo. 
Anyways, I'm sure it would be exciting to be farther along than you thought!!!!! 
:thumbup:


----------



## hodbert

Hi babyplease and thanks!! :winkwink: Would be lovely to be further along but I am very irregular which is why I think I'm only four, plus my first few BFP's we sooo faint. My last AF was 10th Feb so doc at first thought I was 8 weeks but there was nothing on scan last week so thinking I'm about four.


----------



## babyplease81

Ohh that makes sense! Well I'm sure at your next scan they will give you a estimated date! :happydance:


----------



## hodbert

Here's hoping!!! PS LOVE your jellybeans tree!! I may swap my banner ;)


----------



## naomicourt

I was just thinking the same thing so changed my banner. :thumbup:


----------



## hodbert

Changed mine too!!! :haha:

Mummy<3lewis, how did it go with your bro-in-law and his wife at the weekend, did they guess?


----------



## 2016

Just got my 3+ on a digi! Had a dream last night I got it today (even though I am only 4+4) and it was true! :yipee:


ps...Code for the banners is on pg5...post #48.


----------



## hodbert

Hi 2016, congrats!!!! When do people usually get 3+, is it not at 3 weeks? I've not used one of those tests so am out of the loop!

And thanks for the info on banner, as you could see I was far too lazy to go looking ;) !!!


----------



## naomicourt

Congrats 2016!! I think I might buy my next digi soon. I want to see 3+ :happydance:


----------



## emmalouise079

Hi
I got my BFP ridiculously early last Monday at 6dpo!!! Unless I Ov'd earlier than I thought and I could have been 8dpo?
But anyway its a definite BFP today at 14dpo so I should be due 3rd January

Good Luck to us all :)
Emma x


----------



## justthestart

naomicourt said:


> Congrats 2016!! I think I might buy my next digi soon. I want to see 3+ :happydance:


When would the 3+ show up for us hun? :)


----------



## MissAma

2016 said:


> Just got my 3+ on a digi! Had a dream last night I got it today (even though I am only 4+4) and it was true! :yipee:
> 
> 
> ps...Code for the banners is on pg5...post #48.

Congrats lovely!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm telling you, you have better HCG than I do. Well done! I'll wait till Wednesday, so that it's a week from 2-3... afraid to freak myself out otherwise.


----------



## naomicourt

Congrats emmalouise079 :happydance::happydance:


----------



## 2016

justthestart said:


> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> Congrats 2016!! I think I might buy my next digi soon. I want to see 3+ :happydance:
> 
> 
> When would the 3+ show up for us hun? :)Click to expand...

I would normally say wait until 5+1 to try get a 3+ on a digi and 4+1 to get a 2-3. I was told by lots of people that it took some until 6 weeks to get their 3+ but I thought I would risk wasting one because of my dream :blush:

hodbert. The "conception indicator" tells you how many weeks since you conceived so you add another 2 for your full preggo date eg.

1-2 on a digi = 3-4 weeks
2-3 = 4-5 weeks
3+ = more than 5 weeks.

I am certain of my ov date so I know I am not yet 5 weeks which is why I am super stoked to get it so soon. I really need all the hope I can get right now!


----------



## babyplease81

WOW.. congrats 2016!!!! 4 + 4 and already 3+... thats amazing!!!
I have one more that I am saving.. I did my bloods today so should get results tomorrow and based on that result I'll do the 3 +. I did my first digi at 4+1 and got 2-3.. 

Nice trees everyone!! :kiss:


:hugs:


----------



## Sandie_Cali

Cograts all new BFPs!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## naomicourt

Morning everyone. I hope you are all well.

I feel really well so far, sore throat has gone, still no sickness, just start feeling tired at about 19:00 every night.

Pregnancy tests are still getting darker every day, which is a good sign.

I can't wait to start telling family, I really don't think I can hold it in much longer!! lol

:dohh:


----------



## hodbert

Hey All!

Its gettin more uncomfy in certan positions when I sleep, seems a tug a little down there. Still c.oughing though which is driving me crazy!!

Got my scan one week today, I know it's going to drag sooo much! Did a bit of tiling in kitchen yesterday so got the grouting to do today :) keeps me busy! How's everyone feeling?


----------



## ThatGirl

jan babies already wow time flies


----------



## justthestart

Hi Girls,

How are we all doing today?

I am feeling good, got a bit of a sore throat but thats it....think I am starting to get tired but I don't know whether that is because I am tired already if you get me haha!

Pleased to hear the pregnancy tests are getting darker naomi, my bump buddy ;)

I want to keep doing them but they are so expensive! Does anyone else have this paranoia?!! And then I want to do one so I can show DH when I get back to him so I kinda want to do a digi cause it looks better, but then at the same time with a digi you can't see how dark the test is going!! Which do you think would be better to buy?!!

x


----------



## justthestart

naomicourt said:


> Morning everyone. I hope you are all well.
> 
> I feel really well so far, sore throat has gone, still no sickness, just start feeling tired at about 19:00 every night.
> 
> Pregnancy tests are still getting darker every day, which is a good sign.
> 
> I can't wait to start telling family, I really don't think I can hold it in much longer!! lol
> 
> :dohh:

By the way when are all you girls going to start telling family, people etc?

I am going to tell my mum next week when I am back and then I think I am going to tell one of my really close friends but thats it. The only thing is I kind of want to tell another one of my close friends because we are going out with them next weekend and she has three children so she will know what I am going through. :) But then I don't want to tell too many- the dreaded jinx again! (Think I really need to get over the jinx!!)


----------



## ama

feeling tired n lil bit blah in the tummy today :haha: but otherwise just great,have my first gp appointment in regards to the pregnancy tomorrow so looking forward to that :)


----------



## hodbert

Hey Just

With regards to preg tests, I have done four with lines and two digis. Most people seem to opt for the digi with the weeks on once they've had a BFP as then they can track it to 3+ weeks, but I've not bought one myself, too pricey :)

I have told my family and hubbys family, as we couldnt keep it from them, and also told hubbys closest mate. Going to tell rest of friends and fam when I am home next week, which is a bit early but as I am in USA and they are in UK I want to tell as many people face to face as I can, I want the hugs!!!

My discharge is getting more every day (sorry TMI) which is lurrrvely ;)


----------



## hodbert

Oh also geting a little more snappy with hubby. Said to him last night can you just try not to be annoying! But I read a post on this forum out to him about how OH's are pissing people off, generally just for breathing, so his response was it doesn't matter what i do I'm going to piss you off. I was like, can't you at least TRY!! :haha:


----------



## ama

im also wanting to keep taking tests,but getting my bright positive on a FRER made me feel at ease ...for a few days,friday ill buy some more,i cant resist ..id love to get a digital but so pricey here and heard the result vanishes after a few minutes ?


----------



## 2016

ama...it does vanish on a digi after a few hours. Totally worth it though - nothing luke reading the words "PREGNANT"!!!

Can't remember if I said it here or another thread, I got my 3+ weeks on a digi last night at 4+4!!!! :happydance: Never got beyond 1-2 on a digi with the ectopics!


----------



## ama

2016 said:


> ama...it does vanish on a digi after a few hours. Totally worth it though - nothing luke reading the words "PREGNANT"!!!
> 
> Can't remember if I said it here or another thread, I got my 3+ weeks on a digi last night at 4+4!!!! :happydance: Never got beyond 1-2 on a digi with the ectopics!

ohh ty for that answer x.few hours is fine with me then,enough time to take plenty pics :happydance: may just have to get one now :blush:


----------



## hodbert

Congrats on 3+ 2016!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## MissAma

justthestart I must be the queen of all POASing... I have easily done over 40 since I started this round of treatment. Many of the pics are in my diary if you're curious.

Waiting till tomorrow aft to try for the holly grail that 2016 got.

Anyone has dogs? I noticed something mighty weird, our St. Bernhard won't leave my side! He is 10 times more protective than usual, smells me continously and changed all his habits opting to sleep next to me, walk next to me, etc. Sweet but not easy to live with! :) I Googled it and it seems a few other people had this with different breeds!

Last but not least I have my SS (SillyScan) tomorrow morning. It will only be 4w + 5d so the probability even the sac is visible is very low, I am aware of that, I'll hopefully be calm and collected no matter what they do or do not see but I'll update after.

Hope everyone's having a pleasant, pregnant afternoon!


----------



## hodbert

Hey MisAma, I have a jack russell but he's far too independant and not been any diff with me *sniff* ! Maybe when I start to get a bump he might notice something....maybe not!

My last scan was two weeks ago when I was about 3/4 weeks (my ticker might be off I'm waiting for next weeks scan to confirm DD) and there was nothing; Doctor totally freaked me out by saying it was either early, ectopic or not viable (ie mc) and I ended up bursting into tears on him! I think he was just trying to give me it straight but I wld've appreciated a little cotton wool :haha: !! Try not to worry if you don't see anything, I wasn't expecting nothing which is why I freaked but as long as you are aware you'll be fine. Have you had any bloods done yet? Those really helped ease my mind. :hugs:


----------



## MissAma

No, it's really complicated getting private bloods done here since no gyn will touch me because I "belong" to my IVF clinic and they don't do the bloods. I pee on every stick in the universe though and objectively, much as I may freak out if any is lighter or it's the wrong shade they are progressing -if slowly- so I'll have to trust everything is ok. And not freak tomorrow. Oh and then grin and bear it for 3 weeks till the proper dating/HB scan.


----------



## justthestart

Congratulations for the 3+ on a digi 2016- I agree nothing like seeing the words pregnant!!

And hodbert I agree, I am sat here going mad as I am away with work colleagues, I have nearly cracked so much on the phone and told my hubby, but I think I would regret it, I want to see his face! And my mum's face!
I agree I have quite a lot of discharge, I keep thinking AF is here!

For you guys in the UK who haven't had previous losses, are you going to have an early scan? I may see about getting a private one if my hospital won't do it as I really don't think I can wait till 12 weeks!!


----------



## justthestart

BTW sorry TMI alert but is anyone else getting stomach upsets- either one way or another?!! 

I have quite a dodgy tummy today, its not really bad but I keep needing the toilet if you catch my drift!!! Sorry for the whole lot of information!!


----------



## naomicourt

I know I was thinking that 12 weeks is too far away and would love any early scan but, are you really going to be able to see much before 12 weeks?

I'm not sure but, it would be nice to know that everything is ok. :thumbup:


----------



## justthestart

MissAma said:


> justthestart I must be the queen of all POASing... I have easily done over 40 since I started this round of treatment. Many of the pics are in my diary if you're curious.
> 
> Waiting till tomorrow aft to try for the holly grail that 2016 got.
> 
> Anyone has dogs? I noticed something mighty weird, our St. Bernhard won't leave my side! He is 10 times more protective than usual, smells me continously and changed all his habits opting to sleep next to me, walk next to me, etc. Sweet but not easy to live with! :) I Googled it and it seems a few other people had this with different breeds!
> 
> Last but not least I have my SS (SillyScan) tomorrow morning. It will only be 4w + 5d so the probability even the sac is visible is very low, I am aware of that, I'll hopefully be calm and collected no matter what they do or do not see but I'll update after.
> 
> Hope everyone's having a pleasant, pregnant afternoon!

Miss Ama,
How do I get on to have a look at your diary- I am glad that I am not the only one who is POAS crazy!! I think there must come a time when I have to stop!! 

Good luck for your scan, do let us know how it went! When does it normally start showing then? I think I want to book in for an early scan as well, even if I have to pay!


----------



## justthestart

naomicourt said:


> I know I was thinking that 12 weeks is too far away and would love any early scan but, are you really going to be able to see much before 12 weeks?
> 
> I'm not sure but, it would be nice to know that everything is ok. :thumbup:

I am not sure, when do you see the heartbeat, I just don't feel pregnant I need to see something to believe it!!


----------



## naomicourt

I think the heart starts beating as early as 6 weeks but, not sure if it would show up on a scan.

I know how you feel, it just doesn't sink in until you can see it. :baby::haha:


----------



## MissAma

Here you go justthestart, you have to get to the last few pages and jump over all the boring IVF treatment details but then over the last few pages it's photos galore.

https://www.babyandbump.com/ltttc-ac-journals/77252-finding-clive-icsi-bfp.html

Naomicourt - yes it is picked up on scans. Starting with week 6 but of course 7 and later is even more clear.


----------



## hodbert

One thing I'm glad about is that I seem to be getting scans without trying! I don't if its a USA thing or to with being irregular, but I would find it soooo hard waiting to 12 weeks! Waiting one week is hard enough :haha:

Started feeling a little more sickly today. I'm not sure if its to with being hungry (just chowing down on a tuna sandwich which is my first food of the day at 12.15, I am a terrible eater!) or MS kicking in. I kinda thought I might not get MS as my mum never had it, but not sure if that works? Also getting alot more feeling 'down there', like a dragging sort of pain but not like AF cramps. I think its just everything moving around and settling down.

Am getting really obsessed with this forum! Been on it 2 hours now reading journals etc, really need to get off my bum and do something!!


----------



## justthestart

Love the journal Miss Ama xx


----------



## Tilliepink

Hi ladies hope you dont mind if I join. I just got my :bfp: this morning. :happydance: EDD january 3rd 2011!


----------



## hodbert

Hi Tillie congrats on BFP and welcome !!!


----------



## justthestart

Congrats Tillie :)


----------



## lynney

Hi Girls

I am new to this forum, have lurked a bit.

i got my bfp on the 17th. Had a mc last October & am so so nervous it will happen again. Have been having some (tmi) brown spotting since saturday night trying to stay positive. Have been having the odd cramp too. People keep saying brown blood is old blood. 

I think i am due either christmas day or New Years day, haven't had an af for 3 months so waiting for epu to get back to me about an early scan. Got my 2-3wks on clearblue digi yesterday, going to do another friday to get my 3+.

Looking forward to getting to know all of you over the next 8 months!!


----------



## hodbert

Hi Lynney, welcome and congrats! Sorry to hear about ur mc and don't worry about tmi, thats what this place is for :haha: Keep us posted on your 3+ and appt, will be thinking of you! :hugs:


----------



## lynney

thanks hodbert

was just trying to figure out how to use the jellybeans banners but app i can't put up anything like that until i have put up five posts or more!! 

Has anyone else had any experience of spotting early on?


----------



## justthestart

Hi Lynney,

Congrats on your bfp and although I have no experience of spotting I have heard that it is quite normal throughout the first few months.

Heres to a healthy and happy 9 months to all us january jelly beans...

I also want to put the banner on my signature and also a ticker but I can't believe its real yet!!!


----------



## Mystique26

Hi naomicourt. Please count me in. I will be subscribing to this thread. I am due on Jan 2nd based on my LMP (March 28th). But I could also be due late december. I got my bfp on April 25th which is the day after af was due and also after my bday(24th) so this is indeed a very happy bday for me as I have received the best gift ever. :)


----------



## naomicourt

Congratulations to all the new BFP's!!! and Mystique26 you are due the same day as me!! :happydance::happydance:

I really can't wait for us all to start having our scan's and to see some pictures of our little beans.

I think it will seem more real for all of us and especially when we start feeling them move. I have forgotten what it feels like.

Well I think I have had my first craving.....domino's pizza!! I cooked a nice healthy sea bass with new potatoes and veg for dinner and ended up throwing it in the bin! and have just ordered a pizza! ooops! :haha:


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Hello ladies!! Can I join? EDD would be Jan 1st :)


----------



## naomicourt

Yay! The more the merrier!!Congrats Waiting2bMommy. :happydance::happydance:

Blimey, there are 19 of us now. It's growing nicely.
:hugs:


----------



## Mystique26

naomicourt said:


> Congratulations to all the new BFP's!!! and Mystique26 you are due the same day as me!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> I really can't wait for us all to start having our scan's and to see some pictures of our little beans.
> 
> I think it will seem more real for all of us and especially when we start feeling them move. I have forgotten what it feels like.
> 
> Well I think I have had my first craving.....domino's pizza!! I cooked a nice healthy sea bass with new potatoes and veg for dinner and ended up throwing it in the bin! and have just ordered a pizza! ooops! :haha:

Thanks naomicourt. Was you LMP also March 28th? Although we both can be due either on late December or early January. Lol. Im craving for pizza too. I dont feel much pg symptoms though like nausea. Hoping for a HH9 for us all. :hugs:


----------



## naomicourt

Mystique26 said:


> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations to all the new BFP's!!! and Mystique26 you are due the same day as me!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> I really can't wait for us all to start having our scan's and to see some pictures of our little beans.
> 
> I think it will seem more real for all of us and especially when we start feeling them move. I have forgotten what it feels like.
> 
> Well I think I have had my first craving.....domino's pizza!! I cooked a nice healthy sea bass with new potatoes and veg for dinner and ended up throwing it in the bin! and have just ordered a pizza! ooops! :haha:
> 
> Thanks naomicourt. Was you LMP also March 28th? Although we both can be due either on late December or early January. Lol. Im craving for pizza too. I dont feel much pg symptoms though like nausea. Hoping for a HH9 for us all. :hugs:Click to expand...

No mine was the 29th but, I am going by fertilityfriend.com and the day I OV'd. Although I have a feeling I will be having a c-section anyway as I had one with my Daughter so will probably arrive around Christmas. :happydance:

No I don't feel :sick: I am eating more if anything. I was looking at my journal today from my first pregnancy and sickness didn't kick in until 6 weeks, so I guess I have a couple more weeks of eating. :)


----------



## hodbert

Naomi can't believe you threw away a seabass for a pizza, tut tut :haha: !!! I'm off out for a nice meal tonigth with hubby his friend and wife so looking forward to that. Just been doing a bit of grouting on my new tiles and I'm shattered!!!! :sleep:

Welcome to mystique & waiting2b!!! We're getting bigger by the minute!! Can't wait for scan/bump pics to start being posted! :happydance:


----------



## MissAma

Waiting2bMommy said:


> Hello ladies!! Can I join? EDD would be Jan 1st :)

Wow Waiting2bMommy, you have a 3+ and you're a bit behind me, I'm jealous now.

Congrats all new arrivals!

So I'll be the first JanuaryJellybean to have a scan eh? Well first nut really. Uh well we'll see what the scientific experiment brings.:dohh: I'll let you girls know as soon as I return tomorrow.


----------



## hodbert

GL with scan MissAma, looking forward to hearing the results!! :hugs:


----------



## Mystique26

hodbert said:


> Welcome to mystique & waiting2b!!! We're getting bigger by the minute!! Can't wait for scan/bump pics to start being posted! :happydance:

Thanks hodbert. I may be due late december or early january but accdg to my LMP, my EDD will be Jan 2nd. Really glad to be finally part of this thread and hoping to have more bump buddies here. :)


----------



## sar35

congrats mystique


----------



## hodbert

My EDD is 31st Dec but thats a total guess, I'm for scan next week to confirm. Dec Dreamers is very full now and I've found it easier to chat in here, so I'm sticking with the Jellybeans!


----------



## naomicourt

hodbert said:


> Naomi can't believe you threw away a seabass for a pizza, tut tut :haha: !!! I'm off out for a nice meal tonigth with hubby his friend and wife so looking forward to that. Just been doing a bit of grouting on my new tiles and I'm shattered!!!! :sleep:
> 
> Welcome to mystique & waiting2b!!! We're getting bigger by the minute!! Can't wait for scan/bump pics to start being posted! :happydance:

I know, I know, it is so unlike me! I love fish and usually feel queasy at the thought of having pizza! Weird.

Have a lovely time tonight.

You shouldn't be grouting tiles! You should get hubby to do that. lol 
Take it easy, it's a delicate trimester. (Remember, no stretching allowed) :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## naomicourt

lynney said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> I am new to this forum, have lurked a bit.
> 
> i got my bfp on the 17th. Had a mc last October & am so so nervous it will happen again. Have been having some (tmi) brown spotting since saturday night trying to stay positive. Have been having the odd cramp too. People keep saying brown blood is old blood.
> 
> I think i am due either christmas day or New Years day, haven't had an af for 3 months so waiting for epu to get back to me about an early scan. Got my 2-3wks on clearblue digi yesterday, going to do another friday to get my 3+.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know all of you over the next 8 months!!

Yes, brown blood is old blood, so I wouldn't worry. It's just the bright red blood that can be a sign that things are not quite right I think.

Cramping is normal in early pregnancy, I still get a few cramps through the day.

I really must get another digi and see if I am up to 2-3 yet. :)

I love the thought of having a baby on new years day! It would give me something to do, as we don't go out anymore! lol


----------



## hodbert

Thanks hun :hugs: Am generally taking it very easy as am not working atm but I get so bored sometimes I need to do something :haha: Only did a lil bit of grouting and it took it out of me! Phew! What am I going to be like in a few weeks???


----------



## 2016

hodbert....i found it a bit strange to join the december thread so late on when all the girls knew each other already. I am loving being a Jellybean so far!


----------



## naomicourt

hodbert said:


> Thanks hun :hugs: Am generally taking it very easy as am not working atm but I get so bored sometimes I need to do something :haha: Only did a lil bit of grouting and it took it out of me! Phew! What am I going to be like in a few weeks???

I know, it will get worse but, then it gets better in second trimester and you have a sudden burst of energy! lol

It does go really quickly as well. It probably doesn't seem like it now, but it really did creep up on me last time.

The more I go on this forum, the more excited I get! :)

I received my pregnancy journal today, so have been making some notes and comparing with my last pregnancy too. :)


----------



## hodbert

Hi sorry to keep mutli posting girlees!!

I know there is a bump thread but sometimes it gets overcrowded and I find it hard to follow sooooo.. I thought we should have a few bumps pics on here! I know it's only early days and they'll be small if anything but thought it might be fun to see others bumps! Here's mine, first one is at 3-4wks and second one approx 5 (altho I know my ticker may be slightly out):
 



Attached Files:







Photo719.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 13









Photo737.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## sar35

lovely bump you have starting there


----------



## hodbert

2016 said:


> hodbert....i found it a bit strange to join the december thread so late on when all the girls knew each other already. I am loving being a Jellybean so far!

I know I'm loving the JB's!!! :thumbup:


----------



## hodbert

sar35 said:


> lovely bump you have starting there

Thanks Sar! 

PS I just noticed I'm wearing the same top on both pics! Note, it has been washed over the week!!!!! :haha:


----------



## sar35

hodbert said:


> sar35 said:
> 
> 
> lovely bump you have starting there
> 
> Thanks Sar!
> 
> PS I just noticed I'm wearing the same top on both pics! Note, it has been washed over the week!!!!! :haha:Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## naomicourt

hodbert said:


> Hi sorry to keep mutli posting girlees!!
> 
> I know there is a bump thread but sometimes it gets overcrowded and I find it hard to follow sooooo.. I thought we should have a few bumps pics on here! I know it's only early days and they'll be small if anything but thought it might be fun to see others bumps! Here's mine, first one is at 3-4wks and second one approx 5 (altho I know my ticker may be slightly out):

Ahh, what a cute little bump you have. :thumbup:


----------



## MissAma

OMG Hodbert you're so skinny - I am envious!


----------



## justthestart

You have a great little bump growing Hodbert! Yay! 

MissAma good luck with the scan...your def the first jellybeaner to have one :)

I love this thread as well, there are going to be more of us everyday I am sure!! :)


----------



## justthestart

ooh and naomicourt when are you going to do another digi?


----------



## naomicourt

My very bloated belly!! I think mine is going to get big quick due to having no muscle tone left from first pregnancy!! lol :haha:


----------



## hodbert

Yey another bump pic, now I don't feel so alone :D !!!

Nice bump Naomi!!


----------



## naomicourt

justthestart said:


> ooh and naomicourt when are you going to do another digi?

I think I might do one tomorrow if I have time. Going to toddler group tomorrow, so will see. x


----------



## justthestart

nice bump naomi- i have nothing yet except bloated :(


----------



## naomicourt

hodbert said:


> Yey another bump pic, now I don't feel so alone :D !!!
> 
> Nice bump Naomi!!

Thanks, This is me pregnant with my Daughter, I got soooo big at the end.

 



Attached Files:







Pregnant with Eloise.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## naomicourt

justthestart said:


> nice bump naomi- i have nothing yet except bloated :(

Thank you. Mine is bloat as well. I can't wait when it's a baby bump. :)


----------



## justthestart

you had a gorgeous bump with your daughter naomi! how old is she now?

It still doesnt feel real to me that I have one of them growing inside me! I hope it will feel more real when I finally get to tell DH!

How long were you trying for with this little beany?

I still have a really bad tummy ache- not sure if its cramps or an upset tummy- is this normal?!


----------



## naomicourt

justthestart said:


> you had a gorgeous bump with your daughter naomi! how old is she now?
> 
> It still doesnt feel real to me that I have one of them growing inside me! I hope it will feel more real when I finally get to tell DH!
> 
> How long were you trying for with this little beany?
> 
> I still have a really bad tummy ache- not sure if its cramps or an upset tummy- is this normal?!

Thanks hun. She is 18 months, so there will be just over two years between them. I think she will be a fantastic older sister. :)

Ahh, it will do once you feel it moving around and it won't let you sleep. lol

Yes, the more people you tell, the more it does seem real. I have been so tempted to tell family but, really want to wait just a bit longer.

Yes, cramping is normal, there is so much going on in there during the first few weeks, and you will feel it too! as long as the cramping is not severe you will be fine.

Just make sure you take it easy during the first trimester as it is very little.

We had been trying for six months which is exactly how long it took me to fall with Eloise. Strange.

:hugs:


----------



## hodbert

Wow love your big baby bump Naomi! Looking fwd to getting a proper bub bump!

Justthestart, I've been really uncomfortable in my tummy all day, not really cramps more aches and tugging, also got a bt of backache, just generally feeling knackered!! Oh the joys!!!


----------



## MrsPhez

Well congrats to you all first of all! I'm very new to this website and posted a bit on ttc forums.
I am in a complete and utter daze this evening. I was diagnosed with pco in March after 3 month cycles. My last af was Jan 29th. Started temping but got a bit lazy as I never noticed any change. Then randomly I did an opk which was positive so hubby and I bded. 11dpo after first attempt and thought I'd test tonight as I have had serious cramping (it woke me i the middle of the night last night) and exhaution like I never had before.
I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw that faint pink line! I said to my gp it would be a bloody miracle if I fell naturally. I just hope the jelly bean sticks in there. It sure feels like he's burrowing away in there.
So am a little bit pensive and won't believe it till I am post af due date (Friday I would think although I don't really know).
Sorry for the lengthy message I just can't really believe it yet!


----------



## naomicourt

Ahh, congratulations! What brilliant news that you got to do it naturally.:yipee:

Does that mean that you don't know you EDD?


----------



## babyplease81

Welcome to all the new BFPs and nice bumps everyone!!!! 
I can't wait until mine shows.. right now i'm just a bit bloated and I feel sooo much going on in there.:happydance:


----------



## philly1982

Congratulations january jellybeans! Happy and healthy pregnancy wishes to you all xxx


----------



## MrsPhez

naomicourt said:


> Ahh, congratulations! What brilliant news that you got to do it naturally.:yipee:
> 
> Does that mean that you don't know you EDD?


Thank you! It is quite amazing!
I have no idea of edd, I know when I ovulated if that helps? I was already going to the gp next week to get my referral to fertility clinic so will ask him then. I will be testing all this week till it sinks in and to see that line get darker.


----------



## rcbrown08

Hi Ladies! Can I join the January Jellybeans? I am part of the December Dreamers but I'm afraid my due date may change when I go visit the doctor in May. According to the websites I am due Dec 31st! :happydance:


----------



## naomicourt

MrsPhez said:


> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> Ahh, congratulations! What brilliant news that you got to do it naturally.:yipee:
> 
> Does that mean that you don't know you EDD?
> 
> 
> Thank you! It is quite amazing!
> I have no idea of edd, I know when I ovulated if that helps? I was already going to the gp next week to get my referral to fertility clinic so will ask him then. I will be testing all this week till it sinks in and to see that line get darker.Click to expand...

yes ovulation day will help. I will work out your edd and post you on the first page. I can always change it if you find out when baby is due from dating scan. :) x


----------



## rcbrown08

Congrats to all the lovely ladies! This will be a wonderful journey!


----------



## MrsPhez

naomicourt said:


> MrsPhez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> Ahh, congratulations! What brilliant news that you got to do it naturally.:yipee:
> 
> Does that mean that you don't know you EDD?
> 
> 
> Thank you! It is quite amazing!
> I have no idea of edd, I know when I ovulated if that helps? I was already going to the gp next week to get my referral to fertility clinic so will ask him then. I will be testing all this week till it sinks in and to see that line get darker.Click to expand...
> 
> yes ovulation day will help. I will work out your edd and post you on the first page. I can always change it if you find out when baby is due from dating scan. :) xClick to expand...

Great! My ovulation date was April 16th.
Thank you.


----------



## rcbrown08

MissAma said:


> justthestart I must be the queen of all POASing... I have easily done over 40 since I started this round of treatment. Many of the pics are in my diary if you're curious.
> 
> Waiting till tomorrow aft to try for the holly grail that 2016 got.
> 
> Anyone has dogs? I noticed something mighty weird, our St. Bernhard won't leave my side! He is 10 times more protective than usual, smells me continously and changed all his habits opting to sleep next to me, walk next to me, etc. Sweet but not easy to live with! :) I Googled it and it seems a few other people had this with different breeds!
> 
> Last but not least I have my SS (SillyScan) tomorrow morning. It will only be 4w + 5d so the probability even the sac is visible is very low, I am aware of that, I'll hopefully be calm and collected no matter what they do or do not see but I'll update after.
> 
> Hope everyone's having a pleasant, pregnant afternoon!

Hey MissAma!

That is so crazy. We have two dogs and they have both been unusually attentive lately. One of my dogs (Lola) will not leave my side and has been sleeping right under me. Usually she will cuddle for awhile and get down after she gets her fix, but lately she will not budge. Its so funny to see how protective they are at such an early stage in my pregnancy!


----------



## SweetMummmy2b

Hey...I just got my :bfp: at 9dpo tonight. According to my dates I am due 8th January. I really hope this sticks. CONGRATULATIONS LADIES!!! xx


----------



## fawkesymomma

Hello, may I join in? I got my BFP last night (I was so impatient I had to POAS as soon as DH brought them home!). Just got internet tonight so I have hopped back on the boards. This will be our first (hopefully) after TTC for 5 years! Oh yeah, EDD is Jan. 4th!


----------



## Sandie_Cali

Welcome to the new BFPs!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Hello beautiful ladies! How do you get the thingy for the siggyy?


----------



## 2016

Welcome to all the new BFPs!!! :friends:

*Badges/banners are on page 5, post #48. Just copy and paste the text into your siggy.*


----------



## naomicourt

MrsPhez said:


> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsPhez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> Ahh, congratulations! What brilliant news that you got to do it naturally.:yipee:
> 
> Does that mean that you don't know you EDD?
> 
> 
> Thank you! It is quite amazing!
> I have no idea of edd, I know when I ovulated if that helps? I was already going to the gp next week to get my referral to fertility clinic so will ask him then. I will be testing all this week till it sinks in and to see that line get darker.Click to expand...
> 
> yes ovulation day will help. I will work out your edd and post you on the first page. I can always change it if you find out when baby is due from dating scan. :) xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Great! My ovulation date was April 16th.
> Thank you.Click to expand...


Thanks. I make your EDD the 7th Jan. :baby:


----------



## naomicourt

Congrats to all the new BFP's! :wohoo:

All updated on front page. If I have left anybody out, just give me a shout. :hugs:


----------



## naomicourt

I can't believe I was only saying yesterday how good I felt and today, I feel so sick! I have been awake since 03:30am :cry:

I have also started to get really congested at night time, so I am struggling to fall asleep. Does anybody else have this??


----------



## ama

:hugs: iv also been feeling off colour and finding myself having to eat something or ill throw up ,,had my gp appointment today,had bloods taken n had to give urine sample ,get the results on friday and have a dating scan in 2 weeks time :happydance: im very excited tho i know there wont be much to see


----------



## naomicourt

Really. You poor thing. :( good news about having your tests done already. I wish I could have mine done now and get it over and done with, I hate blood tests. 

I bet you can't wait to have your scan, you might be able to see the heart beat. :)

x


----------



## 2016

I woke up at 1am feeling sea sick with a backache and dull cramps. Tossed and turned until 5am and then gave up trying to sleep. Feel so sick today and keep gagging. Got my MS bands on now so just feel a bit queasy. Not complaining because I know it means all is well.
Today is a milestone because at this dpo in my last two pregnancies (ectopics) I woke up to wierd purple spotting which was blood from my tubes :nope:. Today I feel sick as a dog and no spotting! :happydance:


----------



## justthestart

2016 said:


> I woke up at 1am feeling sea sick with a backache and dull cramps. Tossed and turned until 5am and then gave up trying to sleep. Feel so sick today and keep gagging. Got my MS bands on now so just feel a bit queasy. Not complaining because I know it means all is well.
> Today is a milestone because at this dpo in my last two pregnancies (ectopics) I woke up to wierd purple spotting which was blood from my tubes :nope:. Today I feel sick as a dog and no spotting! :happydance:

Thats great news 2016! Heres to happy healthy bubas for us! I really dont know how I am going to get through these next few weeks, its dragging already!!


----------



## Central Perk

Hello there!

I got my BFP last Saturday. Me and DH are on cloud 9, we already have a little boy, Oscar who's 23 months.

We'd been trying for 6 months.

I'm feeling so nervous this time round. Scans and appointments feel like ages away. I need help to keep me sane.

Congrats to all the bfp's xx


----------



## Central Perk

ooh forgot to say that I have an early scan in two weeks too!


----------



## naomicourt

Central Perk said:


> Hello there!
> 
> I got my BFP last Saturday. Me and DH are on cloud 9, we already have a little boy, Oscar who's 23 months.
> 
> We'd been trying for 6 months.
> 
> I'm feeling so nervous this time round. Scans and appointments feel like ages away. I need help to keep me sane.
> 
> Congrats to all the bfp's xx

Congratulations!! :happydance: When is your EDD?? :hugs:


----------



## naomicourt

2016 said:


> I woke up at 1am feeling sea sick with a backache and dull cramps. Tossed and turned until 5am and then gave up trying to sleep. Feel so sick today and keep gagging. Got my MS bands on now so just feel a bit queasy. Not complaining because I know it means all is well.
> Today is a milestone because at this dpo in my last two pregnancies (ectopics) I woke up to wierd purple spotting which was blood from my tubes :nope:. Today I feel sick as a dog and no spotting! :happydance:

Sounds very similar to me!

Like you say, it is a good sign though. Looks like your little bean has found the right place. :hugs:


----------



## Emerald-Sarah

Hi ladies 

I'm glad everyone is doing ok, besides the morning sickness which I know for some of us is a much wanted sympton :blush:
I'm just after some reassurance to be honest I'm currently 4 weeks and 5 days pregnant and I have been experiencing some light brown discharge ( Sorry TMI ) since yesterday evening. I have to be honest I'm having a real panic that this means that I'm going to miscarry or that something is wrong.
I had a miscarriage in 2005 but on that occasion I didn't spot at all just masses of very red blood ( Sorry again for the TMI )
Have any of you ladies experienced anything similiar ?
Sarah


----------



## ChangeChoices

I can't believe I'm here, but I've had three tests with two different brands come up positive, so now I'm starting to think it's not a fluke.

Going by my LMP, my EDD is January 8th! I ovulated right on CD14, so that should be right!

Ahh! I can't believe this is real!

I found out at 11DPO, 3 weeks, 3 days


----------



## naomicourt

Emerald-Sarah said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I'm glad everyone is doing ok, besides the morning sickness which I know for some of us is a much wanted sympton :blush:
> I'm just after some reassurance to be honest I'm currently 4 weeks and 5 days pregnant and I have been experiencing some light brown discharge ( Sorry TMI ) since yesterday evening. I have to be honest I'm having a real panic that this means that I'm going to miscarry or that something is wrong.
> I had a miscarriage in 2005 but on that occasion I didn't spot at all just masses of very red blood ( Sorry again for the TMI )
> Have any of you ladies experienced anything similiar ?
> Sarah

Sorry, no I haven't had this but, I have heard that brown blood is old blood and that it's quite common and doesn't mean you will miscarry. If it's bright red blood this indicates that your cervix must be open, which isn't so good.

I'm sure you will be fine hun but, it might be worth speaking to your GP to put your mind at rest. :hugs:


----------



## naomicourt

ChangeChoices said:


> I can't believe I'm here, but I've had three tests with two different brands come up positive, so now I'm starting to think it's not a fluke.
> 
> Going by my LMP, my EDD is January 8th! I ovulated right on CD14, so that should be right!
> 
> Ahh! I can't believe this is real!
> 
> I found out at 11DPO, 3 weeks, 3 days

Congratulations!! :wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Central Perk

Whoops silly me!

Estimated due date 1/1/2011!


----------



## ama

naomicourt said:


> Really. You poor thing. :( good news about having your tests done already. I wish I could have mine done now and get it over and done with, I hate blood tests.
> 
> I bet you can't wait to have your scan, you might be able to see the heart beat. :)
> 
> x

the woman taking the blood took 3 viles in all,i thought that was rather a lot :dohh: i should of eaten more before hand as felt lil dizzy afterwards...that would be so amazing if i could see a heartbeat,when will u be having ur first dr appointment,im sure you have said but im so forgetfull lately:blush:


----------



## MissAma

Hello everyone, pearls of wisdom from the "been there, done that dumb thing" category: A. No scans till 5 wks and preferably 6 -saw nothing today, details in my diary- and B. No spending trillions on thousands of CB Digi with conception indicators unless you enjoy anxiety...

Sarah that sounds fine but ask the GP indeed, they may book you for an earlier scan!

2016 - I'm so thrilled you're sick mate! :)

The dog situation just got weirder, he's now so protective he's attacking the small American Stardfordshire if he thinks he's coming too close to me!


----------



## ama

and hooray for all the new BFP :happydance: well done ! :bfp:


----------



## Mystique26

Hey ladies, how's everyone going? Let me share what happened to me way back September of 2002. I had a miscarriage back then but I did not bleed. the previous week, there was heartbeat seen in the scan, but the week after, the heartbeat was gone. I did not bleed at all. My angel's heartbeat just stopped inside me. I was about 8 weeks pg then. I went through D&C after that. :(

It just shows that light bleeding or spotting doesnt necessarily mean MS and no bleeding doesnt mean that everything's ok either. 1st tri is indeed the most crucial stage and all we can do is pray and take very good care of ourselves. Instead of living in paranoia, lets just enjoy each moment with our loved ones and enjoy being pg. ;) 

Sending loads of :dust: to every pregnan woman and praying for everyone's lil bean to stick like glue. :hugs:


----------



## ama

MissAma said:


> Hello everyone, pearls of wisdom from the "been there, done that dumb thing" category: A. No scans till 5 wks and preferably 6 -saw nothing today, details in my diary- and B. No spending trillions on thousands of CB Digi with conception indicators unless you enjoy anxiety...
> 
> Sarah that sounds fine but ask the GP indeed, they may book you for an earlier scan!
> 
> 2016 - I'm so thrilled you're sick mate! :)
> 
> The dog situation just got weirder, he's now so protective he's attacking the small American Stardfordshire if he thinks he's coming too close to me!

wow another ama :flower: my dog is also doing the same thing,but with my cat..they usually get on so well :dohh: its rather sweet tho really and will be getting my scan around 6-7 weeks now i think ,ty for the advice:thumbup:would be upset to get there and not see the heart beat or etc


----------



## justthestart

Emerald-Sarah said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I'm glad everyone is doing ok, besides the morning sickness which I know for some of us is a much wanted sympton :blush:
> I'm just after some reassurance to be honest I'm currently 4 weeks and 5 days pregnant and I have been experiencing some light brown discharge ( Sorry TMI ) since yesterday evening. I have to be honest I'm having a real panic that this means that I'm going to miscarry or that something is wrong.
> I had a miscarriage in 2005 but on that occasion I didn't spot at all just masses of very red blood ( Sorry again for the TMI )
> Have any of you ladies experienced anything similiar ?
> Sarah

Hi Sarah,

I have heard that it is completely normal to have a little bit of spotting but maybe go to your doctor if you think that it will reassure you. 

How is everyone today?

I am not feeling sick at all- I am worried as well that is a sign something is wrong! :(
Should I be feeling sick by now?


----------



## ChangeChoices

justthestart said:


> How is everyone today?
> 
> I am not feeling sick at all- I am worried as well that is a sign something is wrong! :(
> Should I be feeling sick by now?

Some people just don't get morning sickness at all, the lucky ducks! For some pregnancies it's really mild, or it starts late.

I'm not one of the lucky ones, though. I'm definitely feeling it. Definitely going to get some B6.


----------



## hodbert

Morning Ladies!

Cant believe how much activity there has been since yesterday! Hi and congrats to all new BFP's!!! :happydance: MissAma, sorry you didn't see much on your scan, I had one a week ago and was same, but at least you were prepared for that. My next scan is next Tuesday and really hoping theres something to see! 

Started feeling REALLY sick today, ugh, not nice! Not been sick, but just feeling rotten. Have had food and some biscuits and I think its easing off now but I'm not looking forward to MS at all, I don't do feeling sick!! :sick:


----------



## ChangeChoices

hodbert said:


> Started feeling REALLY sick today, ugh, not nice! Not been sick, but just feeling rotten. Have had food and some biscuits and I think its easing off now but I'm not looking forward to MS at all, I don't do feeling sick!! :sick:

When I'm not in the restaurant, I'm a bar manager on a river cruise boat... I can't be sick! The motion of the boat has been enough to make me nauseous, this is just going to make it worse!


----------



## hodbert

ChangeChoices said:


> When I'm not in the restaurant, I'm a bar manager on a river cruise boat... I can't be sick! The motion of the boat has been enough to make me nauseous, this is just going to make it worse!


Oh no I can imagine being on a boat makes it far worse!!!


----------



## ChangeChoices

hodbert said:


> ChangeChoices said:
> 
> 
> When I'm not in the restaurant, I'm a bar manager on a river cruise boat... I can't be sick! The motion of the boat has been enough to make me nauseous, this is just going to make it worse!
> 
> 
> Oh no I can imagine being on a boat makes it far worse!!!Click to expand...

Well I just started feeling the nausea yesterday, which was when I got my BFP. Tomorrow evening will be my first night on the boat since last week. So we'll see how I do!


----------



## rcbrown08

fawkesymomma said:


> Hello, may I join in? I got my BFP last night (I was so impatient I had to POAS as soon as DH brought them home!). Just got internet tonight so I have hopped back on the boards. This will be our first (hopefully) after TTC for 5 years! Oh yeah, EDD is Jan. 4th!

Congrats Hun. 5 years is such a long time ttc. :happydance:I pray it is a sticky bean! Baby dust to you!!! :dust:


----------



## hodbert

And so the MS begins....(altho more like midday sickness)....:sick:


----------



## 2016

Hodbert....I sympathise with the MS. Thought I was going to puke in my bosses lap today! :blush: Managed to stop actually throwing up by eating breadsticks, Ginger biscuits and wearing my MS "travel bands". Don't know if that will work when the urge gets stronger though! :shrug:


----------



## naomicourt

ChangeChoices said:


> justthestart said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone today?
> 
> I am not feeling sick at all- I am worried as well that is a sign something is wrong! :(
> Should I be feeling sick by now?
> 
> Some people just don't get morning sickness at all, the lucky ducks! For some pregnancies it's really mild, or it starts late.
> 
> I'm not one of the lucky ones, though. I'm definitely feeling it. Definitely going to get some B6.Click to expand...

B6? Does that work for morning sickness then? I haven't heard that one before. :shrug:


----------



## naomicourt

ama said:


> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> Really. You poor thing. :( good news about having your tests done already. I wish I could have mine done now and get it over and done with, I hate blood tests.
> 
> I bet you can't wait to have your scan, you might be able to see the heart beat. :)
> 
> x
> 
> the woman taking the blood took 3 viles in all,i thought that was rather a lot :dohh: i should of eaten more before hand as felt lil dizzy afterwards...that would be so amazing if i could see a heartbeat,when will u be having ur first dr appointment,im sure you have said but im so forgetfull lately:blush:Click to expand...

Oh yes, it's all coming back to me now!! I can remeber there being a lot of blood taken on the first one! Now I feel scared. :( I hate it. :( My first appointment isn't until June, I will be 10 weeks then! This is soooo going to drag.


----------



## chloepants

Hey everyone,

Can I join in? I am 4.5 wks today, EDD Jan 1st, though my surgeon TOLD me I was having a C-section so it will probably be in December.

I'm very nervous because over the last 4 years I've had 5 m/c's. I had surgery in December to remove fibroids and this was the first month we were allowed to start trying again. Getting a BFP on the first try makes me feel pretty good about it! How much do I love my surgeon?

I don't have any symptoms but I always had spotting before and I don't have any this time. Can you tell I'm trying to keep myself thinking positively?


----------



## naomicourt

chloepants said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Can I join in? I am 4.5 wks today, EDD Jan 1st, though my surgeon TOLD me I was having a C-section so it will probably be in December.
> 
> I'm very nervous because over the last 4 years I've had 5 m/c's. I had surgery in December to remove fibroids and this was the first month we were allowed to start trying again. Getting a BFP on the first try makes me feel pretty good about it! How much do I love my surgeon?
> 
> I don't have any symptoms but I always had spotting before and I don't have any this time. Can you tell I'm trying to keep myself thinking positively?

Ahh, congrats hun, thats brilliant news. Do you have to have a c-section because of the op on your fibroids? I think I will need a c-section too as I had an emergency one with my daughter. :hugs:


----------



## chloepants

> Do you have to have a c-section because of the op on your fibroids?

Yes, I'm guessing that she's afraid that there is scarring on my uterus and that my body won't take the pressure of a vaginal birth.


----------



## mummy<3lewis

Hi Everyone, haven't posted on here is a couple of days, hope you are all well and congrats to all the new BFP'S! We are filling up nicely! Sorry to hear that some of you are already feeling sick, its not nice at all. I haven't felt any sickness at all yet, but am absolutely STARVING!!! lol im eating everything in sight! From memory my ms didnt kick in last time until around 5+3 weeks so making the most of my appetite while it lasts! Loving the bump pics hodbert and Naomi, I feel like I am gonna show really early on, my tummy is so bloated and sticking out, I look about 3 months already lol xxx:hugs:


----------



## mummy<3lewis

Central Perk said:


> Whoops silly me!
> 
> Estimated due date 1/1/2011!

Aw wow congrats, we are due on the same day! x :hugs:


----------



## justthestart

mummy<3lewis said:


> Hi Everyone, haven't posted on here is a couple of days, hope you are all well and congrats to all the new BFP'S! We are filling up nicely! Sorry to hear that some of you are already feeling sick, its not nice at all. I haven't felt any sickness at all yet, but am absolutely STARVING!!! lol im eating everything in sight! From memory my ms didnt kick in last time until around 5+3 weeks so making the most of my appetite while it lasts! Loving the bump pics hodbert and Naomi, I feel like I am gonna show really early on, my tummy is so bloated and sticking out, I look about 3 months already lol xxx:hugs:

When did you get a bump last time hun? I cant wait to get one :)


----------



## mummy<3lewis

justthestart said:


> mummy<3lewis said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone, haven't posted on here is a couple of days, hope you are all well and congrats to all the new BFP'S! We are filling up nicely! Sorry to hear that some of you are already feeling sick, its not nice at all. I haven't felt any sickness at all yet, but am absolutely STARVING!!! lol im eating everything in sight! From memory my ms didnt kick in last time until around 5+3 weeks so making the most of my appetite while it lasts! Loving the bump pics hodbert and Naomi, I feel like I am gonna show really early on, my tummy is so bloated and sticking out, I look about 3 months already lol xxx:hugs:
> 
> When did you get a bump last time hun? I cant wait to get one :)Click to expand...

I didnt really show properly until around 5 months, I can actually remember wearing a pair of high waisted trousers to work at 16 weeks. There was just nothing there. I was so sick last time I actually lost weight, I hardly ate anything the whole pregnancy! MS in the first 4 months then I got a virus which i just couldnt get rid of, was signed off work multiple times and ended up taking my mat leave early at 29 weeks! Saying that though, didnt do my wee man too much harm, he was 10 days early and was born a strapping 8lb. Hope you are feeling well and enjoying your pregnancy journey so far chick xxx :hugs:


----------



## chloepants

I'm feeling completely paranoid. Twice today I thought I saw people looking at my stomach. :blush:


----------



## mummy<3lewis

chloepants said:


> I'm feeling completely paranoid. Twice today I thought I saw people looking at my stomach. :blush:


lol! I am like that too!


----------



## hodbert

Hey well wasn't very well after ate my lunch :( but then felt better. Just had a bit of edam to tide me over til my tea and now feel a bit sickly again, damn it! I'm happy really as any symptom is fine by me, but being sickly isn't a pleasant feeling :sick: 

Hi to new BFP's and congrats!!! I'm more paranoid about people guessing as I'm not drinking so am staying in atm until we tell people :D


----------



## fawkesymomma

chloepants said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Can I join in? I am 4.5 wks today, EDD Jan 1st, though my surgeon TOLD me I was having a C-section so it will probably be in December.
> 
> I'm very nervous because over the last 4 years I've had 5 m/c's. I had surgery in December to remove fibroids and this was the first month we were allowed to start trying again. Getting a BFP on the first try makes me feel pretty good about it! How much do I love my surgeon?
> 
> I don't have any symptoms but I always had spotting before and I don't have any this time. Can you tell I'm trying to keep myself thinking positively?

Congrats! I am kind of in the same boat as you, I had fibroids removed before DH and I started trying. I am thinking we may be December as well b/c we've been told I will most likely have to do a C-section as well.


----------



## chloepants

I'm feeling so much better. We moved here about a year ago and haven't found a family doctor yet. Mostly because we haven't been sick and haven't needed one. Plus hardly any doctors are accepting new patients. But I went to the walk-in clinic tonight and the doctor gave me two lab rec's to get betas done. And she sent a special request to the hospital to get an early scan (because of the past m/c's) so I don't have to wait until I'm 12 weeks. I've been hanging in limbo for the last few days not knowing which way to turn and it was starting to freak me out. :yipee:


----------



## mommyB

Hey everyone, congrats on all the new BFP's! I also got mine today at 12DPO. Very excited, my EDD will be January 9th, 2011. Can't wait to share this journey with you all. :)


----------



## rcbrown08

Congratulations Mommy B! :happydance:

Has anyone had people randomly asking if they are pregnant? My 7 yr old daughter told me that lately she has been feeling like I'm pregnant. I had not spoken with one of my cousins in awhile and the day I found out I was pregnant she just so happened to text me and ask if I was preggers. And my hubby's mother told us yesterday over dinner that we would be having a child soon. We haven't shared the news with anyone yet and I'm definitely not showing as I'm only 4 weeks. I think it is so strange that people just seem to "know". :wacko: Anyone else out there had anything similar happen to them???


----------



## Baronessgogo

Hi everyone, can i please join? Got my Clearblue digi this morning, 10dpo, and pooing my pants lol, i did an estrimated due date thing and it said January 8th :D


----------



## justthestart

Hi ladies just a quick question but are any of you getting low back pains and aches? Congrats to all the new bfp's x


----------



## naomicourt

justthestart said:


> Hi ladies just a quick question but are any of you getting low back pains and aches? Congrats to all the new bfp's x

Hi, I was getting lower back pain a couple of days ago but, it has gone now. I think it is very normal.

I hope you are well. xx


----------



## naomicourt

Morning :flower:

Well, I managed to sleep a lot better last night, and I don't feel sick this morning! (so far) so all is good.

Still very very tired though :coffee: I guess I will be feeling like this for a while now though.

I decided to tell my parents and sisters yesterday, as I see them a lot and I know that they will think something is up, and I can't lie to them, so thought it's best that they know.

They are all so happy and excited fo us. :) It has made it feel so more real now that I have told them. :happydance:

How is everyone else this morning?


----------



## justthestart

Yay I am so pleased you have told them naomicourt I bet it does feel more real now! I'm feeling good this morning but I am getting tired about 4pm usually, I'm also waking up in the night it's not cause I need the loo more as I haven't noticed that symptom yet but I think it's just cause I'm so excited! Yeah and apart from that I have this lower back ache! Xx


----------



## 2016

I feel a lot less sick today than I did yesterday! Might be inclined to worry but many girls have told me you get good and bad days so just enjoy the good ones! Still feel tired all the time and have lower backache.

Get my 20dpo betas back today and should get a scan date too. So nervous!
My results were hcg 50, progesterone 90 at 11dpo then hcg 195, progesterone 115 at 13dpo. Wonder what they are now? :shrug:


----------



## 2016

20dpo Hcg back at 4650!!! :wohoo:

Scan on Tuesday...:happydance:


----------



## Central Perk

Morning all! I keep waking up at 5.00am feeling really sick. 

As soon as I've eaten I'm fine and then I'll get ravenous and feel sick at the same time . I had no sickness at all last time.

I didn't get a proper bump until about 22 weeks last time! I think I'll be much bigger this time!

Hope everyone feels ok!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## ama

2016 said:


> 20dpo Hcg back at 4650!!! :wohoo:
> 
> Scan on Tuesday...:happydance:

wow yaaay ! :happydance: xx 

im feeling good,tired tho..i get the odd momments when i feel sick,but its okay lol just happy to be pregnant :happydance:happy most seem in a good way today :hugs:


----------



## fawkesymomma

Morning everyone! Wow, I think everyone must be sending their MS my way. So far not too bad, more of an upset tummy than anything, definitely nothing to complain about. A big part of me is happy I haven't really had it yet, but another part of me wishes I did just to make sure the whole thing is real. :blush:


----------



## chloepants

> Hi ladies just a quick question but are any of you getting low back pains and aches?

Mine hit over a week ago. I've had back spasms before and go to a chiropractor regularly so I just figured it was the same pain returning. But it has been so bad! Chiro told me yesterday that hormones are making my joints loosen and that is causing the pain.


----------



## Sabra

rcbrown08 said:


> Hi Ladies! Can I join the January Jellybeans? I am part of the December Dreamers but I'm afraid my due date may change when I go visit the doctor in May. According to the websites I am due Dec 31st! :happydance:

im in the same boat, i dont have my doc appointment until the 12th, so im not sure yet either! internet says january 1st lol


----------



## ChangeChoices

Baronessgogo said:


> Hi everyone, can i please join? Got my Clearblue digi this morning, 10dpo, and pooing my pants lol, i did an estrimated due date thing and it said January 8th :D

Congrats! We have the same edd! :hugs:


----------



## ChangeChoices

naomicourt said:


> B6? Does that work for morning sickness then? I haven't heard that one before. :shrug:

Like most things, it doesn't work for everybody, but if you take it with your prenatal vitamin with a meal, then it is supposed to help. Morning sickness ties in with how your metabolism is changing. B6 works with your body and our metabolism, and it can give you extra energy too. 

I have my doubts, though. We'll see how it works!


----------



## hodbert

Hey Ladies!

MS seems to staying clear so far, but haven't eaten yet so we'll see. Off out for lunch with another pregnant lady so if MS hits it will be interesting!!! My back's acheing a lil more today, altho stomach cramps are easing off and less frequent.

Congrats on ur hcg levels 2016 and yey for scan date! It's the same day as mine :D 

Naomi - I'm glad you've told your family, it's a great feeling! We had to tell ours over skype so it was a shame not to be there but it was nice to see their faces! Both our mums jaws just dropped open!! Looking forward to flying home next wednesday and seeing everyone in the flesh!


----------



## 2016

Hodbert...woohoo! It will be good to compare notes after :hugs:


----------



## hodbert

2016 said:


> Hodbert...woohoo! It will be good to compare notes after :hugs:

yey!!! 5 days!! :happydance:


----------



## MissAma

I sure hope you see a bunch at scan 2016, my scan is Friday so essentially 2 days after yours in terms of ... gah, you know what I mean! Same goes for you hodbert but I think you're ahead of us by a few days or a week so you may even see HB!



Central Perk said:


> As soon as I've eaten I'm fine and then I'll get ravenous and feel sick at the same time . I had no sickness at all last time.

That is the perfect description of what I'm experiencing! Not as bad as that first wave the day before the BFP but that's the cycle right there.

Add in a headache, back aches, emotional and pranoic about something going wrong and some cramps and you have the whole, very fat already package-

Got bloods done today. A lengthier and rather pathetic explanation of why and how in my diary but I'll just say I feel better for it, it will take a while, I won't know till Wed or Thu but then I will know more...

Hope everyone's having a happy day!


----------



## 2016

MissAma...yeah I know what you mean :hugs: so even more notes to compare. I will be 5+5 on the day. I believe hodbert is the same EDD as you :shrug: still not sure how I calculated my EDD as it's 1 day after yours yet I'm one day ahead :dohh:

Guess it doesn't matter because they will date at the scan and all other dates will go out the proverbial window!

Glad you got bloods done! I will do my own analysis of your tests when I get home. Xx


----------



## 22jew

I got :bfp: at 16 DPO yesterday YAYYYY !!!!Looks like ima January Jellybean :dance:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissAma

I think Hodbert is ahead of both of us, you must have missed her post that she is irregular and already had a scan?

As for the due date, mine is a bit different than a normal cycle because of the IVF, it's calculated by the day of the egg pick up and fertilization and by the day of the transfer which was on the 12th for me. So I didn't have the same O-t or LP as most. If that makes sense lol. But yes, the dating scans will change everything.


----------



## justthestart

Hi girls hope you have all had a good day, I saw the doctor today he didn't do much set a date for my midwife appointment and gave me a big pregnancy pack full of information! It's made it feel more real! R any of u still having the odd tummy cramps? Mine come and go and still getting a bit of Backache x


----------



## naomicourt

justthestart said:


> Hi girls hope you have all had a good day, I saw the doctor today he didn't do much set a date for my midwife appointment and gave me a big pregnancy pack full of information! It's made it feel more real! R any of u still having the odd tummy cramps? Mine come and go and still getting a bit of Backache x

Hi. The GP's don't do much do they. I can remember getting all excited about seeing my GP when I was pregnant with my daughter and all he done was feel my ankles! lol

My cramping has really calmed down, get a few twinges in the evenings really and thats it. 

I get a dull ache in my lower back. Main symptom now is tiredness. :coffee:


----------



## ChangeChoices

Well I'll be off to manage the cruise in a couple of hours here. I really, really hope I don't feel ill. I bought some peppermint tea as well as some ginger tea, so I can sip on that if it gets bad. I have no plans of telling my employers or my coworkers for quite some time, so I'd rather not have to lie about why I feel ill.


----------



## naomicourt

ChangeChoices said:


> Well I'll be off to manage the cruise in a couple of hours here. I really, really hope I don't feel ill. I bought some peppermint tea as well as some ginger tea, so I can sip on that if it gets bad. I have no plans of telling my employers or my coworkers for quite some time, so I'd rather not have to lie about why I feel ill.

Good luck. I hope you don't get too sick hun. Sucking on boiled sweets helped in my last pregnancy. :hugs:


----------



## ChangeChoices

naomicourt said:


> ChangeChoices said:
> 
> 
> Well I'll be off to manage the cruise in a couple of hours here. I really, really hope I don't feel ill. I bought some peppermint tea as well as some ginger tea, so I can sip on that if it gets bad. I have no plans of telling my employers or my coworkers for quite some time, so I'd rather not have to lie about why I feel ill.
> 
> Good luck. I hope you don't get too sick hun. Sucking on boiled sweets helped in my last pregnancy. :hugs:Click to expand...

I suppose I could probably look it up, which I'll do here in just a second, but what are boiled sweets? I live in the US, so that's not a term we use here. I'm guessing it's what we call hard candy?


----------



## naomicourt

ChangeChoices said:


> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChangeChoices said:
> 
> 
> Well I'll be off to manage the cruise in a couple of hours here. I really, really hope I don't feel ill. I bought some peppermint tea as well as some ginger tea, so I can sip on that if it gets bad. I have no plans of telling my employers or my coworkers for quite some time, so I'd rather not have to lie about why I feel ill.
> 
> Good luck. I hope you don't get too sick hun. Sucking on boiled sweets helped in my last pregnancy. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose I could probably look it up, which I'll do here in just a second, but what are boiled sweets? I live in the US, so that's not a term we use here. I'm guessing it's what we call hard candy?Click to expand...

ha ha, sorry. Yes hard candy. :haha:


----------



## chloepants

Ha! Had to go google "boiled sweets". We call them hard candies here. :D


----------



## chloepants

Oooh, I posted too slow! :)


----------



## ChangeChoices

naomicourt said:


> ha ha, sorry. Yes hard candy. :haha:

I'd always assumed that boiled sweets were what we call hard candies, but I figured I would verify just in case it was something completely different that works really well for nausea.

I only have fruit flavors right now, should I perhaps try peppermint flavor?


----------



## ChangeChoices

chloepants said:


> Oooh, I posted too slow! :)

LOL that's okay. 
Yay Ontario! I'm from Minnesota, though, so we're not as cool.


----------



## naomicourt

ChangeChoices said:


> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> ha ha, sorry. Yes hard candy. :haha:
> 
> I'd always assumed that boiled sweets were what we call hard candies, but I figured I would verify just in case it was something completely different that works really well for nausea.
> 
> I only have fruit flavors right now, should I perhaps try peppermint flavor?Click to expand...

Yes, peppermint are what I used. It worked really well for me. Ginger biscuits too (or do you call them cookies?)


----------



## ChangeChoices

naomicourt said:


> Yes, peppermint are what I used. It worked really well for me. Ginger biscuits too (or do you call them cookies?)

We do call them cookies here. Biscuits here are savory personal-sized bread-like things. I believe ginger biscuits are called ginger snaps here, however. Probably because they make a snapping noise when you bite or break a part off. Ginger cookies, or ginger bread cookies, are soft-baked, plus they have less of that ginger bite to them.

I've never been a huge fan of ginger snaps, so I'll probably try to find the ginger root version of Altoid mints.


----------



## naomicourt

oooh, haven't heard of those.


----------



## ChangeChoices

naomicourt said:


> oooh, haven't heard of those.

The natural foods store near me used to sell them, as did the vitamin supply store. I'm sure you can get them online as well. They're small and packed full of ginger root. The originals were meant as digestive aids, but Altoids made a version for fresh breath. The ginger-root Altoids have more sugar in them, so I'm hoping to find the all natural ginger root pill mints.


----------



## chloepants

My aunt gave me a bag of candied ginger for nausea after my surgery but I just couldn't stand the taste. I snuck them into a gift package for my sister. ;) I find any kind of sweet candy (mints, hard candies) make my stomach feel better.


----------



## justthestart

hodbert said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> MS seems to staying clear so far, but haven't eaten yet so we'll see. Off out for lunch with another pregnant lady so if MS hits it will be interesting!!! My back's acheing a lil more today, altho stomach cramps are easing off and less frequent.
> 
> Congrats on ur hcg levels 2016 and yey for scan date! It's the same day as mine :D
> 
> Naomi - I'm glad you've told your family, it's a great feeling! We had to tell ours over skype so it was a shame not to be there but it was nice to see their faces! Both our mums jaws just dropped open!! Looking forward to flying home next wednesday and seeing everyone in the flesh!

Hun just out of interest where do you live? From the jist of it your in the US now right but your coming back to the UK soon? are you English or american? Was just interested that's all :) I feel ok this morning just lying in bed ready to get up for work, still getting the occasional cramp and dull backache but that's it!


----------



## amym

Hi ladies - room for another one?? Got my BFP on 27/4/10, EDD 11/01/10!!!

I'm having a baby la la la la la la! *Grin*


----------



## myk's mummy

Hi ladies! Mind if I join? My EDD is 1st Jan 2011 (by my calculations, however my Dr tends to disagree!)


----------



## Emerald-Sarah

Im afraid I will be leaving you ladies, after 2 days of brown discharge I started to bleed heavily yesterday afternoon and all appears to be over.
I hope you all have a happy & Healthy 9 Months.
xxx


----------



## 2016

Emerald-Sarah....I am so so sad for you :cry: I will miss you because we shared our EDD :hugs:


----------



## naomicourt

Emerald-Sarah said:


> Im afraid I will be leaving you ladies, after 2 days of brown discharge I started to bleed heavily yesterday afternoon and all appears to be over.
> I hope you all have a happy & Healthy 9 Months.
> xxx

Ahh hun, I am so sorry. Take care of yourself. :cry::hugs::hugs: xxxx


----------



## naomicourt

congratulations to the new BFP's! :happydance:


----------



## MissAma

So very sorry Emerald-Sarah! That's dreadful sweetheart.... what are your plans next? It's sad when anyone gets an angel but for us LTTCers it's a bigger tragedy :( :hugs:


----------



## justthestart

Emerald-Sarah said:


> Im afraid I will be leaving you ladies, after 2 days of brown discharge I started to bleed heavily yesterday afternoon and all appears to be over.
> I hope you all have a happy & Healthy 9 Months.
> xxx

I am so sorry emerald Sarah x


----------



## justthestart

Guys I am getting concerned cause I did another digi and everyone else has said they have got a 3+ already I am now 4+3 and I don't have one yet- this combined with the tummy cramps I am getting is worrying me. What do you all think?


----------



## naomicourt

justthestart said:


> Guys I am getting concerned cause I did another digi and everyone else has said they have got a 3+ already I am now 4+3 and I don't have one yet- this combined with the tummy cramps I am getting is worrying me. What do you all think?

What are you getting in a digi hun? Are you getting 1-2? Don't forget that even though you are 4+3 you are actually only 2 weeks, it's just the way doctors calculate it for some reason.


----------



## justthestart

naomicourt said:


> justthestart said:
> 
> 
> Guys I am getting concerned cause I did another digi and everyone else has said they have got a 3+ already I am now 4+3 and I don't have one yet- this combined with the tummy cramps I am getting is worrying me. What do you all think?
> 
> What are you getting in a digi hun? Are you getting 1-2? Don't forget that even though you are 4+3 you are actually only 2 weeks, it's just the way doctors calculate it for some reason.Click to expand...

I'm getting 2-3 Hun? X


----------



## naomicourt

justthestart said:


> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justthestart said:
> 
> 
> Guys I am getting concerned cause I did another digi and everyone else has said they have got a 3+ already I am now 4+3 and I don't have one yet- this combined with the tummy cramps I am getting is worrying me. What do you all think?
> 
> What are you getting in a digi hun? Are you getting 1-2? Don't forget that even though you are 4+3 you are actually only 2 weeks, it's just the way doctors calculate it for some reason.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm getting 2-3 Hun? XClick to expand...

Thats fine then. :) In a few more days you should get your 3+

xx


----------



## MissAma

Can't help you justthestart. I'm 5 weeks today and 9 days after I got the first 2-3 I just got 2-3 again. I'm not a good example, I am starting to think we're gonna lose it....


----------



## justthestart

MissAma said:


> Can't help you justthestart. I'm 5 weeks today and 9 days after I got the first 2-3 I just got 2-3 again. I'm not a good example, I am starting to think we're gonna lose it....

It's so difficult isn't it you don't want to get paranoid as they have said that the conception indicator could be wrong, but it's still scary. I am still getting cramps in my tummy which is freaking me out


----------



## 2016

Justthestart...just because other girls got a 3+ before 5 weeks please don't worry hun :hugs: everyoned hcg rises at different rates and I would only start worrying about no 3+ after you are 6 weeks. And I have funny cramps all the time too and it's just bubs getting cosy. :kiss:


----------



## justthestart

Thanks 2016 I'm just getting paranoid about every little cramp and twinge I feel :(


----------



## hodbert

justthestart said:


> Hun just out of interest where do you live? From the jist of it your in the US now right but your coming back to the UK soon? are you English or american? Was just interested that's all :) I feel ok this morning just lying in bed ready to get up for work, still getting the occasional cramp and dull backache but that's it!

Hey justthestart, just read ur message so thought I would reply to it first! I currently live in New York, moved here in January from Manchester, UK so am English (and proud!!). It's my first visit home next week to v v excited!!! :happydance:


----------



## hodbert

I've moved to the second box!!!!! :happy dance: altho I think I'm a lil bit further on than that but waiting for scan to confirm DD.

Hope everyone is ok today. Justthestart, try not to worry. I've not used those digis but tbh it's sounds like they are more trouble than they are worth as people stress themselves out using them. PUT THE STICK DOWN!!! ;) And as for cramps I've had them almost constnaly for two weeks now but I'm not concerned as its bubs settling in for the long run. :baby:

Woke up at 8am today and felt really yucky, so had a sweet cup of tea and then went back to sleep. :coffee: Feeling a lil beter now but hungry and not sure what to eat....ho hum...decisions.

Went out yesterday for lunch and then a bit of shopping but was soooo tired by about 3pm had to come home. Was getting shooting pains behind my bellybutton but thinks that was just my body telling me i'd done too much. So tired when I got home I just collapsed on bed and didn't get up til half seven!! :sleep:

Am also not sleeping v well on a night atm and am disturbing hubby a lot. I just cant get comfy and seem to be sleeping even lighter than usual so wake up at nothing. Apparently wokehubby up in middle of night and was a complete bitch to him and then went back to sleep. Oops!! :blush:

Hope everyone is good, congrats to alol new BFP's :bfp:. I am so so sorry to hear about your loss Emerald. Hopefully you will be back on here soon :hugs:


----------



## justthestart

Thanks Hun :) and I bet you are so excited about your trip home! My hubby is from Manchester so I know it well! Yeah I agree about the not sleeping I think it's cause so many amazing thoughts are going on in my head! I feel pretty good apart from slightly tender boobies and I am still getting quite a lot of back pain :( i sit down at a desk all day which isn't good!


----------



## sar35

i feel the same as you girls, im thinking of taking a digi tomorrow - 1week after i got my 1-2weeks, do you think it would say 2-3 yet? 
sorry for your loss Emerald Sarah x


----------



## justthestart

sar35 said:


> i feel the same as you girls, im thinking of taking a digi tomorrow - 1week after i got my 1-2weeks, do you think it would say 2-3 yet?
> sorry for your loss Emerald Sarah x

Hi Hun yeah I'm sure that it would show now. I'm still getting freaked out about my tummy pains they have been on and off all day. Everyone else who had them what have they felt like? Mine range from occasional cramping to little twinges of pain x


----------



## sar35

justthestart said:


> sar35 said:
> 
> 
> i feel the same as you girls, im thinking of taking a digi tomorrow - 1week after i got my 1-2weeks, do you think it would say 2-3 yet?
> sorry for your loss Emerald Sarah x
> 
> Hi Hun yeah I'm sure that it would show now. I'm still getting freaked out about my tummy pains they have been on and off all day. Everyone else who had them what have they felt like? Mine range from occasional cramping to little twinges of pain xClick to expand...

ive been having that, but im not sure if mine is to do with constipation ?? had some more spotting today too!


----------



## MrsPhez

lynney said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> I am new to this forum, have lurked a bit.
> 
> i got my bfp on the 17th. Had a mc last October & am so so nervous it will happen again. Have been having some (tmi) brown spotting since saturday night trying to stay positive. Have been having the odd cramp too. People keep saying brown blood is old blood.
> 
> I think i am due either christmas day or New Years day, haven't had an af for 3 months so waiting for epu to get back to me about an early scan. Got my 2-3wks on clearblue digi yesterday, going to do another friday to get my 3+.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know all of you over the next 8 months!!

Congratulations! Hope all goes well for you this time. Spotting is very common apparently so try not to worry.
I haven't had an af either since the end of January due to polycystic ovaries so no idea of dd maybe 7th Jan according to ov date


----------



## ButtonJessie

I got a few faint positives on Wednesday, but got my CB digi :bfp: on Thursday :D I'm due January 5th if all goes to plan :D *fingers tightly crossed for sticky peanut*


----------



## sar35

congrats buttonjessie x


----------



## justthestart

Congrats buttonjessie x


----------



## justthestart

sar35 said:


> justthestart said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sar35 said:
> 
> 
> i feel the same as you girls, im thinking of taking a digi tomorrow - 1week after i got my 1-2weeks, do you think it would say 2-3 yet?
> sorry for your loss Emerald Sarah x
> 
> Hi Hun yeah I'm sure that it would show now. I'm still getting freaked out about my tummy pains they have been on and off all day. Everyone else who had them what have they felt like? Mine range from occasional cramping to little twinges of pain xClick to expand...
> 
> ive been having that, but im not sure if mine is to do with constipation ?? had some more spotting today too!Click to expand...

Mine feel low down but they are not ridicuously painful and they come and go so I'm sure they are fine. However you know when you read stuff and it says early pregnancy cramps are normally implantation, surely it's already implanted now, or is it still burrowing down at 4+3?


----------



## Jenn1983

Hello!!! I am due January 10th :D VERY excited!!


----------



## ChangeChoices

My nausea hasn't been all that bad, just off and on, but today I was having hot flashes and my left hip joint has been extremely painful the last two days. I'm not sure if the hip thing is pregnancy related, but I have no idea what it's being caused by.


----------



## fawkesymomma

Hey ladies! I think that I am still hanging in here, got the big sore bbs and vein-yness is spreading up my chest some. Is anyone else having a lot of discharge? I am on progesterone suppositories, so I know that is part of it, but it has seemed to pick up a bit the past 3-4 days, and I am trying not to be paranoid.


----------



## 2016

Change choices....sore hip (lower back, butt cheek and thigh)....CHECK!

Fawkseymama....increased discharge (I have to wear liners every day)....CHECK!


----------



## ChangeChoices

2016 said:


> Change choices....sore hip (lower back, butt cheek and thigh)....CHECK!
> 
> Fawkseymama....increased discharge (I have to wear liners every day)....CHECK!

It's just my lower back and hip joint for me, and only on one side. I have scoliosis, so I'll have to ask my doctor if it's related to that. I've gotten so used to it over the years that I hardly notice it when I look in the mirror, but I really noticed it yesterday, and I wasn't looking for it. Hopefully it's just coincidence or the way I was standing.


----------



## ChangeChoices

Just wondering, has anyone noticed one side of their belly is more bloated than the other? I just started to bloat a little bit, and I noticed when taking belly shot pictures last night that one half of my belly is rounder and more bloated than the other. It's even more pronounced today. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## ButtonJessie

fawkesymomma said:


> Hey ladies! I think that I am still hanging in here, got the big sore bbs and vein-yness is spreading up my chest some. Is anyone else having a lot of discharge? I am on progesterone suppositories, so I know that is part of it, but it has seemed to pick up a bit the past 3-4 days, and I am trying not to be paranoid.

Deffo, I'm wearing panty liners every day just like 2016. TMI alert - it also smells really different than usual! 

I am having crazy heartburn/acid reflux/gas at the moment. Really need to go out and get some antacids today. Sheesh.

My other main symptoms are very frequent urination (i read somewhere to lean forward on the toilet to make sure you fully empty your bladder every time which is helping), and not being able to sleep past 7am!! This is super unusual for me, I LOVE to lie in. And I JUST.CANT. Peanut is awake and busy growing new cells and making a placenta, so I guess I have to be awake to appreciate how hard s/he's working! Haha! :haha:

xxx


----------



## sar35

justthestart said:


> sar35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justthestart said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sar35 said:
> 
> 
> i feel the same as you girls, im thinking of taking a digi tomorrow - 1week after i got my 1-2weeks, do you think it would say 2-3 yet?
> sorry for your loss Emerald Sarah x
> 
> Hi Hun yeah I'm sure that it would show now. I'm still getting freaked out about my tummy pains they have been on and off all day. Everyone else who had them what have they felt like? Mine range from occasional cramping to little twinges of pain xClick to expand...
> 
> ive been having that, but im not sure if mine is to do with constipation ?? had some more spotting today too!Click to expand...
> 
> Mine feel low down but they are not ridicuously painful and they come and go so I'm sure they are fine. However you know when you read stuff and it says early pregnancy cramps are normally implantation, surely it's already implanted now, or is it still burrowing down at 4+3?Click to expand...

thats what i think about the implantation, i seem to of settled down now and got 2-3 on a digi:happydance:


----------



## justthestart

sar35 said:


> justthestart said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sar35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justthestart said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sar35 said:
> 
> 
> i feel the same as you girls, im thinking of taking a digi tomorrow - 1week after i got my 1-2weeks, do you think it would say 2-3 yet?
> sorry for your loss Emerald Sarah x
> 
> Hi Hun yeah I'm sure that it would show now. I'm still getting freaked out about my tummy pains they have been on and off all day. Everyone else who had them what have they felt like? Mine range from occasional cramping to little twinges of pain xClick to expand...
> 
> ive been having that, but im not sure if mine is to do with constipation ?? had some more spotting today too!Click to expand...
> 
> Mine feel low down but they are not ridicuously painful and they come and go so I'm sure they are fine. However you know when you read stuff and it says early pregnancy cramps are normally implantation, surely it's already implanted now, or is it still burrowing down at 4+3?Click to expand...
> 
> thats what i think about the implantation, i seem to of settled down now and got 2-3 on a digi:happydance:
> View attachment 79282Click to expand...


Great news about the digi hun! :) I have woken up this morning and my boobs are no longer sore at all, I am getting scared that my hormone levels are going down :(


----------



## ButtonJessie

justthestart said:


> sar35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justthestart said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sar35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justthestart said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sar35 said:
> 
> 
> i feel the same as you girls, im thinking of taking a digi tomorrow - 1week after i got my 1-2weeks, do you think it would say 2-3 yet?
> sorry for your loss Emerald Sarah x
> 
> Hi Hun yeah I'm sure that it would show now. I'm still getting freaked out about my tummy pains they have been on and off all day. Everyone else who had them what have they felt like? Mine range from occasional cramping to little twinges of pain xClick to expand...
> 
> ive been having that, but im not sure if mine is to do with constipation ?? had some more spotting today too!Click to expand...
> 
> Mine feel low down but they are not ridicuously painful and they come and go so I'm sure they are fine. However you know when you read stuff and it says early pregnancy cramps are normally implantation, surely it's already implanted now, or is it still burrowing down at 4+3?Click to expand...
> 
> thats what i think about the implantation, i seem to of settled down now and got 2-3 on a digi:happydance:
> View attachment 79282
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great news about the digi hun! :) I have woken up this morning and my boobs are no longer sore at all, I am getting scared that my hormone levels are going down :(Click to expand...

Aww no hun, I hope thats not the case. I know we all can't help worrying, but it is the worst thing to do. Have you got any HPTs left? Maybe do one today and one tomorrow to see how your line looks? All these very early symptoms change from day to day - my boobs feel ok today too, but I've got crazy heartburn! I read somewhere that syptoms can often change every day early on, and it's nothing to worry about. xxx


----------



## MissAma

Justthestart, stop or you'll turn into a paranoid wreck like me. I spent the past 2 days crying pretty much all of the time because I was still getting 2-3 on the digi and was convinced the levels are stalling -which in all fairness they may have done for a while- and I am getting ready to mc or am having an ectopic.

Thankfully this happened last night so now I am vastly calmer and didn't even pee on a HPT this morning for the first time! :)

About the antiacids, are any allowed? I could do with a gas assasin right about now!
 



Attached Files:







21dpo 005.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## justthestart

MissAma said:


> Justthestart, stop or you'll turn into a paranoid wreck like me. I spent the past 2 days crying pretty much all of the time because I was still getting 2-3 on the digi and was convinced the levels are stalling -which in all fairness they may have done for a while- and I am getting ready to mc or am having an ectopic.
> 
> Thankfully this happened last night so now I am vastly calmer and didn't even pee on a HPT this morning for the first time! :)
> 
> About the antiacids, are any allowed? I could do with a gas assasin right about now!

Whoop Whoop good news miss ama! I have one digi left which I am going to save till next week some time, I will be approx 5 weeks next Tues so if I do one next week and its not changed then it will be time to worry.

Freaking out a little bit about the booby issue at the moment!

I did an IC this morning just because i had some left, the test line was almost the same colour as the test line, maybe a tiny tiny bit lighter...is tht a good sign for an IC?


----------



## ButtonJessie

MissAma said:


> Justthestart, stop or you'll turn into a paranoid wreck like me. I spent the past 2 days crying pretty much all of the time because I was still getting 2-3 on the digi and was convinced the levels are stalling -which in all fairness they may have done for a while- and I am getting ready to mc or am having an ectopic.
> 
> Thankfully this happened last night so now I am vastly calmer and didn't even pee on a HPT this morning for the first time! :)
> 
> About the antiacids, are any allowed? I could do with a gas assasin right about now!

Yup, Rennies are allowed. Any basic calcium carbonate is fine actually. I read the leaflet to double check and actually Rennies boxes list "billiousness and indigestion caused by pregnancy" as one of the things they are actually for:thumbup: Thank god too, cos I am suffering today!


----------



## 2016

Justthestart...that is good about the IC and I wouldn't worry about the (.Y.)s mine hurt like hell one day and feel normal the next. I firmly believe worrying about things going wrong is the biggest preggo symptom of them all :hugs:


----------



## Baronessgogo

Im still only getting very faint lines on the ICs, its making me worry more than anything.


----------



## MissAma

Here Baronrssgogo, this series is probably 14 DPO to 21 DPO. As you can see still not darker than the control. For all the freaking out I have done about them I agree that ICs are very unreliable and nothing to worry about. 4+1 is still very early, what are you? 16/17 dpo? Please try and relax :)
 



Attached Files:







21dpo 004.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Baronessgogo

Thank you so much for that :D i know i am worrying unnecessarily, just a natural obsessor lol, but thank you that has helped a lot.


----------



## amym

ooooh baroness congratulations - you too!! knew that was a good thread we had going there!


----------



## Baronessgogo

It was :D congrats to you too :happydance:


----------



## 2016

MissAma.....Woot! Those IC lines are getting good! They are such crap though :rofl: If only we were millionaires we could pee on 1000s of FRERs!


----------



## justthestart

My control line isn't as dark as yours miss AMA so hence why mine probs looks the same colour.


----------



## WanaBaba

Hi, can i join? :hi:

I got my bfp on 25/04/10 and my due date is 04/01/11 :happydance:


----------



## naomicourt

WanaBaba said:


> Hi, can i join? :hi:
> 
> I got my bfp on 25/04/10 and my due date is 04/01/11 :happydance:

Welcome wanababa and congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## naomicourt

Hi guys! I hope everyone has had a lovely Saturday so far. :happydance:

I felt very sick this morning but, instead of being sick it came out the other end (TMI)!! I had this with my daughter too, which I am actually quite thankful for as I hate being sick.

I have started clearing out the study today to make room for baby, maybe a little premature but, I am just so excited and like to get things organised early. :)

I can't believe I will be five weeks pregnant tomorrow! It seems to be going quickly already. The heart will start beating by then and apparently the baby it is the size of an orange pip! :thumbup:


----------



## mummy<3lewis

naomicourt said:


> Hi guys! I hope everyone has had a lovely Saturday so far. :happydance:
> 
> I felt very sick this morning but, instead of being sick it came out the other end (TMI)!! I had this with my daughter too, which I am actually quite thankful for as I hate being sick.
> 
> I have started clearing out the study today to make room for baby, maybe a little premature but, I am just so excited and like to get things organised early. :)
> 
> I can't believe I will be five weeks pregnant tomorrow! It seems to be going quickly already. The heart will start beating by then and apparently the baby it is the size of an orange pip! :thumbup:

Oh poor you Naomi, hope your feeling a bit better this evening. :flower: I havent had any sickness yet, which is making me worry a bit! I was so ill from early on last time, its strange I havent had any real symptoms so far apart from being constantly hungry and tiredness. Its so exciting planning the new babys room isn't it? We will be using our study as well which we only just redecorated a month ago!:haha: I have my poor hubby driven mad, I cant wait to start planning and would love a new pram (I am a bit obsessed with prams) was in the mamas and papas store today having a nosy. Have a silver cross 3d ystem which we got for our son, but wont go in a buggy now he wants to walk everywhere, so I will need something I can push with one hand. any suggestions anyone? x


----------



## naomicourt

mummy<3lewis said:


> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys! I hope everyone has had a lovely Saturday so far. :happydance:
> 
> I felt very sick this morning but, instead of being sick it came out the other end (TMI)!! I had this with my daughter too, which I am actually quite thankful for as I hate being sick.
> 
> I have started clearing out the study today to make room for baby, maybe a little premature but, I am just so excited and like to get things organised early. :)
> 
> I can't believe I will be five weeks pregnant tomorrow! It seems to be going quickly already. The heart will start beating by then and apparently the baby it is the size of an orange pip! :thumbup:
> 
> Oh poor you Naomi, hope your feeling a bit better this evening. :flower: I havent had any sickness yet, which is making me worry a bit! I was so ill from early on last time, its strange I havent had any real symptoms so far apart from being constantly hungry and tiredness. Its so exciting planning the new babys room isn't it? We will be using our study as well which we only just redecorated a month ago!:haha: I have my poor hubby driven mad, I cant wait to start planning and would love a new pram (I am a bit obsessed with prams) was in the mamas and papas store today having a nosy. Have a silver cross 3d ystem which we got for our son, but wont go in a buggy now he wants to walk everywhere, so I will need something I can push with one hand. any suggestions anyone? xClick to expand...

Thanks hun, I am feeling better now. :)

No need to worry, every pregnancy is different, especially if you are having a different gender this time. I have a funny feeling I am having another girl.

Oh it is, I love decorating! and you get to decorate it all over again. lol :haha:

I would love a new pram too but, have a feeling that hubby won't let me. 
Are the Silver Cross too heavy then? I like those.

What about a bugaboo, they look quite lightweight.

I think I might get a baby carrier for the first couple of months so Eloise can still go in the buggy.


----------



## mummy<3lewis

naomicourt said:


> mummy<3lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys! I hope everyone has had a lovely Saturday so far. :happydance:
> 
> I felt very sick this morning but, instead of being sick it came out the other end (TMI)!! I had this with my daughter too, which I am actually quite thankful for as I hate being sick.
> 
> I have started clearing out the study today to make room for baby, maybe a little premature but, I am just so excited and like to get things organised early. :)
> 
> I can't believe I will be five weeks pregnant tomorrow! It seems to be going quickly already. The heart will start beating by then and apparently the baby it is the size of an orange pip! :thumbup:
> 
> Oh poor you Naomi, hope your feeling a bit better this evening. :flower: I havent had any sickness yet, which is making me worry a bit! I was so ill from early on last time, its strange I havent had any real symptoms so far apart from being constantly hungry and tiredness. Its so exciting planning the new babys room isn't it? We will be using our study as well which we only just redecorated a month ago!:haha: I have my poor hubby driven mad, I cant wait to start planning and would love a new pram (I am a bit obsessed with prams) was in the mamas and papas store today having a nosy. Have a silver cross 3d ystem which we got for our son, but wont go in a buggy now he wants to walk everywhere, so I will need something I can push with one hand. any suggestions anyone? xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun, I am feeling better now. :)
> 
> No need to worry, every pregnancy is different, especially if you are having a different gender this time. I have a funny feeling I am having another girl.
> 
> Oh it is, I love decorating! and you get to decorate it all over again. lol :haha:
> 
> I would love a new pram too but, have a feeling that hubby won't let me.
> Are the Silver Cross too heavy then? I like those.
> 
> What about a bugaboo, they look quite lightweight.
> 
> I think I might get a baby carrier for the first couple of months so Eloise can still go in the buggy.Click to expand...

Funny, my hubby thinks I am having a girl this time while I am convinced its another boy! Sometimes I think because I have had one boy, my body can only have boys! weird I know!:wacko:

Thi silver cross is quite heavy and I have had to remove the parcel shelf from my car ( I drive a corsa) to get it in the boot. plus with Lewis always wanting to walk now i need to either hold his hand or get a buggy board, so I would like something a bit lighter and with a single handlebar rather that the two handles that the silvercross has :winkwink: hopefully that will convince hubby! x


----------



## ButtonJessie

naomicourt said:


> Hi guys! I hope everyone has had a lovely Saturday so far. :happydance:
> 
> I felt very sick this morning but, instead of being sick it came out the other end (TMI)!! I had this with my daughter too, which I am actually quite thankful for as I hate being sick.
> 
> I have started clearing out the study today to make room for baby, maybe a little premature but, I am just so excited and like to get things organised early. :)
> 
> I can't believe I will be five weeks pregnant tomorrow! It seems to be going quickly already. The heart will start beating by then and apparently the baby it is the size of an orange pip! :thumbup:

You know what, come to think of it, I would MUCH rather it came out of that end too! I hate being sick too.

I am looking forward to next Wednesday when I'll be 5 weeks too. I have the 'What to Expect When You're Expecting" app on my iPod Touch and it tells me that by next weds my peanut will be the size of "an orange seed" too! How quickly it has gone from microscopic, to poppy seed, to apple seed, to orange seed! The words "clearly visable to the naked eye" really excited me, haha!! xxx


----------



## ButtonJessie

mummy<3lewis said:


> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy<3lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys! I hope everyone has had a lovely Saturday so far. :happydance:
> 
> I felt very sick this morning but, instead of being sick it came out the other end (TMI)!! I had this with my daughter too, which I am actually quite thankful for as I hate being sick.
> 
> I have started clearing out the study today to make room for baby, maybe a little premature but, I am just so excited and like to get things organised early. :)
> 
> I can't believe I will be five weeks pregnant tomorrow! It seems to be going quickly already. The heart will start beating by then and apparently the baby it is the size of an orange pip! :thumbup:
> 
> Oh poor you Naomi, hope your feeling a bit better this evening. :flower: I havent had any sickness yet, which is making me worry a bit! I was so ill from early on last time, its strange I havent had any real symptoms so far apart from being constantly hungry and tiredness. Its so exciting planning the new babys room isn't it? We will be using our study as well which we only just redecorated a month ago!:haha: I have my poor hubby driven mad, I cant wait to start planning and would love a new pram (I am a bit obsessed with prams) was in the mamas and papas store today having a nosy. Have a silver cross 3d ystem which we got for our son, but wont go in a buggy now he wants to walk everywhere, so I will need something I can push with one hand. any suggestions anyone? xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun, I am feeling better now. :)
> 
> No need to worry, every pregnancy is different, especially if you are having a different gender this time. I have a funny feeling I am having another girl.
> 
> Oh it is, I love decorating! and you get to decorate it all over again. lol :haha:
> 
> I would love a new pram too but, have a feeling that hubby won't let me.
> Are the Silver Cross too heavy then? I like those.
> 
> What about a bugaboo, they look quite lightweight.
> 
> I think I might get a baby carrier for the first couple of months so Eloise can still go in the buggy.Click to expand...
> 
> Funny, my hubby thinks I am having a girl this time while I am convinced its another boy! Sometimes I think because I have had one boy, my body can only have boys! weird I know!:wacko:
> 
> Thi silver cross is quite heavy and I have had to remove the parcel shelf from my car ( I drive a corsa) to get it in the boot. plus with Lewis always wanting to walk now i need to either hold his hand or get a buggy board, so I would like something a bit lighter and with a single handlebar rather that the two handles that the silvercross has :winkwink: hopefully that will convince hubby! xClick to expand...

The baby I nanny for has an iCandy Cherry, and it is very light, and is easy to do one handed. It is super expensive though, not sure whether you could budget for it. I certainly couldn't, but it is my dream buggy!!


----------



## Baronessgogo

I have to admit that is a pretty one


----------



## 2016

Welcome and congrats to the new bfps! :wave:

After a very bad night on friday waking up at 1am with MS...I had a really long deep sleep last night and a lay in. Am still exhausted though! :rofl:

How are all you girls today?


----------



## justthestart

I'm feeling pretty good today! No hugely notable symptoms, slightly tender boobies and slight back ache but nothing too bad! Have gone off my food a little, not sure why cause don't feel particuarly sick but just have gone off all food!


----------



## ama

:happydance:congrats all the new BFP! ...glad to see my two bump buddies are doing well too :hugs: ,now im in 5th week its amazing,very exciting,i took a preg test last night,just because i get such a kick out of seeing two lines show up :blush:again line was darker than the control line,one of my friends mentioned maybe twins :haha: find out my blood results tuesday so hopefully all goes well there ! still really same symptoms as at 4 weeks,tired sore bbs and eating a lot,and very gassy..as in hiccuping and burping a lot just out the blue (tmi) but this is a new symptom to me as never had it with my first pregnancy. hope everyone is enjoying there weekend :flower:


----------



## mummy<3lewis

ama said:


> :happydance:congrats all the new BFP! ...glad to see my two bump buddies are doing well too :hugs: ,now im in 5th week its amazing,very exciting,i took a preg test last night,just because i get such a kick out of seeing two lines show up :blush:again line was darker than the control line,one of my friends mentioned maybe twins :haha: find out my blood results tuesday so hopefully all goes well there ! still really same symptoms as at 4 weeks,tired sore bbs and eating a lot,and very gassy..as in hiccuping and burping a lot just out the blue (tmi) but this is a new symptom to me as never had it with my first pregnancy. hope everyone is enjoying there weekend :flower:

Thats great hun, glad you are well x :happydance:


----------



## 2016

ama....I think from 5w1d you are in your 6th week! Doesn't that sound even better? Not sure though maybe the other girls know better because it always confuses me :shrug:


----------



## amym

Morning fellow mummies to be!

Felling ok this morning, only symptoms are constant watering in my mouth, today and yesterday, and most unusually, have completely gone off chocolate! DH bought a box for us to share in celebration of BFP, as I can't drink - I had one and didn't want any more!!

Sooooooooooo surprised but quite pleased...can only be good for baby!

Off to find myself a baby growth ticker - loving all of yours!


----------



## Baronessgogo

amym said:


> Morning fellow mummies to be!
> 
> Felling ok this morning, only symptoms are constant watering in my mouth, today and yesterday, and most unusually, have completely gone off chocolate! DH bought a box for us to share in celebration of BFP, as I can't drink - I had one and didn't want any more!!
> 
> Sooooooooooo surprised but quite pleased...can only be good for baby!
> 
> Off to find myself a baby growth ticker - loving all of yours!

im exactly the same, it justs tastes funny, seems to be a common thing, and can be good in my case


----------



## WanaBaba

Hi everyone. I wish i could go off chocolate haha i love it too much!
Although can't really eat anything at the minute as got a really sore mouth :( I woke up yesterday morning with an ulcur sort of thing (on the top of my mouth under my front teeth its sort of swollen) and i woke up this morning and it's doubled in size!! So hurts to eat or drink :(

Apart from that im feeling good today as its a week since i got my bfp!! And i done another test today (got loads of ICs to use up) and the test line was darker than the control line woohoo :happydance: xx


----------



## Jibber Jabber

Morning girls! Hope you are ok!

Just wanted to introduce myself and say hi! I recognise some of your names from TTC, 

I haven't really got any symptoms except for twinges in my abdomen and lower back, boobs are a little tender too!

I'm Emily, 29 and got my BFP last Thursday 30th April, this is our first bub and we have been married for two years in Oct. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ama

2016 said:


> ama....I think from 5w1d you are in your 6th week! Doesn't that sound even better? Not sure though maybe the other girls know better because it always confuses me :shrug:

it does sound better!:haha: i went from my LMP and this is what the ticker gave me,it is easy to get confussed with these things tho :hugs:


----------



## sar35

i dont think my ticker is right! i went by lmp but my ov date was later so i think im less that i think, will hopefully find out on wed


----------



## usmcwife88

Hey im new to the group this is my 4th pregnancy the last 3 ended in miscarriage.I am due January 6th.


----------



## sar35

usmcwife88 said:


> Hey im new to the group this is my 4th pregnancy the last 3 ended in miscarriage.I am due January 6th.

sorry for your losses, congrats on your pg, H+H 9mths xx


----------



## naomicourt

Congrats to the new BFP! and welcome. :hugs:

Well, I now wake up in the morning feeling just as exhausted as I did going to bed! lol :coffee:

I am starting to go off tea. I usually love tea soooo much, even though I only drink decaff anyway, I am struggling to drink it. :dohh:

Hubby, baby girl and I are off on holiday tomorrow! I can't wait. It will be our first holiday as a family, and am hoping we will have a nice relaxing time.

So if there are any new BFP's I will add you on the front page once I am back. :thumbup:


----------



## sar35

naomicourt said:


> Congrats to the new BFP! and welcome. :hugs:
> 
> Well, I now wake up in the morning feeling just as exhausted as I did going to bed! lol :coffee:
> 
> I am starting to go off tea. I usually love tea soooo much, even though I only drink decaff anyway, I am struggling to drink it. :dohh:
> 
> Hubby, baby girl and I are off on holiday tomorrow! I can't wait. It will be our first holiday as a family, and am hoping we will have a nice relaxing time.
> 
> So if there are any new BFP's I will add you on the front page once I am back. :thumbup:

have a lovely holiday, take it easy x


----------



## justthestart

Have a great holiday naomi court x


----------



## hodbert

Hey ladies and hi to all new BFP's!

I had a scary night last night, hubby and I did the 'naughty' although all external as I won't let him have full sex. Went to loo before bed and there was brown blood in my underwear. I'm pretty sure it was becuase of our activities even though we never had full sex but it freaked me out. Got our scan on Tues so hoping and praying everythings ok. Apart from that am absoutely knackered, which is why I've been so quiet on here recently :haha:

Anyway have a good hol to naomi and hope everyone's well :hugs:


----------



## ButtonJessie

Can I just steal the Jan Jellybeans banner? xxx


----------



## 2016

ButtonJessie said:


> Can I just steal the Jan Jellybeans banner? xxx

Here are the banners you can choose from if you like them:

*Just copy and paste the code below the banner into your siggy...*

https://i.imgur.com/70uND.gif

PHP:

[URL=https://www.mybannermaker.com][IMG]https://i.imgur.com/70uND.gif[/IMG][/URL]


_If you are short on space..._
https://i.imgur.com/zSCaH.gif

PHP:

[URL=https://www.mybannermaker.com][IMG]https://i.imgur.com/zSCaH.gif[/IMG][/URL]


_Fancy a different shape?_
https://i.imgur.com/ibZzJ.gif

PHP:

[URL=https://www.mybannermaker.com][IMG]https://i.imgur.com/ibZzJ.gif[/IMG][/URL]



https://i.imgur.com/hmEeQ.gif

PHP:

[URL=https://www.mybannermaker.com][IMG]https://i.imgur.com/hmEeQ.gif[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## ButtonJessie

Wicked, thanks 2016! xxx


----------



## Maybenextimex

Can I join too? Got my bfp last week, but af was only due on Friday, so I've been too nervous to join!

Still feeling quite crampy, but atleast past af
date. Due date (fx'd) 5th Jan!
Therefore deffo a January jelly bean!

:dust:


----------



## fawkesymomma

Congratulations to all the new BFPs!!! I'm doing ok, lucky so far with no MS or food aversions. Getting some cravings, but I'll take those any time over being sick! My boobs however are killing me! They hurt every time I move, wasn't quite expecting that.

I do have a question though. I see a lot of people posting about the digital HPTs with a number range. What does this mean? Is it better to do a digital test than just a regular one? I've done two clear blue easy tests, both positive, my appointment for my blood levels is tomorrow, should I do a digital?


----------



## ButtonJessie

fawkesymomma said:


> Congratulations to all the new BFPs!!! I'm doing ok, lucky so far with no MS or food aversions. Getting some cravings, but I'll take those any time over being sick! My boobs however are killing me! They hurt every time I move, wasn't quite expecting that.
> 
> I do have a question though. I see a lot of people posting about the digital HPTs with a number range. What does this mean? Is it better to do a digital test than just a regular one? I've done two clear blue easy tests, both positive, my appointment for my blood levels is tomorrow, should I do a digital?

If you have your blood tests tomorrow I wouldn't worry about doing a CB digi. I couldnt get an appointment until May 10th so I did a Clear Blue digital (conception indicator) - they are slightly less sensitive than the line variety, but they are very reassuring they tell you "Pregnant" and then from your hormone level how many weeks since conception "1-2" "2-3" "3+". People like to do them to make completely sure that t heir hormone level is encreasing, which it's unlikely to do if you're having a chemical pregnancy for example. Watching the number go up is just very reassuring i guess :D If you're having your bloods drawn tomorrow though, I wouldn't bother. 
xxx


----------



## ButtonJessie

Maybenextimex said:


> Can I join too? Got my bfp last week, but af was only due on Friday, so I've been too nervous to join!
> 
> Still feeling quite crampy, but atleast past af
> date. Due date (fx'd) 5th Jan!
> Therefore deffo a January jelly bean!
> 
> :dust:

Yay!! We're (hopefully) due on the same day :happydance::hugs:


----------



## MimiUK

knock knock please can i come in, dd 05/01/11

hi lades xx


----------



## ButtonJessie

MimiUK said:


> knock knock please can i come in, dd 05/01/11
> 
> hi lades xx

Oooh we have the same DD too :D :happydance:


----------



## Maybenextimex

Lots of us due on 5/1 - fantastic!! 

:dust:


----------



## okciv

Please add me due 5th Jan aswell (there seems to be a lot of us!!)
2nd baby - there will be 4 years 7 months between my kids.
Pregnancy wasn't planned so I'm a big bit in shock right now!!


----------



## MissAma

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. 

I had a lovely time since getting the 3+ and have been chilled and calm about being pregnant except today after some -mild- housework and a whole lot of emotional stress I had a nap and woke up with cramps that are worse than before. I guess they are like painful AF cramps (nowhere specific, more like a knife through my lower abdomen and ho-ha), anywhere from 4 to 10 in a few minutes and then they vanish, stabbing sensation, quick, I don't usually have much of any before AF so it's difficult to compare. I'm pretty calm but afraid too.... what are the odds this is a miscarriage if I am not bleeding? They say cramping is fine and normal if it's mild but that's a relative term, it feels rather extreme to me but to others with bad PMS this would be a walk in the park.... Funny thing is till today whenever I felt the cramps -been having them since transfer but far milder- I was reassured Little Human Being is still around and now they scare me.

So I guess I'm looking for reassurance that it's likely ok which no one can really give, eh? My second test of Beta is tomorrow but I won't know anything till Wednesday. Just hope they go away.


----------



## Maybenextimex

As long as you're not bleeding, I'd say it sounds like your ligaments are stretching. I had sharp pains in my first pregnancy and it was fine!!

:dust:


----------



## 2016

MissAma...I have had nasty cramps too. They range from nasty stabbing in the middle and my who haa, period-type pains, dull aches, cramps on one side only and sometimes nothing at all. Got woken up at 1am the other night they were so bad and thought it was all over. :nope:
So all I can say is it must be normal, or if it's not you me and most other girls on here are in the same boat :rofl: which leads me to believe it must be fine.
You have a tiny person burrowing into your very delicate areas -bigger and deeper every second so it's gonna hurt!
The odds of you mc are getting slimmer and slimmer every day! And the odds of you having a mmc are about as small as getting killed by a wayward champagne cork!

Lastly, my BF in real life had proper severe cramps for the first 8 weeks or so. After a previous loss at 6 weeks this scared the crap out of her! She would tell me every day how afraid she was something was wrong. One day the cramps stopped and, oddly enough, that freaked her even more! :dohh:
She will be 27 weeks next week.
:hugs:


----------



## okciv

Maybenextimex said:


> As long as you're not bleeding, I'd say it sounds like your ligaments are stretching. I had sharp pains in my first pregnancy and it was fine!!

Me to - it turned out I had a harmless cyst that was causing me pain - it was picked up in my emergency scan as I has sharp pains in the first few weeks.

However if you are worried get medical advice, even if it's just for reasurance :flower:


----------



## hodbert

I've been havg cramps for about 3 weeks now ranging from quite mild to sometimes very intense, so I wouldn't worry too much, but if you are concerned speak to your doc.

Worst thing for me at moment is my BB's and my lower back, to the point that I'm not sleeping right. Have just invested in a sports bra to keep BB's held together :rofl: hopefully tonight will be a pain-less night!


----------



## gcgal10

Hi everyone - can I join too?

I got my :bfp: on 30 April and should be due 9th January! 

It'll be great having other people to chat to who are going through the same things, especially at the early stages before friends and families know.


----------



## justthestart

Congrats to all new bfp's and yep girls I am getting cramps too ranging in intensity!


----------



## Baronessgogo

Im not getting cramps :(


----------



## WanaBaba

Baronessgogo said:


> Im not getting cramps :(

I dont think everyone gets them hun so dont worry :hugs:


----------



## xLuciax

1sty so happy to recognise names on this thread from ttc forums yay and 2ndly hello girls!! Got my light bfp on frer yesterday 10dpo just peed on another which line started to come up but just put it by the bed to lopk at when OH isnt in the room he will moan at me for not waiting till Friday to pee on the last frer test i have lool i love this thread ñame! I was a december dreamer for few days in april but resulted in a chemical so I'm a bit causious now don't think I'll be able to settle till I've missed my period I have to wait till Friday for that aahh!!


----------



## xLuciax

Also can u put me down for being due 13th January I'm gonna go with that date till it's said otherwise


----------



## myk's mummy

Glad to hear some of you are also experiencing some mild cramping- I've had backache and frontache on and off for the last couple of days. I got a little worried yesterday but it seems to have gone now (???)

Only other things to report are fatigue (which sucks because I work full-time), nausea, sore/hot nipples, and did I say fatigue?!

Waiting until next week to have my scan and find out when bub is due exactly :baby:

I'm still a little surprised at how early I'm experiencing symptoms with this pregnancy! With my daughter I didn't notice anything different until I was 6 weeks along- this time I started with watering mouth, nausea, cramping and sore nipples at 9dpo which is the reason why I tested that day.

What dpo did you get your :bfp: ? Is it a bit odd to get one at 9dpo?


----------



## ama

congrats :happydance: i got my bfp at 9DPO and i think a few other ladies here did also xx


----------



## Maybenextimex

10 dpo - but I haven't got many symptoms, just some mild cramping. 

Then again, I'm in no rush for the nausea to kick in!

:dust:


----------



## myk's mummy

Holy moley! It's amazing how early hpt's can pick up HCG these days! I freaked out a bit and thought maybe I ovulated earlier than I had first thought, but I am nearly 100% sure I ov'd on 10 April.

Can't wait for my scan so I can find out my official DD and get my ticker- feeling a bit ripped off at the moment!


----------



## Maybenextimex

I just guessed mine based on 40 weeks from first day of last period. That's also how the midwife calculates, unless they change it at the scan. 

Not very accurate - but it's something! :wacko: 

:dust:


----------



## ama

i went by my LMP also,ill see if im right at dating scan in a week n a half:p


----------



## flossie1983

Hello ladies :)

Congratulations to everyone in the thread, fingers and toes crossed for happy healthy pregnancies all round:happydance:

This is my first pregnancy, I'm due around January 9th and I'm sooooo excited. Found out on Saturday so this is a really long bank holiday weekend waiting to get in to the doctor's to get everything confirmed!


----------



## justthestart

Congrats flossie x


----------



## justthestart

Just got my 3+ on a digi which I know doesn't really mean anything but at least I got one. Will be 5 weeks tomorrow! :)


----------



## xLuciax

Hey AMA ur frer lines are good and strong what day past ov did u do that test? I did another frer this morning line isn't as strong as yesterdays but then again I did pee loads at about 11 o'clock last night then test at 6am this morning held my pee in all day when I got yesterday evenings bfp


----------



## xLuciax

justthestart said:


> Just got my 3+ on a digi which I know doesn't really mean anything but at least I got one. Will be 5 weeks tomorrow! :)

Yay! I'm gonna do my first digi test once af definatly doesn't show I had a chemical last month so I'm still pretty worried at moment


----------



## xLuciax

I'm getting little cramps but nothing exciting im so gassy too ha d to keep going to the toilet so I don't do it infront of OH lol!


----------



## Expat

Hi girls :flower:

Can I join?? I'm supposed to be due on the 3rd January (to be confirmed at first scan in 2 weeks!) :happydance:

Can't wait to get to know you all!! 

:cloud9:


----------



## CaptainMummy

Hi Ladies, I got my BFP this weekend and according to the websites, my baby should be due January 11th.

SOOO excited!!


----------



## amym

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Hi Ladies, I got my BFP this weekend and according to the websites, my baby should be due January 11th.
> 
> SOOO excited!!

oooooh! me too! hurrah!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## ama

:happydance:congratulations to everyone for there :bfp:


----------



## xLuciax

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Hi Ladies, I got my BFP this weekend and according to the websites, my baby should be due January 11th.
> 
> SOOO excited!!

Yay!! I'm due 2 days after u according to websites too woo lol


----------



## JenJen79

Hi all
I'd like to join you all even though it looks like I am due on December 28th (or possibly 30th depending on which online tool I use!). Lots of your symptoms sound very similar to mine - sore breasts, very tired and some cramping pains in the stomach. 
First baby for me and very excited but a little nervous too! My midwife booking in appointment is on the 28th May and I can't wait to find out more!
Hope all continues to go well for you all :hugs:


----------



## justthestart

Congrats to all the new bfp's looking forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## 2016

Congrats and welcome to all the new girls :flower:

Can't believe how many Jellybeans there are already!!! Maybe we shoudl all cramp ourselves in a jar and someone can guess how many of us there are for a prize :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







jellyjar.JPG
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## sar35

its lovely to see so many new bfps congrats x


----------



## lovealittle1

Can I please join?

I got my :bfp: this morning at 13dpo. EDD is Jan.10 2011 :happydance:


----------



## Maffie

Hi all I haven't a clue what DPO I am not something i've ever followed, had a surprise :bfp: and i'm guessing by dates i'm due 5th Jan. I have a 6 month old so wow yeah big changes ahead :hi:


----------



## 2016

I am loving all the 10/01/10 and 01/01/10 babies. I love a bit of binary....NERD ALERT! :blush:


----------



## nightlyflower

Somehow pregnant despite the odds. Not only was I on BC and my DH sitting in the hot tub 3 days a week, but last month I was told I had PCOS. I took out my NuvaRing and kept waiting for my period and nothing happened. Took one pregnancy test and it was negative, waited three days and got a faint positive, and have been taking a pregnancy test almost everyday since because I don't believe it. Still haven't told a soul because it feels like I'm dreaming and if I tell anyone I will wake up. Been wanting a kid for a while, but DH hasn't been ready. Guess he'll have to get ready.

My due date is January 2, 2011.

Symptoms so far - just some cramping on and off and discharge. Worried because I keep feeling like there should be more symptoms. We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Maffie

nightlyflower said:


> Somehow pregnant despite the odds. Not only was I on BC and my DH sitting in the hot tub 3 days a week, but last month I was told I had PCOS. I took out my NuvaRing and kept waiting for my period and nothing happened. Took one pregnancy test and it was negative, waited three days and got a faint positive, and have been taking a pregnancy test almost everyday since because I don't believe it. Still haven't told a soul because it feels like I'm dreaming and if I tell anyone I will wake up. Been wanting a kid for a while, but DH hasn't been ready. Guess he'll have to get ready.
> 
> My due date is January 2, 2011.
> 
> Symptoms so far - just some cramping on and off and discharge. Worried because I keep feeling like there should be more symptoms. We'll just have to wait and see.


With my first one I didnt have many symptoms at first at 6 weeks I was tired but boy I noticed when all the sickness kicked in for the following 20 weeks. lol


----------



## ButtonJessie

2016 said:


> I am loving all the 10/01/10 and 01/01/10 babies. I love a bit of binary....NERD ALERT! :blush:


Me too! I'm due on the fifth, but as most first pregnancies go over term I'm hoping for 1/1/11! Binary-wise 01.01.11 :D


----------



## Jenn1983

justthestart said:


> Congrats to all new bfp's and yep girls I am getting cramps too ranging in intensity!

Me too! Some feel like the cramps you get right before AF arrives.. which my AF due date is May 5th..so that would make sense. And other times I have had a little sharper cramps. Trying to not worry..lol


----------



## 2016

ButtonJessie said:


> 2016 said:
> 
> 
> I am loving all the 10/01/10 and 01/01/10 babies. I love a bit of binary....NERD ALERT! :blush:
> 
> 
> Me too! I'm due on the fifth, but as most first pregnancies go over term I'm hoping for 1/1/11! Binary-wise 01.01.11 :DClick to expand...

I mean't 1/1/11 and 11/1/11 :dohh: preggo brain!


----------



## Jenn1983

lovealittle1 said:


> Can I please join?
> 
> I got my :bfp: this morning at 13dpo. EDD is Jan.10 2011 :happydance:

LOVE!! Its great to see you here!! Our thread over in TTC was INCREDIBLY lucky!!!! :hugs: AND our due date is the same!!!


----------



## nightlyflower

Really wish my gyno would answer her phone though. One hour lunch break! Bah! More like two hours. Haven't scheduled an appointment yet and really should.


----------



## mummy<3lewis

wow so many new BFP'S! congrats ladies! woot woot! :happydance:


----------



## lovealittle1

Jenn &#8211; :happydance: that is great we have the same edd!!


----------



## Jenn1983

lovealittle1 said:


> Jenn  :happydance: that is great we have the same edd!!

Love - I am so happy for you! :D This is going to be a great nine months!:hugs::cloud9:


----------



## Angelblue

OH MY GOD - I've done 2 tests today - just Tesco ones and they are both :bfp:!!!

We are in shock and I just can't believe it - is this real??? I feel like I can't believe it until I go to the docs but they quite often dont bother doing another test anyway dont they?

:happydance: AAAHHHHHHHH :happydance:


----------



## Baronessgogo

congrats angelblue!


----------



## ButtonJessie

2016 said:


> ButtonJessie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2016 said:
> 
> 
> I am loving all the 10/01/10 and 01/01/10 babies. I love a bit of binary....NERD ALERT! :blush:
> 
> 
> Me too! I'm due on the fifth, but as most first pregnancies go over term I'm hoping for 1/1/11! Binary-wise 01.01.11 :DClick to expand...
> 
> I mean't 1/1/11 and 11/1/11 :dohh: preggo brain!Click to expand...

Oh wait, I've done EXACTLY the same thing!! I meant to say if I go overdue I'm hoping for 11.01.11. Doh!! Haha, our brains are clearly scrambled!:wacko:

xxx


----------



## fawkesymomma

ButtonJessie said:


> fawkesymomma said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations to all the new BFPs!!! I'm doing ok, lucky so far with no MS or food aversions. Getting some cravings, but I'll take those any time over being sick! My boobs however are killing me! They hurt every time I move, wasn't quite expecting that.
> 
> I do have a question though. I see a lot of people posting about the digital HPTs with a number range. What does this mean? Is it better to do a digital test than just a regular one? I've done two clear blue easy tests, both positive, my appointment for my blood levels is tomorrow, should I do a digital?
> 
> If you have your blood tests tomorrow I wouldn't worry about doing a CB digi. I couldnt get an appointment until May 10th so I did a Clear Blue digital (conception indicator) - they are slightly less sensitive than the line variety, but they are very reassuring they tell you "Pregnant" and then from your hormone level how many weeks since conception "1-2" "2-3" "3+". People like to do them to make completely sure that t heir hormone level is encreasing, which it's unlikely to do if you're having a chemical pregnancy for example. Watching the number go up is just very reassuring i guess :D If you're having your bloods drawn tomorrow though, I wouldn't bother.
> xxxClick to expand...

Had my blood test done at the dr's today...811! Is this high? She kind of made it sound that way, but who knows. Go back Wednesday and Friday for testing, then hopefully Monday will be our first u/s!


----------



## 2016

Today will be the 8th time I have had an ultrasound for pregnancy. All the others have been very unhappy events. I hope and pray this time it's my turn to look at the screen and cry tears of joy. Wish me luck girls!

And best of luck to hodbert and ablacketer also having scans today :friends:


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Hi after my scan today my date is Dec 25th not Jan 1st :( Sorry for the confusion :hugs:


----------



## waitingon#4

WOW!! CONGRATS everyone!!! I got my BFP on 4/26 and am due 1/1/11!! So awesome!! Had a MC 1/1/10 so I'm a little nervous but never the less plan to enjoy this without fears =)


----------



## MissAma

Good luck for today's scans!

Look what I found us girls!

https://www.gizmag.com/general-electric-vscan-handheld-ultrasound-scanner/13180/

Except I can't find it being sold, but the Siemens equivalent the Acuson P10 is sold and it's only 9000 USD!!! :)

Now it may be a tad steep but how many of us in this thread? We can all contribute like 100 bucks and then make it do the rounds by mail, then we can obsess like mad and save money! :rofl:


----------



## myk's mummy

Geez... I'm struggling at work today :sad2:

Really looking forward to my week off!


----------



## justthestart

How did your scan go 2016? X x


----------



## LuckyStarr

Hi Ladies,

I am due on the 31.12.2010, please can i come and join all of you as well!

x x x


----------



## 2016

justthestart said:


> How did your scan go 2016? X x

Just in the waiting room now...bursting for a pee! :wacko:


----------



## ButtonJessie

2016 said:


> justthestart said:
> 
> 
> How did your scan go 2016? X x
> 
> Just in the waiting room now...bursting for a pee! :wacko:Click to expand...

is it a private scan 2016? I'd love to have an early scan but I'm not sure how much they cost etc etc...hope you get to see your baba's HB nice and strong!! X


----------



## MissAma

ButtonJessie said:


> 2016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justthestart said:
> 
> 
> How did your scan go 2016? X x
> 
> Just in the waiting room now...bursting for a pee! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> is it a private scan 2016? I'd love to have an early scan but I'm not sure how much they cost etc etc...hope you get to see your baba's HB nice and strong!! XClick to expand...

I'll answer for my bumb buddy since her lady garden is likely being prodded by the dildo cam right about now. It's an NHS scan, 2016 has has a bumpy road so they are keeping an eye on her, only this time it will be perfect!:happydance:


----------



## 2016

All is well. *Measuring perfect for dates. *Little flicker heartbeat. *I am in love. :cloud9:

They wouldn't let me have a pic but I don't care - I will never forget that awesome sight! :happydance:


----------



## MissAma

I take it that it's a 3GS since you have C&P :haha:

Congrats again lovely!


----------



## 2016

Hehe...no just 3G. :shrug:


----------



## MissAma

Did you check out my portable sonograph?

Okay here's a question ladies: when does the "Awww it's pregnancy" beauty start? My face is covered with spots and pimples, my hair is thin and greasy on my head and excessive anywhere else and I am huge and bloated in a fat flabby manner not a prego manner. What gives?!? :)


----------



## Expat

Oh I am so happy for you!!! Have been refreshing page waiting for an update. 

YAY!!!!! (Happy dance)


----------



## 2016

MissAma said:


> Did you check out my portable sonograph?
> 
> Okay here's a question ladies: when does the "Awww it's pregnancy" beauty start? My face is covered with spots and pimples, my hair is thin and greasy on my head and excessive anywhere else and I am huge and bloated in a fat flabby manner not a prego manner. What gives?!? :)

Yeah I love it! I'll go halves! :winkwink: People might stare as I walk around using it constantly though!
I am not looking particularly preggo beautiful either -have to wait until 2nd tri I think!


----------



## MissAma

Hmmm 4000 bucks is not that bad... we can then sell it used and get 7000 back! I'm sure the mister would understand if I explain properly that this is an investment that will ensure my cortizone levels stay low and my uterus will thusly not contract till December! One week here and one week there. That works! :)


----------



## ButtonJessie

2016 said:


> All is well. *Measuring perfect for dates. *Little flicker heartbeat. *I am in love. :cloud9:
> 
> They wouldn't let me have a pic but I don't care - I will never forget that awesome sight! :happydance:

So happy for you 2016!! Yaaaay :happydance: xxx


----------



## Baronessgogo

Aww congratulations 2016 thats wonderful news :)


----------



## justthestart

2016 said:


> All is well. *Measuring perfect for dates. *Little flicker heartbeat. *I am in love. :cloud9:
> 
> They wouldn't let me have a pic but I don't care - I will never forget that awesome sight! :happydance:

Woo hoo x x


----------



## fawkesymomma

2016, that's awesome! So happy your scan went well!


----------



## xLuciax

yay congrats on the scan!! hey girls how you all getting along bought my first digital test today feeling a bit better to see it in words rather than lines now  do you think its still premature to book in with the doctors yet?


----------



## Maybenextimex

I'm seeing gp today and am only 4 wks and 6 days. Thought I might as well get the ball rolling!


----------



## DollyPolly

Hello ladies....

I have just found out today that I am pregnant, I've worked I would be due the 7/1/2011. We have been TTC since January, I should feel really excited but I feel totally scared is there anyone else who feels the same??:shock:


----------



## xLuciax

DollyPolly said:


> Hello ladies....
> 
> I have just found out today that I am pregnant, I've worked I would be due the 7/1/2011. We have been TTC since January, I should feel really excited but I feel totally scared is there anyone else who feels the same??:shock:

congrats hun!! :-D


----------



## ButtonJessie

@DollyPolly actually I think we all feel at least a little like that. For me it varies from day to day. I find that the days I feel physically worse are when I feel mentally better. When I feel fine I start to worry I'm not pregnant anymore, even though the tests say otherwise. I am just trying to stay POSITIVE because the stressing and worrying is the worst thing to do fo baby. I'm eating a healthy diet, taking my vitamins and just trying to be good to myself generally. I think your feeling of worry is Absolutely normal. Just try to allow some of the excitment in, it really helps me.

And here's my positive new for the day: I just got my first 2-3 on CB digital!! :happydance: and yes, I am secretly testing at work  xxx


----------



## Baronessgogo

Maybenextimex said:


> I'm seeing gp today and am only 4 wks and 6 days. Thought I might as well get the ball rolling!

same here, going in half an hour, im really excited :wacko:


----------



## babyplease81

2016 said:


> All is well. *Measuring perfect for dates. *Little flicker heartbeat. *I am in love. :cloud9:
> 
> They wouldn't let me have a pic but I don't care - I will never forget that awesome sight! :happydance:


Thats amazing! Congratulations.. I am so happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## CaptainMummy

I am going in for a booking in appointment tomorrow.. I will only be 4+1.. but the woman I spoke to said it is okay to go.. so it better be! I went and collected a book called "ready steady baby" and you also get a dvd.. got it from the receptionist. I dont know if I will get told its too early when I go in to see the midwife..

I maye just tell her I am 7 weeks.. haha


----------



## emdeb

Hi, can you add me in. I got by :bfp: on 10 DPO and due on 12th Jan. Fx'ed it will be 3rd time lucky and bubs will stick :)


----------



## MissAma

Congrats to the new BFPs.

2016 - are you the first January Jellybean with a confirmed HB? 

May we all get them!


----------



## justthestart

ButtonJessie said:


> @DollyPolly actually I think we all feel at least a little like that. For me it varies from day to day. I find that the days I feel physically worse are when I feel mentally better. When I feel fine I start to worry I'm not pregnant anymore, even though the tests say otherwise. I am just trying to stay POSITIVE because the stressing and worrying is the worst thing to do fo baby. I'm eating a healthy diet, taking my vitamins and just trying to be good to myself generally. I think your feeling of worry is Absolutely normal. Just try to allow some of the excitment in, it really helps me.
> 
> And here's my positive new for the day: I just got my first 2-3 on CB digital!! :happydance: and yes, I am secretly testing at work  xxx

Good news on your digi Hun x


----------



## hodbert

2016 said:


> All is well. *Measuring perfect for dates. *Little flicker heartbeat. *I am in love. :cloud9:
> 
> They wouldn't let me have a pic but I don't care - I will never forget that awesome sight! :happydance:

Hey 2016 Soooooooo pleased for you!!!! :happydance: I've got mine in 4 hours and am very anxious... :wacko: ABlacketer, have you had yours yet? :hugs:


----------



## ButtonJessie

Thanks justthestart! It came up with "pregnant" quite quickly, but it took AN AGE to give me that "2-3"!! Worth the wait though, so reassuring to know there is some progress going on in there! X


----------



## xLuciax

at how many weeks did you girls book doctors appts


----------



## Misstiff&bby1

Hello ladies i will be joining you. I got my bfp 4/25 the day i was suppose to get my af. I go for an ultrasound next friday and i cant wait. I took a pregnancy test and a blood test so everything is legit. My due date is around jan 6 but im not sure until i see my doctor. When is everyone else due? And when did you find out.? Any symptoms yet?


----------



## Baronessgogo

Just got back from docs, they are sending me an appointment for the antenatal clinic at my local hospital in a few weeks, and my blood pressure is normal woohoo lol. She didn't confirm it, said that the 10 pregnancy tets i'e already done were enough :rofl:


----------



## xLuciax

Baronessgogo said:


> Just got back from docs, they are sending me an appointment for the antenatal clinic at my local hospital in a few weeks, and my blood pressure is normal woohoo lol. She didn't confirm it, said that the 10 pregnancy tets i'e already done were enough :rofl:

looool!!


----------



## xLuciax

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> I am going in for a booking in appointment tomorrow.. I will only be 4+1.. but the woman I spoke to said it is okay to go.. so it better be! I went and collected a book called "ready steady baby" and you also get a dvd.. got it from the receptionist. I dont know if I will get told its too early when I go in to see the midwife..
> 
> I maye just tell her I am 7 weeks.. haha

I booked they gave me next wednesday my AF would if i wasnt pregnant be due this friday so I may cancel it and re book for week after next just to be on safe side


----------



## xLuciax

im sooo tempted to buy baby stuff already have any of you bought anything


----------



## Freebird

Can I join in? It seems so surreal, but after taking about 15 pregnancy tests - 3 different brands and types - it is starting to sink in. 

I was really hurting last night, and felt nauseous all night, but I guess that's a good thing? Being pregnant in my 20's was way easier then it is no, in my 30's!


----------



## 2016

xLuciax said:


> im sooo tempted to buy baby stuff already have any of you bought anything

I bought a Doppler yesterday already! It says that it works from 7 weeks but I don't really believe that! Won't stop me playing with it as soon as it arrives though! :rofl:


----------



## sar35

i got this today! It has to be a good sign:happydance:


----------



## firstbabyamy

I also got my BFP on Sunday, April 25!It will be our first baby. It was a big surprise considering it was our first month of trying! We feel so blessed. I thought the two week wait was the hard part, but now I have to wait until May 26 to go to the doctor for the first ultrasound!!:wacko: I will be eight weeks at that point. I just pray everything is going well for all of our little babies! So glad to be a member and have some buddies throughout this exciting process!:happydance:


----------



## sar35

congrats Amy


----------



## firstbabyamy

I also got my BFP on Sunday April, 25! This was our first month trying so we are ecstatic on how easy it was!:happydance: I thought the two week wait was hard, but now I have to wait until May 26 to go for an 8 week ultrasound!:wacko: I just pray everything is going well "in there" for me and the rest of you! I am so excited to have some buddies through this new journey. This will be our first!:baby:


----------



## 2016

Sar35...excellent sign! Woop woop! I know you were concerned with a possible ectopic but I never got a 3+ with either one. Your hcg must be at least 2000 now :thumbup:


----------



## sar35

2016 said:


> Sar35...excellent sign! Woop woop! I know you were concerned with a possible ectopic but I never got a 3+ with either one. Your hcg must be at least 2000 now :thumbup:

i think i panicked with the ectopic thing, just see what tomorrow brings x


----------



## justthestart

Great news about the 3+ Sarah I got mine yesterday too x


----------



## sar35

justthestart said:


> Great news about the 3+ Sarah I got mine yesterday too x

well done x


----------



## MissAma

2016 - Which sort is it that works from 7 weeks? If the bloods are ok tomorrow I gotta order it as it will take much longer to import to Sweden...

Sar35 - great sign babe!

justthestart - you need a ticker, I keep forgetting how far along you are!


----------



## ladyvgw

Hi! I have my own little January Jellybean! Found out on Thursday my first baby is due on 1st January!! I am so excited, I can hardly think of anything else!


----------



## hodbert

So so so so SO mad!!!!! Got to hospital and they'd booked me for wrong day, so my scans not until tomorrow, about an hour before I have to leave for airport to fly to UK!!!!! Couldn't believe it, had been thinking about it all day and am now so angry and so disappointed, plus now worried in case anything is wrong I'll miss my flight tomorrow. :growlmad:


----------



## justthestart

Oh no how frustrating hodbert! Miss AMA definately need to get a ticker just still don't believe it haha!


----------



## ButtonJessie

Oh hodbert, that's SO unfair. How disappointing and frustrating. As if we need anything ELSE making us feel vulnerable right now :growlmad:


----------



## hodbert

Thanks girls, feel a bit calmer now, am in my pj's watching sex and the city eating chips :)

Took it out on poor hubby a bit :blush:


----------



## xLuciax

hodbert said:


> Thanks girls, feel a bit calmer now, am in my pj's watching sex and the city eating chips :)
> 
> Took it out on poor hubby a bit :blush:

Nothing like some good sex and the city =) my fav Girly show


----------



## waitingon#4

Just curious, is anyone else having issues with headaches and having a feeling like you just did a million situps every morning when you awake? Although I've had 3 live births and 3 in heaven (one set of twins) It seems I can't remember every tidbit of info. Thanks everyone =) Hope you all are having a great day!


----------



## xLuciax

2016 said:


> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> im sooo tempted to buy baby stuff already have any of you bought anything
> 
> I bought a Doppler yesterday already! It says that it works from 7 weeks but I don't really believe that! Won't stop me playing with it as soon as it arrives though! :rofl:Click to expand...

. What's one of those? I'm gonna take out few baby books from college library tomorrow start Reading up on fee things anyone else Herr planning on breast feeding?


----------



## xLuciax

waitingon#4 said:


> Just curious, is anyone else having issues with headaches and having a feeling like you just did a million situps every morning when you awake? Although I've had 3 live births and 3 in heaven (one set of twins) It seems I can't remember every tidbit of info. Thanks everyone =) Hope you all are having a great day!

Hey! I had really bad headache for while yesterday but thays it no moré so far x


----------



## rcbrown08

2016 said:


> All is well. *Measuring perfect for dates. *Little flicker heartbeat. *I am in love. :cloud9:
> 
> They wouldn't let me have a pic but I don't care - I will never forget that awesome sight! :happydance:


Congrats 2016. I can't wait to hear my little pebble's heartbeat. I don't have an appointment until the 19th though. :sad1:


----------



## fawkesymomma

Well, it is official!! This is the longest I have been pregnant, and things are still feeling ok. I was so nervous all day, freaking out about each and every ache and pain. Going for second beta test tomorrow, hoping for a scan on Monday.

Welcome to all the new BFP's, congrats!!


----------



## Expat

Welcome to all the new :bfp:s!!! 

After seeing all your clearblue sticks I think I'm going to go and get one at lunch time - still don't feel anything except extreme bloating! 

Have bought new, very interesting book though called "YOU; having a baby" https://www.amazon.com/YOU-Having-Owners-Healthy-Pregnancy/dp/1416572368 - quite expensive but I'm a total worry wart and it explains absolutely everything about pregnancy and the feelings you may have and symptoms and which pills you should take etc etc. Bit hectic reading and scientific at times but I quite like knowing what's going on - definitely recommend it if any of you like reading up on things. 

Have a great day! :flower:


----------



## ButtonJessie

waitingon#4 said:


> Just curious, is anyone else having issues with headaches and having a feeling like you just did a million situps every morning when you awake? Although I've had 3 live births and 3 in heaven (one set of twins) It seems I can't remember every tidbit of info. Thanks everyone =) Hope you all are having a great day!

Hi Waitingon#4, I have had both of those symptoms. I've been putting my headaches down to caffine withdrawal and hormones, and that really achey belly muscles thing has got to be the stretching ligaments i keep reading about. Don't worry too much, all sounds normal to me.

@Hodbert - Surely that's what our OH's are for right now? :winkwink:

@Fawkesymomma - yaaaaaaay!!! What a milestone for you, so glad you made it. Do you feel much better? My own such milestone is 13 weeks so still got a long time to go before I feel secure!


Anyway....Morning Jellybeans! How are we all today? I got to sleep nice and early last night but was awake from 5am-6am AGAIN. Clearly that peanuts favourite time of day! 

I've just posted all my BFP photos (finally) in my preggo journal (link is in my sig) if anyone fancies looking at them. There's quite a few lol :blush:

Oh, and I'm 5 weeks today :D 
xxx


----------



## StrawberryJam

Hi

Can I join this thread? I'm due on 13th Jan!! :cloud9:

Have already completely lost the ability to retain any information, got cramps and a headache. I've never been so happy while feeling so funny!!

xxxx


----------



## pinkneon

Hi. I am due 11th Jan! I have no symptons yet except I have to pee a zillion times a day - though funnily enough not at night :wacko: Oh and never hungry! Bit nervous as this is my first ever pregnancy and I guess I am scared it won't last :cry: Probably being silly though


----------



## sweetie_c

Congrats all new jan mums to be :happydance: wow how time flys so quick, I was a jan 2010 mum to be


----------



## Baronessgogo

Woohoo congrats to all new :bfp:s wonderful news :)


----------



## Lui246

Congratulations to everyone else with there BFPs!! I will be due Jan 6th, i can't believe i feel so tired and worn down already, also peeing non stop!! But still on :cloud9:


----------



## ama

xLuciax said:


> 2016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> im sooo tempted to buy baby stuff already have any of you bought anything
> 
> I bought a Doppler yesterday already! It says that it works from 7 weeks but I don't really believe that! Won't stop me playing with it as soon as it arrives though! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> . What's one of those? I'm gonna take out few baby books from college library tomorrow start Reading up on fee things anyone else Herr planning on breast feeding?Click to expand...


I breastfed my first and will be also breastfeeding my second bubs:flower:


----------



## Central Perk

Yep I'm planning on breastfeeding too. I breastfed my son for a year and would have done for longer but her self weaned.

Arghh I can't wait for my newborn :baby::cloud9:


----------



## ButtonJessie

Yup, I'm planning to BF too. THis is my first baby so hopefully I'll take to it like a duck to water! Here's hoping! :D


----------



## MissAma

Finally had the results to my blood tests -details in my diary- and I am feeling pregnant-er for it :rofl:

Congrats to all the new BFPs!


----------



## CaptainMummy

I also plan on breastfeeding :) Its a lovely way to bond I think, even though Ive never done it before!

Got an appointment with GP on monday who will refer me to antenatal clinic nearer to where I live, so hopefully I will have my appointment before I hit 8 weeks.

Also.. took a sneaky Digi at work and got my first 2-3 :)


----------



## Neko

Got my 2 lines yesterday. I should be due on January 9th. :cloud9:


----------



## chloepants

Got some good news today. 

Unfortunately, the local prenatal clinic here won't see anyone before 12 weeks. They don't care if you've had early m/c's before. They don't seem to care about much. Since moving we don't have a doctor so I called my family doctor (he's over an hour away) and he said he would definitely order a scan at the local hospital at 7-8 weeks. I'm seeing him next Friday.

I'm feeling _so _much more relieved. Big cities are great for all the services they have, but they sure are lacking in the area of personal attention.


----------



## nightlyflower

My first appointment isn't until May 20th. Feel kind of jealous of the people who have already gone in and done blood work and scans. Guess I just have to be patient.

Had a killer headache yesterday. Decided to just sleep it off, so I went to bed early. I am worried that I am not eating enough though. I haven't been sick, but I've been loosing about 1/2 a pound a day. Thought I was eating anough calories, but maybe I'm not. I use to eat around 1200 calories a day and now I'm eating about 1800. What do you guys think? Is that enough?


----------



## Maffie

Think you should be eating whats normal for an adult female so 2000 cals a day. I'm eating more than that at the moment as i'm still breast feeding too.


----------



## xLuciax

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> I also plan on breastfeeding :) Its a lovely way to bond I think, even though Ive never done it before!
> 
> Got an appointment with GP on monday who will refer me to antenatal clinic nearer to where I live, so hopefully I will have my appointment before I hit 8 weeks.
> 
> Also.. took a sneaky Digi at work and got my first 2-3 :)

yay go you! cant wait till my doc appt just wanna get the ball rolling now


----------



## xLuciax

Maffie said:


> Think you should be eating whats normal for an adult female so 2000 cals a day. I'm eating more than that at the moment as i'm still breast feeding too.

I love!! your sons name are you latina by any chance? do you pronounce noah as No-ay I wanted noah for babies name if we had boy but my OH is certain on having the name Jose


----------



## xLuciax

StrawberryJam said:


> Hi
> 
> Can I join this thread? I'm due on 13th Jan!! :cloud9:
> 
> Have already completely lost the ability to retain any information, got cramps and a headache. I've never been so happy while feeling so funny!!
> 
> xxxx

YAY!" thats my due date too


----------



## xLuciax

pinkneon said:


> Hi. I am due 11th Jan! I have no symptons yet except I have to pee a zillion times a day - though funnily enough not at night :wacko: Oh and never hungry! Bit nervous as this is my first ever pregnancy and I guess I am scared it won't last :cry: Probably being silly though

me too hun no symptoms at all except peeing constantly dont be worried think positive! xx


----------



## xLuciax

great to see so many ladies who are gonna breastfeed i will be also =)


----------



## Maybenextimex

Yup definitely breastfeeding if I can. I did with my son, so fingers crossed will be able to with this one!

:dust:


----------



## BabyO

I just can't believe it....AF not due until May 9th...but yesterday I was getting antsy so I took a test, saw a faint line but didn't believe it. So I took a few more...all the same result. Then today I decided to bite the bullet and take a digital (even though according to the box I could not test until tomorrow).....Much to my surprise a few minutes later, there it was, "PREGNANT." I am still in shock and still keep thinking I'm the 1% that gets a false positive with the digital (and apparently the other 4 brands I used). Told my hubby and I think he is in shock also. So the baby should be due January 14th!!! Aaaahhhh! After 7 months of trying it's finally happening....I couldn't feel more blessed and excited. :cloud9:

Now I need to think about when to tell people...my husband can never hold on to good news without telling everybody, so I know he wants to tell people now...But seeing that I am only almost 4 weeks, I am a bit nervous. 

Any suggestions??? I would love some advice!!:flower:


----------



## hodbert

Hi and congrats to all new BFP's!!!

Just off for my scan, sooo nervous :S


----------



## leigh568

Hi, I hope it's ok to post here. Got my BFP this morning and am due around the 8/1/11 :). Congrats to everyone on their bfp's x


----------



## 2016

Congrats to the new BFPers! :yipee:

hodbert....I will be thinking of you :hugs: hope all is just wonderful!


----------



## Maffie

xLuciax said:


> Maffie said:
> 
> 
> Think you should be eating whats normal for an adult female so 2000 cals a day. I'm eating more than that at the moment as i'm still breast feeding too.
> 
> I love!! your sons name are you latina by any chance? do you pronounce noah as No-ay I wanted noah for babies name if we had boy but my OH is certain on having the name JoseClick to expand...

Hi we pronounce it No-ah just like in the Bible :thumbup: I like the name Jose. I haven't a clue what we'll do if we have another boy as we wiull be stuck for names as OH has 3 sons now.


----------



## xLuciax

Maffie said:


> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maffie said:
> 
> 
> Think you should be eating whats normal for an adult female so 2000 cals a day. I'm eating more than that at the moment as i'm still breast feeding too.
> 
> I love!! your sons name are you latina by any chance? do you pronounce noah as No-ay I wanted noah for babies name if we had boy but my OH is certain on having the name JoseClick to expand...
> 
> Hi we pronounce it No-ah just like in the Bible :thumbup: I like the name Jose. I haven't a clue what we'll do if we have another boy as we wiull be stuck for names as OH has 3 sons now.Click to expand...

wow bet u wanna girl this time lol


----------



## xLuciax

congrats newbys woo! =)


----------



## Maffie

xLuciax said:


> Maffie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maffie said:
> 
> 
> Think you should be eating whats normal for an adult female so 2000 cals a day. I'm eating more than that at the moment as i'm still breast feeding too.
> 
> I love!! your sons name are you latina by any chance? do you pronounce noah as No-ay I wanted noah for babies name if we had boy but my OH is certain on having the name JoseClick to expand...
> 
> Hi we pronounce it No-ah just like in the Bible :thumbup: I like the name Jose. I haven't a clue what we'll do if we have another boy as we wiull be stuck for names as OH has 3 sons now.Click to expand...
> 
> wow bet u wanna girl this time lolClick to expand...


:haha: Noah is my first the eldest are step children but I do feel pretty outnumbered I must say and i'd love to be able to buy some girlie nappies and clothes.


----------



## MissAma

Hodbert - fingers very crossed! Let's get the second strong HB of the JJs!!!


----------



## xLuciax

Maffie said:


> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maffie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maffie said:
> 
> 
> Think you should be eating whats normal for an adult female so 2000 cals a day. I'm eating more than that at the moment as i'm still breast feeding too.
> 
> I love!! your sons name are you latina by any chance? do you pronounce noah as No-ay I wanted noah for babies name if we had boy but my OH is certain on having the name JoseClick to expand...
> 
> Hi we pronounce it No-ah just like in the Bible :thumbup: I like the name Jose. I haven't a clue what we'll do if we have another boy as we wiull be stuck for names as OH has 3 sons now.Click to expand...
> 
> wow bet u wanna girl this time lolClick to expand...
> 
> 
> :haha: Noah is my first the eldest are step children but I do feel pretty outnumbered I must say and i'd love to be able to buy some girlie nappies and clothes.Click to expand...

hehe fingers crossed I also would love a girl! OH wants a boy so hoping its a girl


----------



## babyplease81

hodbert said:


> Hi and congrats to all new BFP's!!!
> 
> Just off for my scan, sooo nervous :S

Good Luck! Can't wait for the good news!!!! :happydance:


----------



## dawnmichelle

hello iam due to have my baby on jan the 6th, im 5 weeks 2moro :) im so excited and worried at the time xxxxx


----------



## babyplease81

congrats to all the new :bfp:s!!!!!!!!!!!!!
In regards to when to tell people, everyone is different. I will not tell until probably around 12 weeks when I know everything is ok! But I think its a personal choice and whatever makes you comfortable.


----------



## xLuciax

what symptoms are you girls getting? im not really getting any yet just peeing soo much and tiny almost unnoticeable bit of nausea this morning


----------



## dawnmichelle

hello iam getting nausea which comes and goes, food doesnt seem to appeal to me anymore, and iam soooo tired xxx


----------



## ButtonJessie

Come on baby hodbert, let's see that little heartbeat!! Xxx


----------



## MrsRowe

Please add me, i am due January 3rd.


----------



## xLuciax

me too my appetites been quite poor I took one look at the milk in my cereal this morning and felt sick


----------



## leigh568

I have also been peeing almost nonstop, and have been feeling little bouts of nausea. The best is yet to come! :) x


----------



## WanaBaba

Hey everyone :) Hope everyone is doing well :)
Can't wait to hear the good news hodbert! :D
I have had really strong nausea today, i went to asda to get some ginger biscuits as i hear that helps but then i got home i realised i had forgotten them :blush: atleast i got some potatoes i suppose....i'm loving home made oven chips at the minute mmmmmm :p x


----------



## lynney

hey girls!

just wondering, anyone's symptoms coming & going? My boobs were killing me & yesterday & today they haven't been as sore, also, haven't had any nausea today.

i am only about 5 weeks 5days but having a scan tomorrow (kinda bullied the girl on phone in epu).


----------



## 2016

MissAma said:


> Hodbert - fingers very crossed! Let's get the second strong HB of the JJs!!!

You mean third? Angel, me....that's two. :thumbup:


----------



## 2016

lynney said:


> hey girls!
> 
> just wondering, anyone's symptoms coming & going? My boobs were killing me & yesterday & today they haven't been as sore, also, haven't had any nausea today.
> 
> i am only about 5 weeks 5days but having a scan tomorrow (kinda bullied the girl on phone in epu).

My symptoms definitely come and go. One day I am gagging and walking around with a paper bag about to chuck and the next I just feel queasy or not bad at all really. Same with my bbs. They can be burning and sore sometimes and then feel pretty normal the next day and I think they've shrunk.

One thing I have noticed as the weeks have passed (says me and I am only 5+6 but my symptoms started just after ov :rofl:) is that the level of intensity is moving up eg. if my "symptomless" days were a 2 on the symptom scale at the beginning and the "symptomful" days were a 4, my "symptomless days are now a 4 and the intense days more like a 6! Does that make any sense :shrug:


----------



## xLuciax

does anyone else have permanently erect nipples =| mine have been that way since sunday even hen im hot they wont go down they are so big and swollen already


----------



## lynney

2016 said:


> lynney said:
> 
> 
> hey girls!
> 
> just wondering, anyone's symptoms coming & going? My boobs were killing me & yesterday & today they haven't been as sore, also, haven't had any nausea today.
> 
> i am only about 5 weeks 5days but having a scan tomorrow (kinda bullied the girl on phone in epu).
> 
> My symptoms definitely come and go. One day I am gagging and walking around with a paper bag about to chuck and the next I just feel queasy or not bad at all really. Same with my bbs. They can be burning and sore sometimes and then feel pretty normal the next day and I think they've shrunk.
> 
> One thing I have noticed as the weeks have passed (says me and I am only 5+6 but my symptoms started just after ov :rofl:) is that the level of intensity is moving up eg. if my "symptomless" days were a 2 on the symptom scale at the beginning and the "symptomful" days were a 4, my "symptomless days are now a 4 and the intense days more like a 6! Does that make any sense :shrug:Click to expand...

Lol, ya that makes perfect sense! 

I think i am focusing on them way too much. Have been having brown mucus discharge (tmi sorry) & am like a raw nerve because of the mc last year. wonder what, if anything they will see at scan tomorrow??


----------



## MissAma

Gah my bad, sorry for missing it Angel! 

As for the symptoms, absolutely. Although some are permanent - the boobies, the continual peeing- the nausea comes and goes and my relationship to food is very ... volatile shall we say :)

However, by testing all the time and now after the blood results, I am -empirically- connecting the days with more nausea and more heat waves and vivid dreams with an increase in HCG.


----------



## lynney

oh aren't the dreams mental!! for anyone in Uk & Ireland, i had mad dream i was marrying Charity from Emerdale last night, full cast was at the wedding, i was raging when i woke up, Cain was there yum yum!!

does anyone know what will be seen at a scan so early?


----------



## chloepants

xLuciax said:


> does anyone else have permanently erect nipples =| mine have been that way since sunday even hen im hot they wont go down they are so big and swollen already

Ha! The other night we were watching tv and I paused the show to say to DH, "Look at my nipples!" You could see them through the shirt. They were huge!


----------



## MissAma

It all depends on a number of factors, your uterus position, the experience of the sonographer, the equipment. It could be anything from only a thick endometrium to suggest the uterus is "cooking something" to a sac, a sac and a pole or, if you're lucky and some ladies were, an embryo with a heartbeat but that's quite rare this early.


----------



## lynney

i wear tshirt bra's all the time so they are fairly thick & i can see my nipples through it & what ever top i am wearing lol!


----------



## lynney

well i am only going by digi test's as i haven't had a period in 3 months, i'm not 3 months pregnant but can't be certain i'm not more than 5 weeks


----------



## xLuciax

chloepants said:


> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> does anyone else have permanently erect nipples =| mine have been that way since sunday even hen im hot they wont go down they are so big and swollen already
> 
> Ha! The other night we were watching tv and I paused the show to say to DH, "Look at my nipples!" You could see them through the shirt. They were huge!Click to expand...

lmao mine are the same!


----------



## MissAma

Well I'd think you're likely to see a HB and a dating scan if you're between 5 weeks and 3 months then! Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## justthestart

Hi girls having a bit of a down day today for no reason, just feeling paranoid and worried. I really can't decide whether to book myself in for an early scan- half of me thinks yeah cause at least I will know something is there but then half of me thinks no cause what if when i have my next one after that something has gone wrong it will make me feel even worse. Sorry for the down post x


----------



## Leakieloux

Hi All Congrats on all the BFP's :happydance::happydance::happydance::

Yay!!! I finally got my BFP :bfp: after 2 long years!!
We had three failed IUI's and had an appointment with the consultant to discuss IVF on 10th May - I got my BFP:bfp: 3rd May - It's amazingggggg:happydance::happydance:


----------



## MissAma

Leakieloux - w00t! Another LTTTCer! Very happy for you, when is your DueDate?

Justthestart - no one can answer that for you hon.... me I need to know no matter what! If I could I'd have an ultrasound machine glued on my belly!


----------



## MommyKC

Im not due in January (but October rather) but I just wanted to say congrats to you ladies! I cant believe we're into January babies already! Wow!
So exciting! I hope you all enjoy the journey! :D


----------



## rcbrown08

Leakieloux said:


> Hi All Congrats on all the BFP's :happydance::happydance::happydance::
> 
> Yay!!! I finally got my BFP :bfp: after 2 long years!!
> We had three failed IUI's and had an appointment with the consultant to discuss IVF on 10th May - I got my BFP:bfp: 3rd May - It's amazingggggg:happydance::happydance:

Congrats LeakieLoux!!!  :happydance:


----------



## fawkesymomma

LeakieLoux - congrats!!

Just had my second hCG test today, up to 2049 (from 811 Monday). Third test is Friday, and our first scan is Monday! Very excited, but staying cautiously optimistic.


----------



## JaymeeBee

Me me me - can I join? Due January 17 (but date may change after first dr.'s appt)

thanks!


----------



## nightlyflower

I don't know for sure, but I might be leaving this group. How many people with cramping and bright red spotting go on to have healthy pregnancies? I know if the blood is brown then it is probably okay, but what about when it is bright red?


----------



## Maffie

nightlyflower said:


> I don't know for sure, but I might be leaving this group. How many people with cramping and bright red spotting go on to have healthy pregnancies? I know if the blood is brown then it is probably okay, but what about when it is bright red?

hi i had that with both my pregnancies one turned into mmc and one is a very bubbly 6 month old :hugs:


----------



## Expat

nightlyflower said:


> I don't know for sure, but I might be leaving this group. How many people with cramping and bright red spotting go on to have healthy pregnancies? I know if the blood is brown then it is probably okay, but what about when it is bright red?

I had exactly the same thing last night - red spotting and this morning my tummy feels really tight with cramps... 

FX'd to both of us... :flower:


----------



## xLuciax

I'm sorry tto those who are going through hard time right now hope all is ok x


----------



## justthestart

Hope all is ok sticky baby dust to you both and to everyone on here x


----------



## xLuciax

Well af is due or should I say would have been due tomorroe I know I'm definatly pregnant so why am I so worried she's going to come gonna buy a cheap test from sainsbury today just to make myself feel a bit better might pick up some cheap scratch mittens or something to aawww over for few weeks lol


----------



## xLuciax

Me and my OH came up with good idea for nappys (dipers for the Americans) that if we get a jar and just put in £5 a week so £10 5 from both that by time babys here's we can just go buy nappys in big bulk boxes will last us for very long time gonna start adding to jar once I get a oppointment to hear babys heartbeat don't want to over do things too early


----------



## Maffie

Im saving some of Noah's nappies for this one. Well today is my first day of feeling rough slight nausea and tummy feels yuk (but it did at this point last pregnancy too)


----------



## ama

my ms has set in now ,lovely:haha: hope everything goes well for those having problems at the moment :hugs:


----------



## mummy<3lewis

Hey everyone, hope you are all well and congrats to the new members! :happydance:
Got a letter from the hospital yesterday, I have my booking appointment and first scan on 9th june! woohoo! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Maffie

Midwife phoned me yesterday as I was high risk last time my booking in appointment will be done at home on the 20th and then she'll transfer my care to hospital.


----------



## 1stTimeJo

Hi!
I am 5weeks and saw doctor today for 1st time... Can't wait to get my scan date!
DUE 6th January!!!!!!


----------



## lynney

Girls i had scan this morning (after having spotting of dark brown blood), saw my little splodge's heartbeat & got a pic. I am 6 weeks +1, so due Dec 30th but going to stay here as i went over by 11 days on dd!


----------



## MissAma

Lynney - great news!!! Congrats!

I'm Dec 30 too but here because it's the first one so I am guessing it will be fashionably late.


----------



## MissAma

Oh and also... my heart goes out to everyone going through uncertain times, I hope all spotting and cramps stop and you get reassurance.


----------



## WanaBaba

Morning everyone.
I am just wondering if anyone else gets really bad cramps? bad enough to wake them up at night? I got woken up 5 am this morning with what felt like really bad af cramps. They hurt so much i had to get out of bed, it was so scary. Thankfully they've gone now but i hope everything is alright.


----------



## MissAma

I believe they woke 2016 up one night around the 5 weeks mark. Not me, I sleep like a log through any pain ;) But had plenty of them. Had all sorts, very severe AF cramps, light pulsating ones like what I imagine contractions are, spams, tugging feeling, ovary pains, etc. 

I can't really reassure you that they are ok but I can tell you what I tell myself: "no blood no problem." And even then it could well be ok!


----------



## xLuciax

Congrats on the scan! Can't wait to hear my babys heartbeat for first time


----------



## lynney

i get really odd cramps but mainly caused by wind (sorry :oops:)

get pains on right side like a dragging/ stretching too


----------



## Maffie

I had severe cramps last time and it was a cyst that was huge but was almost gone by my 12 week scan (is caused by hormones) 

Must say I have headache and feel quite sick today, I hope my MS isn't as bad this time around, although im so glad im still on maternity but its hard with a young baby wanting tending to all day.


----------



## Sabra

i have my first doc appointment may 12th:) we cant wait!
im due january 2nd:)


----------



## MrsEngland

ooo i want to join! 

We got our BFP on may 4th, so i am 4weeks 4days pregnant, we had been trying since november '08 but after depo. So this cycle was my first after 6 months no AF. We are over the moon and terrified at the same time, praying that little bean will be okay and trying to relax.

If i've worked it out right my due date will be january 9th 2011 :happydance:

Congrats to everyone too.


----------



## Baronessgogo

Yay my bump buddy is joining :D


----------



## CaptainMummy

AF was due today.. and she never showed up!!!

WOOHOO


----------



## MrsEngland

@MrsMurphy2be - Yay for AF no show!


----------



## Tilliepink

MS started yesterday evening I hope it will be short lived! Had a drs app yesterday he didnt do much at all and I dont see him again until im 13+2...so weird bc for my first I started going every 4 weeks from the start.


----------



## lynney

i'm having really bad headaches, i've read it can be connected to suppliments with iron in them, anyone know anything about this?


----------



## xLuciax

Sabra said:


> i have my first doc appointment may 12th:) we cant wait!
> im due january 2nd:)

yay same day as my doc appt!


----------



## xLuciax

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> AF was due today.. and she never showed up!!!
> 
> WOOHOO

high five!!! mine was due tomorrow just wanna get friday over with!


----------



## nightlyflower

Stabby pains, but no more blood. Here's hoping everything is still cooking in there. Calling my doctor when her office opens.

Had a dream that they did a scan and there was like three of them. It was probably because my mother was teasing me about twins running in the family and I told her with absolutely certainty that I would not have a litter, that I absolutely refused to have a litter. One will be more than enough at the moment.


----------



## justthestart

Hi girls I am getting on and off cramps as well but my back ache is not as bad as it was, I keep hearing all of you talk of having early scans and I really can't decide whether I should have one or not. X


----------



## Baronessgogo

Im having mine because i dont think i can physically wait another 8 weeks to find out if everything is ok, i just need some reassurance soon.


----------



## CaptainMummy

xLuciax said:


> MrsMurphy2Be said:
> 
> 
> AF was due today.. and she never showed up!!!
> 
> WOOHOO
> 
> high five!!! mine was due tomorrow just wanna get friday over with!Click to expand...

Oh I know.. the relief that overcame me is tremendous! I dont even feel period pains or anything, my little bubz is fightin them away :)
Roll on Saturday eh?
x

I wana get an early scan too... what is the average price of them? (I live in scotland)
x


----------



## Baronessgogo

Mine is costing £58.50 in the northwwest


----------



## CaptainMummy

Baronessgogo said:


> Mine is costing £58.50 in the northwwest

Thats not too bad.. I just googled and theres a place in Edinburgh that does an early scan for £65.00 so I may get that, do you think this will include a picture?


----------



## Maybenextimex

I just got a call from the midwife, and have been booked in for a scan on May 24th - yippee!! Am really pleased. I'll only be 7weeks 5 days, so not sure what I'll be able to see?!?

Fx'd I get that far!


----------



## justthestart

I just can't decide whether to get one or not I think maybe I might try about 7 weeks as I am more likely to see something. Do u know if epu's will scan u if you just ring up and say you can't function cause you are so paranoid? X


----------



## Angelblue

Ooohh the only one near me is £89 for a reassurance scan! Thats quite alot of money I dont have!


----------



## Maffie

Baronessgogo said:


> Mine is costing £58.50 in the northwwest



ooh where are you getting it done? wonder if there is a place in Manchester.


----------



## lynney

girls i had scan this morning, i am 6wks 1day & saw heartbeat! I rang epu, said nerves were in tatters & that i had to be seen & they brought me in!!


----------



## xLuciax

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMurphy2Be said:
> 
> 
> AF was due today.. and she never showed up!!!
> 
> WOOHOO
> 
> high five!!! mine was due tomorrow just wanna get friday over with!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I know.. the relief that overcame me is tremendous! I dont even feel period pains or anything, my little bubz is fightin them away :)
> Roll on Saturday eh?
> x
> 
> I wana get an early scan too... what is the average price of them? (I live in scotland)
> xClick to expand...

I know a girl in december dreamers got early private scan think it cost her £80


----------



## xLuciax

is anyone here planning on getting a 4d scan they look amazing think ill get one done around 29 weeks


----------



## Maffie

Im going to miss having lots of scans i had about 8 last time


----------



## Jenn1983

Jillian - Me too! AF was due yesterday and never showed!! I had some pretty crazy cramping throughout the day.. but no AF! :D


----------



## brillbride

hi girls--just got my BFP yesterday on a superdrug and an IC

Today I got it confirmed on a CB dig -- 1-2 pregnant---yeaaaa

im onn cloud nine..but at the same time im taken it easy as had a MC last yr

anyway my EDD is 14th januray 2010--think im the latest here!!!

got my bfp 11dpo...xx


----------



## Baronessgogo

Maffie said:


> Baronessgogo said:
> 
> 
> Mine is costing £58.50 in the northwwest
> 
> 
> 
> ooh where are you getting it done? wonder if there is a place in Manchester.Click to expand...

In warrington, which if u dont mind travelling is only about half an hour to 45 minutes away


----------



## sez

Hi all,

Firstly congratulations to all of you for your BFP's - Heres wishing a happy healthy 9 months to you all :)

My name is Sarah and I got my BFP on Tuesday this week (4th May) at 14 DPO with a ClearBlue digital test (showed 1-2 weeks pregnant)

I am pretty postive my due date will be the 11.1.11 - Looks pretty cool written out hehe and def will make a memorable DOB for bubs all being well if its born on time hehe

So a little a bit about me. I got married last June and am 24 years old. I actually got pregnant on my honeymoon (first time TTC) just after the wedding last June, but found out at our 12 week scan that our baby had a massive cystic hygroma (of 18mm). After numerous tests (inc CVS and several scans) it was confirmed that she had a massive heart defect, kidney, liver and bladder malformations and spina bifida too. Sadly we had to say goodbye to our little girl at 15 weeks - she will always be in my heart and I think about what could have been everyday - she would have been nearly 8 weeks old now :( 

We started TTC again last month and as before, I got pregnant first time which I am very greatful for. So whilst I am happy to have a little bean growing inside me once again I am petrified it will be poorly like our angel was. Until I have the 12 week scan the specialist has said they cannot know for sure. Not sure that I could go through the heart ache again. Hubby is very supportive but I know he is just as nervous.

So sorry for the long post - this is the first time I have talked so openly in this forum and am happy to get it off my chest to be honest. 

It would be great to know if any of you ladies are going through the same worry as me after complications like mine in a previous pregancy - just so we can worry together until that first scan! hehe

Thanks for listening and I do hope I can be part of the January Jellybean :)

Due date - 11.01.11

Sarah x x x


----------



## justthestart

Hi Sarah welcome to January jellybeans and thanks for sharing such an honest post, I am so sorry about what happened to your little girl, that must have been very difficult. I have not been through anything like that so I can't truly understand but I am wishing you a really healthy and happy nine months and I am sure this little bubs will be absolutely perfect! I am worried and paranoid already but we should all just try and enjoy it and not try and think about the what ifs! Good luck and I am looking forward to getting to know you x x


----------



## brillbride

aw hi SEZ---similar to me--i got married in july--preg straight away and then MC 12.5 wks.....cool date the 11.1.11...im the 14.1.11...xxx


----------



## Maybenextimex

sez said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Firstly congratulations to all of you for your BFP's - Heres wishing a happy healthy 9 months to you all :)
> 
> My name is Sarah and I got my BFP on Tuesday this week (4th May) at 14 DPO with a ClearBlue digital test (showed 1-2 weeks pregnant)
> 
> I am pretty postive my due date will be the 11.1.11 - Looks pretty cool written out hehe and def will make a memorable DOB for bubs all being well if its born on time hehe
> 
> So a little a bit about me. I got married last June and am 24 years old. I actually got pregnant on my honeymoon (first time TTC) just after the wedding last June, but found out at our 12 week scan that our baby had a massive cystic hygroma (of 18mm). After numerous tests (inc CVS and several scans) it was confirmed that she had a massive heart defect, kidney, liver and bladder malformations and spina bifida too. Sadly we had to say goodbye to our little girl at 15 weeks - she will always be in my heart and I think about what could have been everyday - she would have been nearly 8 weeks old now :(

Sadly we had to go through a similar thing - though ours was a severe complex brain abnormality, spotted at 21 weeks, and sadly he died at 24 weeks. 6 months later I'm now pregnant again, and nervous, so if you ever need to chat, just message me. 

Planning to keep this thread positive though, so fingers crossed we'll both be absolutely fine this time!!

xx


----------



## sez

Hi,

Thanks ladies for your kind words. Brillbride and Maybenexttimex, sorry for your losses. Here's wishing all of us and our Jelly Beans all the best :)

I definately want to help keep this thread positive and look forward to sharing the journey with you all! hehe x

Thanks again for listening :)

Sarah x x x


----------



## brillbride

i second that--heres to a very healthy happy positive 9 ths for us.....going to pray that all will be healthy this time....xxxx


----------



## Maybenextimex

I second that!

xx


----------



## littlebopeep

Hi girls, you can add me to the january list due the 9th im really nervous had some very light spotting following my first wee of the day for the last 2 days doc says its probably nothing im still so worried though, any one have similar?


----------



## MrsEngland

littlebopeep said:


> Hi girls, you can add me to the january list due the 9th im really nervous had some very light spotting following my first wee of the day for the last 2 days doc says its probably nothing im still so worried though, any one have similar?

We are due the same day =))


----------



## rocksy2185

Hello everyone, can I join, predicted 4th January :) Sooooo happy!

Got my first appointment on the 27th May, time seems to be going so slow, just want to get through the scary time...

Good luck to everyone! xxx


----------



## DoobyJu

Hello, I got my BFP on Wednesday 5th, making my due date 11th January. Looking forward to following all you ladies on this exciting journey.
Julie xx


----------



## sez

DoobyJu said:


> Hello, I got my BFP on Wednesday 5th, making my due date 11th January. Looking forward to following all you ladies on this exciting journey.
> Julie xx

Hi DoobyJu,

We have the same due date :) You want to be Bump Buddies? :hugs:

11.1.11 :happydance:

Sarah x x x


----------



## xLuciax

hey girlsss well AF was due today no sign tiny bit of cramping but ive heard thats normal anyway so wooo cant wait for day to end so i feel bit better


----------



## Baronessgogo

Yay Lucia!


----------



## jms895

Hey ladies!

I am Jade (29) and have partner Andy, with son Caine. I have been member of BnB nearly 2 years, dont get on as much as I used to (used to be addicted) as back and work and doing my degree, but I try and get on as much as possible.

I got my :bfp: today after TTC for 3 months. Caine took 13 cycles of TTC so am shocked :rofl: Please dont mention this on FB if anyone is friends with me on there.

Anyway, congratulations to you all and wishing you all healthy and ahppy pregancies. Looking forward to getting to know you all as I mostly frequent the Baby and Toddler sections, and groups.xxxxx

Jade


----------



## louloubabs

Hello ladies. I'm joining you in January. Got my :bfp: today and by my calculations I should be due on January 13th :D 

My partner and I have a 2 year old daughter and this will be our second child. 7 cycles trying and 1 m/c but here we are :)

Congrats to all the ladies here in Jellybeans.

What an exciting time for us all.

XxX:kiss:


----------



## louloubabs

xLuciax said:


> hey girlsss well AF was due today no sign tiny bit of cramping but ive heard thats normal anyway so wooo cant wait for day to end so i feel bit better

Yay!! We're due the same day :D

XxX:kiss:


----------



## lovealittle1

:flower: Hi everyone


I cannot keep up with all the new posts!! Congrats to all the :bfp:'s woo hoo!! 

I am 4 weks 4 days today and doing pretty good!! My main symptom is a very achy back other than that I feel pretty good! I am totally in love with my little1!

Happy Mothers day to us all!!


----------



## brillbride

hi lovea little

my symptoms are:

sore boobs

hungry all the time

bloated

nausous in the car--but get that anyhow!!!

happy mothers day----is it mothers day in canada?XX


----------



## naomicourt

Wow!! I have only been away for five days and it has taken me an hour to read all the new posts!! lol

Congrats to all the new BFP's! :thumbup:

I had a brilliant time away at Centre Parcs in Longleat forrest over the last five days, although I am so exhausted! :sleep: 
The parc is huge and we done so much walking and cycling. I did begin to get some very severe tummy pains and was getting a bit worried, so decided to take it easy for the last couple of days.

My tummy is soooo bloated now, I look like I am about six months pregnant! lol

My OH is convinced it is twins as twins run in my family (sisters & cousins) but, I guess we will have to wait until June when I will have my scan.

I hope all of you are keeping well.

x


----------



## lovealittle1

brillbride said:


> hi lovea little
> 
> 
> 
> happy mothers day----is it mothers day in canada?XX

Yes it is this Sunday :thumbup:


----------



## justthestart

Good to have u back naomicourt hope u had a good hols I'm so bloated too! X


----------



## jms895

Congrats everyone! Lovealittle1 we are due the same day :D xxx


----------



## lovealittle1

jms895 said:


> Congrats everyone! Lovealittle1 we are due the same day :D xxx

yay!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## brillbride

anyone due the 14th???


----------



## Freebird

The nurse called today with the results of my bloodwork. She said everything looked great! She said my HCG was 708 which was right on track for my due date - Jan. 7th.

:)


----------



## ButtonJessie

Welcome back naomicourt, glad you've had a lovely holiday.

I am deffo one of the bloated crew, feel a combination of too full and totally starving ALL the time. Xxx


----------



## kcw81

hey ladies can I join u? Just got my bfp yesterday - am due Jan 13 based on my ovulation day. I am sooo excited and hope it sticks this time! DH doesn't know yet and can't wait to surprise him! How did you all tell your OH/DH's?


----------



## fawkesymomma

Welcome to all of the new :bfp:!!! We sure are growing like gangbusters (literally and figuratively lol)

Had our 3rd beta test today, 4319!! Our first scan is scheduled for Monday, and even though we will be 6 +6, I don't know how much we will see, but I am soooo excited!!!

I know a lot of people have been having back pain, is it more of a muscle pain or a kidney pain? My kidneys have been killing me lately! And lots of fun with the bloated, full feeling too.


----------



## kcw81

I am totally bloats mcgee but partly because I ate too much, I had a snack fest today! My lower back hurts too. not much else to report, I am mostly symptom free which worries me a little.


----------



## ama

welcome back naomicourt:flower::hugs:
wow! so many of us now ,its so exciting :happydance:


----------



## 2016

Hello to the new girls :friends:

I get excited as we move further and further in January (think the latest we have had so far is the 17th :shrug:) because it makes me feel further and further along :happydance:. Soon there will be a February thread....then March....then this thread will move to 2nd tri :yipee:


----------



## nightlyflower

kcw81 said:


> hey ladies can I join u? Just got my bfp yesterday - am due Jan 13 based on my ovulation day. I am sooo excited and hope it sticks this time! DH doesn't know yet and can't wait to surprise him! How did you all tell your OH/DH's?

I haven't told him. He is graduating next weekend and already looking for a job because his school money will be running out soon. I don't want to stress him out just yet. It might make him screw up his interviews and such. I'll probably wait until I'm 8 weeks or so. That will be the longest I've carried a pregnancy and a good mile marker for us. I guess I'll tell him when I'm sure it is going to keep. Don't really know how yet. Maybe I'll just hand him a U/S picture or something.


----------



## kcw81

nightlyflower said:


> kcw81 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies can I join u? Just got my bfp yesterday - am due Jan 13 based on my ovulation day. I am sooo excited and hope it sticks this time! DH doesn't know yet and can't wait to surprise him! How did you all tell your OH/DH's?
> 
> I haven't told him. He is graduating next weekend and already looking for a job because his school money will be running out soon. I don't want to stress him out just yet. It might make him screw up his interviews and such. I'll probably wait until I'm 8 weeks or so. That will be the longest I've carried a pregnancy and a good mile marker for us. I guess I'll tell him when I'm sure it is going to keep. Don't really know how yet. Maybe I'll just hand him a U/S picture or something.Click to expand...

woah that is a LONG time to keep the secret! so you think it would stress him out? I am sure he would be pretty happy about it!


----------



## nightlyflower

kcw81 said:


> nightlyflower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kcw81 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies can I join u? Just got my bfp yesterday - am due Jan 13 based on my ovulation day. I am sooo excited and hope it sticks this time! DH doesn't know yet and can't wait to surprise him! How did you all tell your OH/DH's?
> 
> I haven't told him. He is graduating next weekend and already looking for a job because his school money will be running out soon. I don't want to stress him out just yet. It might make him screw up his interviews and such. I'll probably wait until I'm 8 weeks or so. That will be the longest I've carried a pregnancy and a good mile marker for us. I guess I'll tell him when I'm sure it is going to keep. Don't really know how yet. Maybe I'll just hand him a U/S picture or something.Click to expand...
> 
> woah that is a LONG time to keep the secret! so you think it would stress him out? I am sure he would be pretty happy about it!Click to expand...

No, it would stress him out and he has finals this week. He really wants to be a father, but I think he wanted to have a stable job and own the home we've been renting before we started. Also, he wanted a sizable nest egg built up. 

Well, I guess you get what you get. We've been together for three years, so statistically at some point birth control was bound to fail. He will be happy, but he will be totally STRESSED. He's one of those that plans out every little thing and doesn't really like surprises all that much. I'm a go-with-the-flow kind of person. The few people I have told are waiting around because they are taking bets on how he will react. I think the winning bet is complete and total mental break down. I don't think it will be that bad. I think the result will be stress, panic, and money-hoarding. We'll see.

As far as keeping a secret that long...well, if I get M/S, it won't be too out of the ordinary. I've always had a rather temperamental stomach, so he wouldn't even think anything off it if I started getting sick off and on. Plus, I have PCOS so the lack of period will be pretty normal too. I think I'll wait.


----------



## jms895

I am sooooo bloated!

I have a feeling this pregnancy will fly by but be very hard with a one year old running me ragged!! And work and uni :rofl: I must be mad!!

I panicked about every little thing first time round, but gonna try and take it easy this time!

So what do you all have planned for the weeking? Retail therapy for me today :D
Then assignment to write later and more coursework :(


----------



## Maffie

I'm of shopping too, might be window shopping though as mat pay as finished


----------



## jms895

I wonder if I should not buy anything as I am only gonna get fatter soon :rofl:


----------



## Maffie

im just glad i kept mt maternity clothes, well some of them :rofl:


----------



## jms895

I kept most of mine but my cousin has them at the moment so will need them back :lol: I just need to try and not put as much weight on as last time :lol: I was a little piggy x


----------



## jms895

I cant wait to breast feed again :D

Loved it and wasz gutted when Caine stopped (at 10 month) but was happy I did it until he was ready to stop... I am still producing milk now though??!!


----------



## mamaxm

hi girlies mind if i join? edd 1-12-11 just got my bfp yesterday! :happydance:


----------



## mummy<3lewis

congrats to the new bfps! x


----------



## lovealittle1

kcw81 said:


> hey ladies can I join u? Just got my bfp yesterday - am due Jan 13 based on my ovulation day. I am sooo excited and hope it sticks this time! DH doesn't know yet and can't wait to surprise him! How did you all tell your OH/DH's?

Congrats!

We found out on DH's birthday and I had planned to wrap it up nicely if we got a :bfp: but as soon as I seen it I ran into the bedroom screaming like a crazy person we're pregnant :haha: He was half asleep and I was shaking like a leaf and telling him to look at the test result and he reminded me that the lights were off and he couldn't see anything. Totally couldn't contain myself :happydance:


----------



## lovealittle1

Congrats to all the new :bfp:'s :happydance:


----------



## xLuciax

Afternoon girls well my official AF day has past and I feel more relaxed got my doc appointment early wednrsday morning looking forward too is congrats on new bfps!


----------



## xLuciax

lovealittle1 said:


> kcw81 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies can I join u? Just got my bfp yesterday - am due Jan 13 based on my ovulation day. I am sooo excited and hope it sticks this time! DH doesn't know yet and can't wait to surprise him! How did you all tell your OH/DH's?
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> We found out on DH's birthday and I had planned to wrap it up nicely if we got a :bfp: but as soon as I seen it I ran into the bedroom screaming like a crazy person we're pregnant :haha: He was half asleep and I was shaking like a leaf and telling him to look at the test result and he reminded me that the lights were off and he couldn't see anything. Totally couldn't contain myself :happydance:Click to expand...

Aaww lol my oh was in shower when I found out and I was banging on door took him 10 mins to finish up I was about to burst with excitement lol


----------



## lovealittle1

xLuciax said:


> Afternoon girls well my official AF day has past and I feel more relaxed got my doc appointment early wednrsday morning looking forward too is congrats on new bfps!

Glad to hear you are more relaxed hun :hugs:


----------



## xLuciax

mamaxm said:


> hi girlies mind if i join? edd 1-12-11 just got my bfp yesterday! :happydance:

Omg my fellow SMEP buddy got her BFP!!!! :hugs:


----------



## xLuciax

louloubabs said:


> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> hey girlsss well AF was due today no sign tiny bit of cramping but ive heard thats normal anyway so wooo cant wait for day to end so i feel bit better
> 
> Yay!! We're due the same day :D
> 
> XxX:kiss:Click to expand...

Amazing hehe yay we can go through our weekly preg symptoms together I have nome except peeing all the time well I guess u can count that as one symptom ten lol


----------



## xLuciax

Thanks little1 this is all so exciting  one minute I wanna eat then food will be put on my plate and I don't feel like eating it anymore lol bodys so indecisive


----------



## lovealittle1

I am definately less hungry since finding out! I eat a tiny little bit then I am full! I am sure that won't last long though!


----------



## xLuciax

its frustrating huh! my stomach is begging for food right now but I know if I go and make a meal its only going to eat 40% of it lol


----------



## kcw81

nightly - good luck on keeping the secret! I hope he gets a good job.:hugs:

love little - thats so funny, you couldn't wait to tell him! I felt so stir crazy waiting for DH to come home from work, I couldn't relax. I kept hiding my test in different spots I thought he would find it in right away and kept changing my mind. I ended up choosing the sports section of the newspaper, as he always goes for that when he comes home. he didn't see it at first and he was just flipping all the pages and I was dying for him to look UNDER the paper. then he saw it and he was really happy! :flower:


----------



## flubdub

Helloooo!! Can I join? I got my BFP this morning at 10 dpo, and im due 19th January (my bday is the 16th!!) Its my third baby and im so excited! :flower:


----------



## xLuciax

flubdub said:


> Helloooo!! Can I join? I got my BFP this morning at 10 dpo, and im due 19th January (my bday is the 16th!!) Its my third baby and im so excited! :flower:

nice to see you here also flubdub :-D congrats again I see you have 1 of both so which sex do you hope for this time? lol


----------



## flubdub

xLuciax said:


> flubdub said:
> 
> 
> Helloooo!! Can I join? I got my BFP this morning at 10 dpo, and im due 19th January (my bday is the 16th!!) Its my third baby and im so excited! :flower:
> 
> nice to see you here also flubdub :-D congrats again I see you have 1 of both so which sex do you hope for this time? lolClick to expand...

Hello,
I dont really mind to be honest. With having 2 boys now, I cant imagine having a girl, and if I HAD to pick, I think I would chose another boy. We definately want a few more kids, and I think it would be quite nice if the last one was a girl, because I worry she'd be left out now; two boisterous boys and my dp doesnt make great "doll playing time" :winkwink:


----------



## klcuk3

Hi I'm due 11th Jan going by LMP so can I be added please? xx


----------



## flubdub

klcuk3 said:


> Hi I'm due 11th Jan going by LMP so can I be added please? xx

:hi:


----------



## louloubabs

xLuciax said:


> louloubabs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> hey girlsss well AF was due today no sign tiny bit of cramping but ive heard thats normal anyway so wooo cant wait for day to end so i feel bit better
> 
> Yay!! We're due the same day :D
> 
> XxX:kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> Amazing hehe yay we can go through our weekly preg symptoms together I have nome except peeing all the time well I guess u can count that as one symptom ten lolClick to expand...

Haha. We can def compare symptoms. I have been peeing like there's no tomorrow! Also feel really hungry but get really bloated really quickly. A few niggly pains now and then too. 
And mamaxm! Yay! More SMEP graduates :-D

XxX:kiss:


----------



## jms895

Congratulations to all the new peeps on here :D 


:dance: loads of us!!


----------



## flubdub

Has anyone done their Chinese Gender Prediction yet?
Im predicted a girl.
https://www.babygenderprediction.com/chinese-gender-chart.html


----------



## jms895

Thanks for updating all of this naomicourt, us Marchmummies did this kind of thread in 09 and I know its a mammoth task! :D :flower:


----------



## nightlyflower

Italian gelato is sitting in the fridge tempting me. I live in a really upscale part of town so our local grocery store carries mainly organic food and fancy imported foods. They have a special brand of gelato that the import direct from Italy. Oh God it tastes so good. I had to buy it. I mean, I need more calcium, right?


----------



## jms895

Nightlyflower - do it!!! :D

I had chips tonight and some cake for lunch :blush:

I swore this time I would not get as fat but I can see me gaining a stone within a month :rofl:


----------



## nightlyflower

Ugh...I ate it and it made me sick, but it was so worth it. Though it made me sick because I'm lactose intolerant. I was hoping pregnancy would make my lactose intolerance go away because it did with my mother. Alas, I am not so fortunate. *sigh* Maybe I'll try again later.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Knock knock please may i come in?? 

i think im due January 15th.. my cycles are up the wall so i went with my last cycle. I dunno how long ill be here i have a bad track record. 

:)


----------



## mamaxm

aw jms you have a caine! that's my absolute favorite boys name but OH wont let me use it because one of his friends name is kane and we agreed not to use any family or friend names so no one would be petty and think we were favoring someone. 
i'm having horrible indegestion, almost like food hangovers every morning. whatever i eat for dinner is killing me when i wake up in the morning. 
happy mothers day everyone!


----------



## Leakieloux

Hi Ladies, 
I hope you are all doing well.

My first scan booked for 20th May - I'll be 6 weeks then. I can't wait to see if everything is going well and my little jellybean is growing and healthy. Has anyone had their early reassurance scan yet?

I have aching boobs and some stretching cramps so I'm hoping these are all signs of a healthy and happy pregnancy. :flower:


----------



## mamaxm

oh i can't wait to get everything confirmed. i just got my bfp two days ago and this is my first pregnancy so i'm scared to death, plus i just lost my insurance so i'm having to apply for medicaid :nope: can't wait till this new healthcare bill kicks in because medicaid sucks. i'm on pins and needles until i can get in and get bloods and everything done. i've had some twinging too and a sore lower back, also sore bbs when my bra is off. all very much worth it :)


----------



## DoobyJu

sez said:


> DoobyJu said:
> 
> 
> Hello, I got my BFP on Wednesday 5th, making my due date 11th January. Looking forward to following all you ladies on this exciting journey.
> Julie xx
> 
> Hi DoobyJu,
> 
> We have the same due date :) You want to be Bump Buddies? :hugs:
> 
> 11.1.11 :happydance:
> 
> Sarah x x xClick to expand...

Sarah
Thank you it would have been great but unfortunately i am not longer in January Jellybeans due to a few days of heavy bleeding and consequently discovered it wasn't to be this time. Back to the TTC page for me, Good luck to you and all the other January ladies.
Julie xx


----------



## 2016

Sorry you have to leave us DoobyJu...:hugs:


----------



## mamaxm

so sorry dooby :hugs:


----------



## ama

sorry to hear DoobyJu:hugs: and happy mothers day to all the mums :hugs::flower:


----------



## Leakieloux

mamaxm said:


> oh i can't wait to get everything confirmed. i just got my bfp two days ago and this is my first pregnancy so i'm scared to death, plus i just lost my insurance so i'm having to apply for medicaid :nope: can't wait till this new healthcare bill kicks in because medicaid sucks. i'm on pins and needles until i can get in and get bloods and everything done. i've had some twinging too and a sore lower back, also sore bbs when my bra is off. all very much worth it :)


I hope you get your insurance sorted out Mamaxm - that's a real bummer. I have my fingers crossed it all goes well for you. This is my first pregnancy too after TTC for 2 years and I know what you mean about being scared. You are quite right too all the little twinges and pains are worth it completely - It helps us know that something is happening and we are making room for our little jelly beans to grow!:flower:
What's your due date? I think mine is Januaury 7th.


----------



## mamaxm

mines 1/12/11. just applied for medicaid online, have to wait 30 days :wacko: going to buck up and pay a huge doctors bill before that though. going to wait another week and make sure my lines are looking good and then go in. it sucks, i mean i know the healthcare bill has alot of people angry in the US, my stepdad is going to lose his job because of it, but i am a hairdresser and salons just don't offer health insurance over here, i've been paying over $100 a month to keep up with my prescriptions and now i'm pregnant.. i need insurance! haha. wonder how much it's going to cost for a visit and bloodwork.. ugh. worth every penny though.


----------



## Maffie

Tracie87 said:


> Knock knock please may i come in??
> 
> i think im due January 15th.. my cycles are up the wall so i went with my last cycle. I dunno how long ill be here i have a bad track record.
> 
> :)

Hi Tracie, seen alot of your posts about in GS here's hoping for a sticky. I have PMA today


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Maffie said:


> Tracie87 said:
> 
> 
> Knock knock please may i come in??
> 
> i think im due January 15th.. my cycles are up the wall so i went with my last cycle. I dunno how long ill be here i have a bad track record.
> 
> :)
> 
> Hi Tracie, seen alot of your posts about in GS here's hoping for a sticky. I have PMA todayClick to expand...

Thankyou :)


----------



## jms895

So sorry Doobyju :hugs: xxxx


----------



## jms895

mamaxm said:


> aw jms you have a caine! that's my absolute favorite boys name but OH wont let me use it because one of his friends name is kane and we agreed not to use any family or friend names so no one would be petty and think we were favoring someone.
> i'm having horrible indegestion, almost like food hangovers every morning. whatever i eat for dinner is killing me when i wake up in the morning.
> happy mothers day everyone!

Thanks hun!! Not many people like the name, but we do :hugs:

Hope you are feeling better soon hun!!!

Happy mothers day friends across the pond!! :D

So what are all your names on here? Im Jade xx


----------



## jms895

Leakieloux said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I hope you are all doing well.
> 
> My first scan booked for 20th May - I'll be 6 weeks then. I can't wait to see if everything is going well and my little jellybean is growing and healthy. Has anyone had their early reassurance scan yet?
> 
> I have aching boobs and some stretching cramps so I'm hoping these are all signs of a healthy and happy pregnancy. :flower:

I am sure they are hun, try not to worry and cramps are normal, I am getting them too :hugs: Hope scan goes well and you see little bean very soon :D

I wont get one till 12 weeks :(


----------



## jms895

I need some bump/text buddies :flower:


----------



## jms895

Maffie, Noah is soooo cute :D xx


----------



## jms895

Tracie87 said:


> Maffie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tracie87 said:
> 
> 
> Knock knock please may i come in??
> 
> i think im due January 15th.. my cycles are up the wall so i went with my last cycle. I dunno how long ill be here i have a bad track record.
> 
> :)
> 
> Hi Tracie, seen alot of your posts about in GS here's hoping for a sticky. I have PMA todayClick to expand...
> 
> Thankyou :)Click to expand...

Hey Tracie, thats fantastic news :D YAY!!! So pleased for you

:dust: heres to a sticky one for you :dust: xxx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

jms895 said:


> I need some bump/text buddies :flower:

me... :) plus were close in distance aswell :) thats if ul have me :)


----------



## jms895

Of course :D

Yep we not far from each other! PM your mob no? Congrats again xx


----------



## mamaxm

omg how can people not like the name?! i am in love with it, wish OH wasn't friends with a kane (he spells it differently) if he wasn't there would be no doubt that would be bubs name if it's a boy. but since we can't :cry: we're in between dexter or miles for a boy.


----------



## jms895

Dextor is so cute :D


----------



## Expat

jms895 said:


> I need some bump/text buddies :flower:

 
I would love to be bump / text buddies as if I don't talk to someone I am actually going to explode I think!! In Durban (South Africa) for work and apart from the fact I hate being away from my husband (we live in Cape Town) I have no one to complain about my bloody MS that started yesterday.... URGHHH! We're keeping it a complete secret until 12 weeks... so... far... away :haha:

Don't suppose you have a blackberry? Then we could use BB messenger...?? 

Just had one my cup of coffee a day and they used longlife milk (which I hate) - thought about throwing it in coffee man maker's face and screaming like a mad woman... suppose this is a TOTALLY normal reaction to have??? :blush:


----------



## jms895

Sorry I dont have a blackberry :( Oooh Cape town, so exciting :D

Congrats hun.

Coffee - drink de-caff? I drink tea and drink red bush more again now xx

One of my March mummies friends from last year is from SA, and has just come back from holiday there (she now lives in uk) I bet she would love to speak to you too xx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

i shall when i find my fone.. i seem to have misplaced half my handbag :dohh:


----------



## naomicourt

Sorry Doobyju. :hugs: I hope you are back in first tri soon. Lots of baby dust to you :dust::dust::dust: xx


----------



## jms895

:rofl: baby brain :D


----------



## Expat

No I drink normal caffinated as I read somewhere you can have 1 cup a day... do... not... tell... me... I can't.... I may cry!! lol

Apparently to make coffee decaff the process is worse for your bump than caffinated (I'm spelling that wrong but can't seem to get it right ) 

At the hotel this morning there was a breakfast buffet and normally I'd be the first to dig in and have 16 courses and as I walked around it I realised I couldn't eat 1) the cheeses 2) processed meat 3) pineapple (only fresh fruit they had) 4) have a coffee... I ended up with branflakes with yoghurt and texted my DH in hysterics...

Would love to chat with your friend anytime! Bet she misses the weather here!


----------



## mamaxm

lol my baby brain kicked in early. lost my keys today and took OH's car only to find they were in my purse the whole time :blush:


----------



## PrincessTiana

Hello - am new to the forum and expecting again - due January 14th! Got my BFP yesterday but still in shock I think. Worst possible timing for us really but hey, who cares, we're having a baby!!! I will be having an elective c-section so expect baby will be joining us the week before my due date. Oh and I am also mummy to Chloe, my little princess, who is 3 in July!

Hope to get to know you all over the coming months! I'll be honest, I havent read the whole thread as of yet as it is 70 pages long. Is there anything essential I need to know to be part of the gang? Also how do I get a lovely "January Jellybeans" banner - they are fab!!!


----------



## jms895

:rofl:


----------



## jms895

Expat said:


> No I drink normal caffinated as I read somewhere you can have 1 cup a day... do... not... tell... me... I can't.... I may cry!! lol
> 
> Apparently to make coffee decaff the process is worse for your bump than caffinated (I'm spelling that wrong but can't seem to get it right )
> 
> At the hotel this morning there was a breakfast buffet and normally I'd be the first to dig in and have 16 courses and as I walked around it I realised I couldn't eat 1) the cheeses 2) processed meat 3) pineapple (only fresh fruit they had) 4) have a coffee... I ended up with branflakes with yoghurt and texted my DH in hysterics...
> 
> Would love to chat with your friend anytime! Bet she misses the weather here!

I would eat what you want hun, my auntie is a senior MW as is my best friend, everything in moderation I say xx

I dont drink coffee so no idea but I have 2 or 3 cups of tea a day (normal) and the rest redbush or herbal


----------



## jms895

:dohh: I really need to stop spamming on here and get my assignment finished while Caine is asleep :dohh: :wacko: catch up wuith you all later


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

PrincessTiana said:


> Hello - am new to the forum and expecting again - due January 14th! Got my BFP yesterday but still in shock I think. Worst possible timing for us really but hey, who cares, we're having a baby!!! I will be having an elective c-section so expect baby will be joining us the week before my due date. Oh and I am also mummy to Chloe, my little princess, who is 3 in July!
> 
> Hope to get to know you all over the coming months! I'll be honest, I havent read the whole thread as of yet as it is 70 pages long. Is there anything essential I need to know to be part of the gang? Also how do I get a lovely "January Jellybeans" banner - they are fab!!!

welcome :hi: hope you have a happy healthy 9 months

where in notts you from?


----------



## mamaxm

welcome princesst! if you go back, i think around the 12th page you can find the tickers w/ links. maybe earlier than that. chloe is one of the names OH and i like for a girl. :)


----------



## jms895

Welcome PrincessT - another Notts gal :dance: xxx Congrats xxx


----------



## flubdub

Aww, its not Mothers day over here :shrug:


----------



## PrincessTiana

jms895 said:


> Welcome PrincessT - another Notts gal :dance: xxx Congrats xxx

Hey! Yes I am in Hucknall - only moved to Notts a couple of months ago!!! So hardly know anyone up here at all apart from the people I work with! Madness. I don't even know which hospital I will come under for maternity stuff? City I would guess as I drive past that on the way to work - assuming they do maternity stuff?!?! God I really am clueless - but hey, great way to meet some people locally lol:happydance:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

PrincessTiana said:


> jms895 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome PrincessT - another Notts gal :dance: xxx Congrats xxx
> 
> Hey! Yes I am in Hucknall - only moved to Notts a couple of months ago!!! So hardly know anyone up here at all apart from the people I work with! Madness. I don't even know which hospital I will come under for maternity stuff? City I would guess as I drive past that on the way to work - assuming they do maternity stuff?!?! God I really am clueless - but hey, great way to meet some people locally lol:happydance:Click to expand...

yeah city most prob enless u have a early scan otherwise queens


----------



## jms895

Hucknall yay :D

Me and Caine are eating pizza, but its all homemade with wholemeal base and veggies mmmmmm :pizza:


----------



## Leakieloux

jms895 said:


> Leakieloux said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> I hope you are all doing well.
> 
> My first scan booked for 20th May - I'll be 6 weeks then. I can't wait to see if everything is going well and my little jellybean is growing and healthy. Has anyone had their early reassurance scan yet?
> 
> I have aching boobs and some stretching cramps so I'm hoping these are all signs of a healthy and happy pregnancy. :flower:
> 
> I am sure they are hun, try not to worry and cramps are normal, I am getting them too :hugs: Hope scan goes well and you see little bean very soon :D
> 
> I wont get one till 12 weeks :(Click to expand...

Thanks jms 895, i really appreciate your kind words.
What is your due date? :flower:


----------



## hopingtobemum

yey - according to period dates i am due 1st jan 2011!! please add me!!

having a scan next week so will update if i am different

lynz xxx


----------



## jms895

Leakielou - due 10th January, but am sure it will change at 12 week scan. I estimated Caine would be due 2-4th April but scan put me at 25th March and I had him 6 hours over due date :D Maybe cos I have short cycles? mmm not sure


----------



## jms895

Lynz (hoping tobe mum) welcome over and congratulations, a new years eve baby maybe? :D


----------



## xLuciax

flubdub said:


> Has anyone done their Chinese Gender Prediction yet?
> Im predicted a girl.
> https://www.babygenderprediction.com/chinese-gender-chart.html

I was predicted a girl too


----------



## xLuciax

Afternoon girlys! Does anyone want to be a text buddy aswell as bnb buddy? Having a :-( day today think its the hormones realitu is kicking in that my college course finished NeXT month and i need to move out of my mums and get things sorted my OH os being really slow and has no plan of movibg out of his parents till much later down the line im just feeling bit lost and lonely today my OH isnt ad excited or bothers to talk about the baby on top of that he doeant even want my cat to live with us i just feel like living on my own if thats the way hes going to be its so frustrating! sorry for rant hope american ladies ate having nice mothers day it's mothers day in south America today aswell I'm Colombian so celebrating it for my mum


----------



## sez

DoobyJu said:


> sez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DoobyJu said:
> 
> 
> Hello, I got my BFP on Wednesday 5th, making my due date 11th January. Looking forward to following all you ladies on this exciting journey.
> Julie xx
> 
> Hi DoobyJu,
> 
> We have the same due date :) You want to be Bump Buddies? :hugs:
> 
> 11.1.11 :happydance:
> 
> Sarah x x xClick to expand...
> 
> Sarah
> Thank you it would have been great but unfortunately i am not longer in January Jellybeans due to a few days of heavy bleeding and consequently discovered it wasn't to be this time. Back to the TTC page for me, Good luck to you and all the other January ladies.
> Julie xxClick to expand...

I am so sorry Julie - I wish you all the best TTC - Sending you lots of baby dust :hugs:

Sarah x x x


----------



## xLuciax

jms895 said:


> Hucknall yay :D
> 
> Me and Caine are eating pizza, but its all homemade with wholemeal base and veggies mmmmmm :pizza:

Yummyyyy


----------



## jms895

xLuciax said:


> flubdub said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone done their Chinese Gender Prediction yet?
> Im predicted a girl.
> https://www.babygenderprediction.com/chinese-gender-chart.html
> 
> I was predicted a girl tooClick to expand...

I think mine is girl here too, but I dont believe it, am sure this will be a boy too!


----------



## brillbride

First off----Princess tiana--iv been searching and searching for someone the same day as me---we are both due the 14/1---wey hey...

hi to tracie 87


all my fellow smep graduates--- including mamaxm, loulou, 

hi to jms895 and expat

hope u girls all keeping well---I am starving all the time---bloated and some baby brain too!!! crazy!!!

looking for a bump buddy too...so if anyone fancies it??? xxxxxxx

happy mothers day to those who are celebratin it:baby::baby::baby: 

plus roll on 12wks:thumbup:


----------



## Angelblue

Jms895 - random question but how do i put the link to my journal in my sig?


----------



## xLuciax

sooo happy to see SMEP graduates here too glad we are getting out BFPS :hugs:


----------



## xLuciax

I swear im still obsessed with POAS lool had few IC's and I love just seeing that second line come up before the control line hehehe


----------



## brillbride

hi xluciax---yes so great to see all us smep grads on here---hope u keeping well..xx


----------



## xLuciax

brillbride said:


> hi xluciax---yes so great to see all us smep grads on here---hope u keeping well..xx

whens ur EDD is it thw 13th Jan think your in same stages than me :-o when did missymoomoo get her bfp!!!?


----------



## fawkesymomma

:hugs: So sorry DoobyJu. Hope you will be back soon! :hugs:


----------



## brillbride

xLuciax said:


> brillbride said:
> 
> 
> hi xluciax---yes so great to see all us smep grads on here---hope u keeping well..xx
> 
> whens ur EDD is it thw 13th Jan think your in same stages than me :-o when did missymoomoo get her bfp!!!?Click to expand...

HI xluciax....im due the 14th january but my lasy cycle was the 9th of april so im day 31 today....when are you due?? 

dont think missy moo has her BFP yet...we were bump buddies on TTc just days before i got my BFP--hope she can join us soon though:):)

both you and I got our BFP a month earlier than jenny predicted--wasnt that weird!!!lol...:happydance::happydance:


----------



## xLuciax

brillbride said:


> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brillbride said:
> 
> 
> hi xluciax---yes so great to see all us smep grads on here---hope u keeping well..xx
> 
> whens ur EDD is it thw 13th Jan think your in same stages than me :-o when did missymoomoo get her bfp!!!?Click to expand...
> 
> HI xluciax....im due the 14th january but my lasy cycle was the 9th of april so im day 31 today....when are you due??
> 
> dont think missy moo has her BFP yet...we were bump buddies on TTc just days before i got my BFP--hope she can join us soon though:):)
> 
> both you and I got our BFP a month earlier than jenny predicted--wasnt that weird!!!lol...:happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

really? im 4 weeks 3 days like you too and im due 13th of january? LOL did ur doctor tell you the 14th aaahh well my last cycle was 8th of january thats why weve got different days then lol makes sense now 

I know! when did jenny predict yours? mine was June and Serendipity said August lol!


----------



## brillbride

xLuciax said:


> brillbride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brillbride said:
> 
> 
> hi xluciax---yes so great to see all us smep grads on here---hope u keeping well..xx
> 
> whens ur EDD is it thw 13th Jan think your in same stages than me :-o when did missymoomoo get her bfp!!!?Click to expand...
> 
> HI xluciax....im due the 14th january but my lasy cycle was the 9th of april so im day 31 today....when are you due??
> 
> dont think missy moo has her BFP yet...we were bump buddies on TTc just days before i got my BFP--hope she can join us soon though:):)
> 
> both you and I got our BFP a month earlier than jenny predicted--wasnt that weird!!!lol...:happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> really? im 4 weeks 3 days like you too and im due 13th of january? LOL did ur doctor tell you the 14th aaahh well my last cycle was 8th of january thats why weve got different days then lol makes sense now
> 
> I know! when did jenny predict yours? mine was June and Serendipity said August lol!Click to expand...

Havent been to the doctor-yet--just worked out my EDD on those online calculators and the 14 keeps coming up.. when i was making my ticker though i said that i was due the 13th of jan so it would coincide with my babies exact age having my last AF the 9th of April....dont ask...lol


yea Jenny said i would get a BFP in june from a cycle starting the same month--- i also ordered a cheri one---hasnt came yet--emailed her to say i got my BFP anyhow so i hope she gets it..lol god your serendipity was well out....did u reply to jenny or serendipy---?? I never bothered!!xxx


----------



## xLuciax

brillbride said:


> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brillbride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brillbride said:
> 
> 
> hi xluciax---yes so great to see all us smep grads on here---hope u keeping well..xx
> 
> whens ur EDD is it thw 13th Jan think your in same stages than me :-o when did missymoomoo get her bfp!!!?Click to expand...
> 
> HI xluciax....im due the 14th january but my lasy cycle was the 9th of april so im day 31 today....when are you due??
> 
> dont think missy moo has her BFP yet...we were bump buddies on TTc just days before i got my BFP--hope she can join us soon though:):)
> 
> both you and I got our BFP a month earlier than jenny predicted--wasnt that weird!!!lol...:happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> really? im 4 weeks 3 days like you too and im due 13th of january? LOL did ur doctor tell you the 14th aaahh well my last cycle was 8th of january thats why weve got different days then lol makes sense now
> 
> I know! when did jenny predict yours? mine was June and Serendipity said August lol!Click to expand...
> 
> Havent been to the doctor-yet--just worked out my EDD on those online calculators and the 14 keeps coming up.. when i was making my ticker though i said that i was due the 13th of jan so it would coincide with my babies exact age having my last AF the 9th of April....dont ask...lol
> 
> 
> yea Jenny said i would get a BFP in june from a cycle starting the same month--- i also ordered a cheri one---hasnt came yet--emailed her to say i got my BFP anyhow so i hope she gets it..lol god your serendipity was well out....did u reply to jenny or serendipy---?? I never bothered!!xxxClick to expand...

you have a scan soon though I see? is it a private one? I have my doctors appointment wednesday cant wait till I have midwife appointment! I was thinking about private scan but they are quite a lot of money it will be fun to see if when we see our doctors it comes out that we are due the same day we should be EDD buddies! lol nah I didnt reply either lol! yeah so thats weird we got a estimate from jenny saying same month but then we got our bfp same month but earlier than predicted lol


----------



## brillbride

xLuciax said:


> brillbride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brillbride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brillbride said:
> 
> 
> hi xluciax---yes so great to see all us smep grads on here---hope u keeping well..xx
> 
> whens ur EDD is it thw 13th Jan think your in same stages than me :-o when did missymoomoo get her bfp!!!?Click to expand...
> 
> HI xluciax....im due the 14th january but my lasy cycle was the 9th of april so im day 31 today....when are you due??
> 
> dont think missy moo has her BFP yet...we were bump buddies on TTc just days before i got my BFP--hope she can join us soon though:):)
> 
> both you and I got our BFP a month earlier than jenny predicted--wasnt that weird!!!lol...:happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> really? im 4 weeks 3 days like you too and im due 13th of january? LOL did ur doctor tell you the 14th aaahh well my last cycle was 8th of january thats why weve got different days then lol makes sense now
> 
> I know! when did jenny predict yours? mine was June and Serendipity said August lol!Click to expand...
> 
> Havent been to the doctor-yet--just worked out my EDD on those online calculators and the 14 keeps coming up.. when i was making my ticker though i said that i was due the 13th of jan so it would coincide with my babies exact age having my last AF the 9th of April....dont ask...lol
> 
> 
> yea Jenny said i would get a BFP in june from a cycle starting the same month--- i also ordered a cheri one---hasnt came yet--emailed her to say i got my BFP anyhow so i hope she gets it..lol god your serendipity was well out....did u reply to jenny or serendipy---?? I never bothered!!xxxClick to expand...
> 
> you have a scan soon though I see? is it a private one? I have my doctors appointment wednesday cant wait till I have midwife appointment! I was thinking about private scan but they are quite a lot of money it will be fun to see if when we see our doctors it comes out that we are due the same day we should be EDD buddies! lol nah I didnt reply either lol! yeah so thats weird we got a estimate from jenny saying same month but then we got our bfp same month but earlier than predicted lolClick to expand...

yea xLuciax--we have to be bump buddies now for sure--:happydance::happydance: im living In N.Ireland so part of the UK health system--but have decided to go private as had a bit of a rough year last year---i know its going to be dead expensive but hopefully worth it---the earliest they will scan me is 8 wks so im booked in --i think il be 8 wks 4 days---im already nevrous about that--i suppose i could get one at 6 wks (if i pushed it) but there wouldnt be much to see anyhow.... yea its mad---anyhows no-one ever has their baby on their EDD anyhow--haha...

def very weird that we BOTH got our BFP's early....but thank god we did---:happydance::happydance::happydance:xxxxx


----------



## brillbride

check out my new signature Xluciax!!XX

P.S forgot to say im not allowed to go private until 12 weeks so the 8 wk scan will cost me £30----which isnt bad at all..xx


----------



## xLuciax

brillbride said:


> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brillbride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brillbride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brillbride said:
> 
> 
> hi xluciax---yes so great to see all us smep grads on here---hope u keeping well..xx
> 
> whens ur EDD is it thw 13th Jan think your in same stages than me :-o when did missymoomoo get her bfp!!!?Click to expand...
> 
> HI xluciax....im due the 14th january but my lasy cycle was the 9th of april so im day 31 today....when are you due??
> 
> dont think missy moo has her BFP yet...we were bump buddies on TTc just days before i got my BFP--hope she can join us soon though:):)
> 
> both you and I got our BFP a month earlier than jenny predicted--wasnt that weird!!!lol...:happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> really? im 4 weeks 3 days like you too and im due 13th of january? LOL did ur doctor tell you the 14th aaahh well my last cycle was 8th of january thats why weve got different days then lol makes sense now
> 
> I know! when did jenny predict yours? mine was June and Serendipity said August lol!Click to expand...
> 
> Havent been to the doctor-yet--just worked out my EDD on those online calculators and the 14 keeps coming up.. when i was making my ticker though i said that i was due the 13th of jan so it would coincide with my babies exact age having my last AF the 9th of April....dont ask...lol
> 
> 
> yea Jenny said i would get a BFP in june from a cycle starting the same month--- i also ordered a cheri one---hasnt came yet--emailed her to say i got my BFP anyhow so i hope she gets it..lol god your serendipity was well out....did u reply to jenny or serendipy---?? I never bothered!!xxxClick to expand...
> 
> you have a scan soon though I see? is it a private one? I have my doctors appointment wednesday cant wait till I have midwife appointment! I was thinking about private scan but they are quite a lot of money it will be fun to see if when we see our doctors it comes out that we are due the same day we should be EDD buddies! lol nah I didnt reply either lol! yeah so thats weird we got a estimate from jenny saying same month but then we got our bfp same month but earlier than predicted lolClick to expand...
> 
> yea xLuciax--we have to be bump buddies now for sure--:happydance::happydance: im living In N.Ireland so part of the UK health system--but have decided to go private as had a bit of a rough year last year---i know its going to be dead expensive but hopefully worth it---the earliest they will scan me is 8 wks so im booked in --i think il be 8 wks 4 days---im already nevrous about that--i suppose i could get one at 6 wks (if i pushed it) but there wouldnt be much to see anyhow.... yea its mad---anyhows no-one ever has their baby on their EDD anyhow--haha...
> 
> def very weird that we BOTH got our BFP's early....but thank god we did---:happydance::happydance::happydance:xxxxxClick to expand...



hehe I love your sig gonna add you onto mine now yay!! oh yeah ireland seems like it is bit diff have no idea how far ill be till my scan just hoping I have a nice midwife im from london but living in place called milton keynes half hour from london right now luckily im going back to london before I give birth the midwifes at the hospital here are meant to be quite bad they have bad rate of baby deaths at this hospital too :-| do you have any other children?


----------



## brillbride

hi Luicia--this is our First baby---awwww!! really really really cant wait --im sososososo excited and i cant wait to get my bump---yahhhh....

I got married last july--and got preggers straight away--but it ended in MC:nope: have a really different feeling with this pregnancy though:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 

im so hungry all the time---boobs are so weird all the time too..and majorly bloated--

i want to get every symptom going though:happydance::happydance::happydance:
have u any symptoms??


----------



## jms895

Angelblue said:


> Jms895 - random question but how do i put the link to my journal in my sig?

I See you sorted it hun :D It took me ages to figure out! xx


----------



## ButtonJessie

Hi Jellybeans,

Got my CB digi 3+ today!! Wooohooo!! :D

My boobs are REALLY sore today, and feel quite hot/burning at some points. 

Also had lots of cramping like AF pains and some that reached down to my bum/thighs. Anyone had those?


----------



## jms895

I just had an hour sleep hope that doesnt mean I am up until 2am again tonight :( just couldnt stay awake :wacko:


----------



## stardust22

Thought I would pop here and say hello! Congrats on all the :bfp: and I really hope to be joining you. I test May 20th
xx


----------



## xLuciax

jms895 said:


> I just had an hour sleep hope that doesnt mean I am up until 2am again tonight :( just couldnt stay awake :wacko:

im with you on this one I get soo tired so early then im up extra early ive been waking up at silly hours in the morning like 4am


----------



## xLuciax

stardust22 said:


> Thought I would pop here and say hello! Congrats on all the :bfp: and I really hope to be joining you. I test May 20th
> xx

sooo hoping you can join us stardust my fellow SMEP girl!!!


----------



## jms895

Good luck stardust xxx


----------



## stardust22

Yay Lucia!! I want to come over to you too. Fingers, legs arms, toes and EVERYTHING crossed!! I followed SMEP to the t. It has to be my month!


----------



## stardust22

jms895 said:


> Good luck stardust xxx

Thank you :flower:


----------



## cupc4kes

Hi can I join you please I got my BFP yesterday after 12 mnths of trying. I should be due around the 12th Jan but at the min Im still in shock,lol. Hopefully Ill be speaking to you soon xx


----------



## brillbride

congrats cupcake...xxx

and gd luck stardust--hope u join us soon....xxxxxxx


----------



## flubdub

jms895 said:


> I just had an hour sleep hope that doesnt mean I am up until 2am again tonight :( just couldnt stay awake :wacko:

I was like this yesterday. I was knackered all day, didnt have a sleep though, and then couldnt sleep last night. I hate not getting a good night sleep, it really tires me out.
I thought we were meant to want to sleep all the time when pregnant? It worried me a bit :cry:


----------



## cupc4kes

Ive found that my sleep has been rubbish, ok getting to sleep but waking up about 4-5am. I was thinking maybe its just the excitement of it all?


----------



## mamatobe86

hey just got my bfp today i'm so excited this is my first baby and i'm so clueless on what i need to do next anyway anyone wants to be bump buddies i really need someone to help me through this journey....
Congrats to all the bfps and happy mother's day


----------



## Angelblue

cupc4kes said:


> Ive found that my sleep has been rubbish, ok getting to sleep but waking up about 4-5am. I was thinking maybe its just the excitement of it all?

We got NO sleep at all the first night we found out - we were so excited! So much running through your mind! :happydance:


----------



## jms895

flubdub said:


> jms895 said:
> 
> 
> I just had an hour sleep hope that doesnt mean I am up until 2am again tonight :( just couldnt stay awake :wacko:
> 
> I was like this yesterday. I was knackered all day, didnt have a sleep though, and then couldnt sleep last night. I hate not getting a good night sleep, it really tires me out.
> I thought we were meant to want to sleep all the time when pregnant? It worried me a bit :cry:Click to expand...

I wanted to sleep all the time with Caine but couldnt in 1st Tri, 2nd Tri I was up for the toilet all night and had heartburn, then 3rd Tri I was too fat to move and back was killing, so in theory you are knackered for 8 months, then baby comes and you still cant sleep :dohh: ha ha


----------



## jms895

Congratulations mamatobe86 and cupcakes x


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

anyone suffering with bad taste in your mouth? i keep getting a nasty taste in my mouth


----------



## rocksy2185

Hello everyone,

Thanks for adding me to the list! :)

I seem to have been constantly tired for the last few weeks, falling asleep at 3 in the afternoon, like today, for an hour solid, then dozing off by 10 pm... It's not too bad, just when you're out with friends and can't keep your eyes open all night... *yawn*

I've been getting very bad hormonal/sinus aches all round my eyes, ears and nose, pressure like my head is going to explode! I normally get it before my period starts for a day which goes as soon as it starts, like some kind of valve has been opened and pressure released. But this has just been going on and off for weeks now... 

But still, with all that plus feeling sick/having heartburn/indigestion/acid reflux etc. I still wouldn't change it for the world :) 

Just though I'd share all that incase someone else is feeling the same...

Love to all xx


----------



## cupc4kes

I think we're still in shock to be honest we still cant get our heads around it dunno if its cos it took so long


----------



## Jolene

Hi :hi: I got my :bfp: today!!! Can you please add me to the list? I am due on 13 January :happydance:


----------



## MrsEngland

I get a nasty taste in mouth particularly when i eat some foods or drink ribena lol. 
And i am tired constantly. I am going to bed at about 10pm and then not getting up until 10am (or earlier if i have to be up for work) and then napping in the afternoon, i feel asleep watching a film today its crazy! I like sleep but i just can't stay awake now. Guess i am growing a baby though!
Plus the nausea is really starting to get me, especially if i drink anything with milk or eat yoghurt.


----------



## rocksy2185

Hey cupc4kes, I know what you mean I've only just got my head around it, took us 10 months so it's all a bit of a shock... Infact, when we started trying, I'd planned to have a March baby, teehee, how wrong was I!!!

Well done Jolene!!! January beans all round!

Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months for everyone :) xx


----------



## cupc4kes

Lol I know I planned for an April baby bear in mind we've been trying for 12 mnths that wasnt obvioulsy meant to be,lol.

I get that taste as well MrsEngland I had to with my little girl as well its like a copper taste isnt it? Ive also started to feel a bit sick off and on but my boobs are really painful its not helped by a toddler who likes jumping about either,lol


----------



## plum

Hi Ladies, I would like to join for January... I am due 1/5/11 after trying for over a year!


----------



## mamatobe86

congrats plum


----------



## lovealittle1

Trying to keep up with this thread!!

Congrats to flubdub, klcuk3, tracie87, princesstiana, lynz, cupc4kes, mamatobe86, Jolene, plum :happydance: :happydance:

Leakieloux  exciting news about getting your scan booked!

Doobyju  so sorry hun :hugs:

Mamaxm  hope you get your medical insurance sorted

Jade  I really like Dextor but spelled Dexter DH doesnt like it so much though!

Good luck stardust :dust:

I will be 5 weeks tomorrow :wohoo: I have had some uncontrollable giggles today must be those lovely pregnancy hormones!! My bbs started to hurt today too my cat walked on one of the ladies today when I was laying on the couch and ooouuuuch!! I like it though because it gives me reassurance that everything is going as it should be!

Hope everyone is wonderful!


----------



## MissAma

hodbert said:


> Hi and congrats to all new BFP's!!!
> 
> Just off for my scan, sooo nervous :S

Anyone heard anything from Hodbert?:shrug:


----------



## fawkesymomma

ButtonJessie said:


> Hi Jellybeans,
> 
> Got my CB digi 3+ today!! Wooohooo!! :D
> 
> My boobs are REALLY sore today, and feel quite hot/burning at some points.
> 
> Also had lots of cramping like AF pains and some that reached down to my bum/thighs. Anyone had those?

I've had all of those! My boobs are killing me, I finally went out and got a couple of sports bras to wear when sleeping so I can rollover without waking up at night! :sleep:

I have had some cramps/twinges in my abdomen, and a couple of times some sharp pains. Freaked me out a bit as those pains were similar to what I felt when we had our ectopic, but they weren't nearly as bad and went away after a bit. Hope yours start to get better soon!


----------



## mamaxm

i'm having cramping too, and sorry if this is tmi but my CM is ridiculous. looked like i peed myself today. going to have to figure out how to deal with that, haha.


----------



## xLuciax

My cm is the tmi but I wear night dresses usually with nothing under lol when I stood up in the morning it just came flooding out like water


----------



## xLuciax

Jolene said:


> Hi :hi: I got my :bfp: today!!! Can you please add me to the list? I am due on 13 January :happydance:

I'm due jan 13th too


----------



## nightlyflower

I would really like the reassurance of more symptoms, but I suppose I am only about 6 weeks or so. Kind of wish I was tired, but I'm kind of glad I'm not because this week is finals. I need to study.

Found out that my mother might be moving to France for work, so she has talked about having us take over the mortgage on her house on the condition that I keep my younger brother in line and make sure he does well in school and stays out of trouble. I've done that damn near all of my life, so that won't be much of a problem. I was glad to here it because our lease is up in December and she only lives a couple of blocks away so the move will be easier.

Well, I wish good sleepies for all of you trying to get in some good sleepy time. I'm off to try that right now.


----------



## xLuciax

Jolene said:


> Hi :hi: I got my :bfp: today!!! Can you please add me to the list? I am due on 13 January :happydance:




mamatobe86 said:


> hey just got my bfp today i'm so excited this is my first baby and i'm so clueless on what i need to do next anyway anyone wants to be bump buddies i really need someone to help me through this journey....
> Congrats to all the bfps and happy mother's day

aw bless you it's my first baby too I'm feeling the same as you are lol how old are you


----------



## xLuciax

Personal question but have any of you BD since getting bfp? I have but not sure if it's safe


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Morning everyone how is everyone? m gunna ring my dr today ry get an appointment with her see if she can get me a slot on the RCM program at the local hospital


----------



## Jolene

Thanks Lucia, we're due on the same day! As far as :sex: is concerned. My doc has always said it was safe. With my one pregnancy though, we were told to abstain but that was due to 'complications'.


----------



## Maffie

Daft question here Tracie whats an RCM programme?

Im not even in the mood to :sex: im just so tired, although the 4am feed for Noah is taking it out of me at the moment.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Maffie said:


> Daft question here Tracie whats an RCM programme?
> 
> Im not even in the mood to :sex: im just so tired, although the 4am feed for Noah is taking it out of me at the moment.

reacurrent miscarrage program. m hospital runs a clinic for women with a history of problems so they can scan them regular and keep an eye on them.


----------



## naomicourt

Congrats to the new BFP's!! :flower:

I haven't heard from my bump buddies for a while. How are you all?? And Hodbert, how are you getting on??

My (.Y.) are so sore now! and the morning sickness seems to be kicking in now. I really struggled eating my dinner last night. :dohh:

I am six weeks now! Nearly half way through the fast trimester already!! Yippeeee! :)


----------



## Maffie

Tracie87 said:


> Maffie said:
> 
> 
> Daft question here Tracie whats an RCM programme?
> 
> Im not even in the mood to :sex: im just so tired, although the 4am feed for Noah is taking it out of me at the moment.
> 
> reacurrent miscarrage program. m hospital runs a clinic for women with a history of problems so they can scan them regular and keep an eye on them.Click to expand...

oh that sounds like a good program. I'm getting an early booking in at home next week so I can get transferred onto consultant care asap.


----------



## Maffie

naomicourt said:


> Congrats to the new BFP's!! :flower:
> 
> I haven't heard from my bump buddies for a while. How are you all?? And Hodbert, how are you getting on??
> 
> My (.Y.) are so sore now! and the morning sickness seems to be kicking in now. I really struggled eating my dinner last night. :dohh:
> 
> I am six weeks now! Nearly half way through the fast trimester already!! Yippeeee! :)

Its funny that so many find out they are pregnant at around half way through first trimester, butr it also seems the longest time.

I wont relax until I get passed my mc date (lost first baby at 7-8 weeks) so i'm feeling anxious even though last pregnancy was successful.


----------



## twiglet1987

I'm due 7th of jan x


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Maffie said:


> Tracie87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maffie said:
> 
> 
> Daft question here Tracie whats an RCM programme?
> 
> Im not even in the mood to :sex: im just so tired, although the 4am feed for Noah is taking it out of me at the moment.
> 
> reacurrent miscarrage program. m hospital runs a clinic for women with a history of problems so they can scan them regular and keep an eye on them.Click to expand...
> 
> oh that sounds like a good program. I'm getting an early booking in at home next week so I can get transferred onto consultant care asap.Click to expand...

i have no choice but to be on that program otherwise i lose out and wont get any scans untill 12 weeks. its just a shame its took 6 attempts to get constant care.


----------



## ButtonJessie

Yes, where is hodbert? I really hope everything is okay. 

I had a terrible night last night. Woke up at 3.45 with excruciating cramps, worse than my normal AF pains by far. I was so frightened, I cried and cried :cry: Felt like the MC pains I had last time, but when I MC'd these pains didn't start until I had already been bleeding for hours. Anyway I had a warm bath which helped immediately, then managed to get back to sleep after an hour or so. Still no sign of any bleeding at all so I'm feeling a little better...all the way through it I kept thinking about this thread and remembering that someone else had been woken up in the night with terrible cramps and everything was okay....2016 was that you?

Luckily I'm not at work this morning because I've got my booking in at my doctors, so I can talk to them then and arrange for my 7 week scan which is just over a week away. Phew!

Xxx


----------



## Maffie

Some hospitals are just useless, im under a new hospital this time. I had scans from 6 weeks last time but dont think i'll get an early one now.

I hope the doctor can get you on the program asap.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

shit my dr isnt about isnt back untill thursday... she wont give me an appointment with anyone else because of the time i want. pfft


----------



## cupc4kes

I have my app today with my Dr so that may make it feel a bit more real. Didnt think I would get in as I only rung today but it isnt till 5:10pm so that maybe why,lol.xx


----------



## hodbert

Hi Everyone!!

Sorry its been so long since I posted, I had my scan last Wednesday and then it was a major rush to get back afterwards and get to airport and have been in UK since and mega busy! :dohh:

Just to let you all know my scan went brilliantly, although I was v v nervous beforehand!! We saw little flickering heartbeat and got a piccie, so we're thrilled! :happydance: He dated me at 6+5 at the time, which means I am 7+3 today, so my ticker needs updating! I know that really puts me as a December Dreamer, but I hope you won't mind me hanging around here as I like it as a JB!! :winkwink:

I hope everyone is doing ok, I've not had time to read all threads and catch up but I'm sure there are a lot more faces even in only a few days! :hugs:


----------



## xLuciax

ButtonJessie said:


> Yes, where is hodbert? I really hope everything is okay.
> 
> I had a terrible night last night. Woke up at 3.45 with excruciating cramps, worse than my normal AF pains by far. I was so frightened, I cried and cried :cry: Felt like the MC pains I had last time, but when I MC'd these pains didn't start until I had already been bleeding for hours. Anyway I had a warm bath which helped immediately, then managed to get back to sleep after an hour or so. Still no sign of any bleeding at all so I'm feeling a little better...all the way through it I kept thinking about this thread and remembering that someone else had been woken up in the night with terrible cramps and everything was okay....2016 was that you?
> 
> Luckily I'm not at work this morning because I've got my booking in at my doctors, so I can talk to them then and arrange for my 7 week scan which is just over a week away. Phew!
> 
> Xxx

hope everythings ok hun ive been getting pretty bad cramps too like period ones kept rushing to toilet to check over the weekend they seem ok now though i've heard the cramps are normal though


----------



## xLuciax

hodbert said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Sorry its been so long since I posted, I had my scan last Wednesday and then it was a major rush to get back afterwards and get to airport and have been in UK since and mega busy! :dohh:
> 
> Just to let you all know my scan went brilliantly, although I was v v nervous beforehand!! We saw little flickering heartbeat and got a piccie, so we're thrilled! :happydance: He dated me at 6+5 at the time, which means I am 7+3 today, so my ticker needs updating! I know that really puts me as a December Dreamer, but I hope you won't mind me hanging around here as I like it as a JB!! :winkwink:
> 
> I hope everyone is doing ok, I've not had time to read all threads and catch up but I'm sure there are a lot more faces even in only a few days! :hugs:

glad the scan went ok :-D welcome back !


----------



## xLuciax

Tracie87 said:


> shit my dr isnt about isnt back untill thursday... she wont give me an appointment with anyone else because of the time i want. pfft

argh now anoying hun my dr appointment is this wednesday my doctors is the same can take weeks to get an appointment sometimes think I booked around the right time


----------



## xLuciax

cupc4kes said:


> I have my app today with my Dr so that may make it feel a bit more real. Didnt think I would get in as I only rung today but it isnt till 5:10pm so that maybe why,lol.xx

ooo let us know how it goes! I have my first appointment with doctor on wednesday


----------



## hodbert

Thanks Lucia.

Button jessie and Naomi - just saw your posts, thanks for thinking of me!! :hugs:


----------



## xLuciax

Jolene said:


> Thanks Lucia, we're due on the same day! As far as :sex: is concerned. My doc has always said it was safe. With my one pregnancy though, we were told to abstain but that was due to 'complications'.

:-D yes we are how are your symptoms?


----------



## annmc30

i have a scan on the 24th may so if its 1 im due the 10th jan but if its twins im due 18th dec


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

have a nice day ladies im off to work now :) 

xx


----------



## ama

naomicourt said:


> Congrats to the new BFP's!! :flower:
> 
> I haven't heard from my bump buddies for a while. How are you all?? And Hodbert, how are you getting on??
> 
> My (.Y.) are so sore now! and the morning sickness seems to be kicking in now. I really struggled eating my dinner last night. :dohh:
> 
> I am six weeks now! Nearly half way through the fast trimester already!! Yippeeee! :)

:hugs:happy to see you..well my bbs are still sooo sore ,feeling sick from time i wake to dinner time but its all for a good reason :happydance: i have my scan in two days time sooo excited about that :happydance:


----------



## Jolene

Not much symptom-wise here except for one and I'm dying to ask you girls if anyone else has experienced this, lol. Sorry if it's TMI.....

There is NOTHING like an orgasm when you're pregnant! I know from my previous pregnancies. Must be the hormones :blush: Almost a week before I got my BFP we had :sex: and I just knew I must be pregnant coz in my 10yrs of marriage it doesn't compare to that, iykwim??? Sorry if I said too much, but I'm really curious to know if any of you ladies have experienced that cos it's deffo a symptom! :blush:


----------



## mummy<3lewis

naomicourt said:


> Congrats to the new BFP's!! :flower:
> 
> I haven't heard from my bump buddies for a while. How are you all?? And Hodbert, how are you getting on??
> 
> My (.Y.) are so sore now! and the morning sickness seems to be kicking in now. I really struggled eating my dinner last night. :dohh:
> 
> I am six weeks now! Nearly half way through the fast trimester already!! Yippeeee! :)

Hey Naomi, hope you had a good holiday! Im doing well, 6w2d now! Have got my booking appointment and first scan on 9th June, less than a month away.:happydance: I cant wait! Sorry to hear your feeling sick, I still havent had any nausea, its starting to freak me out! By this stage with my son I was already puking several times a day, whereas i am the opposite with this pregnancy I cant stop eating!:munch::munch::munch:
Other than that, my bbs are a little tender and have a lot of cm! (sorry tmi!) have to keep running to the loo as I am paranoid that I am bleeding! x


----------



## Expat

Hi all, 

Congratulations to all the new BFP'S!!! Seems I don't read the thread for a couple of days and then there's a million new ones - how great!! 

As for sex (sorry doing quick reply so no symbols - lol) I asked my Dr and she said it was absolutely fine as the baby is protected high up in your cervix (or something) and yesterday in the pregnancy mag I was reading it said that your baby loves it as when you orgasm it's like a 'vibrating hug' - don't know if that's weird or not but there you go! 

Was very scared last week as started bleeding (very lightly) after sex but since then all fine so as my doc said 'do whatever feels right until it doesn't anymore'. 

Does anyone have MS that comes and goes? I have the bloated feeling all the time but the MS is really bad at times (different times in the day) and then the next day will hardly be there at all - is this normal?? 

I just have to say - I'm 6 weeks today!!! Only a week left (next Monday) till my first scan - I have a stabbing pain in my right side (since day of ovulation - same place) and so have worried constantly that something's not right but the Dr checked and said unless it's really bad not to worry... yeah right - I'm petrified!!!! 

Hope you're all well!!


----------



## PrincessTiana

mummy<3lewis said:

> Other than that, my bbs are a little tender and have a lot of cm! (sorry tmi!) have to keep running to the loo as I am paranoid that I am bleeding! x

Thank god im not the only one! Seem to be on constant knicker watch and keep thinking I have come on, only to rush to the loo and find more clear/creamy CM (sorry if tmi). I am still wearing a jumbo size sanitary towel as I am sure AF is going to arrive any minute, despite now being 3 days late and numerous +ive tests!!!


----------



## mummy<3lewis

PrincessTiana said:


> mummy<3lewis said:
> 
> Other than that, my bbs are a little tender and have a lot of cm! (sorry tmi!) have to keep running to the loo as I am paranoid that I am bleeding! x
> 
> Thank god im not the only one! Seem to be on constant knicker watch and keep thinking I have come on, only to rush to the loo and find more clear/creamy CM (sorry if tmi). I am still wearing a jumbo size sanitary towel as I am sure AF is going to arrive any minute, despite now being 3 days late and numerous +ive tests!!!Click to expand...

hehe 'knicker watch' :haha: love it! x


----------



## CaptainMummy

Have my doctors appointment today at 4.20pm.. although she is going to refer me to a hospital in glasgow. Does anyone know if the first appointment I get with the new hospital will be my booking appointment or will I need to get another pointless appointment with them first before my booking?

bbs are killing me, although I keep poking them just to make sure they're still sore! Lol.


----------



## kazpeza

hiya ladies can i please join i found out friday i am pregnant and am due january 17th


----------



## leanne_darla

Hi ladies i found out im 4weeks and 4days so due January 13th i think, if i did my calculations right lol


----------



## nightlyflower

Jolene said:


> Not much symptom-wise here except for one and I'm dying to ask you girls if anyone else has experienced this, lol. Sorry if it's TMI.....
> 
> There is NOTHING like an orgasm when you're pregnant! I know from my previous pregnancies. Must be the hormones :blush: Almost a week before I got my BFP we had :sex: and I just knew I must be pregnant coz in my 10yrs of marriage it doesn't compare to that, iykwim??? Sorry if I said too much, but I'm really curious to know if any of you ladies have experienced that cos it's deffo a symptom! :blush:

I know exactly what you mean. My sex drive right now is crazy, but I think it is because my orgasms feel so incredibly good.


----------



## brillbride

hi girlies--felt really sick this morn---around 11 am at break at work I felt like throwing up but didnt--anyone else starting to feel sick???xx


----------



## 2016

ButtonJessie said:


> Yes, where is hodbert? I really hope everything is okay.
> 
> I had a terrible night last night. Woke up at 3.45 with excruciating cramps, worse than my normal AF pains by far. I was so frightened, I cried and cried :cry: Felt like the MC pains I had last time, but when I MC'd these pains didn't start until I had already been bleeding for hours. Anyway I had a warm bath which helped immediately, then managed to get back to sleep after an hour or so. Still no sign of any bleeding at all so I'm feeling a little better...all the way through it I kept thinking about this thread and remembering that someone else had been woken up in the night with terrible cramps and everything was okay....2016 was that you?
> 
> Luckily I'm not at work this morning because I've got my booking in at my doctors, so I can talk to them then and arrange for my 7 week scan which is just over a week away. Phew!
> 
> Xxx

Yes that was me...good memory! Woke up every other night at about 3am with cramps so bad I had to take paracetamol. Made me so afraid I cried too! :hugs: Havent had anything like that since 6 weeks so I reckon it was the initial stretching and burrowing of Squiggle.


----------



## brillbride

anyone having lots of CM??? im having loads---


----------



## PrincessTiana

brillbride said:


> anyone having lots of CM??? im having loads---

Me - loads and loads - keep thinking I have come on and keeping having to run up and check!


----------



## brillbride

hi Princess Tiana--I am thee exact same--was doing the dishes there and could feel it coming--im always so worried and im running to the loo to check---hopefully I will calm down soon---i am so relieved when it is just CM!! phew!!:)


----------



## PrincessTiana

Still doesnt feel real. off to Dr's tomorrow so will hopefully feel more real after that!!


----------



## brillbride

good luck with that princess tiana.xx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

hiya im home :D

gosh on the way to work i was soooooo ill.. kept heaving the whole way and at work.. then had my dinner after work and i couldnt face it. it was awful...


----------



## rcbrown08

Congrats to all the new BFP's!

Hodbert, glad to have you back. Wonderful news about baby's heartbeat! :happydance:


----------



## Jolene

nightlyflower said:


> Jolene said:
> 
> 
> Not much symptom-wise here except for one and I'm dying to ask you girls if anyone else has experienced this, lol. Sorry if it's TMI.....
> 
> There is NOTHING like an orgasm when you're pregnant! I know from my previous pregnancies. Must be the hormones :blush: Almost a week before I got my BFP we had :sex: and I just knew I must be pregnant coz in my 10yrs of marriage it doesn't compare to that, iykwim??? Sorry if I said too much, but I'm really curious to know if any of you ladies have experienced that cos it's deffo a symptom! :blush:
> 
> I know exactly what you mean. My sex drive right now is crazy, but I think it is because my orgasms feel so incredibly good.Click to expand...

lol, ok so I'm not alone on that one! Thanks


----------



## Niamh's mummy

Hi can i join you please!!
I got my BFP this morning! 
I think my due date is 20th jan 2011 x x


----------



## 2016

Hodbert...so thrilled the scan went well :hugs:


----------



## hodbert

Hi Ladies thanks for the welcome back!! :D Am back in the USA on Wed but my mum is coming over for a couple of weeks so may remain on the quiet side.

I hope u r all good though, have I missed much? :hugs:


----------



## jms895

Tracie87 said:


> Maffie said:
> 
> 
> Daft question here Tracie whats an RCM programme?
> 
> Im not even in the mood to :sex: im just so tired, although the 4am feed for Noah is taking it out of me at the moment.
> 
> reacurrent miscarrage program. m hospital runs a clinic for women with a history of problems so they can scan them regular and keep an eye on them.Click to expand...

I would just turn up at the EPU and ask to be registered they will scan you early and put you on books et xxx


----------



## jms895

hodbert said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Sorry its been so long since I posted, I had my scan last Wednesday and then it was a major rush to get back afterwards and get to airport and have been in UK since and mega busy! :dohh:
> 
> Just to let you all know my scan went brilliantly, although I was v v nervous beforehand!! We saw little flickering heartbeat and got a piccie, so we're thrilled! :happydance: He dated me at 6+5 at the time, which means I am 7+3 today, so my ticker needs updating! I know that really puts me as a December Dreamer, but I hope you won't mind me hanging around here as I like it as a JB!! :winkwink:
> 
> I hope everyone is doing ok, I've not had time to read all threads and catch up but I'm sure there are a lot more faces even in only a few days! :hugs:

Fab news hun, so pleased for you :D


----------



## jms895

Hey ladies, my you lot can chat :rofl: just took me ages catching up!!

Hows everyone? I am ok still bloated nothing much else to report!

Am wondering whether to ring MW and make an appointment or leave a few weeks, not sure........


----------



## justthestart

Great news about the scan hodbert x


----------



## jms895

PrincessTiana said:


> Still doesnt feel real. off to Dr's tomorrow so will hopefully feel more real after that!!

Hope all goes well hun xx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

its not EPU ill go under.. its a clinic a special dr runs for ppl with m/c history :) except i cnt remember her name or have her number.


----------



## xLuciax

brillbride said:


> anyone having lots of CM??? im having loads---

Me too was out shopping today and felt it all pouring out and was worried it was AF but was just CM


----------



## xLuciax

Hi girls will read through posts and get updated tomorrow this little bean although it's so tiny is taking literally all my energy I've not ben able to keep my eyea open since 8oclock :-( going to my OH house for the weekend Friday am worried that we won't be able to do out usual things since I'm feeling so tired is anyone taking folic acid? I bought 2 little box supplys today also for some reason im not needing to pee as much anymore hope thats a good sign rather than bad also went into mothercare today just to look around wow i saw a juicy couture pram!! Lol not that im in to designers but wow they actuall make peana too! Well im off to lay in bed now as Boring as i soundtrack i have my college disertation to get on with tomorrow so need to be up early then have my doc appt 8am wednesday! Woo sweet baby drena girls catch up tomorrow xx


----------



## jms895

Brillbride and Lucia - me too :D 

Tracie surely you cant wait till the end of May, thats not on!? Hows your tummy now?


----------



## xLuciax

Sorry about spelling mistakes i had the spanish setting switched on on my iPhone and sometimes turns words into giberish lol


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

i dnt intend to. im gunna just have to sette for a diff dr :(


----------



## xLuciax

By the way girls (in the uk) if u have the tv channel called "viva" turn it on at 10oclock theres an ameican program called 16 and pregnant quite interesting


----------



## jms895

xLuciax said:


> Hi girls will read through posts and get updated tomorrow this little bean although it's so tiny is taking literally all my energy I've not ben able to keep my eyea open since 8oclock :-( going to my OH house for the weekend Friday am worried that we won't be able to do out usual things since I'm feeling so tired is anyone taking folic acid? I bought 2 little box supplys today also for some reason im not needing to pee as much anymore hope thats a good sign rather than bad also went into mothercare today just to look around wow i saw a juicy couture pram!! Lol not that im in to designers but wow they actuall make peana too! Well im off to lay in bed now as Boring as i soundtrack i have my college disertation to get on with tomorrow so need to be up early then have my doc appt 8am wednesday! Woo sweet baby drena girls catch up tomorrow xx

I am doing an assignment now too :( boring, hope all goes well Wednesday! Yes I am taking multi vitamins and F.A hun too, catch up soon xx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

right bedtime.. got work again tomorrow...

night ladies and bumps 

xxx


----------



## Leakieloux

twiglet1987 said:


> I'm due 7th of jan x

Hi Twiglet
Congratualtions:flower:
I'm due 7th Jan too!


----------



## suzie_q

hi, just found this forum today, and just got my positive home test last night. I know when I conceived so according to the internet I'm due Jan. 20th but will see doc soon to confirm everything. Is there a post on the acronyms used throughout this forum? I have a hard time understanding it all!


----------



## Leakieloux

suzie_q said:


> hi, just found this forum today, and just got my positive home test last night. I know when I conceived so according to the internet I'm due Jan. 20th but will see doc soon to confirm everything. Is there a post on the acronyms used throughout this forum? I have a hard time understanding it all!

Hi Suzie Q 

Congratulations on your BFP :bfp: :happydance:

On the Baby and Bump home page there is a link to abbreviations and lingo which I found very useful!


----------



## sounderella

I'm due Jan 15th! Woot!


----------



## jms895

Congrats both!! Assignment nearly done, am shattered and work in the morning :sleep:


----------



## jms895

suzie_q said:


> hi, just found this forum today, and just got my positive home test last night. I know when I conceived so according to the internet I'm due Jan. 20th but will see doc soon to confirm everything. Is there a post on the acronyms used throughout this forum? I have a hard time understanding it all!

Hey Suzie, I have asked a mod to post for you xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Here you go :) https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html


----------



## shlindz

Hi Ladies! Just got my :bfp: today. I'll be going to the doc on friday to confirm. According to the net my edd is Jan. 18th. YAY!!!
DH and I are soooo excited. I look forward to spending the next 9 months getting to know all of you :)


----------



## lovealittle1

hi ladies - congrats to all the new :bfp:'s 

Not much to report today! I think the tiredness has officially set in for me. Yesterday I had an afternoon nap then I fell asleep around 7:30 on the couch DH woke me up around 10 to go to bed and then I slept the whole night through!! wow!!


----------



## jms895

Thanks Arcanegirl :D

Congratulations Schlindz x


----------



## jms895

Go lovealittle! You must have been tired. I am currently tired but in insomniac mode, will hit me in the morning :(


----------



## suzie_q

thanks ladies. 
congrats shlindz!


----------



## lovealittle1

does anyone from Canada know when we get to hear the heartbeat for the first time?


----------



## jms895

Have you spoke to anyone in BnB Groups in the Canadian mummies section? Loads of nice ladies in there x


----------



## fawkesymomma

We had our first scan today!! We measured 5+3, but by my calendar we are 5+6. We saw a heartbeat and it was 113 bpm. We go back next Thursday for scan two, hopefully we'll get to see a bigger heart, and maybe we can see beebs!


----------



## PrincessTiana

I'm out girls. Woke up this morning bleeding heavily. Not a complete surprise - this pregnancy didn't feel quite right from the minute I got my BFP, so if it had to end it's got to be better it ended now rather than in a few weeks.

Sticky dust to you all and hope you all have happy and healthy pregnancies x


----------



## myk's mummy

I'm so sorry PrincessTiana :hug:


----------



## PrincessTiana

Thanks. I'm ok - like I said, had a feeling from the start that it wasn't meant to be. It'll happen when the time is right x


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Finally got a dr's appointment. today at 11:10. i was naughty and rang up as an emergency. it was the only way i could get in this side of may!


----------



## naomicourt

ama said:


> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to the new BFP's!! :flower:
> 
> I haven't heard from my bump buddies for a while. How are you all?? And Hodbert, how are you getting on??
> 
> My (.Y.) are so sore now! and the morning sickness seems to be kicking in now. I really struggled eating my dinner last night. :dohh:
> 
> I am six weeks now! Nearly half way through the fast trimester already!! Yippeeee! :)
> 
> :hugs:happy to see you..well my bbs are still sooo sore ,feeling sick from time i wake to dinner time but its all for a good reason :happydance: i have my scan in two days time sooo excited about that :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks. This thread is so busy now, it is hard to catch up with everything that is going on. lol

My symptoms sound the same as yours. It's really weird as I feel like eating all day but, when it comes to dinner I just can't face it! :shrug:

Wow, good luck with your scan. I can't wait to hear all about it. It's so exciting to see liitle bubs isn't it. :happydance::happydance:

I have got over a month until mine :( just hoping it goes quickly as I am so desperate to know everything is ok in there. 

xx


----------



## naomicourt

mummy<3lewis said:


> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to the new BFP's!! :flower:
> 
> I haven't heard from my bump buddies for a while. How are you all?? And Hodbert, how are you getting on??
> 
> My (.Y.) are so sore now! and the morning sickness seems to be kicking in now. I really struggled eating my dinner last night. :dohh:
> 
> I am six weeks now! Nearly half way through the fast trimester already!! Yippeeee! :)
> 
> Hey Naomi, hope you had a good holiday! Im doing well, 6w2d now! Have got my booking appointment and first scan on 9th June, less than a month away.:happydance: I cant wait! Sorry to hear your feeling sick, I still havent had any nausea, its starting to freak me out! By this stage with my son I was already puking several times a day, whereas i am the opposite with this pregnancy I cant stop eating!:munch::munch::munch:
> Other than that, my bbs are a little tender and have a lot of cm! (sorry tmi!) have to keep running to the loo as I am paranoid that I am bleeding! xClick to expand...

I had a lovely holiday thank you. Even though I think I done a bit too much walking at one point as I had really bad cramps and a spot of blood but, luckily haven't had anything since I have been resting.

Isn't it going quickly already! To see all the new BFP's come in with EDD towards the end of the month gets me all excited that our EDD is getting closer and closer. :happydance:

You are one of the lucky ones then if you have no sickness or, I guess it could sneak up on you at any time in the first tri but, hopefully not. 

I am running to the loo all the time too but, not because of cm because of my bladder always feels full! lol I had to get up at 2:00 in the morning to go too! Not good especially when my daughter is teething as well and keeps waking me up. I have a feeling this pregnancy is going to be harder having a little one to look after as well. :coffee:

xx


----------



## naomicourt

hodbert said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Sorry its been so long since I posted, I had my scan last Wednesday and then it was a major rush to get back afterwards and get to airport and have been in UK since and mega busy! :dohh:
> 
> Just to let you all know my scan went brilliantly, although I was v v nervous beforehand!! We saw little flickering heartbeat and got a piccie, so we're thrilled! :happydance: He dated me at 6+5 at the time, which means I am 7+3 today, so my ticker needs updating! I know that really puts me as a December Dreamer, but I hope you won't mind me hanging around here as I like it as a JB!! :winkwink:
> 
> I hope everyone is doing ok, I've not had time to read all threads and catch up but I'm sure there are a lot more faces even in only a few days! :hugs:

Hi, good to hear from you. I'm glad the scan went well. Your dates were not far out though were they.:happydance:

Of course you can stay as a jellybean. You might still end up being a jellybean anyway, you never know. :) :hugs:


----------



## MrsAnt

Hello please can I join this thread? I got my BFP very faint at 9dpo and confirmed it yesterday with a digi. My due date will be 21 January. I am very very very nervous as I lost my first LO in January at 21 weeks.

Good luck everyone! x


----------



## naomicourt

Tracie87 said:


> Finally got a dr's appointment. today at 11:10. i was naughty and rang up as an emergency. it was the only way i could get in this side of may!

I hope everything goes well at your doctors appointment. It's bad how you have to ring up as emergency to get one isn't it but, at least you will be seen now. :hugs:


----------



## naomicourt

MrsAnt said:


> Hello please can I join this thread? I got my BFP very faint at 9dpo and confirmed it yesterday with a digi. My due date will be 21 January. I am very very very nervous as I lost my first LO in January at 21 weeks.
> 
> Good luck everyone! x

Congratulations! :happydance: 

It's so nice to see those words "pregnant" on a digi isn't it. :)

:hugs:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

naomicourt said:


> Tracie87 said:
> 
> 
> Finally got a dr's appointment. today at 11:10. i was naughty and rang up as an emergency. it was the only way i could get in this side of may!
> 
> I hope everything goes well at your doctors appointment. It's bad how you have to ring up as emergency to get one isn't it but, at least you will be seen now. :hugs:Click to expand...

its nt even with my dr iv had to settle for a diff dr :(


----------



## MrsAnt

naomicourt said:


> MrsAnt said:
> 
> 
> Hello please can I join this thread? I got my BFP very faint at 9dpo and confirmed it yesterday with a digi. My due date will be 21 January. I am very very very nervous as I lost my first LO in January at 21 weeks.
> 
> Good luck everyone! x
> 
> Congratulations! :happydance:
> 
> It's so nice to see those words "pregnant" on a digi isn't it. :)
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks. It sure is nice. I had to do a digi as DH wouldn't believe the faint lines on the other tests!! :happydance:


----------



## cupc4kes

I am running to the loo all the time too but, not because of cm because of my bladder always feels full! lol I had to get up at 2:00 in the morning to go too! Not good especially when my daughter is teething as well and keeps waking me up. I have a feeling this pregnancy is going to be harder having a little one to look after as well. :coffee:

xx[/QUOTE]


I really think this pregnancy is gonna be hard as well Ive got a toddler who is on the go constantly so I cant imagine getting much sleep or time to rest. with your 1st you can just collapse on the sofa cant you. Hey ho Im sure we'll all adapt eventually,lol xx


----------



## ButtonJessie

@PrincessTiani - so sorry to hear your news :-(

@fawkesymomma - yay for nice strong heartbeat!! Just over a week until my 7wk scan and I can't wait!! Xxx


----------



## xLuciax

jms895 said:


> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls will read through posts and get updated tomorrow this little bean although it's so tiny is taking literally all my energy I've not ben able to keep my eyea open since 8oclock :-( going to my OH house for the weekend Friday am worried that we won't be able to do out usual things since I'm feeling so tired is anyone taking folic acid? I bought 2 little box supplys today also for some reason im not needing to pee as much anymore hope thats a good sign rather than bad also went into mothercare today just to look around wow i saw a juicy couture pram!! Lol not that im in to designers but wow they actuall make peana too! Well im off to lay in bed now as Boring as i soundtrack i have my college disertation to get on with tomorrow so need to be up early then have my doc appt 8am wednesday! Woo sweet baby drena girls catch up tomorrow xx
> 
> I am doing an assignment now too :( boring, hope all goes well Wednesday! Yes I am taking multi vitamins and F.A hun too, catch up soon xxClick to expand...

hehe what are you studying? I'm doing an access course was meant to be going to university this september so thats on hold for about another 2 years now lol


----------



## xLuciax

Congrats one new BFP'S 

so sorry Tiana :hugs: hope to see you back here soon

just caught up with all the posts phew! lol

so i'm still not bneeding too pee every 20 minutes am just a tad bit worried although when I woke up this morning I was almost ready to burst lol

No sickness has started yet I dont even have nausea although I heard that starts at about the 6th week anyway im 5 weeks on thursday so I guess I better enjoy that last week of sickness freedom lol


----------



## ButtonJessie

Enjoy it Lucia, I'm 6 weeks tomorrow and my nausea started about two days ago. Urgh.

Gingerbeer is my savior at the moment though, and rich tea biscuits which I keep on my bedside table! I find if I don't let myself get the least bit hungry I can mostly keep the sickly feeling at bay. Xxx


----------



## naomicourt

cupc4kes said:


> I am running to the loo all the time too but, not because of cm because of my bladder always feels full! lol I had to get up at 2:00 in the morning to go too! Not good especially when my daughter is teething as well and keeps waking me up. I have a feeling this pregnancy is going to be harder having a little one to look after as well. :coffee:
> 
> xx

 
I really think this pregnancy is gonna be hard as well Ive got a toddler who is on the go constantly so I cant imagine getting much sleep or time to rest. with your 1st you can just collapse on the sofa cant you. Hey ho Im sure we'll all adapt eventually,lol xx[/QUOTE]

I know, like you say I'm sure we will adapt, as it will get a lot harder once baby arrives. :haha: It will all be worth it though when you see their cute face. :baby:


----------



## xLuciax

ButtonJessie said:


> Enjoy it Lucia, I'm 6 weeks tomorrow and my nausea started about two days ago. Urgh.
> 
> Gingerbeer is my savior at the moment though, and rich tea biscuits which I keep on my bedside table! I find if I don't let myself get the least bit hungry I can mostly keep the sickly feeling at bay. Xxx

haha thanks have you vomited yet?


----------



## CaptainMummy

Sitting at work just ate lunch. It was lovely! Feel so tired but otherwise, I feel fine :)

Have my fingers crossed Ill get a letter from new midwife soon with the date of my booking!

Anyone else find that pregnacare + gets stuck in your throat? Grrr


----------



## shlindz

Still not many symptoms for me. Except I'm soooo tired all the time!!! It actually started before I even got my BFP. I didn't make the connection between my fatigue and pregnancy until I got my BFP. Then I was like. Oh it all makes sense now. lol That and my constant craving for frenchfries for the past week. I think it had to do with my body wanting more salt. I usally don't eat a lot of fried foods, but I needed salty greasy fries atleast once a day since cd21. I didn't think you got food cravings until later on in pregnancy.


----------



## xLuciax

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Sitting at work just ate lunch. It was lovely! Feel so tired but otherwise, I feel fine :)
> 
> Have my fingers crossed Ill get a letter from new midwife soon with the date of my booking!
> 
> Anyone else find that pregnacare + gets stuck in your throat? Grrr

im taking boots own folic acid the tablets are really small easy to swallow


----------



## xLuciax

shlindz said:


> Still not many symptoms for me. Except I'm soooo tired all the time!!! It actually started before I even got my BFP. I didn't make the connection between my fatigue and pregnancy until I got my BFP. Then I was like. Oh it all makes sense now. lol That and my constant craving for frenchfries for the past week. I think it had to do with my body wanting more salt. I usally don't eat a lot of fried foods, but I needed salty greasy fries atleast once a day since cd21. I didn't think you got food cravings until later on in pregnancy.

im the same I get very tired quite early I did need to pee all the time but for some reason thats calmed down now since yesterday


----------



## shlindz

ya I'm peeing just a little bit more than normal. But it might be that I'm drinking more than normal. I'm trying to keep water next to me all the time.


----------



## xLuciax

shlindz said:


> ya I'm peeing just a little bit more than normal. But it might be that I'm drinking more than normal. I'm trying to keep water next to me all the time.

good idea always good to stay hydrated


----------



## Maffie

Afternoon all, well i had sudden onset pain yesterday hospital wanted to keep me in but agreed for me to spend the night at home, had a scan this morning as they thought baby may of been ectopic but it looks like the pain was caused by a cyst which has ruptured. Baby looks fine and HcG was 3315 yesterday which is they say is in a good range for 5-6 weeks.Too early for a heartbeat but they were happy with everything so next scan will be a standard one at 12 weeks.


----------



## justthestart

Hi girls is anyone feeling sick yet? I'm 6 weeks and it comes and goes but it's not really strong, it happens a little in the mornings before I eat and throughout the day if i haven't eaten!


----------



## ButtonJessie

justthestart said:


> Hi girls is anyone feeling sick yet? I'm 6 weeks and it comes and goes but it's not really strong, it happens a little in the mornings before I eat and throughout the day if i haven't eaten!

Yes, mine is exactly like this - if I start to feel hungry I start to feel sick, and it builds and builds until I eat. It's the strangest feeling, feeling sick and hungry at the same time!! Definately a new sensation for me! Rich teas on the bedside table are the only way to get me out of bed now...I was eating them at 5.40am this morning! X


----------



## justthestart

Is anyone else not needing the loo more yet? I am worried cause I just don't need it anymore than usual!


----------



## brillbride

hi girls --got my 2-3 on my digi this morn-was delighted

yea i feel sick --then when i get something to eat im fine--must get the rich tea

hi to my bump buddy lucia

sorry about Tiana:(xx


----------



## suzie_q

sorry to hear Tianna. 
Shlindz, I have had food cravings already within a few weeks. 

have people here given up their morning coffee? I am having a hard time with that.:coffee:


----------



## Jolene

Don't worry Justthestart, I don't have that yet either, not everyone does :)

The nausea usually starts just before 6wks for me so I'm enjoying feeling this good while it lasts although I am off my cereal.

I made a promise to myself that when I get my bfp I'll start drinking more water but it's so hard when you don't enjoy it. I've given up coffee and only drink rooibos tea and juice. How are you girls doing with that?

EDIT: lol, I don't know what you call rooibos tea over there, umm decaf/herbal tea?


----------



## Maffie

I still drink the odd coffee a small amount of caffeine is fine


----------



## jms895

fawkesymomma said:


> We had our first scan today!! We measured 5+3, but by my calendar we are 5+6. We saw a heartbeat and it was 113 bpm. We go back next Thursday for scan two, hopefully we'll get to see a bigger heart, and maybe we can see beebs!

Fab news hun :D
If HB is under 140bpm they say boy :D


----------



## jms895

PrincessTiana said:


> I'm out girls. Woke up this morning bleeding heavily. Not a complete surprise - this pregnancy didn't feel quite right from the minute I got my BFP, so if it had to end it's got to be better it ended now rather than in a few weeks.
> 
> Sticky dust to you all and hope you all have happy and healthy pregnancies x

I am so sorry hun :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## jms895

OM god I am sooooo bloated, seriously I have weighed myself and gainedd about 6 pounds in a week :shock: gotta be water right? Anyone else got this prob? :( I can hardly fasten my jeans or trousers!


----------



## jms895

MrsAnt said:


> Hello please can I join this thread? I got my BFP very faint at 9dpo and confirmed it yesterday with a digi. My due date will be 21 January. I am very very very nervous as I lost my first LO in January at 21 weeks.
> 
> Good luck everyone! x

Hey MrsAnt, congrats and welcome over :hugs: xx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Hunnies im home :)
 
What a blooming walk home im aching so bad. Dr was a sucess, shes put me in for a referal, so should here tomorrow on whats next.


----------



## suzie_q

we call it rooibos tea too :)


----------



## jms895

cupc4kes said:


> I am running to the loo all the time too but, not because of cm because of my bladder always feels full! lol I had to get up at 2:00 in the morning to go too! Not good especially when my daughter is teething as well and keeps waking me up. I have a feeling this pregnancy is going to be harder having a little one to look after as well. :coffee:
> 
> xx

 
I really think this pregnancy is gonna be hard as well Ive got a toddler who is on the go constantly so I cant imagine getting much sleep or time to rest. with your 1st you can just collapse on the sofa cant you. Hey ho Im sure we'll all adapt eventually,lol xx[/QUOTE]

Me too hun, I work 30 hours a week, doing a degree too and Caine is a little monkey on the go all the time. I just cant see when we can just chill??! xx


----------



## jms895

xLuciax said:


> jms895 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls will read through posts and get updated tomorrow this little bean although it's so tiny is taking literally all my energy I've not ben able to keep my eyea open since 8oclock :-( going to my OH house for the weekend Friday am worried that we won't be able to do out usual things since I'm feeling so tired is anyone taking folic acid? I bought 2 little box supplys today also for some reason im not needing to pee as much anymore hope thats a good sign rather than bad also went into mothercare today just to look around wow i saw a juicy couture pram!! Lol not that im in to designers but wow they actuall make peana too! Well im off to lay in bed now as Boring as i soundtrack i have my college disertation to get on with tomorrow so need to be up early then have my doc appt 8am wednesday! Woo sweet baby drena girls catch up tomorrow xx
> 
> I am doing an assignment now too :( boring, hope all goes well Wednesday! Yes I am taking multi vitamins and F.A hun too, catch up soon xxClick to expand...
> 
> hehe what are you studying? I'm doing an access course was meant to be going to university this september so thats on hold for about another 2 years now lolClick to expand...

What are you doing access course in?

I am doing a BA (hons) Business studies with Environment, I manage the Bidding Dept for an Enivornmental COnsultancy, interesting work but v v stressful ! x


----------



## jms895

I love red bush tea :D I drink it alllllll day mmmmm


----------



## jms895

Maffie said:


> Afternoon all, well i had sudden onset pain yesterday hospital wanted to keep me in but agreed for me to spend the night at home, had a scan this morning as they thought baby may of been ectopic but it looks like the pain was caused by a cyst which has ruptured. Baby looks fine and HcG was 3315 yesterday which is they say is in a good range for 5-6 weeks.Too early for a heartbeat but they were happy with everything so next scan will be a standard one at 12 weeks.

Thats great news hun xxx


----------



## xLuciax

brillbride said:


> hi girls --got my 2-3 on my digi this morn-was delighted
> 
> yea i feel sick --then when i get something to eat im fine--must get the rich tea
> 
> hi to my bump buddy lucia
> 
> sorry about Tiana:(xx

evening bump bud! how you feeling


----------



## xLuciax

I got into a horrible argument with my mum this afternoon she started really shouting and saying ''that mistake!!'' referring to the baby (she knows it was planned) my mum has a real spiteful side sometimes we wernt arguing about the baby in the first place it was over other things but she had to bring that in to it me and my mum have always had a love hate relationship im 21 at the end of this year and just wish our relationship would improve


----------



## xLuciax

justthestart said:


> Is anyone else not needing the loo more yet? I am worried cause I just don't need it anymore than usual!

Ive been the same hun but it comes and goes for past 2 days I havent needed it as much as I did which worrys me a bit just hope everythings ok

regards to being sick not felt sick yet hun


----------



## brillbride

xLuciax said:


> brillbride said:
> 
> 
> hi girls --got my 2-3 on my digi this morn-was delighted
> 
> yea i feel sick --then when i get something to eat im fine--must get the rich tea
> 
> hi to my bump buddy lucia
> 
> sorry about Tiana:(xx
> 
> evening bump bud! how you feelingClick to expand...




xLuciax said:


> I got into a horrible argument with my mum this afternoon she started really shouting and saying ''that mistake!!'' referring to the baby (she knows it was planned) my mum has a real spiteful side sometimes we wernt arguing about the baby in the first place it was over other things but she had to bring that in to it me and my mum have always had a love hate relationship im 21 at the end of this year and just wish our relationship would improve

hi lucia--sorry 2 hear about ur mammy--that suks:wacko: hopefully she wil come round to it soon :) its prob cause u r so young and she really cares so much 4 u :) 

had a tiny little cramp this evening--really really light---i think this is normal at such an early stage..anyone else gettin this?? still getting lots of CM which i keep checking--what are we like??:baby::baby::baby:


----------



## xLuciax

brillbride said:


> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brillbride said:
> 
> 
> hi girls --got my 2-3 on my digi this morn-was delighted
> 
> yea i feel sick --then when i get something to eat im fine--must get the rich tea
> 
> hi to my bump buddy lucia
> 
> sorry about Tiana:(xx
> 
> evening bump bud! how you feelingClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> I got into a horrible argument with my mum this afternoon she started really shouting and saying ''that mistake!!'' referring to the baby (she knows it was planned) my mum has a real spiteful side sometimes we wernt arguing about the baby in the first place it was over other things but she had to bring that in to it me and my mum have always had a love hate relationship im 21 at the end of this year and just wish our relationship would improveClick to expand...
> 
> hi lucia--sorry 2 hear about ur mammy--that suks:wacko: hopefully she wil come round to it soon :) its prob cause u r so young and she really cares so much 4 u :)
> 
> had a tiny little cramp this evening--really really light---i think this is normal at such an early stage..anyone else gettin this?? still getting lots of CM which i keep checking--what are we like??:baby::baby::baby:Click to expand...

shes ok with the baby she even went out and bought a baby frame but I suppose she has some frustrations which she took out on the baby yeah I haven't had any cramping today or needed the toilet that much :-S my breasts are extremely sore I think thats the only symptom I can hold onto at the moment lol ah ive been the same with checking CM too lol I have my doctors appointment early tomorrow morning woohoo!


----------



## xLuciax

Sorry its a short visit today girls im feeling very tired and think im gonna get bath lay in bed and wait to fall asleep I have an 8am doc appt so need to be up at 7am to get ready then on to college classes after that *zzzzz* plus when I sit at my laptop im bending over quite a bit putting pressure on my lower stomach so may not be good for baby need to find a new location for my laptop tomorrow lol will let you know how all goes tomorrow afternoon if I have some time out to check BNB on my iphone between classes 

Have good eve brillbride! 

xxx


----------



## brillbride

xLuciax said:


> brillbride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brillbride said:
> 
> 
> hi girls --got my 2-3 on my digi this morn-was delighted
> 
> yea i feel sick --then when i get something to eat im fine--must get the rich tea
> 
> hi to my bump buddy lucia
> 
> sorry about Tiana:(xx
> 
> evening bump bud! how you feelingClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> I got into a horrible argument with my mum this afternoon she started really shouting and saying ''that mistake!!'' referring to the baby (she knows it was planned) my mum has a real spiteful side sometimes we wernt arguing about the baby in the first place it was over other things but she had to bring that in to it me and my mum have always had a love hate relationship im 21 at the end of this year and just wish our relationship would improveClick to expand...
> 
> hi lucia--sorry 2 hear about ur mammy--that suks:wacko: hopefully she wil come round to it soon :) its prob cause u r so young and she really cares so much 4 u :)
> 
> had a tiny little cramp this evening--really really light---i think this is normal at such an early stage..anyone else gettin this?? still getting lots of CM which i keep checking--what are we like??:baby::baby::baby:Click to expand...
> 
> shes ok with the baby she even went out and bought a baby frame but I suppose she has some frustrations which she took out on the baby yeah I haven't had any cramping today or needed the toilet that much :-S my breasts are extremely sore I think thats the only symptom I can hold onto at the moment lol ah ive been the same with checking CM too lol I have my doctors appointment early tomorrow morning woohoo!Click to expand...

yea iv had lovely sore boobs ( I love my symptoms)--im always pee'ing anyhows..lol... had a slight dizzy spell at work--nothin much---plus slight nauseou when hungry especially---just purchased rich tea and ginger nut biscuits.....

you will have to fill us in on how your appointment goes tomorrow..xxxxxxxx


----------



## xLuciax

brillbride said:


> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brillbride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brillbride said:
> 
> 
> hi girls --got my 2-3 on my digi this morn-was delighted
> 
> yea i feel sick --then when i get something to eat im fine--must get the rich tea
> 
> hi to my bump buddy lucia
> 
> sorry about Tiana:(xx
> 
> evening bump bud! how you feelingClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> I got into a horrible argument with my mum this afternoon she started really shouting and saying ''that mistake!!'' referring to the baby (she knows it was planned) my mum has a real spiteful side sometimes we wernt arguing about the baby in the first place it was over other things but she had to bring that in to it me and my mum have always had a love hate relationship im 21 at the end of this year and just wish our relationship would improveClick to expand...
> 
> hi lucia--sorry 2 hear about ur mammy--that suks:wacko: hopefully she wil come round to it soon :) its prob cause u r so young and she really cares so much 4 u :)
> 
> had a tiny little cramp this evening--really really light---i think this is normal at such an early stage..anyone else gettin this?? still getting lots of CM which i keep checking--what are we like??:baby::baby::baby:Click to expand...
> 
> shes ok with the baby she even went out and bought a baby frame but I suppose she has some frustrations which she took out on the baby yeah I haven't had any cramping today or needed the toilet that much :-S my breasts are extremely sore I think thats the only symptom I can hold onto at the moment lol ah ive been the same with checking CM too lol I have my doctors appointment early tomorrow morning woohoo!Click to expand...
> 
> yea iv had lovely sore boobs ( I love my symptoms)--im always pee'ing anyhows..lol... had a slight dizzy spell at work--nothin much---plus slight nauseou when hungry especially---just purchased rich tea and ginger nut biscuits.....
> 
> you will have to fill us in on how your appointment goes tomorrow..xxxxxxxxClick to expand...

I will  take it easy keep a water by ur side at work ive felt dizzy few times but I have bad blood circulation in my feet so im prone to getting dizzy from time to time doctors ruled out diabetes and pretty much never really gave me a proper diagnosis typical doctors! have good eve off for my bath and bed now lol 

xxxx


----------



## angeleyesf29

Hello ladies... Congrats!!! I am Due Jan. 13th. We were trying for 2 years and it finally happened.. Whoo Hoooo!!!!


----------



## brillbride

Ni nite Lucia--enjoy the bath....sleep tite:)

funny i got tested for diabetes as im always drinking water but i dont have it --thank god..plus if i get up too suddenly--id normally feel faint anyhow as well


----------



## sar35

angeleyesf29 said:


> Hello ladies... Congrats!!! I am Due Jan. 13th. We were trying for 2 years and it finally happened.. Whoo Hoooo!!!!

Congrats x


----------



## Jolene

angeleyesf29 said:


> Hello ladies... Congrats!!! I am Due Jan. 13th. We were trying for 2 years and it finally happened.. Whoo Hoooo!!!!

Congrats angeleyes, we're due the same day! It's also been two years for us!


----------



## brillbride

congrats angeleyes..xxxxxxxx


----------



## MissAma

Congrats to the new BFPs it's lovely seeing the new due dates, makes us feel "advanced" :) 

Had the first midwife appointment today, it wasn't much to speak of, she took some blood, asked some questions, did my booking for the Nunchal scan and gave me her contact details. 

I've also had serious evening sickness yesterday night. Horrendous for a while.... and this morning and then again now. It is as you guys describe it, food keeps it at bay but not any food and not any time as it can't be eaten in the middle of the nausea wave!

As for the loo trips don't get me started, every hour even during the night but since I've been this way since 5 or 6 DPO I am guessing it's worse for me as a result of my ovaries still being filled with follicles from the IVF stimulation -fakeseymum - wave, guess you know what I mean in terms of peeing :)

Hope everyone is ok!


----------



## angeleyesf29

Jolene said:


> angeleyesf29 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies... Congrats!!! I am Due Jan. 13th. We were trying for 2 years and it finally happened.. Whoo Hoooo!!!!
> 
> Congrats angeleyes, we're due the same day! It's also been two years for us!Click to expand...

Hello, I think we had a few conversations in TTC thread. So glad to hear that you are expecting too, and on the same day as I am as well.... Congrats to you!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sandie_Cali

My due date changed... I am now due January 9, 2011:happydance:


----------



## nightlyflower

OH forgot to set the alarm so I was late for my 8 AM final and the professor wasn't there. The TA suggested I talk to him about making it up because she couldn't make the decision to let me take it. SO...I got to use the "Have pity on me, I'm pregnant" excuse. Been waiting 24 years to use that one. AND... it worked. I retake it tomorrow at 1 PM. I only needed an 80 on it to make an A in the class. Would have not needed to take it at all if I hadn't already missed a test. Thankfully, I've made A's on everything else.

Had a little more spotting today, but decided not to stress about it.

Spent most of the day cleaning the house because family is coming over this weekend. I had to turn on the A/C though because I was getting dizzy from the heat. I really hate this time of year in Texas. It is so hot and humid. You go outside and feel instantly sticky. I really need to finish cleaning tomorrow, but all I feel like doing is laying around being utterly useless.

Oh, and I found out my insurance only pays for the 12 week scan and will only pay for more if they are medically necessary. It doesn't even pay for a scan to determine sex. I can't argue too much because it is less than $50 a month. I just wish military insurance didn't suck so much.


----------



## kcw81

Maffie said:


> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to the new BFP's!! :flower:
> 
> I haven't heard from my bump buddies for a while. How are you all?? And Hodbert, how are you getting on??
> 
> My (.Y.) are so sore now! and the morning sickness seems to be kicking in now. I really struggled eating my dinner last night. :dohh:
> 
> I am six weeks now! Nearly half way through the fast trimester already!! Yippeeee! :)
> 
> Its funny that so many find out they are pregnant at around half way through first trimester, butr it also seems the longest time.
> 
> I wont relax until I get passed my mc date (lost first baby at 7-8 weeks) so i'm feeling anxious even though last pregnancy was successful.Click to expand...

I feel the same way as you, won't really feel confident till I pass my MC time. I had a MMC at 10 weeks but the pregnancy lost its viability at 7 weeks so I am trying to get past the 7-8 weeks for now! 

Naomicourt - would you mind adding me to the jellybeans list? I posted before but I think it got lost in all the newbies! I am due 1/13


----------



## memes12

I am due January 15th, 2011! 

I am praying that I will go into labor or be induced before then though!

I was induced with my son at 38 weeks and he was 8.4lbs. Had a hard time pushing him out! Doctor thought he was going to be smaller!!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

morning ladies how you all feeling??


----------



## 2016

Tracie87 said:


> morning ladies how you all feeling??

I am wondering how I can feel so happy, grateful but tired, sick and miserable all at the same time! :dohh:

How are you?


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

2016 said:


> Tracie87 said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies how you all feeling??
> 
> I am wondering how I can feel so happy, grateful but tired, sick and miserable all at the same time! :dohh:
> 
> How are you?Click to expand...

im feling sore from heaving so much, im feeling sore from constant constipation, im on the hunt for a banana and im feeling happy, content and positive.


----------



## ButtonJessie

2016 said:


> Tracie87 said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies how you all feeling??
> 
> I am wondering how I can feel so happy, grateful but tired, sick and miserable all at the same time! :dohh:
> 
> How are you?Click to expand...

Bloody tired! Was up again last night in agony and had to take paracetamol. You were right 2016, every other night!! I had hoped it was a one off. Here's hoping it's a, erm, two off?! :haha:

Boobs are really heavy this morning...I'm wondering whether to get a non-under wire support bra, but there probably isn't much point because they wont be this size for very long. Hmmmm.

When I was weeping in the bath at 4am this morning OH said "move your hand of your belly", so i did and he said "look, there IS a tiny bump, I can see it!". I think he was just desperately trying to cheer me up, but I have to say, it worked!! :happydance:

Oh and also 6 WEEKS TODAY! Wooooooo!! :cloud9:

@Lucia - good luck at your appointment. xxx


----------



## 1stTimeJo

I am feeling good today... except I have no syptoms! I know this can be normal, but I secretly want some!! haha!
Every day I look at my boobs to see if they have changed...Nothing... morning sickness...Zero...fatigue.., had some, but now stopped.....I know I should chreish this time, as I know they will come! 8) 
I am 5+6 wks... (I cannot get the picture thing to work on my profile!!.. anyone know how you do it??_


----------



## Maffie

1stTimeJo said:


> I am feeling good today... except I have no syptoms! I know this can be normal, but I secretly want some!! haha!
> Every day I look at my boobs to see if they have changed...Nothing... morning sickness...Zero...fatigue.., had some, but now stopped.....I know I should chreish this time, as I know they will come! 8)
> I am 5+6 wks... (I cannot get the picture thing to work on my profile!!.. anyone know how you do it??_

you need to choose the bbcode ticker not the html one


----------



## Maffie

Morning all, ive had a bit of nausea but nothing major yet. I'm more tired than normal and weeing loads.


----------



## 2016

ButtonJessie said:


> 2016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tracie87 said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies how you all feeling??
> 
> I am wondering how I can feel so happy, grateful but tired, sick and miserable all at the same time! :dohh:
> 
> How are you?Click to expand...
> 
> Bloody tired! Was up again last night in agony and had to take paracetamol. You were right 2016, every other night!! I had hoped it was a one off. Here's hoping it's a, erm, two off?! :haha:
> 
> Boobs are really heavy this morning...I'm wondering whether to get a non-under wire support bra, but there probably isn't much point because they wont be this size for very long. Hmmmm.
> 
> When I was weeping in the bath at 4am this morning OH said "move your hand of your belly", so i did and he said "look, there IS a tiny bump, I can see it!". I think he was just desperately trying to cheer me up, but I have to say, it worked!! :happydance:
> 
> Oh and also 6 WEEKS TODAY! Wooooooo!! :cloud9:
> 
> @Lucia - good luck at your appointment. xxxClick to expand...

It will probably only happen like that a couple more times then settle. Haven't had that happen in a while now but I still wake up 3/4 times a night feeling pukey and needing to pee!


----------



## xLuciax

Morning ladies just a quick one need to leave for my college classes soon but had my doc appt weighted me ect he thinks I'm due 15th January instead of 13th but said midwife will confirm that at scan aparantly my first scan is 12 weeks :-( I thought I atleast got a heRtbeat scan but no! :( so waiting for midwife to call me today to arange my first appointment with her I think I may book a private scan once I'm 8 weeks just to make sure all is ok and check that there is just 1 yolk sac not 2 or 3 lol catch up with u all tonight have good day xx


----------



## wishing4bub#3

Hello All
My name is Trish and i am catiously saying G'day. I suffer with recurrent miscarriges which normaly happens at 6 weeks and 4 days (i have stupid gene defect that hubby and i share so we have a 75% chance of MC)

I wont say much till i reach this date but if i make it i always seam to get insomnia so with the time zones, we will get to chat.

My EDD going by my last AF is Jan 17th but by O date its 14th. i will be using the later date for now. 

Ahhhh what else. I have a DH (38) we have been together 11 years i have days i could easily kill him, but i still fall in love with him each day for the little things he does. I have 2 kidlets, Alkira 8 and Lisa 3 i have had 14 MC. I also lost a little girl at 16 weeks gestation due to a DR major F" up (between my girls) I am studying to be a nurse (1st year) and i am 30 years young :jo:
I look forward to taking this journey with you.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

wishing4bub#3 said:


> Hello All
> My name is Trish and i am catiously saying G'day. I suffer with recurrent miscarriges which normaly happens at 6 weeks and 4 days (i have stupid gene defect that hubby and i share so we have a 75% chance of MC)
> 
> I wont say much till i reach this date but if i make it i always seam to get insomnia so with the time zones, we will get to chat.
> 
> My EDD going by my last AF is Jan 17th but by O date its 14th. i will be using the later date for now.
> 
> Ahhhh what else. I have a DH (38) we have been together 11 years i have days i could easily kill him, but i still fall in love with him each day for the little things he does. I have 2 kidlets, Alkira 8 and Lisa 3 i have had 14 MC. I also lost a little girl at 16 weeks gestation due to a DR major F" up (between my girls) I am studying to be a nurse (1st year) and i am 30 years young :jo:
> I look forward to taking this journey with you.

hey :D what gene problem do you have if you dont mind me asking?

i have a chromosome defect, called a balanced translocation have 50/50 chance of sucessfull pregnancy. 
im due 15th :)


----------



## ama

Had my ultrasound today:happydance::cloud9: i fell in love all over again !
heartrate was 119 Bpm ...sonagrapher said this was good ..and lil bubs measured in at being 6 weeks and 2 days so i was pretty accurate with my dates ...seeing the lil flicker on the screen (bubs heartbeat) was beyond amazing /im so so on cloud 9 right now .everything was exactly as it should be :cloud9::baby:


----------



## ama

oh forgot to add this means my EDD is now january 3rd :happydance:


----------



## wishing4bub#3

Tracie87 said:


> wishing4bub#3 said:
> 
> 
> Hello All
> My name is Trish and i am catiously saying G'day. I suffer with recurrent miscarriges which normaly happens at 6 weeks and 4 days (i have stupid gene defect that hubby and i share so we have a 75% chance of MC)
> 
> I wont say much till i reach this date but if i make it i always seam to get insomnia so with the time zones, we will get to chat.
> 
> My EDD going by my last AF is Jan 17th but by O date its 14th. i will be using the later date for now.
> 
> Ahhhh what else. I have a DH (38) we have been together 11 years i have days i could easily kill him, but i still fall in love with him each day for the little things he does. I have 2 kidlets, Alkira 8 and Lisa 3 i have had 14 MC. I also lost a little girl at 16 weeks gestation due to a DR major F" up (between my girls) I am studying to be a nurse (1st year) and i am 30 years young :jo:
> I look forward to taking this journey with you.
> 
> hey :D what gene problem do you have if you dont mind me asking?
> 
> i have a chromosome defect, called a balanced translocation have 50/50 chance of sucessfull pregnancy.
> im due 15th :)Click to expand...

I have a defect on the MTHFR gene is causes problems with the placenta (attachment and growth from memory) and is also related to folate probelms causing birth defects such as spina bifida etc. hubby has a doubble defect thats why such a hig miscarry rate.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

wishing4bub#3 said:


> Tracie87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wishing4bub#3 said:
> 
> 
> Hello All
> My name is Trish and i am catiously saying G'day. I suffer with recurrent miscarriges which normaly happens at 6 weeks and 4 days (i have stupid gene defect that hubby and i share so we have a 75% chance of MC)
> 
> I wont say much till i reach this date but if i make it i always seam to get insomnia so with the time zones, we will get to chat.
> 
> My EDD going by my last AF is Jan 17th but by O date its 14th. i will be using the later date for now.
> 
> Ahhhh what else. I have a DH (38) we have been together 11 years i have days i could easily kill him, but i still fall in love with him each day for the little things he does. I have 2 kidlets, Alkira 8 and Lisa 3 i have had 14 MC. I also lost a little girl at 16 weeks gestation due to a DR major F" up (between my girls) I am studying to be a nurse (1st year) and i am 30 years young :jo:
> I look forward to taking this journey with you.
> 
> hey :D what gene problem do you have if you dont mind me asking?
> 
> i have a chromosome defect, called a balanced translocation have 50/50 chance of sucessfull pregnancy.
> im due 15th :)Click to expand...
> 
> I have a defect on the MTHFR gene is causes problems with the placenta (attachment and growth from memory) and is also related to folate probelms causing birth defects such as spina bifida etc. hubby has a doubble defect thats why such a hig miscarry rate.Click to expand...

i hope this is the little one for you 

xx


----------



## mummy<3lewis

ama said:


> Had my ultrasound today:happydance::cloud9: i fell in love all over again !
> heartrate was 119 Bpm ...sonagrapher said this was good ..and lil bubs measured in at being 6 weeks and 2 days so i was pretty accurate with my dates ...seeing the lil flicker on the screen (bubs heartbeat) was beyond amazing /im so so on cloud 9 right now .everything was exactly as it should be :cloud9::baby:

Thats fantastic ama, soo pleased for you bump buddy! xxx sounds like a healthy little peanut! :baby:


----------



## ama

mummy<3lewis said:


> ama said:
> 
> 
> Had my ultrasound today:happydance::cloud9: i fell in love all over again !
> heartrate was 119 Bpm ...sonagrapher said this was good ..and lil bubs measured in at being 6 weeks and 2 days so i was pretty accurate with my dates ...seeing the lil flicker on the screen (bubs heartbeat) was beyond amazing /im so so on cloud 9 right now .everything was exactly as it should be :cloud9::baby:
> 
> Thats fantastic ama, soo pleased for you bump buddy! xxx sounds like a healthy little peanut! :baby:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs: thankyou so much ! :cloud9::flower:


----------



## mummy<3lewis

ama said:


> mummy<3lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ama said:
> 
> 
> Had my ultrasound today:happydance::cloud9: i fell in love all over again !
> heartrate was 119 Bpm ...sonagrapher said this was good ..and lil bubs measured in at being 6 weeks and 2 days so i was pretty accurate with my dates ...seeing the lil flicker on the screen (bubs heartbeat) was beyond amazing /im so so on cloud 9 right now .everything was exactly as it should be :cloud9::baby:
> 
> Thats fantastic ama, soo pleased for you bump buddy! xxx sounds like a healthy little peanut! :baby:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs: thankyou so much ! :cloud9::flower:Click to expand...

soo cant wait to have my scan now, waaaah I wanna have one now, lol :hissy:


----------



## Freebird

Can you add me to the list? My Due Date is Jan. 7th, but I will most likely have him/her sooner, as I am assuming I will have to have a C - Section. I guess that is something I can talk to the Dr. about on the 21st - when we have our first U/S!


----------



## ama

mummy<3lewis said:


> ama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy<3lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ama said:
> 
> 
> Had my ultrasound today:happydance::cloud9: i fell in love all over again !
> heartrate was 119 Bpm ...sonagrapher said this was good ..and lil bubs measured in at being 6 weeks and 2 days so i was pretty accurate with my dates ...seeing the lil flicker on the screen (bubs heartbeat) was beyond amazing /im so so on cloud 9 right now .everything was exactly as it should be :cloud9::baby:
> 
> Thats fantastic ama, soo pleased for you bump buddy! xxx sounds like a healthy little peanut! :baby:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs: thankyou so much ! :cloud9::flower:Click to expand...
> 
> soo cant wait to have my scan now, waaaah I wanna have one now, lol :hissy:Click to expand...

:haha:on the bright side tho ..you will see so much more than what i got to see today :thumbup:im excited for you !:happydance: it really is amazing


----------



## mummy<3lewis

:hugs:


ama said:


> mummy<3lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy<3lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ama said:
> 
> 
> Had my ultrasound today:happydance::cloud9: i fell in love all over again !
> heartrate was 119 Bpm ...sonagrapher said this was good ..and lil bubs measured in at being 6 weeks and 2 days so i was pretty accurate with my dates ...seeing the lil flicker on the screen (bubs heartbeat) was beyond amazing /im so so on cloud 9 right now .everything was exactly as it should be :cloud9::baby:
> 
> Thats fantastic ama, soo pleased for you bump buddy! xxx sounds like a healthy little peanut! :baby:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs: thankyou so much ! :cloud9::flower:Click to expand...
> 
> soo cant wait to have my scan now, waaaah I wanna have one now, lol :hissy:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> :haha:on the bright side tho ..you will see so much more than what i got to see today :thumbup:im excited for you !:happydance: it really is amazingClick to expand...

I cant wait, really wanna make sure that everything is ok! do you not get another scan between 10-14 weeks? :hugs:


----------



## Jolene

That's great news Ama! I can't wait for my scan next week just to see baba's where it should be. (Now you're due on my b'day!) 

Wishing4bub, I'm sure that other 25% is on your side this time. Stick little one, your mommy loves you!


----------



## naomicourt

ama said:


> Had my ultrasound today:happydance::cloud9: i fell in love all over again !
> heartrate was 119 Bpm ...sonagrapher said this was good ..and lil bubs measured in at being 6 weeks and 2 days so i was pretty accurate with my dates ...seeing the lil flicker on the screen (bubs heartbeat) was beyond amazing /im so so on cloud 9 right now .everything was exactly as it should be :cloud9::baby:

Hi. So happy all went well. I wish I could see mine. It makes it seem so more real when you see them on the screen. :flower:


----------



## naomicourt

Having really bad cramps right now. :( I hope everything is ok. I have a feeling it is due to constipation as I have so much gurgling in my bowels :blush:

Just hope this is what it is and it goes away soon. :shrug:


----------



## boobaby

Hellooooo

How do I join? I've have an estimated due date of 3rd Jan 2011 but haven't had my first scan yet.


----------



## ButtonJessie

naomicourt said:


> Having really bad cramps right now. :( I hope everything is ok. I have a feeling it is due to constipation as I have so much gurgling in my bowels :blush:
> 
> Just hope this is what it is and it goes away soon. :shrug:

I've been having tons of cramps, but the doc said nothing is wrong. Just growing/round ligament pains apparently. As long as you're not bleeding, I reckon it's all ok!! xxx


----------



## naomicourt

ButtonJessie said:


> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> Having really bad cramps right now. :( I hope everything is ok. I have a feeling it is due to constipation as I have so much gurgling in my bowels :blush:
> 
> Just hope this is what it is and it goes away soon. :shrug:
> 
> I've been having tons of cramps, but the doc said nothing is wrong. Just growing/round ligament pains apparently. As long as you're not bleeding, I reckon it's all ok!! xxxClick to expand...

Thanks hun. I just can't remember having cramps with my first so, it is really freaking me out.

Not sure if it has anything to do with having a c-section which is causing more pain when stretching. :shrug:

Just pray everything will go ok.
:hugs:


----------



## Kirstin

I got two faint lines on tesco hpt today, predicted my due date to be the 15th January, so nervous though the lines are so faint compared to when I tested with my first LO but I think I was testing a few days later and they were with IC. Anyone else used a tesco test?


----------



## mummy<3lewis

naomicourt said:


> ButtonJessie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> Having really bad cramps right now. :( I hope everything is ok. I have a feeling it is due to constipation as I have so much gurgling in my bowels :blush:
> 
> Just hope this is what it is and it goes away soon. :shrug:
> 
> I've been having tons of cramps, but the doc said nothing is wrong. Just growing/round ligament pains apparently. As long as you're not bleeding, I reckon it's all ok!! xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun. I just can't remember having cramps with my first so, it is really freaking me out.
> 
> Not sure if it has anything to do with having a c-section which is causing more pain when stretching. :shrug:
> 
> Just pray everything will go ok.
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Naomi, I was woken up in the night with period-like cramps, I even posted a thread about it on here. :hugs: As long as there is no bleeding, I dont think there is anything to worry about. When I woke up this morning, I did need to go to the loo (no 2's :blush:) so maybe thats why I was having cramps. They have gone now, hope you are ok x:flower:


----------



## weese17

Another January Mama-to-be here! I'm due with my second on January 13. My first, Maggie, will be one year old in three days. So excited to be here!

- Lucy


----------



## naomicourt

mummy<3lewis said:


> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ButtonJessie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> Having really bad cramps right now. :( I hope everything is ok. I have a feeling it is due to constipation as I have so much gurgling in my bowels :blush:
> 
> Just hope this is what it is and it goes away soon. :shrug:
> 
> I've been having tons of cramps, but the doc said nothing is wrong. Just growing/round ligament pains apparently. As long as you're not bleeding, I reckon it's all ok!! xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun. I just can't remember having cramps with my first so, it is really freaking me out.
> 
> Not sure if it has anything to do with having a c-section which is causing more pain when stretching. :shrug:
> 
> Just pray everything will go ok.
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Naomi, I was woken up in the night with period-like cramps, I even posted a thread about it on here. :hugs: As long as there is no bleeding, I dont think there is anything to worry about. When I woke up this morning, I did need to go to the loo (no 2's :blush:) so maybe thats why I was having cramps. They have gone now, hope you are ok x:flower:Click to expand...

Really! Maybe it is to do with bowels then. I can remember geeting mild pulling cramps with my first pregnancy but, not as painful as what I had today :( It has eased a lot now though and there is no sign of blood.

It's so nice to have people to talk to on here otherwise I would be a nervous wreck I think!! lol :hugs:


----------



## ama

mummy<3lewis said:


> :hugs:
> 
> 
> ama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy<3lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy<3lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ama said:
> 
> 
> Had my ultrasound today:happydance::cloud9: i fell in love all over again !
> heartrate was 119 Bpm ...sonagrapher said this was good ..and lil bubs measured in at being 6 weeks and 2 days so i was pretty accurate with my dates ...seeing the lil flicker on the screen (bubs heartbeat) was beyond amazing /im so so on cloud 9 right now .everything was exactly as it should be :cloud9::baby:
> 
> Thats fantastic ama, soo pleased for you bump buddy! xxx sounds like a healthy little peanut! :baby:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs: thankyou so much ! :cloud9::flower:Click to expand...
> 
> soo cant wait to have my scan now, waaaah I wanna have one now, lol :hissy:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> :haha:on the bright side tho ..you will see so much more than what i got to see today :thumbup:im excited for you !:happydance: it really is amazingClick to expand...
> 
> I cant wait, really wanna make sure that everything is ok! do you not get another scan between 10-14 weeks? :hugs:Click to expand...

i think at 12 weeks i can get another one ..be excellent if sooner! ill ask my gp when i see him next :happydance::hugs:i cant believe how much iv forgotten since having my son 5 yrs ago :blush:


----------



## ama

Jolene said:


> That's great news Ama! I can't wait for my scan next week just to see baba's where it should be. (Now you're due on my b'day!)
> 
> Wishing4bub, I'm sure that other 25% is on your side this time. Stick little one, your mommy loves you!

wohoo! x thankyou so much ...cant wait to hear all about your scan !:hugs:


----------



## ama

naomicourt said:


> ama said:
> 
> 
> Had my ultrasound today:happydance::cloud9: i fell in love all over again !
> heartrate was 119 Bpm ...sonagrapher said this was good ..and lil bubs measured in at being 6 weeks and 2 days so i was pretty accurate with my dates ...seeing the lil flicker on the screen (bubs heartbeat) was beyond amazing /im so so on cloud 9 right now .everything was exactly as it should be :cloud9::baby:
> 
> Hi. So happy all went well. I wish I could see mine. It makes it seem so more real when you see them on the screen. :flower:Click to expand...

it certainly does :hugs: but it will be your turn next before you know it :happydance::flower:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Kirstin said:


> I got two faint lines on tesco hpt today, predicted my due date to be the 15th January, so nervous though the lines are so faint compared to when I tested with my first LO but I think I was testing a few days later and they were with IC. Anyone else used a tesco test?

yeah and went very dark lines at all


----------



## kcw81

naomicourt - can you add me? I am due Jan 13. Thanks!


----------



## Kirstin

Tracie87 said:


> Kirstin said:
> 
> 
> I got two faint lines on tesco hpt today, predicted my due date to be the 15th January, so nervous though the lines are so faint compared to when I tested with my first LO but I think I was testing a few days later and they were with IC. Anyone else used a tesco test?
> 
> yeah and went very dark lines at allClick to expand...

My oh picked them because they were cheap, he wouldnt buy a digi :rofl:


----------



## Maffie

naomicourt said:


> ButtonJessie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> Having really bad cramps right now. :( I hope everything is ok. I have a feeling it is due to constipation as I have so much gurgling in my bowels :blush:
> 
> Just hope this is what it is and it goes away soon. :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been having tons of cramps, but the doc said nothing is wrong. Just growing/round ligament pains apparently. As long as you're not bleeding, I reckon it's all ok!! xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun. I just can't remember having cramps with my first so, it is really freaking me out.
> 
> Not sure if it has anything to do with having a c-section which is causing more pain when stretching. :shrug:
> 
> Just pray everything will go ok.
> :hugs:Click to expand...

I have recently had severe cramps turned out to be a cyct rupturing and baby was fine



Kirstin said:


> I got two faint lines on tesco hpt today, predicted my due date to be the 15th January, so nervous though the lines are so faint compared to when I tested with my first LO but I think I was testing a few days later and they were with IC. Anyone else used a tesco test?

They are faint but still work well



Kirstin said:


> Tracie87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirstin said:
> 
> 
> I got two faint lines on tesco hpt today, predicted my due date to be the 15th January, so nervous though the lines are so faint compared to when I tested with my first LO but I think I was testing a few days later and they were with IC. Anyone else used a tesco test?
> 
> yeah and went very dark lines at allClick to expand...
> 
> My oh picked them because they were cheap, he wouldnt buy a digi :rofl:Click to expand...

oooh I could resist the digis and when I saw local shop had them in for under £12 for 2 i didnt think that was too bad


----------



## brillbride

hi girls--feeling sickish today--but delighted at that--on way home from work--really felt like puking and there at dinner --i felt so sick--hoping it a gd sign.....

glad u got on well this morn Lucia...xxx


----------



## jms895

ama said:


> oh forgot to add this means my EDD is now january 3rd :happydance:

Thats great news, yay!!! Maybe a new year baby? xx


----------



## jms895

Welcome over to all the newbies and congratulations :D xxx


----------



## jms895

naomicourt said:


> Having really bad cramps right now. :( I hope everything is ok. I have a feeling it is due to constipation as I have so much gurgling in my bowels :blush:
> 
> Just hope this is what it is and it goes away soon. :shrug:

Hope all is ok hun :hugs: I cramped loads with Caine and am doing on and off with this one xx Just like a heavy period bloating feeling


----------



## justthestart

naomicourt said:


> Having really bad cramps right now. :( I hope everything is ok. I have a feeling it is due to constipation as I have so much gurgling in my bowels :blush:
> 
> Just hope this is what it is and it goes away soon. :shrug:

I'm sure everything is fine Hun just everything getting settled I have been having them too x


----------



## stacie-leigh

Hi everybody. I found out that I'm pregnant today and my due date is roughly 19.01.11  I've been having really bad cramping too, I hope everything is ok x


----------



## MrsPhez

naomicourt said:


> Having really bad cramps right now. :( I hope everything is ok. I have a feeling it is due to constipation as I have so much gurgling in my bowels :blush:
> 
> Just hope this is what it is and it goes away soon. :shrug:

I too am having cramps today and yesterday. Also weird bowels, it's hard to tell them apart! Hope it's normal, I think the beans grow a lot this week so it's probably uterus stretching.


----------



## xLuciax

stacie-leigh said:


> Hi everybody. I found out that I'm pregnant today and my due date is roughly 19.01.11  I've been having really bad cramping too, I hope everything is ok x

that is one cute kitty


----------



## stacie-leigh

xLuciax said:


> stacie-leigh said:
> 
> 
> Hi everybody. I found out that I'm pregnant today and my due date is roughly 19.01.11  I've been having really bad cramping too, I hope everything is ok x
> 
> that is one cute kittyClick to expand...

Ha ha. Thank you, that is Rupert! x


----------



## xLuciax

(thought i'd post this again as it was extremely early this morning when posted lol )
had my doc appt today weighted took blood pressure ect he thinks I'm due 15th January instead of 13th but said midwife will confirm that at scan aparantly my first scan is 12 weeks I thought I atleast got a heRtbeat scan but no! so waiting for midwife to call me today to arange my first appointment with her I think I may book a private scan once I'm 8 weeks just to make sure all is ok and check that there is just 1 yolk sac not 2 or 3 lol catch up with u all tonight have good day x


----------



## xLuciax

stacie-leigh said:


> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stacie-leigh said:
> 
> 
> Hi everybody. I found out that I'm pregnant today and my due date is roughly 19.01.11  I've been having really bad cramping too, I hope everything is ok x
> 
> that is one cute kitty Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha. Thank you, that is Rupert! xClick to expand...

:-D he looks like my cat simba except simba's really brown


----------



## xLuciax

argh my midwife should have called me today to book my first appointment with her havent heard a thing hope she calls tomorrow


----------



## jms895

MWs always need chasing up!! Ring her again. xx

I may wait a few weeks bet they wont see me till about 8-10 weeks anyway xx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Im not allowed to book untill im atleast 8 weeks


----------



## jms895

I know and its aggggeeeees away!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

anyone else eatting like a piggy? iv ate loads today


----------



## jms895

Today I have had:

2 wholemeal toast for breakfast
Tea and Juice all day
4 biscuits
Half bag of crisps
Jackiet potato cheese and beans
2 pieces garlic bread
Salmon, potato and peas
Piece of Cake

:rofl:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

iv had....

a yougurt
toast
4 scambed eggs
a huge chicken & bacon salad
a whole can of custard
2 bananas
a jelly
halfa bag of jumbo sized crisps


----------



## jms895

4 eggs! Scrambled? :D


----------



## jms895

I think this pregnancy is gonna fly by for me!! I have known for a week now and its gone so quick!


----------



## Angelblue

I've had...

1 x rich tea biscuit
special k
sandwich - laughing cow triangle & marmite
2 x satsumas
1 x pear
1 x waffle
1/2 pizza
2 x turkey drummers

:rofl:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

jms895 said:


> I think this pregnancy is gonna fly by for me!! I have known for a week now and its gone so quick!

i have a feeling its gunna be the opposite for me.


----------



## jms895

Tracie, with Caine it went soooooooo slow for me, but try and enjoy it xx


----------



## jms895

Angelblue said:


> I've had...
> 
> 1 x rich tea biscuit
> special k
> sandwich - laughing cow triangle & marmite
> 2 x satsumas
> 1 x pear
> 1 x waffle
> 1/2 pizza
> 2 x turkey drummers
> 
> :rofl:

Marmite and dairlea!!?? Is that an early craving? YUCK :sick: :rofl:


----------



## Angelblue

Its going soooooo slow for me! Seems like my booking in appt is forever away! (3rd June)


----------



## abstersmum

hi can i join i got my bfp today due date around the 24th january


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

do you no what i fancy? chocolate spread and banana on toast


----------



## Angelblue

Ha ha ha I thought it was nice :rofl: is it just me??? (in fact OH suggested it!)


----------



## jms895

Angelblue :rofl: maybe on its own but not toegther :)

Hey abstersmum! welcome over!

You still hungry tracey?

I may make a cup of tea :D


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

i think ur alone on that 1 :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Work tomorrow boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :grr:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

yeah i fancy a chocolate and banana sarnie


----------



## Angelblue

Tracie87 said:


> do you no what i fancy? chocolate spread and banana on toast

Eeeeewwwww I've completely gone off bananas!!! I used to eat them everyday with my cereal!


CONGRATS Abstersmum! :happydance:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

jms895 said:


> Work tomorrow boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :grr:

me to :( i hate it 6 hours constant standing on my feet :(


----------



## Leakieloux

Hey ladies
Congrats to all the new BFP's
I haven't been on for a day or two and it's taken me ages to catch up on all the posts - you lot sure can chat!! It's great to read how everyone is feeling and about all the symptoms that others are going through, I find it very reassuring.
I'm feeling great apart from my sore boobs - I had to nip out of work at lunchtime to go buy a sports bra they were so uncomfortable, much better now though! No MS yet and just a few wee cramps and twinges which I think is just my little jelly bean settling in. Of course i'm also running to the loo every 1/2 hour. Only a week tomorrow til my first scan - can't wait for that!:flower:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Angelblue said:


> Tracie87 said:
> 
> 
> do you no what i fancy? chocolate spread and banana on toast
> 
> Eeeeewwwww I've completely gone off bananas!!! I used to eat them everyday with my cereal!
> 
> 
> CONGRATS Abstersmum! :happydance:Click to expand...

well... i cant eat bananas usually.. but i can now


----------



## jms895

I have a banana most days :D

My friend is 20 week pg and my belly is bigger than hers :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Leakieloux said:


> Hey ladies
> Congrats to all the new BFP's
> I haven't been on for a day or two and it's taken me ages to catch up on all the posts - you lot sure can chat!! It's great to read how everyone is feeling and about all the symptoms that others are going through, I find it very reassuring.
> I'm feeling great apart from my sore boobs - I had to nip out of work at lunchtime to go buy a sports bra they were so uncomfortable, much better now though! No MS yet and just a few wee cramps and twinges which I think is just my little jelly bean settling in. Of course i'm also running to the loo every 1/2 hour. Only a week tomorrow til my first scan - can't wait for that!:flower:

Yay!! Wont be long now :D Loving hearing about all these fabulous symptoms from everyone :D


----------



## jms895

Tracie87 said:


> jms895 said:
> 
> 
> Work tomorrow boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :grr:
> 
> me to :( i hate it 6 hours constant standing on my feet :(Click to expand...

I am opposite and have to sit on my arse all day, you should have seen how swollen my legs were with Caine as I worked till 38 weeks, I could hardly move :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Tracie what do you do for work?


----------



## Angelblue

I'm quite put off most things at mo (although you wouldnt think it looking at what I've eaten today lol) I just don't fancy anything! Except for fruit actually! and crumpets! How early do you get cravings?


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

i work in the local pub serving perople and running food...


----------



## jms895

Cravings 'officially' start in 2nd trimester I think, around 15 weeks onwards...... but i think we all crave things psychologically :D

Craving fruit means girl apparantly :D


----------



## jms895

You will struggle late on then Tracey you may have to finish earlier if it gets a bit much?:


----------



## Angelblue

I cant wait to be off work! I sit at a desk all day too! Well I do get out and about a bit but mainly in the office.


----------



## naomicourt

All this talking of food is making me hungry :haha:

This is what I had:

oatabix
orange juice
green tea
peanut butter on toast
worcester sauce chrisps
yoghurt
orange
glass of milk
chicken biryani
aero icecream
and about three pints of water..just can't stop drinking! :rofl:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

my mum craved bananas with me... so much i struggle to eat them lol...

id prob leave at 28 weeks early november


----------



## Leakieloux

jms895 said:


> Cravings 'officially' start in 2nd trimester I think, around 15 weeks onwards...... but i think we all crave things psychologically :D
> 
> Craving fruit means girl apparantly :D

That's a really interesting thought - I'm seem to be craving fruit too - or it could be I'm convincing myself I'm craving friut and not chocolate! Trying to be healthy.


----------



## Angelblue

jms895 said:


> Cravings 'officially' start in 2nd trimester I think, around 15 weeks onwards...... but i think we all crave things psychologically :D
> 
> Craving fruit means girl apparantly :D

:happydance: YES I want a girl :happydance: We like the name Miley, it goes well with surname.... Miley White aawww


----------



## Angelblue

Hhmmm all this fruit talk... I'm off to get a kiwi!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Bananas


----------



## jms895

I want to finish early but also want to work as much as poss as I gfet more time off after then!

Girls - we need a thread starting or Naomi as you are thread starter, can we do a guess list for weight and sex for us all, we did this last year and it was fun :D


----------



## jms895

naomicourt said:


> All this talking of food is making me hungry :haha:
> 
> This is what I had:
> 
> oatabix
> orange juice
> green tea
> peanut butter on toast
> worcester sauce chrisps
> yoghurt
> orange
> glass of milk
> chicken biryani
> aero icecream
> and about three pints of water..just can't stop drinking! :rofl:

Curry!!! YUMMMMMMMMMM :D


----------



## jms895

Angelblue said:


> jms895 said:
> 
> 
> Cravings 'officially' start in 2nd trimester I think, around 15 weeks onwards...... but i think we all crave things psychologically :D
> 
> Craving fruit means girl apparantly :D
> 
> :happydance: YES I want a girl :happydance: We like the name Miley, it goes well with surname.... Miley White aawwwClick to expand...

My friends have a got a Miley :D


----------



## jms895

I am not a fruit person really :( Prefer veg!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

well if i leave in november i wont be going back at all as i move in april back to ireland.


----------



## jms895

Think my boobs are starting to hurt :D

Still producing milk now :wacko: and I stopped BF at 10 months.... this is gonna be fun, size 38G bra again!


----------



## jms895

Tracie87 said:


> well if i leave in november i wont be going back at all as i move in april back to ireland.

How come?

You from Ireland?

We should meet soon xx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

jms895 said:


> Tracie87 said:
> 
> 
> well if i leave in november i wont be going back at all as i move in april back to ireland.
> 
> How come?
> 
> You from Ireland?
> 
> We should meet soon xxClick to expand...

OH gets posted over there


----------



## MissAma

jms895 said:


> a list with weight and sex


Not gonna tell you my weight! And aren't we all wome... oh wait, you meant the babies :winkwink: :rofl:


----------



## Maffie

Evening all im eating loads, but im part blaming that on the breast feeding too.

Today i've had

2 crumpets
4 little fromage frais (well noah shared one)
Pizza
Half a banana
Another half a crumpet
OH is just cooking steak with garlic roasties broccoli and carrots
oooh and some minstrels.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

MissAma said:


> jms895 said:
> 
> 
> a list with weight and sex
> 
> 
> Not gonna tell you my weight! And aren't we all wome... oh wait, you meant the babies :winkwink: :rofl:Click to expand...

hahahaha :rofl:


----------



## jms895

MissAma, I certainly wouldnt be telling you my weight :rofl:

Ok Iam guessing another boy for me and 8 pounds 1 oz. Caine was 7 pound 2 oz. I guess a 4 hour labour start to finish. Caine was 12 hours start to finish :D I was quite lucky I think but calm and loved it, cant wait to do it again :D


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

my head says boy my heart says girl


----------



## jms895

Maffie said:


> Evening all im eating loads, but im part blaming that on the breast feeding too.
> 
> Today i've had
> 
> 2 crumpets
> 4 little fromage frais (well noah shared one)
> Pizza
> Half a banana
> Another half a crumpet
> OH is just cooking steak with garlic roasties broccoli and carrots
> oooh and some minstrels.

I ate tonnes when BF! And I still eat too much now and need to retrain to eat less, I lost loads of weight tho too!


----------



## Maffie

My booking in appointment is a week tomorrow, midwife is coming to my home to do it (never did tat last time)

I'm dreading this labour the last was so scary.


----------



## jms895

I have had a few thoughts about twins but I think thats just wishful thinking!


----------



## jms895

Maffie said:


> My booking in appointment is a week tomorrow, midwife is coming to my home to do it (never did tat last time)
> 
> I'm dreading this labour the last was so scary.

:hugs: why was it scary hun? xx


----------



## lumpy

Hello Ladies,

I got my :bfp: on Saturday and its only starting to sink in slowly now. Think my EDD is about 21st Jan. Can I be added to your list please?

Thank you

Lump x


----------



## jms895

Congratulations lumpy :D xxx welcome over


----------



## lumpy

Thanks JMS! I'm a bit over excitable to be over here at the mo!


----------



## jms895

Awww me too :D its a fab feeling :D


----------



## Kirstin

I wonder if I will get the same midwife as last time :lol:


----------



## cupc4kes

Evening Ladybugs 

You lot cant half talk,lol only joking. This talk of food is making me really hungry but at the minute Im doing Slimming World I thought I may as well carry on even though Ive had my BFP cos at least I can still try and get some of the weight off instead of piling loads on but I could really eat a corned beef and beetroot sandwich with loads of salad cream,lol.Well my theory is to stop with Slimming World but best laid plans. I have to stop thinking food well naughty food,lol.xxx
Anyone having problems with sleeping?? Im ok getting off to sleep but keep waking up and then cant get to sleep for ages. Its only been like this since I got my BFP??


----------



## Maffie

jms895 said:


> Maffie said:
> 
> 
> My booking in appointment is a week tomorrow, midwife is coming to my home to do it (never did tat last time)
> 
> I'm dreading this labour the last was so scary.
> 
> :hugs: why was it scary hun? xxClick to expand...

Had an early induction which failed then emergency section, spinal failed so had a general and they had trouble intubating me so i'm out cold with no breathing tube :dohh:


----------



## fawkesymomma

Wow, welcome to all the newbies, this is great!

jms895 - i agree with your prediction based on heart rate, I have a feeling it's a boy

MissAma - the peeing and bloating was so much worse the first couple of weeks because I was waiting for my giant ovaries to shrink back to normal size, but now it's sneaking back up on me :wacko:

ama - so great your scan went well, congrats!

This morning was the first when I just felt exhausted as soon as I woke up, and a bit of a queasy stomach. Felt better after I ate something, but still kind of a really tired day. (And I totally hear everyone with the cramping and the constipation...it stinks!)


----------



## jms895

i bet i will get the same mw


----------



## jms895

cupc4kes said:


> Evening Ladybugs
> 
> You lot cant half talk,lol only joking. This talk of food is making me really hungry but at the minute Im doing Slimming World I thought I may as well carry on even though Ive had my BFP cos at least I can still try and get some of the weight off instead of piling loads on but I could really eat a corned beef and beetroot sandwich with loads of salad cream,lol.Well my theory is to stop with Slimming World but best laid plans. I have to stop thinking food well naughty food,lol.xxx
> Anyone having problems with sleeping?? Im ok getting off to sleep but keep waking up and then cant get to sleep for ages. Its only been like this since I got my BFP??

i have not been sleeping very well :(


----------



## jms895

Maffie said:


> jms895 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maffie said:
> 
> 
> My booking in appointment is a week tomorrow, midwife is coming to my home to do it (never did tat last time)
> 
> I'm dreading this labour the last was so scary.
> 
> :hugs: why was it scary hun? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Had an early induction which failed then emergency section, spinal failed so had a general and they had trouble intubating me so i'm out cold with no breathing tube :dohh:Click to expand...

:shock: oh no hope it goes better for you this time xxx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

im going to bed now iv got a long few days ahead of me at work :( will catch up tomorrow night 

xxx


----------



## jms895

Night tracie, i wont be long now xx


----------



## Danielle1782

Just want to say hello! I'm part of this club. yay!!!!


----------



## jms895

Hi Danielle! Congratulations xx


----------



## Kirstin

Maffie said:


> jms895 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maffie said:
> 
> 
> My booking in appointment is a week tomorrow, midwife is coming to my home to do it (never did tat last time)
> 
> I'm dreading this labour the last was so scary.
> 
> :hugs: why was it scary hun? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Had an early induction which failed then emergency section, spinal failed so had a general and they had trouble intubating me so i'm out cold with no breathing tube :dohh:Click to expand...

That is so scary, it would have put me off having anymore!


----------



## lovealittle1

congrats to the new :bfp:'s and welcome!! Wow are my bbs sore now!! I am loving the symptoms at the moment because they make it feel real! My friend just told me that she didn't have her first scan till 20 weeks!! How am I ever going to wait that long!!


----------



## despereaux

Hi can I join here:flower:? My due date is Jan.11 and this will be our 2nd child and we're so excited!


----------



## Maffie

Kirstin said:


> Maffie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jms895 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maffie said:
> 
> 
> My booking in appointment is a week tomorrow, midwife is coming to my home to do it (never did tat last time)
> 
> I'm dreading this labour the last was so scary.
> 
> :hugs: why was it scary hun? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Had an early induction which failed then emergency section, spinal failed so had a general and they had trouble intubating me so i'm out cold with no breathing tube :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> That is so scary, it would have put me off having anymore!Click to expand...

'm just trying to not think about the birth, hopefully denial will work for a while.


----------



## nickyd074

I'm a jan gurlie ... think I'm due about the 18t of jan going to doc thismorning to confirm everything :D well done everyone how yous all feeling? X


----------



## xLuciax

Angelblue said:


> Tracie87 said:
> 
> 
> do you no what i fancy? chocolate spread and banana on toast
> 
> Eeeeewwwww I've completely gone off bananas!!! I used to eat them everyday with my cereal!
> 
> 
> CONGRATS Abstersmum! :happydance:Click to expand...

Omg me too I had them with my honeynut flakes about 4 days after finding out I was pregnant I took one lok at them floatnv in the milk and gagged lol!


----------



## xLuciax

hEy nicky congrats and welcome omg u girls have made about 8 pages since I posted yesterday ! Lol I can't keep up!! Yay I'm 5 weeks today!!! Lol even though my tickers stuck on 4 wks 5 days lol! I'm starting to get milk spots on ariola already is anyone else


----------



## nickyd074

I feel skockingly crap thismorning think its because now Iknow I'm preggers the sickness is hitting home lmao I'm so worried for some reason they 3 bfp were lying lol I know it sounds daft but I do. Nope don't have that yet. I'm realy bloated and my lower gut feels dull and heavy got a wrank taste in my mouth today ewww lol xxx


----------



## xLuciax

I know the feeling I did 6 preg tests lol is this ur first baby


----------



## ButtonJessie

Nicky does it taste like metal? That's a very common pregnancy symptom!

If you're paranoid about the tests do a clearblue digital. It's so nice to see the word PREGNANT appear! 

Yes I had that heavy feeling when I first found out too, I think I just felt super aware of my womb for the first week. I still keep touching my belly all the time, must look so weird when I'm on the train! :haha:


----------



## nickyd074

Lol yeah like I've been sucking on a penny ... sure is my first I'm only 19 but am getting great support and me and the daddy are vhappy :D we'll I've got nine months to get my finger out and get stuff sorted still live with my mum and dad so got a lot to do. 18th of jans a while away thou :) how are yous doing? Xx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

:cry:

when i pee'd thi morning and wiped there was blood. all my sore boobs have gone and deflated and i have a tummy ache :(


----------



## Maffie

Tracie87 said:


> :cry:
> 
> when i pee'd thi morning and wiped there was blood. all my sore boobs have gone and deflated and i have a tummy ache :(

:hugs: try to rest hun


----------



## nickyd074

Defo take a test then phone your midewife hun ill keep my fingers crossed for you x x


----------



## Jolene

Oh no Tracie, have you phoned your doctor :hugs:


----------



## shlindz

Oh Tracie I'm prayin for ya. Hope everyhting is alright.

Hey Nicky, I'm due Jan 18th too!!! Even though my tickers broken. 
I'm going to the docs tomorrow to get a more accurate edd, but I know the exact day I conceived. So it shouldnb't change. 
I laughed when I read that you think Jan 18 is far away. I'm going through all the stuff I need to buy and do, and everything in my head thinking omg there's not enough time! lol How are your symptoms? Right now I'm only suffering from exhaustion and gassiness. I'm sooooo tired like all the time. I started getting tired like a week before I got my BFP. A couple days ago the gassiness started. I'll wake up in the morning with a flat tummy and go to bed looking 4 months pregnant because I get so bloated during the day. No morning sickness yet (yay), but do feel like it could hit anytime.


----------



## 2016

Hope all is ok Tracie :hugs:

I see we are up to the 24th now...there will be February babies soon!


----------



## hodbert

Hey Ladies!! Seems like so long since I was on here properly, taken me a long time to catch up, you girls can talk!!!:haha:

I flew back to USA yesterday but my mum has come back to stay with us for a couple of weeks so I don't suppose I'll get on here as much, but that may be a good thing!!

I'm 8 weeks tomoro!!!!!!! :happydance: Can't believe it! Have got a lil bump/bloat but mainly just feeling like crap!! Nauseous (threw up yday morn but doesnt usually get that far) and dizzy and tired....great fun!!! But it's all worth it in the end! :winkwink:

Glad to see everyone is well. Tracie, fx for you hope you are ok, keep us posted on how you're doing. As for all this food talk, you are making me hungry, which inevitably makes me feel sick!!! But I am generally craving fruit more than anything else, which I didn't really eat much of before. I guess your body craves what it needs (apart from marmite and dairylea!!!! :rofl:

Anyway, after my long post I best go get dressed!!!:haha:


----------



## Kirstin

I had the metal taste last week it was one of the things that got me wondering


----------



## Kirstin

Hope your ok tracie, can you get an early scan?


----------



## Angelblue

hodbert said:


> Hey Ladies!! Seems like so long since I was on here properly, taken me a long time to catch up, you girls can talk!!!:haha:
> 
> I flew back to USA yesterday but my mum has come back to stay with us for a couple of weeks so I don't suppose I'll get on here as much, but that may be a good thing!!
> 
> I'm 8 weeks tomoro!!!!!!! :happydance: Can't believe it! Have got a lil bump/bloat but mainly just feeling like crap!! Nauseous (threw up yday morn but doesnt usually get that far) and dizzy and tired....great fun!!! But it's all worth it in the end! :winkwink:
> 
> Glad to see everyone is well. Tracie, fx for you hope you are ok, keep us posted on how you're doing. As for all this food talk, you are making me hungry, which inevitably makes me feel sick!!! But I am generally craving fruit more than anything else, which I didn't really eat much of before. I guess your body craves what it needs (apart from marmite and dairylea!!!! :rofl:
> 
> Anyway, after my long post I best go get dressed!!!:haha:

Am I the only one that thinks dairylea and marmite is a good combo? Had it for lunch again today... mmm fancy some on toast now...


----------



## Angelblue

Hope your ok Tracie :hugs:


----------



## Leakieloux

Fingers crossed for you Tracie, I hope all is okx


----------



## MrsAnt

lumpy said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I got my :bfp: on Saturday and its only starting to sink in slowly now. Think my EDD is about 21st Jan. Can I be added to your list please?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Lump x

Hi Lumpy ... congratulations! We have the same EDD! :happydance: Well my doctor told me 18th but I know I OV'd late so I'm sticking with 21st until a scan tells me any different x


----------



## jms895

hows everyone? xxx


----------



## jms895

Tracie87 said:


> :cry:
> 
> when i pee'd thi morning and wiped there was blood. all my sore boobs have gone and deflated and i have a tummy ache :(

:hugs: HOPE EVERYTHING IS OK???? XXXXXX :nope:


----------



## cyclura

Hello ladies can I cautiously join you?

I got my BFP today :happydance: and our EDD is Jan 21st


----------



## wifey29

Hi Ladies, 

I'm going to cautiously join you too. I got my bfp today at 9dpo which makes me 3w2d :happydance:

LO's EDD is Jan 25th 

Can't wait to get to know you all xx


----------



## Maffie

Congrats on all the new :bfp: 

Feeling nauseas this morning


----------



## despereaux

Hi everybody:flower:. I still can't believe that I'm preggy as I feel so normal. I don't feel sick or moody at all. But I didn't feel sick either when I was preggy with my first. I feel some on and off cramps though like my period is coming soon :dohh:
By the way, can you please change my due date to Jan.11 . Thank you :)


----------



## xLuciax

Hey again girls I see yet again I'm behind on conversation lol well still no call from midwife grrr! I can't call her cause I'm yet to even know who she is I guess she picks up the pregnancy book with names of new pregnant women once a week either today mon or tues just want to get my green notes and horrible blood tests out the way i won't be getting a single scan till 12 weeks anyway is that the same everywere in the uk? Cause I thought I would atleast get a heartbeat one but my doctor said I would not


----------



## xLuciax

nickyd074 said:


> Lol yeah like I've been sucking on a penny ... sure is my first I'm only 19 but am getting great support and me and the daddy are vhappy :D we'll I've got nine months to get my finger out and get stuff sorted still live with my mum and dad so got a lot to do. 18th of jans a while away thou :) how are yous doing? Xx

 Yay ur around same age as me i'm 20  I'm in same situation as u also I'm still living with bro and mum I was suposed to be going to university this September lol my boyfriend has just got us on waiting list for a place but I doubt we will get anywere till I'm almost due unless we private rent but that's pretty expensive my boyfriend is 25 he's already been to uni and has a good job so I know he's gonna take care of us do ur parents know?


----------



## xLuciax

Tracie87 said:


> :cry:
> 
> when i pee'd thi morning and wiped there was blood. all my sore boobs have gone and deflated and i have a tummy ache :(

How r u today hun :hugs:


----------



## Maffie

Lucia in the UK you only normally get 2 scans at 12 and then 20 weeks, you can get more if there are problems, in Scotland its just one scan I believe. I had a scan this week but too early for heartbeat. Wont have another until 12 weeks.

Last pregnancy I had about 8 scans but that was due to so many problems.


----------



## xLuciax

Maffie said:


> Lucia in the UK you only normally get 2 scans at 12 and then 20 weeks, you can get more if there are problems, in Scotland its just one scan I believe. I had a scan this week but too early for heartbeat. Wont have another until 12 weeks.
> 
> Last pregnancy I had about 8 scans but that was due to so many problems.

Thanks  least I'm not the only one thm lol can't wait till I'm finally 12 weeks! 7 weeks to go lol I'm thinking maybe I can get a private scan sone but wow those prices are crazy


----------



## Kirstin

Last time I didnt get my booking appt until 13 weeks :/ Starting to feel sick already


----------



## xLuciax

Kirstin said:


> Last time I didnt get my booking appt until 13 weeks :/ Starting to feel sick already

no way really!? when did you see a doctor


----------



## xLuciax

hmm jan beans are quiet today


----------



## naomicourt

Hi everyone! How are you all today??

I am getting really bad tired slumps in the afternoon where I am really struggling to keep my eyes open! I'm so glad my Daughter still has her afternoon naps so I can put my feet up and rest. :)

My sickness isn't that bad with this pregnancy. I just get a bit sicky at tea time but, all the rest of the day I am hungry! strange. :shrug:

Sorry to hear that Tracie87, I hope everything is ok. :hugs:


----------



## naomicourt

Oh and congrats and welcome to the new BFP's!! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## lovealittle1

Tracie how are you doing hun? :hugs:

Congrats to the new :bfp:&#8217;s

I am really excited to be 6 weeks on Monday!! :wohoo: The ladies are still sooo sore. I went to yoga yesterday and could barley do any postures laying on my stomach because they hurt so bad!! I think I am going off my morning tea &#8211; it is making me sicky &#8211; what am I going to drink in the morning now? I am thinking maybe hot water and lemon.

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Angelblue

I'm 6 weeks today yay!!! Gonna take my 2nd photo today - so I can compare it to last weeks - how exciting!! Been feeling quite sick everyday when I get up and it just about seems to subside by around teatime! Not been sick though more like just car sickness feeling. Been having cramps on and off which do make me a bit anxious - just cant wait to see MW and have a scan for reassurance everything is ok - cant really afford early scan - nearest to us is £90!

Finished work early today, feeling so tired last couple of days, just come home and got into bed! I just wanted to get all relaxed and comfy!

Congrats to all the new BFPs :happydance: - we must be nearly at Feb now.

Tracie - hope your ok :hugs:


----------



## PinkEmily

Hey everyone :) Im due on the 4th January with my 1st, so excited!!


----------



## Kirstin

Just worked out as my due date think its 15th Jan :) but with 1st LO it was moved around a lot at first, the midwife said another date then a scan said another and then he was born on another :lol:


----------



## xLuciax

My due date was suposed to be 13th doctor gave me the 15th on wednrsday lol but said that it would be more clear once the mid wife gives me my scan I'm getting cramps still my breasts are swollen so much and I'm starting to develop milk spots not sure if u get them this early but they sure are noticable that's a good idea taking pics of ur belly week by week I have a pregnancy app on my iPhone that let's u store bump pics so I'm gonna start doing that now :-D I got some good pregnancy books from library today also book my myleene klass talking about her pregnancy andcgives u tips gonna start Reading it on train on way to OH house tonight hope you girls have a good weeked not sure if I'll get any time to post this weekend till Monday but we'll see who has a preg journal on here? I started one did few posts but no one bothered to follow me :-( so I give up now it's like talking to myself lol


----------



## shlindz

Just got back from fertility clinic. They wanted to do blood test to see how much hcg there is. They are doing my early prenatal care until I decide OB or MW? Any pros or cons for either??? They said they'll call this afternoon with the results. And when they call they'll book my 7 weeks scan. I'm soooo excited. Can't wait!!!! I'm gonna e bouncing off the walls until then. I started a preg journal Lucia. I have an online one for my buddies to see and I bought a paper one from chapters. I can't wait to fill out all the details and put pics in. I'm gonna share with the baby when he's old enough.


----------



## PinkEmily

xLuciax said:


> My due date was suposed to be 13th doctor gave me the 15th on wednrsday lol but said that it would be more clear once the mid wife gives me my scan I'm getting cramps still my breasts are swollen so much and I'm starting to develop milk spots not sure if u get them this early but they sure are noticable that's a good idea taking pics of ur belly week by week I have a pregnancy app on my iPhone that let's u store bump pics so I'm gonna start doing that now :-D I got some good pregnancy books from library today also book my myleene klass talking about her pregnancy andcgives u tips gonna start Reading it on train on way to OH house tonight hope you girls have a good weeked not sure if I'll get any time to post this weekend till Monday but we'll see who has a preg journal on here? I started one did few posts but no one bothered to follow me :-( so I give up now it's like talking to myself lol

Ooo i have that iphone app!! haha. I will stop by your pregnancy journal :)


----------



## Angelblue

I have a pregnancy journal and I feel like I'm talking to myself lol! Until 1 person posted! Its a good record though - feel free to pop by people! Anyone is welcome to be my buddy too - we're all due in Jan!

Just posted my first bump comparison pics! Yay!


----------



## xLuciax

shlindz said:


> Just got back from fertility clinic. They wanted to do blood test to see how much hcg there is. They are doing my early prenatal care until I decide OB or MW? Any pros or cons for either??? They said they'll call this afternoon with the results. And when they call they'll book my 7 weeks scan. I'm soooo excited. Can't wait!!!! I'm gonna e bouncing off the walls until then. I started a preg journal Lucia. I have an online one for my buddies to see and I bought a paper one from chapters. I can't wait to fill out all the details and put pics in. I'm gonna share with the baby when he's old enough.

ah good luck with the scan! Have to show us a pic yeah me and OH aré writing preg diarys and once the babys born were gonna swap them over and see how each other felt through out the pregnancy


----------



## xLuciax

PinkEmily said:


> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> My due date was suposed to be 13th doctor gave me the 15th on wednrsday lol but said that it would be more clear once the mid wife gives me my scan I'm getting cramps still my breasts are swollen so much and I'm starting to develop milk spots not sure if u get them this early but they sure are noticable that's a good idea taking pics of ur belly week by week I have a pregnancy app on my iPhone that let's u store bump pics so I'm gonna start doing that now :-D I got some good pregnancy books from library today also book my myleene klass talking about her pregnancy andcgives u tips gonna start Reading it on train on way to OH house tonight hope you girls have a good weeked not sure if I'll get any time to post this weekend till Monday but we'll see who has a preg journal on here? I started one did few posts but no one bothered to follow me :-( so I give up now it's like talking to myself lol
> 
> Ooo i have that iphone app!! haha. I will stop by your pregnancy journal :)Click to expand...

Hehe it's good isn't it I have another preg app too :-D but tthe what to expect app has lots to do on it !


----------



## xLuciax

Angelblue said:


> I have a pregnancy journal and I feel like I'm talking to myself lol! Until 1 person posted! Its a good record though - feel free to pop by people! Anyone is welcome to be my buddy too - we're all due in Jan!
> 
> Just posted my first bump comparison pics! Yay!

I'll definatly be popping by. Once I'm on my laptop again  I'll be ur buddy :-D


----------



## Angelblue

xLuciax said:


> Angelblue said:
> 
> 
> I have a pregnancy journal and I feel like I'm talking to myself lol! Until 1 person posted! Its a good record though - feel free to pop by people! Anyone is welcome to be my buddy too - we're all due in Jan!
> 
> Just posted my first bump comparison pics! Yay!
> 
> I'll definatly be popping by. Once I'm on my laptop again  I'll be ur buddy :-DClick to expand...

YAY! :hugs: OH doesnt think you can see much difference, but I think my podge has got a little bigger!


----------



## Kirstin

I need a buddy :D


----------



## shlindz

xLuciax said:


> ah good luck with the scan! Have to show us a pic yeah me and OH aré writing preg diarys and once the babys born were gonna swap them over and see how each other felt through out the pregnancy

Aww that sounds sweet. I wish I could get Dh to put some effort into something like that lol. He's not much of the sweet sentimental type. 



Kirstin said:


> I need a buddy :D

I don't know if I wanna be ur buddy now that ur due dates changed Kristen. lol I'm kidding ofcourse. I'll deffinatly be ur buddy. Do you have a preggy journal started? I'd love to visit it and see how ur doing.


----------



## Maffie

Kirstin said:


> I need a buddy :D

im happy to buddy up :thumbup:


----------



## brillbride

hi girls---just gettin time 2 go online now--hope ur all keeping well--im 5 weeks today--cant wait to have a look at my ticker...im feeling tonnes bloated...lovin it

hi 2 Lucia..hope u keeping well and enjoying reading all the books---u can let me know if they are any gd..xx
.
hi to the rest of u girls...dont worry Im the same --no one ever reads my journal but I dont really mind!!lol..........xxxxx

on a better note TGIF!!!!


----------



## abstersmum

hi girls hope everyone is well just a quick question is anyone more tired than usual i feel exhausted


----------



## nickyd074

Shlindz lol what's ur name I'm guessing its lindsey, aww I feel realy sick gassy and tired sucks when I'm at work and want my bed lol. It sounds stupid but every test I take is a BFP but I still get scared its not true like the tests are lyin lol I think until the scan I can't believe how lucky I am lol oooh same date whooo u need to be my wee buddy :D I know I've got so little time gona try n get a morgage soon to get my finger out and start buying and saving wooo excitednesss lol xxx


----------



## lovealittle1

abstersmum said:


> hi girls hope everyone is well just a quick question is anyone more tired than usual i feel exhausted

Oh my gosh YES more tired than ususal is an understatement!! :sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## Kirstin

Maffie said:


> Kirstin said:
> 
> 
> I need a buddy :D
> 
> im happy to buddy up :thumbup:Click to expand...

yes we should be buddies we'll have 2 similar aged LOs :thumbup: :D


----------



## Kirstin

I keep falling asleep in the afternoon just as vincent is waking up.


----------



## HayleyJJ

Hi ladies im due the 24th january 2010 xxx


----------



## Liz2

Hey ladies!! I would like to join in I am due the 9th of January :)


----------



## magpie_mind

Hi!
I got my BFP yesterday, and it still feels like a dream! (I even took another test later that day, plus two more today, just to keep seeing that second line!)

Looks like I'm due on the 22nd of January. :)


----------



## ama

massive congrats to all the :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## Maffie

Kirstin said:


> I keep falling asleep in the afternoon just as vincent is waking up.


I couldn't get Noah to nap yesterday so I was dead on my feet.


----------



## justthestart

xLuciax said:


> My due date was suposed to be 13th doctor gave me the 15th on wednrsday lol but said that it would be more clear once the mid wife gives me my scan I'm getting cramps still my breasts are swollen so much and I'm starting to develop milk spots not sure if u get them this early but they sure are noticable that's a good idea taking pics of ur belly week by week I have a pregnancy app on my iPhone that let's u store bump pics so I'm gonna start doing that now :-D I got some good pregnancy books from library today also book my myleene klass talking about her pregnancy andcgives u tips gonna start Reading it on train on way to OH house tonight hope you girls have a good weeked not sure if I'll get any time to post this weekend till Monday but we'll see who has a preg journal on here? I started one did few posts but no one bothered to follow me :-( so I give up now it's like talking to myself lol


Hi Hun what's that app your talking about I have been trying to find a good one!? Xx well ms has kicked in for me now feel so sick, last couple of days it was just in the morning and evening but yesterday it was all day and I was sick twice- not sure if I have got a bug on top of everything! How are all my early jellybeans doing? This thread has got so big now I'm losing track! X


----------



## lauraclili

Hi, 

I'm a little nervous of posting this because I' still can't quite believe it but I got my BFP yesterday and I was hoping I could join you all... 

Thanks x 

EDD would be 21st Jan...


----------



## naomicourt

justthestart said:


> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> My due date was suposed to be 13th doctor gave me the 15th on wednrsday lol but said that it would be more clear once the mid wife gives me my scan I'm getting cramps still my breasts are swollen so much and I'm starting to develop milk spots not sure if u get them this early but they sure are noticable that's a good idea taking pics of ur belly week by week I have a pregnancy app on my iPhone that let's u store bump pics so I'm gonna start doing that now :-D I got some good pregnancy books from library today also book my myleene klass talking about her pregnancy andcgives u tips gonna start Reading it on train on way to OH house tonight hope you girls have a good weeked not sure if I'll get any time to post this weekend till Monday but we'll see who has a preg journal on here? I started one did few posts but no one bothered to follow me :-( so I give up now it's like talking to myself lol
> 
> 
> Hi Hun what's that app your talking about I have been trying to find a good one!? Xx well ms has kicked in for me now feel so sick, last couple of days it was just in the morning and evening but yesterday it was all day and I was sick twice- not sure if I have got a bug on top of everything! How are all my early jellybeans doing? This thread has got so big now I'm losing track! XClick to expand...

Hi Hun. ipregnancy is a good app. You do have to pay for it but, it does so much! Its a journal, somewhere to make a note of your doctor appointments, a name chooser, picture of your bump e.t.c e.t.c it's really good. :)

I hope you are not feeling too sick. It still hasn't hit me much at the moment. Just feel sooooo tired! 

:hugs:


----------



## naomicourt

ama said:


> massive congrats to all the :bfp: :happydance:

Ahhhh look at your picture!! How cute! :thumbup: :) xx


----------



## amym

Hi all - mixed news today. Started bleeding about midnight on thurs / Fri, only when I wiped. Saw consultant at early pregnancy unit who said to think positive etc, doesn't sound too bad, and who has booked me in for an early scan on Monda at 8.30am.

Sooooo, thinking negative - good god it could all be over. Thinking positive - which I am genuinely doing, as far as possible, all will be well and I get to see bean much earlier than a normal scan!

My sister had bleeding at this stage in her three pregnancies, and has 3 kids, and so did my mum in 2 of her 3, all of which were fine.

pray for me ladies xx


----------



## hopefuljaners

Hi ladies!!!

Very early early days, but im due in 20th january i think!!!! 4:bfp:s!!!!!:happydance::happydance:

:flower::hugs:


----------



## jms895

Morning ladies hows y'all?

I am shattered Caine kept me up all night screaming :sleep:


----------



## ButtonJessie

justthestart said:


> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> My due date was suposed to be 13th doctor gave me the 15th on wednrsday lol but said that it would be more clear once the mid wife gives me my scan I'm getting cramps still my breasts are swollen so much and I'm starting to develop milk spots not sure if u get them this early but they sure are noticable that's a good idea taking pics of ur belly week by week I have a pregnancy app on my iPhone that let's u store bump pics so I'm gonna start doing that now :-D I got some good pregnancy books from library today also book my myleene klass talking about her pregnancy andcgives u tips gonna start Reading it on train on way to OH house tonight hope you girls have a good weeked not sure if I'll get any time to post this weekend till Monday but we'll see who has a preg journal on here? I started one did few posts but no one bothered to follow me :-( so I give up now it's like talking to myself lol
> 
> 
> Hi Hun what's that app your talking about I have been trying to find a good one!? Xx well ms has kicked in for me now feel so sick, last couple of days it was just in the morning and evening but yesterday it was all day and I was sick twice- not sure if I have got a bug on top of everything! How are all my early jellybeans doing? This thread has got so big now I'm losing track! XClick to expand...

Hey justthestart, glad to see you popping in :D I use the "What To Expect When You're Expecting" app, which Lucia uses too. It's free and really good. 

MS has kicked in for me too, I've been feeling really sick all morning. For the last 5 days it's been queasiness, but controllable, like if I eat it goes away. This is different though today, eating didn't help, it just had to pass on it's own. And my morning (decaf) tea made me feel AWFUL. Boo!! How far along are you?


----------



## June_Sprite74

You can add me to 17th January - Had positive on Thursday and confirmed with digi today 1-2 weeks. So just over 4 weeks according to my maths.


----------



## Angelblue

I wish I had an iphone :cry:


----------



## jms895

Welcome to all the newbies :hugs: xx


----------



## ButtonJessie

Spent a while looking at buggies today, my god they are expensive! I need something really light weight because I live up three flights of stairs, and I want something parent facing. All the cheaper ones are way too heavy and don't do parent facing mode. BOOOO!


----------



## brillbride

HayleyJJ said:


> Hi ladies im due the 24th january 2010 xxx

Congrats Hayley--great news..did u just find out? well done...xx


----------



## 2016

Congrats to all the new BFPs!!! :yipee:


----------



## lovealittle1

amym said:


> Hi all - mixed news today. Started bleeding about midnight on thurs / Fri, only when I wiped. Saw consultant at early pregnancy unit who said to think positive etc, doesn't sound too bad, and who has booked me in for an early scan on Monda at 8.30am.
> 
> Sooooo, thinking negative - good god it could all be over. Thinking positive - which I am genuinely doing, as far as possible, all will be well and I get to see bean much earlier than a normal scan!
> 
> My sister had bleeding at this stage in her three pregnancies, and has 3 kids, and so did my mum in 2 of her 3, all of which were fine.
> 
> pray for me ladies xx

I will keep you in my thoughts. It sounds like it will all be okay :hugs:


----------



## lovealittle1

How is everyone today? See we got some new :bfp:'s - congrats! My symptoms have not changed much lately still the sore bbs and tiredness. I am so impatient to start buyong baby stuff but I am going to try to hold out until 12 weeks.

sticky :dust: to all


----------



## PinkEmily

awww :( amym i will be thinking of you hun.

I moved to my new gp practice last week and had a meeting with a nurse yesterday, i was telling her how i was pregnant etc and mentioned that I had no ms. She laughed and said just wait it will start tomorrow. AND IT HAS!! If I start to get hungry I feel like im going to be sick :( Should have seen me this morning in tesco, had to snack on snack-a-jacks which actually didn't work. 

I have started looking at prams etc on internet as it may take a while to find one I like and can fit in my car (i have a mini cooper so tiny boot) Settled on the Maxi Cosi Loola for now but will probably change my mind.


----------



## Reds05

Hi ladies

Early days but due 24 January 2011 if I've worked out my dates right.


----------



## Dales Girl

Can i join please? I'm due around the 20th January. I'm so worried that something is going to go wrong, i keep peeing on sticks to check i'm still pregnant (only got 15 left and i'm not buying any more) :blush:.
Also me and my OH have decided to keep this too ourselves until i'm at least 16 weeks, i don't know how i'm going to keep my mouth shut for another 3 months :wacko:.
It will be good to have somewhere i actually discuss what i'm going through :flower:.


----------



## justthestart

ButtonJessie said:


> justthestart said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> My due date was suposed to be 13th doctor gave me the 15th on wednrsday lol but said that it would be more clear once the mid wife gives me my scan I'm getting cramps still my breasts are swollen so much and I'm starting to develop milk spots not sure if u get them this early but they sure are noticable that's a good idea taking pics of ur belly week by week I have a pregnancy app on my iPhone that let's u store bump pics so I'm gonna start doing that now :-D I got some good pregnancy books from library today also book my myleene klass talking about her pregnancy andcgives u tips gonna start Reading it on train on way to OH house tonight hope you girls have a good weeked not sure if I'll get any time to post this weekend till Monday but we'll see who has a preg journal on here? I started one did few posts but no one bothered to follow me :-( so I give up now it's like talking to myself lol[/QUOTE
> 
> hi Hun I'm 6+4 at the latest but could be a coUple of days later, my sickness is just so bad I'm off my food and since I woke up this morning I can't shift it it's been all day it's making me off my food! Is anyone else needing to pee more? I'm not and I'm panicked why I don't need too!
> 
> Hi Hun what's that app your talking about I have been trying to find a good one!? Xx well ms has kicked in for me now feel so sick, last couple of days it was just in the morning and evening but yesterday it was all day and I was sick twice- not sure if I have got a bug on top of everything! How are all my early jellybeans doing? This thread has got so big now I'm losing track! X
> 
> Hey justthestart, glad to see you popping in :D I use the "What To Expect When You're Expecting" app, which Lucia uses too. It's free and really good.
> 
> MS has kicked in for me too, I've been feeling really sick all morning. For the last 5 days it's been queasiness, but controllable, like if I eat it goes away. This is different though today, eating didn't help, it just had to pass on it's own. And my morning (decaf) tea made me feel AWFUL. Boo!! How far along are you?Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## jms895

:shock: I am gonna need to sell my pushchair and get a double one :(


----------



## justthestart

Hi buttonjessie not sure why that didn't work! I'm about 6+4 but could be a couple of days earlier than that! I still haven't got a ticker I don't know why! This sickness is so bad today it hasn't gone all day it's been like that for 2 days now! I haven't been needing to wee anymore than usual has anyone else?


----------



## jms895

No me neither, but that didnt start for me last time until 3rd Tri x


----------



## brillbride

hi girls--im clean wrecked today..so tired..xx


----------



## hodbert

Hi Girls

I have been feeling so ill lately it's not even funny! I flew back to USA on Wed and ever since I've just felt rotten - tired, sick, hungry but then full and sick really quickly and just generally crap! My mum flew back with me too and feel really bad coz I can barely do anything I feel so ill. Every time I eat it just makes me feel sick, I threw up twice yesterday, and it lasts all day. Does anyone else feel like this? Beginning to think there's something wrong! :shrug:


----------



## justthestart

I'm exactly the same hodbert sick all day! Right now is the first time in 2 days I have felt ok!


----------



## hodbert

justthestart said:


> I'm exactly the same hodbert sick all day! Right now is the first time in 2 days I have felt ok!

Hi justthestart, yeh I feel a little bit better today but am trying not to eat too much as it seems I am starving so stuff my face and then am far too full afterwards! Also my mum had a theory that dairy isnt helping so I'm easing off that for now. Anyway, off for my afternoon nap!! :rofl:


----------



## abstersmum

did anyone get there pregnancy confirmed by the gp or did you just book your first appointment with the midwife


----------



## Lostunicorn

Hi

Got my BFP a few weeks ago but have been so worried about jinxing it that haven't posted before now. I am 7 weeks tomorrow from LMP so 5 weeks :)

Haven't been sick yet but have 24/7 nausea and am tired ALL the time.

My due date is 2nd Jan so I just fit into the Jelly beans, which is just as well as this has become our babies nickname :)

Lostunicorn x


----------



## Jolene

Hodbert, I felt really sick for the first time today but thankfully in my pregnancies I have never actually thrown up. Today at work I felt nauseous and dizzy and shaky all at the same time. Not a good feeling but I was grateful for it because I know when I'm feeling sick that my preggy hormones are still high and that means baby is fine! Some people just have it more intense than others. Good luck hun, I'm sure you're growing a really healthy baby in there.


----------



## jellybabynic

Hello Ladies,

I have had my BFP and i am due on 25th January, can i join your groupxx

I did a digital test today and it say im pregnant 1 - 2 weeks. So actually 3 - 4 weeks.

XX


----------



## mummyzilla

hey I got my bfp yesterday can I join your gang please? x


----------



## ama

big welcome to all the new :bfp: welcome ladies :)


----------



## Maffie

jms895 said:


> :shock: I am gonna need to sell my pushchair and get a double one :(

Think i'll have to do the same, ive only had it 6 months :wacko: Could get a double seat for it but I have to switch of the articulated steering with a double seat.


----------



## noja

Hi ladies, can my very little jellybean and I join you in here? Due on Jan 15th.


----------



## naomicourt

Hi everyone. I completed the Race For Life today! It was brilliant to see so many women dressed in pink!! I done it with my two sisters and as they know I am pregnant we all done it at a steady pace and completed it in just under an hour. :happydance:


----------



## Kirstin

Congrats! Same due date as me :D


----------



## skymommy08

Just took a prego test and got my BFP at 9/10 dpo so can you please put me down for Jan 26/27


----------



## marmite

ooohh, me me, im due 19th Jan :cloud9:

Edit: meant 24th!


----------



## noja

Kirstin said:


> Congrats! Same due date as me :D

Kristin, looks like we're bump buddies!and Congrats to you too! How are you feeling?


----------



## noja

Congrats Skymummy and Marmite too and everyone else! Gee this is a happy place to be! :happydance:


----------



## lumpy

MrsAnt said:


> lumpy said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I got my :bfp: on Saturday and its only starting to sink in slowly now. Think my EDD is about 21st Jan. Can I be added to your list please?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Lump x
> 
> Hi Lumpy ... congratulations! We have the same EDD! :happydance: Well my doctor told me 18th but I know I OV'd late so I'm sticking with 21st until a scan tells me any different xClick to expand...

Hi MrsAnt! Hurrah for us! :happydance: Fancy being bump buddies? This is my first baby and first pregnancy! How about you?
I'm off to the docs for my first appoint on Wednesday. Will be very excited to start making appointments to see MW!

xx


----------



## brillbride

hi girls--hope ur all keeping well?? hows my bump bud Lucia? xx


----------



## Kirstin

noja said:


> Kirstin said:
> 
> 
> Congrats! Same due date as me :D
> 
> Kristin, looks like we're bump buddies!and Congrats to you too! How are you feeling?Click to expand...

I'm fine at the minute, just a bit more tired than usual but thats probably because I have stopped drinking diet coke so have no caffeine keeping me going :rofl: you?


----------



## Maffie

oooh kirstin are you going cold turkey from caffeine. Im still having the odd coffee/coke.


----------



## ButtonJessie

Hi ladies, well I have to say I've felt absolutely AWFUL all weekend. MS is really strong though I've managed to avoid actually vomitting so far though I'm not really sure that is any better to be honest. When you're actually sick does the nausea go away? I'm dreading work tomorrow feeling like this :-( 

On the plus side, I have my 7wk scan on Wednesday!! I really need a little boost to remind me why I'm going through all this, so I'm really really looking forward to that.

How is everyone else feeling this weekend? Xxx


----------



## abstersmum

i feel the same im also exhausted


----------



## hodbert

ButtonJessie I feel your pain!! I am so so ill all the time at the moment - constantly tired, sick every time I eat (not always physically sick altho have been for the last four days) and yet starving hungry all the time. I just feel like poo! I know it'll all be worth it but cant wait to feel better. I'm just glad I'm not working atm as I don't know if I'd manage it! :dohh:


----------



## Angelblue

ButtonJessie said:


> Hi ladies, well I have to say I've felt absolutely AWFUL all weekend. MS is really strong though I've managed to avoid actually vomitting so far though I'm not really sure that is any better to be honest. When you're actually sick does the nausea go away? I'm dreading work tomorrow feeling like this :-(
> 
> On the plus side, I have my 7wk scan on Wednesday!! I really need a little boost to remind me why I'm going through all this, so I'm really really looking forward to that.
> 
> How is everyone else feeling this weekend? Xxx

Hi ButtonJessie, I feel exactly like you at the mo, really sick and it only just starts to go around teatime! I don't fancy anything to eat but want to eat to make myself feel better! Haven't actually thrown up yet just feel awful and close to it - more car sickness feeling. I get so tired in the afternoons so struggling a bit at work - really don't wanna go in tomorrow!!! Can't wait to get to 12 weeks when hopefully you are meant to feel alot better.

You are only 2 days ahead of me, are you having an early scan? I've not got my booking in appt until 3rd June and book my scan then for 10-12 weeks - feels like forever away! I'm so impatient! :growlmad:


----------



## KellyMomma

Hi Ladies, I am having a January Jellybean!!! I am a little confused though on the date you have your first scan as some mums have them at 8 weeks and others at 12? I am 6 weeks pregnant and haven't seen anyone :-( the doctor just told me to fill in a basic form and that a midwife would call me, but nobody has? xx


----------



## Kirstin

Maffie said:


> oooh kirstin are you going cold turkey from caffeine. Im still having the odd coffee/coke.

I have a business and can only work on it after vincent is asleep after 11pm till abotu 3 then hes up at 6 so I was literally running on about 2 bottles of diet coke a day :wacko: if I drink one glass it leads to another so just cutting it out completelyI'm doing pretty well apart from the tiredness :lol:


----------



## xLuciax

Hey girls thought id pop by had busy weekend zzzz very tired and my boobs feels lime they afe on fire how aré you all includng my bump bud? Just wanted to let you girls know the ones who aré nervous to BD that it is perfectly fine tmi but me and OH had lots this weekend like normal and had no problems at all no bleeding no weird discharge so thought id give you some price of mind cause i knoe there aré a lot of girls who aré still really nervous ill catch up with previous posts tomorrow on my iPhone right now kinda anoying to use on here lol


----------



## xLuciax

Oh and just to add KFC and nandos greesy chicken this weekend have make me feel so sick i love fríes chicken and ive had it twice this weekend but it makes me feel so yuckkkk after i had nandos friday and got on the bus to go back to my boyfriends house the sickness from the chicken and the rocking of the bus made me just wanna puke! Anyone else get this with fried/grilled chicken?


----------



## xLuciax

KellyMomma said:


> Hi Ladies, I am having a January Jellybean!!! I am a little confused though on the date you have your first scan as some mums have them at 8 weeks and others at 12? I am 6 weeks pregnant and haven't seen anyone :-( the doctor just told me to fill in a basic form and that a midwife would call me, but nobody has? xx

I had my doc appointment last week Wednesday and s have heRd nothing from a midwife I'm really hoping I will this week


----------



## xLuciax

brillbride said:


> hi girls--hope ur all keeping well?? hows my bump bud Lucia? xx

Hey bud how u feelin


----------



## jellybabynic

Hello Ladies,

Feeling very tired today not looking forward to work tomorrow, but i guess i will have too, me and my dh are not planning on telling anyone about our baby until i get my 12 weeks scan, its going to be so hard, im so excited and worryed and have a big mouth, so worried i will just blurt it out. Will try my best not to until the scan.xx


----------



## 2016

Ditto with the exhaustion, constant MS and sore (.Y.)s! :wave:

For those of you in the UK wondering when you will see the MW or get a scan...normally you don't even need to see your GP and the midwife will try arrange your first "booking appointment" at 8 weeks which takes about an hour. After that you will be scheduled for your nuchal scan which can happen anytime between 11 and 14 weeks. They don't normally scan earlier than this unless there is a specific need due to recurrent previous losses or, in my case, a history of ectopics.
Hope this helps somone...:hugs:


----------



## lovealittle1

Hi ladies :hi:

Hope everyone has had a lovely week-end! Congrats to the new :bfp:'s! I am going back and forth right now deciding whether I should get referred to an obgyn or a midwife. I have to let my gp know at my appt this Wednesday any suggestions?


----------



## tryforbaby2

Hiya Girls! :wave:

I am not sure of an exact due date but I figure Jan 22nd as of right now. Pregnant with baby #2 after 9 months TTC!!!!


----------



## rose1221

Join me in,,,, Got my bfp this friday,, i m preg after 3 yrs of ttc,,,, i m due on 25th jan,,,,, so excited to be preg finally ,,,,, congrats to all who got bfp ,,,, :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi girls. I am still in kinda shock.. I got the bfp yesterday. Did any of you have a very faint test to start out with? I have on frer. But I am going by my symptoms and high temp that I am. I am 18dpo today.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Hi ladies well i got my :bfp: this morning with 2 different the first was faint but the second was alot darker. I should be due around jan 29th according to my lmp. After 9 years of trying im excited and hope this is a sticky bean.:thumbup:


----------



## Maffie

lovealittle1 said:


> Hi ladies :hi:
> 
> Hope everyone has had a lovely week-end! Congrats to the new :bfp:'s! I am going back and forth right now deciding whether I should get referred to an obgyn or a midwife. I have to let my gp know at my appt this Wednesday any suggestions?

Here if you have no problems you would go mw, its only if you have problems/become high risk you see a consultant. 

Last time I started as mw and became consultant and I was seen lots (every 4 weeks minimum by consultant and every 1-2 weeks by mw. This time im straight into consultant care.


----------



## emilyp83

Hi everyone

I just got my :bfp: on Saturday :cloud9:. Due date should be January 16th I reckon. Ths is my first so I am scared stiff and have no idea what to expect.

Feeling quite lucky so far, not much sickness just a bit queasy but absolutely shattered all the time and woke up this morning with seriously sore boobs!

Good luck to everyone

xxx


----------



## lauren-kate

Hello, joining in here. From dates, I think I am due January 17th. :hi:


----------



## 2016

Wow! So many January babies!!! :yipee:


----------



## ButtonJessie

Oh Jellybeans, I feel like hell this morning. Been sick twice already, can't even keep water down. :cry:


----------



## hopefuljaners

Hi ladies, 

I got my bfp last thursday, i'm about 4w+4days pg!!!!! :) :) :)

Symptoms so far - extremely tired! sore lower back, a lot of nausea but only actually sick once yesterday, had awful cramps yesterday and turned out i needed a..(whisper:number two) sorry tmi!!! is diarrhea normal this early?


oh i think im due jan 20th:happydance::happydance::happydance::baby:

xxx


----------



## lauraclili

Hi, 

Sorry to have to say that I need to leave this thread as I need to go back to be beginning and start trying again. 

My nice BFP on Friday was a BFN on Sunday so I guess I'm out. 

I hope everyone here has a fabulously happy and healthy 9 months. 

x


----------



## cadippoz

Im due Jan 15th (ish) 2011


----------



## Expat

lauraclili said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry to have to say that I need to leave this thread as I need to go back to be beginning and start trying again.
> 
> My nice BFP on Friday was a BFN on Sunday so I guess I'm out.
> 
> I hope everyone here has a fabulously happy and healthy 9 months.
> 
> x

Oh Lauraclili - are you sure? Have you started your AF? :hugs:

xxx


----------



## xLuciax

ButtonJessie said:


> Oh Jellybeans, I feel like hell this morning. Been sick twice already, can't even keep water down. :cry:

aaww hun you need to make sure your still drinking though :hugs: when did you start getting morning sickness


----------



## xLuciax

Ruskiegirl said:


> Hi ladies well i got my :bfp: this morning with 2 different the first was faint but the second was alot darker. I should be due around jan 29th according to my lmp. After 9 years of trying im excited and hope this is a sticky bean.:thumbup:

yaaay you got ur bfp!


----------



## xLuciax

Hi again girls hoping I will atleast finally get a call from a midwife today if I dont I shall be ringing my doctors grr


----------



## Jibber Jabber

Morning girls, haven't been on for a while hope you are all ok? xx

Not much to report from me, 6 wks today - still sore boobs, light cramps and starting to feel sicky now. The most tiredness in the world hit me in the last week or so as well, I have a 3 hour round trip every day too and its starting to do me in :(

Had my booking in appointment last week which was fab, it was so nice to talk to people about being PG, scan date has come through for 29th June too which is sooooo exciting!!

Fingers crossed its all going well for everyone xxxx


----------



## PinkEmily

Morning everyone!!

Quick question, does anyone feel uncomfortable sleeping on their stomach? I feel like i'm squishing everything inside me :( Will have to find a better way to sleep.


----------



## Jibber Jabber

PinkEmily said:


> Morning everyone!!
> 
> Quick question, does anyone feel uncomfortable sleeping on their stomach? I feel like i'm squishing everything inside me :( Will have to find a better way to sleep.

Thats how I feel at the mo too, I've got loads of bloat at the mo so I can't get comfortable. 

I've started lying on my side leaning on a pillow.


----------



## Kirstin

cadippoz said:


> Im due Jan 15th (ish) 2011

Me too :D


----------



## xLuciax

PinkEmily said:


> Morning everyone!!
> 
> Quick question, does anyone feel uncomfortable sleeping on their stomach? I feel like i'm squishing everything inside me :( Will have to find a better way to sleep.

Hey emily I have a habit of sleeping on my stomach and have for past 6 weeks everything wil be fine the baby is well protected although as baby grows I'll prob change way I sleep cause I'll be more causious then


----------



## cadippoz

PinkEmily said:


> Morning everyone!!
> 
> Quick question, does anyone feel uncomfortable sleeping on their stomach? I feel like i'm squishing everything inside me :( Will have to find a better way to sleep.

SLEEP???
whats that!!!??? :wacko::wacko:

but yes, i have taken to lying on my side already!!:winkwink:


----------



## Expat

cadippoz said:


> SLEEP???
> whats that!!!??? :wacko::wacko:

:haha: I know how you feel!! I read in my pregnancy book over the weekend that some people say you start sleeping badly in your early pregnancy so that you start acclimatising to a lack of sleep when the baby is born :dohh:

Hmm.... as I said to DH - I am MORE than happy to acclimatise once he / she's actually here!! :haha:

x


----------



## MissAma

Wow soon there will be February babies!

Congrats to all the new BFPs!

Wow the FIRST scan is normally that late 2016? I would have had 6 before the Nunchal :) Granted, 3 were a waste of time and cause for concern but two were magic and the one tomorrow should only measure up! (I've posted a video of the scan today in the main forum)

Sorry you're hit with that much m/s girls!


----------



## cadippoz

Kirstin said:


> cadippoz said:
> 
> 
> Im due Jan 15th (ish) 2011
> 
> Me too :DClick to expand...

YEY US!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## noja

Beginning to think there was a global power cut somewhere around the middle of the month, all these Jan 15th babies! :happydance:


----------



## Jibber Jabber

Bleugh Bleugh Bleugh today...

That is all... :(


----------



## noja

Poor you JibberJabber, why so down?


----------



## cadippoz

Jibber Jabber said:


> Bleugh Bleugh Bleugh today...
> 
> That is all... :(

sending hugs....:hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Jibber Jabber

Just feeling so sick girls, I have a 3 hour commute and its kicking my butt at the mo!


----------



## cadippoz

Jibber Jabber said:


> Just feeling so sick girls, I have a 3 hour commute and its kicking my butt at the mo!

wow thats a commute and a half..... :hugs:

hope that you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## noja

Lots of cyber sympathy coming your way JJ. Tough going, do you drive that or have to sit on a train/bus/bike????????


----------



## Jibber Jabber

Thanks girls its a 1 1/2 drive each way, I had to stop to throw up this morning and the traffic is a nightmare, thinking of booking a week off just so I can miss out on it for a few days.


----------



## shaerichelle

hi girls. I got a very faint line of frer and same thing the next day. Did any of you have to wait a few days for a dark one. i def feel pregnant and have a lot of symptoms. Nausea has settled in and lovely headaches!


----------



## shaerichelle

JJ can you get anything ginger to have on the drive? Ginger snaps or candies? It really helps.. and believe it or not I read the other day that protein cures morning sickness!


----------



## noja

I do and hour and ten every day each way JJ and I have to say I find what Shaerichelle says works for me, I suck barley sugars ( one or two is fine) or a minty sweet, works for being a passenger too (DH can be a bit violent with the corners!) Have to say don't get anywhere near as bad as you do, no throwing up :sick:or anything, might be wise to take a week off and hopefully things will have settled down then??
Congrats Shaerichelle. :thumbup:


----------



## Lynsay

Hi There, Not sure I should be posting this yet, as I'm going for an emergancy scan on Thurs but I'm Due January 1st 2011!!!

Fingers crossed this little bean sticks!

x x x x


----------



## noja

Crossing fingers Lynsay. Congrats, hope your scan goes ok.


----------



## Jibber Jabber

shaerichelle congrats on your BFP chick xxxx

Thanks for the advice, I hadn't thought of sweets I've had water in the car which has helped a little but then I have to stop for a tinkle on the way!! 

Ahhhh well, its all worth it in the end isn't it! xx


----------



## maaybe2010

shaerichelle I'm glad to see this as I'm sure I remember reading one of your TTC posts! :)

I'm also a Janruary Jellybean now :happydance:
AF isn't due till Weds so I'm still a little scared :flower:

xx


----------



## Baronessgogo

maaybe2010 said:


> shaerichelle I'm glad to see this as I'm sure I remember reading one of your TTC posts! :)
> 
> I'm also a Janruary Jellybean now :happydance:
> AF isn't due till Weds so I'm still a little scared :flower:
> 
> xx

Woohoo Maaybe is here!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## maaybe2010

Baronessgogo said:


> maaybe2010 said:
> 
> 
> shaerichelle I'm glad to see this as I'm sure I remember reading one of your TTC posts! :)
> 
> I'm also a Janruary Jellybean now :happydance:
> AF isn't due till Weds so I'm still a little scared :flower:
> 
> xx
> 
> Woohoo Maaybe is here!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Yeaaah! :dance:


----------



## brillbride

xLuciax said:


> brillbride said:
> 
> 
> hi girls--hope ur all keeping well?? hows my bump bud Lucia? xx
> 
> Hey bud how u feelinClick to expand...

hi Lucia---im feeling great--not wonderful in the morning and still sick if i havent eaten..heard u talkin about nando's--i love nandos..yummy..feeling so bloated--how are u?xx



PinkEmily said:


> Morning everyone!!
> 
> Quick question, does anyone feel uncomfortable sleeping on their stomach? I feel like i'm squishing everything inside me :( Will have to find a better way to sleep.

hi pinkem--I always always sleep on my belly and i still am!! feel a bit bad sometimes--but its the only way i love 2 sleep--xx


----------



## Jolene

Welcome *Maaybe*!!! 

*Naomi*, I see my name hasn't been added to the front page. Could you add me pLeAsE?? Thanks luv


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks hun :hugs:


----------



## FlatShoes

Hello :)

Positive test (well, two tests) and first midwife appt tomorrow!

Using the date of my last period I'm due January 11th! 

Hello baby buddies! hehe


----------



## noja

Congrats flat shoes!


----------



## shaerichelle

Maybe darling af was already duethursday/friday) and I am still scared! I have seen you in ttc. Awesome you are in here now.


----------



## FlatShoes

Thank you :) 

I didn't know what else to call myself - I just thought i'll be saying goodbye to my beautiful heels for a while haha

Aw, you're only like 4 days apart from me! This is such a cool forum x


----------



## shaerichelle

Lynsay. Good Luck. I say just believe. Thats what I am doing.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Hello guys , Looks like a chemical for me wish i would have waited a bit longer to get so excited:cry:


----------



## Jolene

Welcome Flatshoes and congrats on your :bfp:

Sorry Ruskiegirl :cry: Why must this be so hard?!?! Sending :hugs: for you babe


----------



## jms895

Wow you lot have been spamming :rofl:

Have felt sick on and off yesterday and today, which is strange as not sure if its MS, i had none at all with Caine :(

Also had to get up in the middle of the night to pee :( so tired I just want a good nights sleep now!

How is everyone? Congrats to everyone who just got their BFPs!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Ruskie:hugs:


----------



## xLuciax

maaybe2010 said:
 

> shaerichelle I'm glad to see this as I'm sure I remember reading one of your TTC posts! :)
> 
> I'm also a Janruary Jellybean now :happydance:
> AF isn't due till Weds so I'm still a little scared :flower:
> 
> xx

Yaaaay ur finally here with us hun!!! I was also scared about af coming but once ur af due day is over I'll feel better she never came for me I'm 11 days late now by day number 2 I knew she wasn't coming hehe


----------



## xLuciax

Omg I hate the auto correct on my iPhone I mean ull* not I'll* loool


----------



## xLuciax

jms895 said:


> Wow you lot have been spamming :rofl:
> 
> Have felt sick on and off yesterday and today, which is strange as not sure if its MS, i had none at all with Caine :(
> 
> Also had to get up in the middle of the night to pee :( so tired I just want a good nights sleep now!
> 
> How is everyone? Congrats to everyone who just got their BFPs!!

Aaahh i've been the same I almost fell tryna climb over my oh to go to toilet at 4am this morning lol


----------



## xLuciax

Tmi but everytime me and OH bed now asoon ad he "goes in" I have to rush to the toilet to pee!! Never happened to me before cause I know our pee pee hole is totally different to our baby dance hole LOL


----------



## xLuciax

Oh girls I have a question will I not hear from a midwife at all till I'm 10 weeks? I still haven't heard a thing and was told today I would not be contacted by one at all till 10 weeks by a neighbour!!! I hope that's not true cause that's just frustrating I had my doc appt last Wednesday receptionist wrote me down in the book that midwife collects and still nothing!


----------



## naomicourt

Jolene said:


> Welcome *Maaybe*!!!
> 
> *Naomi*, I see my name hasn't been added to the front page. Could you add me pLeAsE?? Thanks luv

Hi hun, sorry about that. There has been so many BFP's I am finding it difficult to keep up. lol

You are now on the list. :happydance:

:hugs:


----------



## naomicourt

Hi girls! 

I done the race for life yesterday morning (only walking & a gentle jog) and when I got home and went to the toilet I saw blood! :cry:

I called the emergency doctor who told me to rest and not to bend, lift or stretch and to drink plenty of fluids.

This morning I made an appointment with my GP and he has got me an appointment with the early pregnancy department to have a scan tomorrow afternoon.

I am so scared, and am praying that everything will be ok.:(


----------



## maaybe2010

Could you add me too please? :flow:

Do you need a due date. . . ?
24th January

xx


----------



## MissAma

I'm sure everything will be ok Naomi! Fingers crossed hon.


----------



## hodbert

naomicourt said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> I done the race for life yesterday morning (only walking & a gentle jog) and when I got home and went to the toilet I saw blood! :cry:
> 
> I called the emergency doctor who told me to rest and not to bend, lift or stretch and to drink plenty of fluids.
> 
> This morning I made an appointment with my GP and he has got me an appointment with the early pregnancy department to have a scan tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> I am so scared, and am praying that everything will be ok.:(

Naomi so sorry you're going through this, but I am sure it is because of the extra exercise yesterday. Well done for doing the race for life too! Keep us posted on your scan tomorrow, fx crossed for you hun :hugs:


----------



## lovealittle1

naomicourt said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> I done the race for life yesterday morning (only walking & a gentle jog) and when I got home and went to the toilet I saw blood! :cry:
> 
> I called the emergency doctor who told me to rest and not to bend, lift or stretch and to drink plenty of fluids.
> 
> This morning I made an appointment with my GP and he has got me an appointment with the early pregnancy department to have a scan tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> I am so scared, and am praying that everything will be ok.:(

Sorry you are going through this hun. :hugs:


----------



## lovealittle1

I just posted a new thread about this in First Trimester but has anyone had jelly like cm since getting a bfp? I have lots of it today and I am so worried now.


----------



## shaerichelle

Good Luck Naomi :hugs:


----------



## FsMummy

:wave: hi ladies, when i gat a spare few hours i will read the whole thread lol im just popping in atm as i had 2 bfps on ics yesterday at either 9 or 10dpo and a faint bfp on a fr today. ill be testing again in a few days but if i am definitely pg then i think ill be due around the 24th. WHAT THE HECK??? its only just gone 7am and my upstairs neighbour has put his music on full volume! all the kids are asleep! hmmmm someones gonna get an angry knock at their door in a minute... sorry ot lol congrats everyone btw


----------



## FsMummy

its not even good music.....


----------



## Maffie

FsMummy said:


> :wave: hi ladies, when i gat a spare few hours i will read the whole thread lol im just popping in atm as i had 2 bfps on ics yesterday at either 9 or 10dpo and a faint bfp on a fr today. ill be testing again in a few days but if i am definitely pg then i think ill be due around the 24th. WHAT THE HECK??? its only just gone 7am and my upstairs neighbour has put his music on full volume! all the kids are asleep! hmmmm someones gonna get an angry knock at their door in a minute... sorry ot lol congrats everyone btw

Congrats :happydance:

Hope they switch the music off soon, I hate loud bad music :dohh:


----------



## FsMummy

i think its the radio and its really bassy lol thanks for the congrats. i ovd late so not 100% sure where i am in my cycle but im pretty sure im 10-11dpo today. until i get a super dark test i wont believe it lol


----------



## FsMummy

oh wow maffie i didnt realise u were pregnant! congrats!


----------



## Maffie

Thanks yeah doing the whole back to back thing. Although completely by happy accident.


----------



## FsMummy

aw my eldest was a 'happy accident' lol my twins are 10 months, i dont think that counts as back to back though. do you want a big family or do you think this will be it?


----------



## Maffie

OH said no more than 2 (he already has 2) ive always wanted 4 but its not gonna happen. My gyne told me i should never of been put back on the pill i was as it obviously doesnt suit me seen as i keep falling pregnant on it.


----------



## FsMummy

i have the opposite problem, my oh wants about 10 lol i would like 5 :) i have never been on the pill before. i can see why they were both surprises then if you were on the pill!! blimey, mustve been a shock! but they say things happen for a reason :)


----------



## Maffie

I had an inkling as I felt like I did when I was pregnant with Noah. I was shaking when I saw the word pregnant pop up (I even pee'd in the afternoon to see if it would neg me) :haha:


----------



## Jolene

Tx Naomi for adding me. So sorry about the bleeding :hugs: I'm sure your little bean will be ok. Has the bleeding stopped?

Welcome Fsmummy :hi:


----------



## FsMummy

thanks jolene. lol maffie. both my bfps yesterday were done in the late afternoon, the fmu one was neg! but think that was a higher miu test


----------



## ButtonJessie

Oh naomi, fingers crossed for you, I'm sure it just a little warning from your body telling you to take it easy. Good for you for honouring your commitment to he race for life though, well done you. 

Are you sti bleeding/spotting? 

I'm still feeling pretty sick today and every time I stand up it gets worse. I haven't actually thrown up today though, thankfully. Got a 7wk scan tomorrow, can't wait to see the little reason for going through all this misery!! Xxx


----------



## mummy<3lewis

Naomi hope you are ok xxx Am going through exactly the same thing today, brownish red staining. Am just waiting for my hubby to arrive home to take me to a&e :cry:


----------



## Samaraj

Hello,

I am Due on the 13th of Jan :D

Thank you

And Best of luck to all Jan Babies :D


----------



## Samaraj

Naomi I hope everything is okay :D


----------



## Kirstin

Take me off the list please.


----------



## cadippoz

Kirstin said:


> Take me off the list please.

you ok hunny?? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi im 4w 3d - due 22nd Jan according to ovulation dates.

Ive had 5mc and an ectopic so not looking forward to the next few weeks !!

I have a scan on 28th May and another on 7th June so fx all will be ok.

I start my clexane injections tomorrow so not looking forward to that either. 

FULL OF THE JOYS OF SPRING ARENT I - I PROMISE I WILL TRY


----------



## maaybe2010

How do I get one of the cute little January Jellybean siggys?
I won't be adding it until tomorrow or Thursday when AF is officially staying away! :)

Also can you add me to the list pleeeease?
Due date will be Jan 24th O:)

xx


----------



## hodbert

Hi girls

Naomi, how are you doing today? ButtonJessie, let us know how your scan goes!

I am gradually get a lil better with the all day MS, keeping everything down last couple of days. I just have to be careful not to stuff myself when I eat, which isn't easy as i'm generally starving so shovel it in, and then am way too full and feel sick :rofl: I'm getting there!!


----------



## ButtonJessie

Hope everything is ok mummy<3lewis, keep us updated. Anyone heard from Naomi?

hodbert, my MS has been terrible the last few days, but starting to feel a little better this afternoon. All this weekend I had bad nausea, but yesterday was just awful, throwing up all morning and all evening with terrible nausea all day and constantly gagging every time I moved, and couldn't eat anything. I really hope that was the very worst of my morning sickness, and that I'll just breeze through the rest, hahaha!!


----------



## Kirstin

cadippoz said:


> Kirstin said:
> 
> 
> Take me off the list please.
> 
> you ok hunny?? :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Bleeding/cramps


----------



## ButtonJessie

Oh no Kirstin, have you been to hospital?


----------



## hodbert

ButtonJessie said:


> hodbert, my MS has been terrible the last few days, but starting to feel a little better this afternoon. All this weekend I had bad nausea, but yesterday was just awful, throwing up all morning and all evening with terrible nausea all day and constantly gagging every time I moved, and couldn't eat anything. I really hope that was the very worst of my morning sickness, and that I'll just breeze through the rest, hahaha!!

ButtonJessie, I'm sure the rest will be a breeze!! :haha: I flew back from UK on Thursday after a week trip and I thin the travellin and time differences just knocked my body all over the place. Thats my excuse and I'm sticking to it!! Have to be careful not to do too much tho, just swept bedroom floor and cleaned bathroom and it pulled on my tummy quite a bit and kept feeling a bit sickly. Going to be interesting in a few months when I've got a big bump in the way too!! :rofl:


----------



## Kirstin

ButtonJessie said:


> Oh no Kirstin, have you been to hospital?

No, I cant get there and have no one to look after LO. OH isn't back until 7


----------



## cadippoz

i am getting a lot of quite strong cramps (no bleeding) at the moment and i constantly need a wee.....:blush:

are the cramps normal? should i be worried?? :wacko::wacko: and I being paranoid???:shrug::shrug:


----------



## ButtonJessie

hodbert said:


> ButtonJessie said:
> 
> 
> hodbert, my MS has been terrible the last few days, but starting to feel a little better this afternoon. All this weekend I had bad nausea, but yesterday was just awful, throwing up all morning and all evening with terrible nausea all day and constantly gagging every time I moved, and couldn't eat anything. I really hope that was the very worst of my morning sickness, and that I'll just breeze through the rest, hahaha!!
> 
> ButtonJessie, I'm sure the rest will be a breeze!! :haha: I flew back from UK on Thursday after a week trip and I thin the travellin and time differences just knocked my body all over the place. Thats my excuse and I'm sticking to it!! Have to be careful not to do too much tho, just swept bedroom floor and cleaned bathroom and it pulled on my tummy quite a bit and kept feeling a bit sickly. Going to be interesting in a few months when I've got a big bump in the way too!! :rofl:Click to expand...

I found that because i wasn't going into work today because I was so ill yesterday I slept for a good 14 hours and I think thats contributed to my feeling a lot less sick today. Plus I slept a lot in the daytime yesterday too.

@Kirsin - oh dear, so sorry hun, fingers crossed for you.

@cadippoz - I had LOTS of cramping in weeks 4, 5 and 6. Having a bit less now. Sometimes it was SO bad, much worse than AF pains. But since there's been no blood the docs said not to worry. :)


----------



## Kirstin

Thanks but its too late, too much blood for there to be any hope


----------



## ama

naomicourt said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> I done the race for life yesterday morning (only walking & a gentle jog) and when I got home and went to the toilet I saw blood! :cry:
> 
> I called the emergency doctor who told me to rest and not to bend, lift or stretch and to drink plenty of fluids.
> 
> This morning I made an appointment with my GP and he has got me an appointment with the early pregnancy department to have a scan tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> I am so scared, and am praying that everything will be ok.:(

:hugs:i only just read this ,..im thinking of you,i bled a little bit the day after my scan and since then iv had brown spotting,gp says its okay tho and wont give me a scan ...:shrug:im sure you will be okay hun :hugs:


----------



## emilyp83

Its just been pointed out to me that I had 2 temp dips. One on 7dpo, one on 9dpo. Could it mean anything?


----------



## naomicourt

Hi ladies

I have good news! I had my scan today and I saw my little bean and he/she had a very stong heart beat which I could see and hear! Was so lovely, and really put my mind at ease. :cloud9:

I haven't had any more bleeding and the cramping has also stopped, so I guess I just pushed myself a bit too much by doing the 3 mile walk. I will be taking it easy for the next few weeks. :)

I have another scan booked in for two weeks time, just to make sure things are still ok. So it will be nice to see how much baby has grown. :happydance:


----------



## naomicourt

ama said:


> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls!
> 
> I done the race for life yesterday morning (only walking & a gentle jog) and when I got home and went to the toilet I saw blood! :cry:
> 
> I called the emergency doctor who told me to rest and not to bend, lift or stretch and to drink plenty of fluids.
> 
> This morning I made an appointment with my GP and he has got me an appointment with the early pregnancy department to have a scan tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> I am so scared, and am praying that everything will be ok.:(
> 
> :hugs:i only just read this ,..im thinking of you,i bled a little bit the day after my scan and since then iv had brown spotting,gp says its okay tho and wont give me a scan ...:shrug:im sure you will be okay hun :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hun. My baby is fine and I got to see the heart beat, so i'm sure your's is fine too. As long as you are not in agony and bleeding lots you have nothing to worry about but, I know how you feel. 
Do you have another scan booked in for a couple of weeks?
:hugs:


----------



## Kirstin

How much bleeding was there? I dont knwo why im asking I should just accept its over:(


----------



## Jolene

Naomi, I am soooo happy for you!!!!! :happydance:

Fluffyblue, Congrats hun and I pray that this will be a sticky bean for you. I have been following your story and am so glad you're here :hugs:

I am feeling soooo sick today. I'm trying not to tell anyone I'm pregnant because of the previous mc's but my SIL could see on my face how sick I am and guessed I must be pregnant. I denied it but I'm not a very good liar so I'm sure she knows.


----------



## naomicourt

mummy<3lewis said:


> Naomi hope you are ok xxx Am going through exactly the same thing today, brownish red staining. Am just waiting for my hubby to arrive home to take me to a&e :cry:

Oh Hun, I am sorry, I hope you are ok. I'm sure everything will be fine though. I think it is quite common to get old brown blood in early pregnancy but, you are doing the right thing going to A&E.

Let me know how you get on?

:hugs:


----------



## naomicourt

Kirstin said:


> How much bleeding was there? I dont knwo why im asking I should just accept its over:(

Have you had lots of bleeding?

I had enough to soak a tissue when I wiped after going to the toilet but, it stopped after that.

Have you got any cramping? Have you called your GP?

I hope you will be ok hun. :hugs:


----------



## mummy<3lewis

naomicourt said:


> mummy<3lewis said:
> 
> 
> Naomi hope you are ok xxx Am going through exactly the same thing today, brownish red staining. Am just waiting for my hubby to arrive home to take me to a&e :cry:
> 
> Oh Hun, I am sorry, I hope you are ok. I'm sure everything will be fine though. I think it is quite common to get old brown blood in early pregnancy but, you are doing the right thing going to A&E.
> 
> Let me know how you get on?
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

So glad you had good news Naomi, unfortunately mine wasn't so good. :cry: baby was measuring too small (only 6 weeks, i should be nearly 8) and there was no heartbeat. dr wasnt very hopeful and siad things should pass naturally x if not i have to go back in a week. Am having more bleeding and cramps this evening so i think it will happen soon :cry:


----------



## Kirstin

There was a dark bit then lots of bright red more than enough to soak a tissue, it keeps stopping and starting, had cramping earlier but now its kind of eased off. [honed the gp who were supposed to ring me back but never did


----------



## naomicourt

mummy<3lewis said:


> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy<3lewis said:
> 
> 
> Naomi hope you are ok xxx Am going through exactly the same thing today, brownish red staining. Am just waiting for my hubby to arrive home to take me to a&e :cry:
> 
> Oh Hun, I am sorry, I hope you are ok. I'm sure everything will be fine though. I think it is quite common to get old brown blood in early pregnancy but, you are doing the right thing going to A&E.
> 
> Let me know how you get on?
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> So glad you had good news Naomi, unfortunately mine wasn't so good. :cry: baby was measuring too small (only 6 weeks, i should be nearly 8) and there was no heartbeat. dr wasnt very hopeful and siad things should pass naturally x if not i have to go back in a week. Am having more bleeding and cramps this evening so i think it will happen soon :cry:Click to expand...

Oh Hunnie, you poor thing. I can't imagine how you must be feeling. :nope:

It must be so difficult but, don't go thinking it's anything that you have done as these things only usually happen if there is some kind of chromosome defect.

Make sure you get some rest and treat yourself to a bubble bath or something.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ama

naomicourt said:


> ama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls!
> 
> I done the race for life yesterday morning (only walking & a gentle jog) and when I got home and went to the toilet I saw blood! :cry:
> 
> I called the emergency doctor who told me to rest and not to bend, lift or stretch and to drink plenty of fluids.
> 
> This morning I made an appointment with my GP and he has got me an appointment with the early pregnancy department to have a scan tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> I am so scared, and am praying that everything will be ok.:(
> 
> :hugs:i only just read this ,..im thinking of you,i bled a little bit the day after my scan and since then iv had brown spotting,gp says its okay tho and wont give me a scan ...:shrug:im sure you will be okay hun :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun. My baby is fine and I got to see the heart beat, so i'm sure your's is fine too. As long as you are not in agony and bleeding lots you have nothing to worry about but, I know how you feel.
> Do you have another scan booked in for a couple of weeks?
> :hugs:Click to expand...

im so happy for you hun :happydance::hugs: gp said my next scan wont be until im 13 weeks :dohh:ill probably get a private one done for peace of mind,she said i should not worry as the blood is brown(old blood) but im a natural worrier ..i keep remembering my bubs heart beat too so that helps me ,,congrats again :hugs:


----------



## naomicourt

Kirstin said:


> There was a dark bit then lots of bright red more than enough to soak a tissue, it keeps stopping and starting, had cramping earlier but now its kind of eased off. [honed the gp who were supposed to ring me back but never did

Can you get down to A&E, might be best to have a scan and check everything is ok?

Just try to rest and drink lots of fluids, thats what my GP told me. :hugs:


----------



## hodbert

naomicourt said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I have good news! I had my scan today and I saw my little bean and he/she had a very stong heart beat which I could see and hear! Was so lovely, and really put my mind at ease. :cloud9:
> 
> I haven't had any more bleeding and the cramping has also stopped, so I guess I just pushed myself a bit too much by doing the 3 mile walk. I will be taking it easy for the next few weeks. :)
> 
> I have another scan booked in for two weeks time, just to make sure things are still ok. So it will be nice to see how much baby has grown. :happydance:

Naomi am sooo pleased everything is ok for you!!! :happydance:


----------



## Kirstin

naomicourt said:


> Kirstin said:
> 
> 
> There was a dark bit then lots of bright red more than enough to soak a tissue, it keeps stopping and starting, had cramping earlier but now its kind of eased off. [honed the gp who were supposed to ring me back but never did
> 
> Can you get down to A&E, might be best to have a scan and check everything is ok?
> 
> Just try to rest and drink lots of fluids, thats what my GP told me. :hugs:Click to expand...

Cramping is really bad now and quite a bit more blood now so I'm pretty sure I'm out :(


----------



## naomicourt

Kirstin said:


> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirstin said:
> 
> 
> There was a dark bit then lots of bright red more than enough to soak a tissue, it keeps stopping and starting, had cramping earlier but now its kind of eased off. [honed the gp who were supposed to ring me back but never did
> 
> Can you get down to A&E, might be best to have a scan and check everything is ok?
> 
> Just try to rest and drink lots of fluids, thats what my GP told me. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Cramping is really bad now and quite a bit more blood now so I'm pretty sure I'm out :(Click to expand...

So sorry hun. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Maffie

Kirstin :hugs: try to get lots of rest


----------



## Leakieloux

Hey Girls
I'm out :cry: Confirmed m/c today :cry:HCG levels 635 yesterday and less than 400 today. Still bleeding heavily since Sunday.

I wish all of you all the very best and hope you all have happy and healthy pregnancies.:flower:


----------



## naomicourt

Leakieloux said:


> Hey Girls
> I'm out :cry: Confirmed m/c today :cry:HCG levels 635 yesterday and less than 400 today. Still bleeding heavily since Sunday.
> 
> I wish all of you all the very best and hope you all have happy and healthy pregnancies.:flower:

So sorry hunnie. Not a good day for the jellybeans today. :(

:hugs:


----------



## hodbert

Leakieloux said:


> Hey Girls
> I'm out :cry: Confirmed m/c today :cry:HCG levels 635 yesterday and less than 400 today. Still bleeding heavily since Sunday.
> 
> I wish all of you all the very best and hope you all have happy and healthy pregnancies.:flower:

So sorry to hear about this Loux :hugs:


----------



## Maffie

massive :hugs: leakieloux


----------



## abstersmum

so sorry to hear your news


----------



## shaerichelle

:hugs: to all you girls. :cry:


----------



## lovealittle1

:hugs:


----------



## lovealittle1

Kirstin said:


> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirstin said:
> 
> 
> There was a dark bit then lots of bright red more than enough to soak a tissue, it keeps stopping and starting, had cramping earlier but now its kind of eased off. [honed the gp who were supposed to ring me back but never did
> 
> Can you get down to A&E, might be best to have a scan and check everything is ok?
> 
> Just try to rest and drink lots of fluids, thats what my GP told me. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Cramping is really bad now and quite a bit more blood now so I'm pretty sure I'm out :(Click to expand...

so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## lovealittle1

naomicourt said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I have good news! I had my scan today and I saw my little bean and he/she had a very stong heart beat which I could see and hear! Was so lovely, and really put my mind at ease. :cloud9:
> 
> I haven't had any more bleeding and the cramping has also stopped, so I guess I just pushed myself a bit too much by doing the 3 mile walk. I will be taking it easy for the next few weeks. :)
> 
> I have another scan booked in for two weeks time, just to make sure things are still ok. So it will be nice to see how much baby has grown. :happydance:

so glad to hear everything is okay hun


----------



## lovealittle1

Kirstin said:


> Thanks but its too late, too much blood for there to be any hope

:hugs:


----------



## cdejdemommy

Add me to Jan. 16th please!!!


----------



## icedtea_gal

Hi there,

I'm new here. My calculated due date is January 28, 2011!!! :flower:


----------



## memes12

Wow, look at all of the January Jellybeans! So neat!


----------



## shaerichelle

lol, forgot to say I am Jan 19th. my ex bf birthday :haha:


----------



## xLuciax

Morning jelly beans sorry to hear the bad news xx still no work from midwife yet it's anoying me now :-( me and OH broke up yesterdY hope we can eventually sort things out though my hormones are crazy right now I don't know what I do or what I don't want


----------



## xLuciax

Word*


----------



## Xiaoju

May I introduce myself? I am Xiaoju. I am 30, and will be 31 in a few months. I conveived on 2nd/3rd May, and due date according to Iphone app is 23rd Jan 2011. So please add me to the list :)


This is our first Child, and we have been married for 5 years. This is my second pregnacy. I had one for 6weeks, and got MC half year ago. I strongly believe it was swan flu jab caused it. I had the jab on Saturday, and MC happened very early Monday morning. 

I hope this time everything will be good. And I feel very good at the moment. Hope we all have a good healthy nine months. :)


----------



## maaybe2010

Hi Xiaoju

Your due a day before me! :)

What symptoms are you experiencing?

xx


----------



## Lucky777

i'm due 18 of jan 2010 :)


----------



## mummy<3lewis

Hi Girls,Just to let you know I will be leaving the jellybeans. After yesterdays bad news, I have had heavy bleeding with clots and terrible cramps so it looks like nature has taken its course. Wishing all of you a happy and healthy 9 months xxx


----------



## Lucky777

mummy<3lewis said:


> Hi Girls,Just to let you know I will be leaving the jellybeans. After yesterdays bad news, I have had heavy bleeding with clots and terrible cramps so it looks like nature has taken its course. Wishing all of you a happy and healthy 9 months xxx

i'm so sorry to hear that... i know the feeling i had a ectopic pregnancy in 2006 and a miscarraige in 2007. i have no children:sad2:
i am pregnant again after 3 years and i'm still scared. 

God bless and i hope you will be pregnant again soon!!
:hug:


----------



## maaybe2010

mummy<3lewis said:


> Hi Girls,Just to let you know I will be leaving the jellybeans. After yesterdays bad news, I have had heavy bleeding with clots and terrible cramps so it looks like nature has taken its course. Wishing all of you a happy and healthy 9 months xxx

Oh hun :hugs:

Hopefully you'll be back in first tri soon O:)
If that's what you want of course :hugs:

xx


----------



## naomicourt

mummy<3lewis said:


> Hi Girls,Just to let you know I will be leaving the jellybeans. After yesterdays bad news, I have had heavy bleeding with clots and terrible cramps so it looks like nature has taken its course. Wishing all of you a happy and healthy 9 months xxx

I really hope to see you back here soon. Take care of yourself. :hugs:xxxxx


----------



## ama

mummy<3lewis said:


> Hi Girls,Just to let you know I will be leaving the jellybeans. After yesterdays bad news, I have had heavy bleeding with clots and terrible cramps so it looks like nature has taken its course. Wishing all of you a happy and healthy 9 months xxx

:hugs::hugs:im so sorry hun ,i hope to see you back very soon,take care of yourself :hugs:


----------



## Peelprincess

Hi everyone - first post! :wave:

I'm due 16th Jan! x


----------



## maaybe2010

How do I get the Januray Jellybean siggy withe the bird and tree? :flower:


----------



## cadippoz

Peelprincess said:


> Hi everyone - first post! :wave:
> 
> I'm due 16th Jan! x

me too!!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## naomicourt

2016 said:


> *Just copy and paste the code below the banner into your siggy...*
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/70uND.gif
> 
> PHP:
> 
> [URL=https://www.mybannermaker.com][IMG]https://i.imgur.com/70uND.gif[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> 
> _If you are short on space..._
> https://i.imgur.com/zSCaH.gif
> 
> PHP:
> 
> [URL=https://www.mybannermaker.com][IMG]https://i.imgur.com/zSCaH.gif[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> 
> _Fancy a different shape?_
> https://i.imgur.com/ibZzJ.gif
> 
> PHP:
> 
> [URL=https://www.mybannermaker.com][IMG]https://i.imgur.com/ibZzJ.gif[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/hmEeQ.gif
> 
> PHP:
> 
> [URL=https://www.mybannermaker.com][IMG]https://i.imgur.com/hmEeQ.gif[/IMG][/URL]

Copy and paste


----------



## Central Perk

I'm so sorry to all the jellybeans that have had bad news:hugs::hugs:

I'm here but feeling so ill or day. I feel sick, tired and have had awful headaches...yuk, can't wait until this stage passes.

I've got my booking in appointment with the midwife tomorrow, then I'm off to Mallorca for a week. I should have my scan letter waiting for me when I get back. Has anyone else in the uk got their 12 week scan date yet?


----------



## Xiaoju

Quote: 
Originally Posted bymaaybe2010
Hi Xiaoju

Your due a day before me! 

What symptoms are you experiencing?

xx 

bymaaybe2010

I feel extremely tired since Monday. I went to bed at 9pm and got up 7am yesterday, but still feel very tired. I woke up several times during nights, and sweat a bit. When I wake up during night, I can fall to sleep again, but don't know why I wake up. I go to gym 2-3 times every week, and a bit jogging during the weekend, but today I feel struggling to walk up hills.

I also feel some tumy pain on both my left and right, but most times it is from the right. The pain is quite server, but it only last for a few seconds, and I feel fine again. I would think I have about 7-8 times very painful moment per day at the moment.

I don't have any morning sickness. My breast just starts feeling sore, especially the nipples. 

One last thing, I feel very emotinal at the moment, and feel want to cry all the time. I don't feel sad or anything, just very easy to be touched. Like I read your post about your due date is one day after me, and I suddenly have tears in my eyes. 

Good luck for all of us :)


----------



## maaybe2010

Xiaoju said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted bymaaybe2010
> Hi Xiaoju
> 
> Your due a day before me!
> 
> What symptoms are you experiencing?
> 
> xx
> 
> bymaaybe2010
> 
> I feel extremely tired since Monday. I went to bed at 9pm and got up 7am yesterday, but still feel very tired. I woke up several times during nights, and sweat a bit. When I wake up during night, I can fall to sleep again, but don't know why I wake up. I go to gym 2-3 times every week, and a bit jogging during the weekend, but today I feel struggling to walk up hills.
> 
> I also feel some tumy pain on both my left and right, but most times it is from the right. The pain is quite server, but it only last for a few seconds, and I feel fine again. I would think I have about 7-8 times very painful moment per day at the moment.
> 
> I don't have any morning sickness. My breast just starts feeling sore, especially the nipples.
> 
> One last thing, I feel very emotinal at the moment, and feel want to cry all the time. I don't feel sad or anything, just very easy to be touched. Like I read your post about your due date is one day after me, and I suddenly have tears in my eyes.
> 
> Good luck for all of us :)

Similar to me then O:)
I'm not suffering from being tired though.

Aww! What you like O:)
You really are emoitional :hugs:

xx


----------



## brillbride

hi to xlaoju--welcome and hope u ok

hi 2 lucia--my bud---what happened wit u and OH? hope u sort it soon.xx

might be gettin an even earlier scan--lets just say i know a friend of a friend in the scanning business!!!!so could be soon..xx


----------



## Jolene

Hi Ladies,

I'm so sorry to the ladies who have had to leave us :cry: It breaks my heart!

I'm going for my 6week scan tomorrow. Please keep me in your thoughts/prayers. I am already trying to prepare myself in case it doesn't go well. On the bright side I have awful ms and my temps are still high so that's a good sign.


----------



## xLuciax

brillbride said:


> hi to xlaoju--welcome and hope u ok
> 
> hi 2 lucia--my bud---what happened wit u and OH? hope u sort it soon.xx
> 
> might be gettin an even earlier scan--lets just say i know a friend of a friend in the scanning business!!!!so could be soon..xx

Hey Hun how are u? Ur lucky I saw a doctor kore than a week ago and have heard nothing from any midwife starting to anoy me now well me and OH having fall outs about my cat when we eventually move in together he refuses to let my cat come :-( sounds silly but I adore my cat!


----------



## xLuciax

Oooo I'm 6 weeks tomorrow hehe


----------



## Maffie

Well my nausea as turned into full on vomiting tonight :sick:


----------



## jms895

xLuciax said:


> jms895 said:
> 
> 
> Wow you lot have been spamming :rofl:
> 
> Have felt sick on and off yesterday and today, which is strange as not sure if its MS, i had none at all with Caine :(
> 
> Also had to get up in the middle of the night to pee :( so tired I just want a good nights sleep now!
> 
> How is everyone? Congrats to everyone who just got their BFPs!!
> 
> Aaahh i've been the same I almost fell tryna climb over my oh to go to toilet at 4am this morning lolClick to expand...

I am sick of the peeing now!! I am sure it was not this bad last time! I am still soooo fat and bloated with massive boobs and obviously pregnant, god knows how I will hide from work till 12 weeks! 

Hows everyone? :D


----------



## jms895

FsMummy said:


> :wave: hi ladies, when i gat a spare few hours i will read the whole thread lol im just popping in atm as i had 2 bfps on ics yesterday at either 9 or 10dpo and a faint bfp on a fr today. ill be testing again in a few days but if i am definitely pg then i think ill be due around the 24th. WHAT THE HECK??? its only just gone 7am and my upstairs neighbour has put his music on full volume! all the kids are asleep! hmmmm someones gonna get an angry knock at their door in a minute... sorry ot lol congrats everyone btw

Wow hun! Congrats! Dont know if you remember me from the BF section? Hows the little twins? xx


----------



## brillbride

hi lucia---aw fighting over a cat!!!haha

im 6 weeks on Friday--cant wait..xx


----------



## jms895

Sorry to the ladies who have suffered losses :hugs: :hugs: we are all here for you if you need to chat xxxx


----------



## jms895

naomicourt said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I have good news! I had my scan today and I saw my little bean and he/she had a very stong heart beat which I could see and hear! Was so lovely, and really put my mind at ease. :cloud9:
> 
> I haven't had any more bleeding and the cramping has also stopped, so I guess I just pushed myself a bit too much by doing the 3 mile walk. I will be taking it easy for the next few weeks. :)
> 
> I have another scan booked in for two weeks time, just to make sure things are still ok. So it will be nice to see how much baby has grown. :happydance:

Thats fantastic news hun!! :D


----------



## jms895

Maffie said:


> Well my nausea as turned into full on vomiting tonight :sick:

No sick this end yet but feeling waves of it and it seems to be same time of day each time. Eating eases it a little. :hugs: hope it doesnt stay bad hun xx


----------



## xLuciax

Yeah I kno it's silly my hormones are all over the place I've only had waves of nausea here and there too aparantly morning sickness usually starts in 6th week which I enter tomorrow thing is I've not thrown up since I was 8 years old I've nrver been prone to it even when I've been really really Ill my amunr system is pretty good so I could be one of those women who avoid it god I've come out in the worst spots and blemishes my skin looks horrible blaaaa!


----------



## FsMummy

jms895 said:


> FsMummy said:
> 
> 
> :wave: hi ladies, when i gat a spare few hours i will read the whole thread lol im just popping in atm as i had 2 bfps on ics yesterday at either 9 or 10dpo and a faint bfp on a fr today. ill be testing again in a few days but if i am definitely pg then i think ill be due around the 24th. WHAT THE HECK??? its only just gone 7am and my upstairs neighbour has put his music on full volume! all the kids are asleep! hmmmm someones gonna get an angry knock at their door in a minute... sorry ot lol congrats everyone btw
> 
> Wow hun! Congrats! Dont know if you remember me from the BF section?Hows the little twins? xxClick to expand...

:wave: i remember you! the twins are doing great thanks, how bout your lo? im waiting for my symptoms to start :D im still only 12dpo so testing on friday just to make sure :) how are you feeling?


----------



## FsMummy

Maffie said:


> Well my nausea as turned into full on vomiting tonight :sick:

oh no! hope ms doesnt last long for you :hugs:


----------



## lovealittle1

xLuciax said:


> brillbride said:
> 
> 
> hi to xlaoju--welcome and hope u ok
> 
> hi 2 lucia--my bud---what happened wit u and OH? hope u sort it soon.xx
> 
> might be gettin an even earlier scan--lets just say i know a friend of a friend in the scanning business!!!!so could be soon..xx
> 
> Hey Hun how are u? Ur lucky I saw a doctor kore than a week ago and have heard nothing from any midwife starting to anoy me now well me and OH having fall outs about my cat when we eventually move in together he refuses to let my cat come :-( sounds silly but I adore my cat!Click to expand...

I know how you feel hun my kitties are my babies. DH just had to accept them and now he does - good luck :hugs:


----------



## fawkesymomma

So very sorry to hear about the losses. :hugs: :hugs: jellybeans.

We got our second scan Monday, everything looks good. Heartbeat was 124 bpm. We have graduated to our OB from the fertility clinic! Now I just need to make an appointment lol.


----------



## iprettii

Looks like I have a due date of January 27th 2011, please add me to the list!


----------



## FsMummy

hows everyone feeling today? hope there isnt too much ms about. i still dont have any symptoms yet, its still v early though, not even 5 weeks yet!


----------



## winegums

hiiiiiiii everyone can i join please?! got my BFP today ..... edd would be 29th Jan 2011 which i know is RIGHT at the end of Jan but still woooo so excited xxxxxxx


----------



## Baronessgogo

I havent got morning sickness, i have afternoon sickness, im weird like that


----------



## whoops

winegums said:


> hiiiiiiii everyone can i join please?! got my BFP today ..... edd would be 29th Jan 2011 which i know is RIGHT at the end of Jan but still woooo so excited xxxxxxx

I've got the same due date! Got my BFP a few days ago.


----------



## Maffie

Just had my booking in appointment and the mw thinks I shoud be due on the first :wacko: i'm reckoning the 5 so will have to wait for scan to see, might have to pop another ticker up now.


----------



## FsMummy

ok, i havent finished testing yet lol but last time im gonna test is tomorrow then im going to accept it :rofl: dont know when to go doctors, im useless at this stuff lol oh yeh, wen i go docs he will prescribe me folic acid. im taking a prenatal vit that contains folic acid but dont think it contains as much as doc prescribes. shall i carry on wit the pnv or just take the folic acid and take the pnv again after 3 months. argh confused!


----------



## Maffie

My doc didnt even prescribe me any folic acid i went and bought a box of pregnacare :dohh:

Well my sickness isnt too bad this morning, I was hugging the toilet last night :haha:

Hoping it settles down as im off to viist family in a few days and I dont want to tell them yet.


----------



## winegums

yes actually about folic acid im currently taking 800ug a day(2 400 pills)? last time my doctor gave me 400 a day so should i stop taking one pill? can you actually take too much folic acid?! xx


----------



## Maffie

eeek apparently i need more folic acid as im also breast feeding, think i'll look up foods high in FA


----------



## Maffie

Only thing takign too much folic acid can do is mask if you have a B12 deficiency.


----------



## whoops

FsMummy said:


> *ok, i havent finished testing yet lol but last time im gonna test is tomorrow then im going to accept it *:rofl: dont know when to go doctors, im useless at this stuff lol oh yeh, wen i go docs he will prescribe me folic acid. im taking a prenatal vit that contains folic acid but dont think it contains as much as doc prescribes. shall i carry on wit the pnv or just take the folic acid and take the pnv again after 3 months. argh confused!

:D

I've tested three times so far, and I've another two bought and ready to take over the next few days!


----------



## Xiaoju

How does everyone feel today? I feel much better today. I still don't suffer from any morning sickness at all.

After being so panic last night and this morning, I finally concluded I will be fine. I had some mozzarella cheese on top of rice, chicken tomato and onion mixture. When I realised, it was too late. I already had quite some. Now I worked out, the mozzarella cheese I have eaten is from TESCO and should be pasteurised and processed in the UK. Also my friend did put the whole home made dish in oven and the cheese came out slightly brown. So when I first started eating, I thought it was cheddar cheese some how. 

I find it is really difficult to avoid eating or drinking food with other people. I dont want to tell people about the pregnancy yet, but I have to secretly check things are OK to eat or drink. 

Hope we all have a very health and happy nine mothns! :)


----------



## 2016

Some people get prescribed 5mg ie. 5000mcg folic! I am on that but will have to check about B12 now *sigh*.


----------



## maaybe2010

I can feel loads going on inside today O:)
Right in where the uterus is.

Does anyone else feel alot?
I starting feeling things before I tested
and I feel 'something' 24hrs a day.

I don't mind (unless it's pain)
I think it's a good sign that stuff is working and preparing for baby?

:flow:

xx


----------



## whoops

maaybe2010 said:


> I can feel loads going on inside today O:)
> Right in where the uterus is.
> 
> Does anyone else feel alot?
> I starting feeling things before I tested
> and I feel 'something' 24hrs a day.
> 
> I don't mind (unless it's pain)
> I think it's a good sign that stuff is working and preparing for baby?
> 
> :flow:
> 
> xx

I've been feeling a kind of fluttering sensation for the past couple of days.


----------



## maaybe2010

whoops said:


> maaybe2010 said:
> 
> 
> I can feel loads going on inside today O:)
> Right in where the uterus is.
> 
> Does anyone else feel alot?
> I starting feeling things before I tested
> and I feel 'something' 24hrs a day.
> 
> I don't mind (unless it's pain)
> I think it's a good sign that stuff is working and preparing for baby?
> 
> :flow:
> 
> xx
> 
> I've been feeling a kind of fluttering sensation for the past couple of days.Click to expand...

Your not far behind me in terms of dates! :flower:


----------



## Maffie

All I feel in my tummy is sickness :haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

maybe I felt things a lot up until 3 or 4 days ago. Now its a twinge here or there. Alot around the belly button too but I have fibro so I feel everything.


----------



## whoops

maaybe2010 said:


> whoops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maaybe2010 said:
> 
> 
> I can feel loads going on inside today O:)
> Right in where the uterus is.
> 
> Does anyone else feel alot?
> I starting feeling things before I tested
> and I feel 'something' 24hrs a day.
> 
> I don't mind (unless it's pain)
> I think it's a good sign that stuff is working and preparing for baby?
> 
> :flow:
> 
> xx
> 
> I've been feeling a kind of fluttering sensation for the past couple of days.Click to expand...
> 
> Your not far behind me in terms of dates! :flower:Click to expand...

:D

Only a couple of days behind you! :hugs:

I'm still in the 'is this really happening?' stage.


----------



## shaerichelle

Okay girls. I dont know what to do. I have had very faint lines on all my tests since saturday. I am currently 22 dpo, 6 days late for af (usually my cycle is longer at the beginning, but this month I ovd normal) I have so many symptoms ..matter of fact I feel the worse nausea I have felt yet. I have called my doc.. She said wait for a darker line or af! My midwife wont call me back. I am tired of this. I have had two losses and one of them I had faint lines and just after I had af. Of course it happened right away, but I am worried. I know and believe and I am preggo, whats up with the tests?


----------



## maaybe2010

Have they started to get faint or have been faint all the way through?

xx


----------



## Maffie

Always test at same time of day as can be fainter of an evening


----------



## maaybe2010

whoops said:


> maaybe2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whoops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maaybe2010 said:
> 
> 
> I can feel loads going on inside today O:)
> Right in where the uterus is.
> 
> Does anyone else feel alot?
> I starting feeling things before I tested
> and I feel 'something' 24hrs a day.
> 
> I don't mind (unless it's pain)
> I think it's a good sign that stuff is working and preparing for baby?
> 
> :flow:
> 
> xx
> 
> I've been feeling a kind of fluttering sensation for the past couple of days.Click to expand...
> 
> Your not far behind me in terms of dates! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> :D
> 
> Only a couple of days behind you! :hugs:
> 
> I'm still in the 'is this really happening?' stage.Click to expand...

Aww!
I'm only just passed that :haha:
I test for a while week straight!


----------



## FsMummy

my tests are darker in the afternoon/evening for some reason. are you testing with fmu?


----------



## FsMummy

maaybe, i just realised we are only 1 day apart :)


----------



## shaerichelle

faint all the way through and with fmu. so faint dh can only see one of them.

I had issues testing with ds but not this far along.


----------



## pregoinnorge

I just found out I am pregnant with my first due January 21! So exciting!


----------



## shaerichelle

Congrats!


----------



## shlindz

shaerichelle said:


> Okay girls. I dont know what to do. I have had very faint lines on all my tests since saturday. I am currently 22 dpo, 6 days late for af (usually my cycle is longer at the beginning, but this month I ovd normal) I have so many symptoms ..matter of fact I feel the worse nausea I have felt yet. I have called my doc.. She said wait for a darker line or af! My midwife wont call me back. I am tired of this. I have had two losses and one of them I had faint lines and just after I had af. Of course it happened right away, but I am worried. I know and believe and I am preggo, whats up with the tests?

We are only a day a part and some of my tests are still faint. I believe it all depends on the brand you use. When I use the internet cheapies that you dip I get a really faint line. But if I use a frer or other more expensive one I get a nice dark positive really quickly. Hopefully this helps you feel better. Stay positive. It's the only way to keep the baddies away :)


----------



## shlindz

Congrats Pregoinnorg!


----------



## whoops

shaerichelle said:


> Okay girls. I dont know what to do. I have had very faint lines on all my tests since saturday. I am currently 22 dpo, 6 days late for af (usually my cycle is longer at the beginning, but this month I ovd normal) I have so many symptoms ..matter of fact I feel the worse nausea I have felt yet. I have called my doc.. She said wait for a darker line or af! My midwife wont call me back. I am tired of this. I have had two losses and one of them I had faint lines and just after I had af. Of course it happened right away, but I am worried. I know and believe and I am preggo, whats up with the tests?

I've no advice to offer, just want to send you a :hugs:

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. X


----------



## noja

Congrats pregoinnorge!


----------



## shaerichelle

shlindz said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Okay girls. I dont know what to do. I have had very faint lines on all my tests since saturday. I am currently 22 dpo, 6 days late for af (usually my cycle is longer at the beginning, but this month I ovd normal) I have so many symptoms ..matter of fact I feel the worse nausea I have felt yet. I have called my doc.. She said wait for a darker line or af! My midwife wont call me back. I am tired of this. I have had two losses and one of them I had faint lines and just after I had af. Of course it happened right away, but I am worried. I know and believe and I am preggo, whats up with the tests?
> 
> We are only a day a part and some of my tests are still faint. I believe it all depends on the brand you use. When I use the internet cheapies that you dip I get a really faint line. But if I use a frer or other more expensive one I get a nice dark positive really quickly. Hopefully this helps you feel better. Stay positive. It's the only way to keep the baddies away :)Click to expand...

Even with frer its faint :cry: havent tried one though since tuesday. The cheapies I dont really get anything at all. Dollar store ones nothing and the store brand one (its blue dye but worked with my loss in Jan) is the darkest faint.


----------



## shaerichelle

Thank you whoops.


----------



## maaybe2010

shaerichelle said:


> faint all the way through and with fmu. so faint dh can only see one of them.
> 
> I had issues testing with ds but not this far along.


Some people NEVER get a line so maybe you'll just never get a strong line :shrug:

I can understand your worrying though :hugs:
Can you afford to book a private scan?
That's what I would do :flower:

xx


----------



## FsMummy

shaerichelle, is there a chance you ovulated later than you thought you did? would explain the faint tests


----------



## shaerichelle

Well in the US they dont have many of those places that do private scans and most of the places require doctors orders. Everything basically requires a docs signature which is tiresome to me. I really dont understand why. 

From experience I know its hard to get a line for me, but I didnt think it would take this long.


----------



## shaerichelle

FsMummy said:


> shaerichelle, is there a chance you ovulated later than you thought you did? would explain the faint tests

I thought of that but looking at my chart .. I doubt it. Been charting for months. I felt the follicles grow and I felt the ov pain..


----------



## lovealittle1

shaerichelle said:


> FsMummy said:
> 
> 
> shaerichelle, is there a chance you ovulated later than you thought you did? would explain the faint tests
> 
> I thought of that but looking at my chart .. I doubt it. Been charting for months. I felt the follicles grow and I felt the ov pain..Click to expand...

Not sure what to say but most say a line is a line! :hugs: good luck xx


----------



## lovealittle1

:sick::sick::sick::sick:Okay so the morning sickness has hit me at full force today at 6 +3 ! I feel like I am hungover and on a boat at the same time!:sick::sick::sick::sick:


----------



## FsMummy

lovealittle1 said:


> :sick::sick::sick::sick:Okay so the morning sickness has hit me at full force today at 6 +3 ! I feel like I am hungover and on a boat at the same time!:sick::sick::sick::sick:

aaw no! :hugs: hopefully it wont last long


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh No sorry about the MS. I hear around 6 weeks it can get worse...


----------



## nightlyflower

Finally told OH the other day. He kept working on the car and asked if I'd been to a doctor yet. Have my first appointment today, so maybe his reaction will change. I don't know what to think about such a lack of reaction.

On the other hand, it was good I told him because I started puking last night and so far have continued into the morning. God I feel so ill.


----------



## brillbride

hi girls.....congrats Lucia on reaching 6 weeks----that will be me 2mor--cant wait

congrats to winegums--for joining us--remember u in ttc!!!

im feeling lots of wee twinges today and feeling alot sicker today so im delighted..xxx


----------



## xLuciax

winegums said:


> hiiiiiiii everyone can i join please?! got my BFP today ..... edd would be 29th Jan 2011 which i know is RIGHT at the end of Jan but still woooo so excited xxxxxxx

U got ur bfp wooo!


----------



## xLuciax

So Im 6 weeks today hurraahhh!!! No morning sickness yet  so pleased about that I feel sick after most meals though I have a horrible sore throat today and unable to take anything for it incase it harms baby :-( has anyone nick named their little beans yet?


----------



## xLuciax

Maffie said:


> My doc didnt even prescribe me any folic acid i went and bought a box of pregnacare :dohh:
> 
> Well my sickness isnt too bad this morning, I was hugging the toilet last night :haha:
> 
> Hoping it settles down as im off to viist family in a few days and I dont want to tell them yet.

Yeah doctors suck they don't perscribe it I got boots own and some other box that my mum picked up for me


----------



## rubylei

can i join  due 24th jan.. xx


----------



## xLuciax

winegums said:


> yes actually about folic acid im currently taking 800ug a day(2 400 pills)? last time my doctor gave me 400 a day so should i stop taking one pill? can you actually take too much folic acid?! xx

Eekk yes ur only suposed to take 400


----------



## xLuciax

lovealittle1 said:


> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brillbride said:
> 
> 
> hi to xlaoju--welcome and hope u ok
> 
> hi 2 lucia--my bud---what happened wit u and OH? hope u sort it soon.xx
> 
> might be gettin an even earlier scan--lets just say i know a friend of a friend in the scanning business!!!!so could be soon..xx
> 
> Hey Hun how are u? Ur lucky I saw a doctor kore than a week ago and have heard nothing from any midwife starting to anoy me now well me and OH having fall outs about my cat when we eventually move in together he refuses to let my cat come :-( sounds silly but I adore my cat!Click to expand...
> 
> I know how you feel hun my kitties are my babies. DH just had to accept them and now he does - good luck :hugs:Click to expand...

Awww thanks


----------



## maaybe2010

xLuciax said:


> winegums said:
> 
> 
> yes actually about folic acid im currently taking 800ug a day(2 400 pills)? last time my doctor gave me 400 a day so should i stop taking one pill? can you actually take too much folic acid?! xx
> 
> Eekk yes ur only suposed to take 400Click to expand...

You can carry on taking them if you want hun.
If your body doesn't use it all it just get rids of it (in your wee O:))

xx


----------



## Jolene

Nightlyflower, I'm sorry about your OH's reaction to the big news but I'm sure he will start getting excited once it sinks in. 

Welcome Rubylei and congrats on your :bfp:

Yayy Lucia, I'm 6 weeks today too :happydance: except I have 4hr sickness. 

Had my scan today and all was well, baby measured 6w2d!


----------



## Neko

shaerichelle said:


> Well in the US they dont have many of those places that do private scans and most of the places require doctors orders. Everything basically requires a docs signature which is tiresome to me. I really dont understand why.
> 
> From experience I know its hard to get a line for me, but I didnt think it would take this long.

Your OB or midwife doesn't have their own ultrasound machine? My OB has his own and isn't afraid to use it. lol (I'm in NJ)

A ultrasound place by me advertises for scans. But you need a doctor's signature. Most OB's in New Jersey have an ultrasound machine in the office, so it sounds pretty silly to pay for one. Unless you wanted more pictures than your OB gives you.

I hope your doctor calls you back soon so you can get an ultrasound or Beta's done. :hugs:


----------



## xxshonaxx

may i join :D my e.d.d is jan 21st 2011


----------



## rose1221

hi everyone,,,

I m due 24th jan,,, like to share something,, 

I had brown spotting yesterday ,, i was so scared that i thought i m going to miscarry as my AF was due yesterday,,,, I freaked out and call doc office,,, they told me its too soon to do u/s so they did beta ,,,, 

My beta level at 15dpo : 600 ,, projesterone : 27 

phewwwwww,,, thank god ,,, doc told me to do bedrest until my spotting stops ,,,,, my spotting is almost gone today,, ,, 

I m on projesterone supposiitories ,,, do u all think this can cause by it ?? my spotting was brown color ,,,,,,,


----------



## lumpy

pregoinnorge said:


> I just found out I am pregnant with my first due January 21! So exciting!

Congrats hon, same day as me! xx


----------



## lumpy

xxshonaxx said:


> may i join :D my e.d.d is jan 21st 2011

Yay! Another 21st girlie. Congratulations xx


----------



## MrsMcT

Hi there,
New to the site and wondered if I could become part of the group?
Due around 15th January :happydance:
So excited as this is my first pregnancy.
Been having a fairly stressful start to it with bleeding on and off for a week. Have been told not to worry as hormone levels seem as should be.
Going for another internal scan tomorrow and really hoping to see somehting on the screen this time!
Liz


----------



## lumpy

MrsMcT said:


> Hi there,
> New to the site and wondered if I could become part of the group?
> Due around 15th January :happydance:
> So excited as this is my first pregnancy.
> Been having a fairly stressful start to it with bleeding on and off for a week. Have been told not to worry as hormone levels seem as should be.
> Going for another internal scan tomorrow and really hoping to see somehting on the screen this time!
> Liz

Welcome MrsMcT :hi:

Sorry to hear you had a bit of a rubbish start but glad to hear all is going well now. Its my first pregnancy too and its all so very exciting! Am on :cloud9: most of time and just want to tell everyone! Won't though until 12 weeks or so!

xx


----------



## MrsMcT

lumpy said:


> MrsMcT said:
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> New to the site and wondered if I could become part of the group?
> Due around 15th January :happydance:
> So excited as this is my first pregnancy.
> Been having a fairly stressful start to it with bleeding on and off for a week. Have been told not to worry as hormone levels seem as should be.
> Going for another internal scan tomorrow and really hoping to see somehting on the screen this time!
> Liz
> 
> Welcome MrsMcT :hi:
> 
> Sorry to hear you had a bit of a rubbish start but glad to hear all is going well now. Its my first pregnancy too and its all so very exciting! Am on :cloud9: most of time and just want to tell everyone! Won't though until 12 weeks or so!
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Thanks!
I have only told immediate family and close friends so far. Think I will be waiting till 12 weeks to go public too. 
I had to tell some people at work really early which I wasn't too happy about, only as I had to get time off for my appointments at the early pregnancy assessment clinic.
Just hope all goes well tomorrow and I get to see more than a dark shadow on the screen!!


----------



## xxshonaxx

lumpy said:


> xxshonaxx said:
> 
> 
> may i join :D my e.d.d is jan 21st 2011
> 
> Yay! Another 21st girlie. Congratulations xxClick to expand...

thanks and congrats to u too xx :D


----------



## winegums

i have told oh we are not allowed to tell anyone till 12 weeks. last time we were good and waited till 12 weeks to tell our closest family and friends and waited till 20weeks to tell everyone else lol i kept being paranoid something would go wrong!! xxx


----------



## FsMummy

i done a conception indicator digi today and got 'pregnant 1-2 weeks' should i believe it now :rofl: also got a strong positive on a normal cb :)


----------



## Maffie

Stop re testing!!!!!!!!


----------



## winegums

lol fsmummy your same as me i carry my tests around with me and keep checking its real :s :s Lol xx


----------



## LilLil

Hey girls, got my :bfp: on Tuesday, my EDD is 19th January although I think maybe a week later than that. Really hoping all goes well as had a mmc last year :thumbup:


----------



## brillbride

lucia--i hav a slight sore throat too--gurgling salt and water just..xx


----------



## FsMummy

lol if i had a £ for every time ive looked at them id be a millionaire lol


----------



## noja

Congrats Lillil, Shona and MrsMcT. I'm Jan 15th too!!


----------



## Zanny

Hello everyone!! I got my BFP last week at approx 10dpo & my due date is 22nd January, 4 days before my birthday! :happydance:


----------



## FsMummy

Zanny said:


> Hello everyone!! I got my BFP last week at approx 10dpo & my due date is 22nd January, 4 days before my birthday! :happydance:

4 days b4 your birthday, aaaaaw thats lovely. my first was due 3 days before mine and ohs first anniversary lol


----------



## Neko

:wacko: I saw a February Due Date club started on another board. Are we all the way to the end of January already?


Congrats to all the new BFPs!


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi girls I finally got a darker line on a pink test!:)


----------



## 2016

Neko said:


> :wacko: I saw a February Due Date club started on another board. Are we all the way to the end of January already?
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the new BFPs!

Looks like we are!!! February babies!!!! :wohoo: Can't wait to see September/October 2011 babies because that will be were all almost done!


----------



## xLuciax

Jolene said:


> Nightlyflower, I'm sorry about your OH's reaction to the big news but I'm sure he will start getting excited once it sinks in.
> 
> Welcome Rubylei and congrats on your :bfp:
> 
> Yayy Lucia, I'm 6 weeks today too :happydance: except I have 4hr sickness.
> 
> Had my scan today and all was well, baby measured 6w2d!

Aw bless u hope u feel better soon


----------



## cyclura

shaerichelle said:


> Hi girls I finally got a darker line on a pink test!:)

excellent news, I have been stalking you hoping to see this post :hugs::happydance::happydance:


----------



## xLuciax

winegums said:


> lol fsmummy your same as me i carry my tests around with me and keep checking its real :s :s Lol xx

Lol bless I accepted it after 6 tests last ones I did I got extra strong lines


----------



## winegums

Neko said:


> :wacko: I saw a February Due Date club started on another board. Are we all the way to the end of January already?
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the new BFPs!

Well my EDD is 29th January so...... yes :p xxx


----------



## xLuciax

brillbride said:


> lucia--i hav a slight sore throat too--gurgling salt and water just..xx

Thanks Hun it feels much better today


----------



## winegums

cyclura said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls I finally got a darker line on a pink test!:)
> 
> excellent news, I have been stalking you hoping to see this post :hugs::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...


cyclura i have just noticed our LOs are only a few days apart and now we are both due in Jan :p


----------



## xLuciax

Ok I'm so paranoid I'm going to have twins I'm dreaming about it now! I had a scan and my bro was with me it was a 12 week one and I already had a full grown baby on the scan and an embryo that was about 5 weeks in there too and I could put my hand on my stomach and touch the full sized babys hand clearly I then offered to give that baby to my brother lol was really random I still have 6 weeks till I can have a scan :-( gonna contact my gp today find out why I haven't heRd from a midwife yet girls in the uk how long did u wait to hear from one after ur first doc appt?


----------



## Maffie

xLuciax said:


> Ok I'm so paranoid I'm going to have twins I'm dreaming about it now! I had a scan and my bro was with me it was a 12 week one and I already had a full grown baby on the scan and an embryo that was about 5 weeks in there too and I could put my hand on my stomach and touch the full sized babys hand clearly I then offered to give that baby to my brother lol was really random I still have 6 weeks till I can have a scan :-( gonna contact my gp today find out why I haven't heRd from a midwife yet girls in the uk how long did u wait to hear from one after ur first doc appt?

My midwife phoned me the day I saw the GP, she then went on holiday so saw her yesterday (so waited 10 days) She wanted me to see a consultant next week but im away so seeing them on the 8th.


----------



## winegums

xLuciax said:


> Ok I'm so paranoid I'm going to have twins I'm dreaming about it now! I had a scan and my bro was with me it was a 12 week one and I already had a full grown baby on the scan and an embryo that was about 5 weeks in there too and I could put my hand on my stomach and touch the full sized babys hand clearly I then offered to give that baby to my brother lol was really random I still have 6 weeks till I can have a scan :-( gonna contact my gp today find out why I haven't heRd from a midwife yet girls in the uk how long did u wait to hear from one after ur first doc appt?

lucia tell them you are really nervous about the baby they may give you an early scan? also last time i saw a midwife at 7 weeks but that was a bit early for other reasons. i spoke to my doctor yesterday and she said probably when i'm around 10 weeks so we will see! xx


----------



## maaybe2010

winegums said:


> Neko said:
> 
> 
> :wacko: I saw a February Due Date club started on another board. Are we all the way to the end of January already?
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the new BFPs!
> 
> Well my EDD is 29th January so...... yes :p xxxClick to expand...

I'm secretly hoping baby is born in Feb instead of January :haha:

xx


----------



## jellybabynic

Hello, 

Im just waiting for the doctor to confirm my results, i have to phone in about 5pm, then i just make my appointment for the midwife at 8 weeks, then she books my scan for 12 weeks, then i see her again at 12 weeks, 16 weeks, scan and midwife at 20 weeks, 24 weeks, 28 weeks, 30 weeks, 34 weeks, 36, 38 and consultant at 40 weeks. Because ive had to children already by natural birth and no complications i won't see a consultant but going to ask if i can, just for reasurance. 

xxx


----------



## shellyhunny

Hi all. I got my BFP yesterday and am due in January so I'd love to join! 
Docs have calculated my due date as 20th Jan but that may change at the 10week scan as I know I ovulated late but I'll use their calculation for now.


----------



## xLuciax

winegums said:


> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> Ok I'm so paranoid I'm going to have twins I'm dreaming about it now! I had a scan and my bro was with me it was a 12 week one and I already had a full grown baby on the scan and an embryo that was about 5 weeks in there too and I could put my hand on my stomach and touch the full sized babys hand clearly I then offered to give that baby to my brother lol was really random I still have 6 weeks till I can have a scan :-( gonna contact my gp today find out why I haven't heRd from a midwife yet girls in the uk how long did u wait to hear from one after ur first doc appt?
> 
> lucia tell them you are really nervous about the baby they may give you an early scan? also last time i saw a midwife at 7 weeks but that was a bit early for other reasons. i spoke to my doctor yesterday and she said probably when i'm around 10 weeks so we will see! xxClick to expand...

Yeah someone else told me 10 weeks i would of thought earlier because its my first baby and fsct that im still only 20 years old im gonna actually give my gp a call now and find out been 9 days since i sas doctor


----------



## xLuciax

Just rang they told me shes been out sick this week so she'll contact me NeXT week but they told me the appointment she will make with me will prob be once im 10 weeks so ur right winegums lol well im 7 weeks NeXT werk so guess it wont be too bad


----------



## xLuciax

Is it at 18 weeks u can tell thr babys gender? I've read up on the nub theory which aparantly you can tell the sex from a 12 week scan photo anyone else heard of this?


----------



## Expat

Congratulations to all the new ladies!!! 

xx


----------



## FsMummy

i found out the twins' sex at 16 weeks lucia x


----------



## winegums

yes lucia because thers not as much they can do before 10 weeks, then they can do everything at once take bloods etc

i think they can tell the sex quite early but its usually very 'clear' by about 18 weeks and they don't want to get it wrong for you!

i've heard of the nub theory but i think it is just that... a theory it's fun to use it to guess the gender but don't take it seriously!! 

-xxx


----------



## flossie1983

Oooooh it's so exciting, there are now people posting with February due dates, that makes me feel soooo much further along :happydance:


----------



## nightlyflower

Have my first scan in less than an hour. My OBGYN molestered me yesterday and said I felt like I was 9 weeks, but it was difficult to tell because my uterus is tilted. She ordered an early scan to see since I can only be either 7 weeks or something like 12 weeks.

Taking OH with me. I asked him if he wanted to come and he said okay like he was agreeing to go to the movies or something. I'm a little worried still. Maybe seeing it will provoke some sort of response? Hopefully. Any ladies on here get absolutely no reaction from the father?


----------



## Hispirits

hiya, i'm due on the 15th jan '11. having a really rough ride so far. i hope my little babys doing ok but its not looking too good at the moment. :-(


----------



## shaerichelle

:hugs: hispirits.. I know its hard.

I am a worrying, myself.


----------



## Xiaoju

Hispirits said:


> hiya, i'm due on the 15th jan '11. having a really rough ride so far. i hope my little babys doing ok but its not looking too good at the moment. :-(

Don't worry too much. Just be as healthy as you can, and that's all we can do. I am sure you will be fine.


----------



## whoops

Hispirits said:


> hiya, i'm due on the 15th jan '11. having a really rough ride so far. i hope my little babys doing ok but its not looking too good at the moment. :-(

Wishing you luck, hon! :hugs:


----------



## Samaraj

Hispirits said:


> hiya, i'm due on the 15th jan '11. having a really rough ride so far. i hope my little babys doing ok but its not looking too good at the moment. :-(


I hope everything is okay :D

:hug:


----------



## xLuciax

I just purchased a summer Doppler from mothercare and came home looked on website and read the bad reviews on it doh!! Pretty sure all I'm picking up is my own heartbeat it says it only works from 12 weeks wereas angel sounds doppler picks it up from like 7 weeks so may just sell this on eBay in exchange for angel sounds anyone else got Doppler?


----------



## skymommy08

Will you change my due date to Jan.23 please. When to the doctors yesterday for bad cramps and I'm further along than i thought :) 
Thank you.


----------



## shlindz

xLuciax said:


> I just purchased a summer Doppler from mothercare and came home looked on website and read the bad reviews on it doh!! Pretty sure all I'm picking up is my own heartbeat it says it only works from 12 weeks wereas angel sounds doppler picks it up from like 7 weeks so may just sell this on eBay in exchange for angel sounds anyone else got Doppler?

Be very careful Luciax. I can't find the website right now, but I know I read one that said there's a chance to harm the baby with the at-home dopplars. People use them too much. I believe the risk is low, but any risk is still a risk. I'll keep searching and I'll post what I can if I find it again. I just remember reading it while I was TTC, because I wanted an at-home dopplar as well.


----------



## xLuciax

shlindz said:


> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> I just purchased a summer Doppler from mothercare and came home looked on website and read the bad reviews on it doh!! Pretty sure all I'm picking up is my own heartbeat it says it only works from 12 weeks wereas angel sounds doppler picks it up from like 7 weeks so may just sell this on eBay in exchange for angel sounds anyone else got Doppler?
> 
> Be very careful Luciax. I can't find the website right now, but I know I read one that said there's a chance to harm the baby with the at-home dopplars. People use them too much. I believe the risk is low, but any risk is still a risk. I'll keep searching and I'll post what I can if I find it again. I just remember reading it while I was TTC, because I wanted an at-home dopplar as well.Click to expand...

Thanks for the heads up hun let me know when u find it


----------



## shlindz

ya I keep searching for it, but I can't even find anything close to what I found before. Maybe the study was proven wrong??? I wish I could just remember the site I was on. lol this is gonna drive me crazy. I guess best thing for now is to just ask your OB or MW? I'm fairly certain if there's a danger they would know about it.


----------



## Neko

maaybe2010 said:


> winegums said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neko said:
> 
> 
> :wacko: I saw a February Due Date club started on another board. Are we all the way to the end of January already?
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the new BFPs!
> 
> Well my EDD is 29th January so...... yes :p xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm secretly hoping baby is born in Feb instead of January :haha:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

I'm due early in January and hoping for a December baby. :baby:


----------



## brillbride

hi girls--just popping in to say hi---wey hey im 6 wks 2day...gd luck with the doppler lucia....cant believe there is a feb thread!!!x


----------



## MrsMcT

So happy!
Everything went well with my scan today - was able to see the gestational sac and the yolk sac. The nurse said that I was able to relax and they would see me back at 12 weeks :happydance:
Still having a bit of staining (pink/brown) but apparently its nothing to worry about and I should only be concerned if it changes in amount and its, so far, usual pattern.
Is anyone else having some staining?


----------



## nightlyflower

OH opted not to come to the scan. He decided he would come when it no longer looked like an alien tadpole.

Scan went okay today. I'm measuring at 6 wks 1 day, which has me worried because we only had sex once that cycle and that date would put me at least 7 wks if not more. Heart beat was 114, so I guess that's a good sign. It implanted high up, so they had trouble getting a clear picture because of my tilted uterus. It just looked like a blob to me.

Came home and told OH about the blob. We joked about some ridiculous names and discussed when we would start telling people. I decided that was a good sign. I guess I won't pressure him and let him come to terms with being a father at his own pace.


----------



## Maffie

nightlyflower said:


> OH opted not to come to the scan. He decided he would come when it no longer looked like an alien tadpole.
> 
> Scan went okay today. I'm measuring at 6 wks 1 day, which has me worried because we only had sex once that cycle and that date would put me at least 7 wks if not more. Heart beat was 114, so I guess that's a good sign. It implanted high up, so they had trouble getting a clear picture because of my tilted uterus. It just looked like a blob to me.
> 
> Came home and told OH about the blob. We joked about some ridiculous names and discussed when we would start telling people. I decided that was a good sign. I guess I won't pressure him and let him come to terms with being a father at his own pace.

Machines measuring such small sizes can be days out, Last pregnancy my early scan ended up being about 5 days out.


----------



## naomicourt

nightlyflower said:


> OH opted not to come to the scan. He decided he would come when it no longer looked like an alien tadpole.
> 
> Scan went okay today. I'm measuring at 6 wks 1 day, which has me worried because we only had sex once that cycle and that date would put me at least 7 wks if not more. Heart beat was 114, so I guess that's a good sign. It implanted high up, so they had trouble getting a clear picture because of my tilted uterus. It just looked like a blob to me.
> 
> Came home and told OH about the blob. We joked about some ridiculous names and discussed when we would start telling people. I decided that was a good sign. I guess I won't pressure him and let him come to terms with being a father at his own pace.

Hi

I had a scan a few days ago and I too was measuring smaller (6+3 instead of 7+1)

I don't think you have anything to worry about as they grow at differnet rates and it isn't very accurate that early which is why they wait until 12 weeks to do the dating.

I have a tilted uterus as well. :winkwink:


----------



## naomicourt

Is anyone else struggling to take pregnacare tablets?? evry day it is getting worse for me. I am usually so good at taking tablets but since being pregnant, even the thought of swallowing it makes me gag!! and today it almost came back up again. :sick:

Do you have to take them the whole pregnancy or is it only for the first twelve weeks? I can't remember.


----------



## winegums

i hate pregnacare they are packed with so much stuff that isnt needed that quite a few people get ill when taking them! try normal folic acid tablets or santogen mother to be or something like that xx


----------



## naomicourt

winegums said:


> i hate pregnacare they are packed with so much stuff that isnt needed that quite a few people get ill when taking them! try normal folic acid tablets or santogen mother to be or something like that xx

I do seem to be getting quite constipated from taking them. :blush:

I will try something else then. Thanks. :)


----------



## hodbert

Hey Ladies!

Sorry for my lack of posting but I've not been feeling well lately :sick: I just wanted to post to say I'M IN THE THIRD BOX!!! :happydance: yeyyyy!!!

Hope u girls are all well xxx


----------



## naomicourt

hodbert said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> Sorry for my lack of posting but I've not been feeling well lately :sick: I just wanted to post to say I'M IN THE THIRD BOX!!! :happydance: yeyyyy!!!
> 
> Hope u girls are all well xxx

How come you have skipped to 9 weeks already!! When are you due now?? 
Soooo not fair. lol

It will just be my luck that my date will go forward on my dating scan. :dohh:


----------



## shaerichelle

My other prenatals made me sick. I started taking pure essence two n only I get them on iherb.com. they make me feel so much better.


----------



## 2016

hodbert said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> Sorry for my lack of posting but I've not been feeling well lately :sick: I just wanted to post to say I'M IN THE THIRD BOX!!! :happydance: yeyyyy!!!
> 
> Hope u girls are all well xxx

Yay for third box and 9 weeks! You go girl!!!! :happydance:


----------



## hodbert

naomicourt said:


> hodbert said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies!
> 
> Sorry for my lack of posting but I've not been feeling well lately :sick: I just wanted to post to say I'M IN THE THIRD BOX!!! :happydance: yeyyyy!!!
> 
> Hope u girls are all well xxx
> 
> How come you have skipped to 9 weeks already!! When are you due now??
> Soooo not fair. lol
> 
> It will just be my luck that my date will go forward on my dating scan. :dohh:Click to expand...

Hey Naomi, my last scan dated me at 24th Dec, you musta missed my post! Tut tut ;) Actually, meant to ask could u update my date on front page? I'm a dreamer really but love the JB's so i'm sticking here whether u girls like it or not!!! :rofl:


----------



## hodbert

2016 said:


> hodbert said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies!
> 
> Sorry for my lack of posting but I've not been feeling well lately :sick: I just wanted to post to say I'M IN THE THIRD BOX!!! :happydance: yeyyyy!!!
> 
> Hope u girls are all well xxx
> 
> Yay for third box and 9 weeks! You go girl!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thank u hun! :hugs:


----------



## naomicourt

hodbert said:


> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hodbert said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies!
> 
> Sorry for my lack of posting but I've not been feeling well lately :sick: I just wanted to post to say I'M IN THE THIRD BOX!!! :happydance: yeyyyy!!!
> 
> Hope u girls are all well xxx
> 
> How come you have skipped to 9 weeks already!! When are you due now??
> Soooo not fair. lol
> 
> It will just be my luck that my date will go forward on my dating scan. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Naomi, my last scan dated me at 24th Dec, you musta missed my post! Tut tut ;) Actually, meant to ask could u update my date on front page? I'm a dreamer really but love the JB's so i'm sticking here whether u girls like it or not!!! :rofl:Click to expand...

I must of! oops, sorry. :blush:

Wow, now due Christmas Eve!! How exciting!

All updated on front page, you are now top of the list. :flower:


----------



## hodbert

naomicourt said:


> I must of! oops, sorry. :blush:
> 
> Wow, now due Christmas Eve!! How exciting!
> 
> All updated on front page, you are now top of the list. :flower:

Lol thats a bit of pressure! Thanks hun! :hugs:


----------



## FsMummy

hodbert said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> Sorry for my lack of posting but I've not been feeling well lately :sick: I just wanted to post to say I'M IN THE THIRD BOX!!! :happydance: yeyyyy!!!
> 
> Hope u girls are all well xxx

:happydance::happydance: woohoo! exciting stuff!


----------



## FsMummy

im not on the list :nope: im thinking ill be due around the 24th


----------



## Maffie

I'm not having problems with pregnacare, might have a look at the sanatogen ones though. oooh i cant wait for a dating scan, midwife seems to think my dates put me at edd o9f 1.1.11 i thought my dates were 5.1.11 so am i working things out wrong?


----------



## FsMummy

i take the sanatogen ones and havent had any problems, i took them last time too


----------



## FsMummy

ill be 5 weeks on monday and still no symptoms :nope:


----------



## maaybe2010

You've got no symptoms? 
Good for you! :haha:

I'm 5 weeks on Tuesday and I've got reaaaaly sore boobs! lol
BUt that's about it.

Been feeling a little dizzy but that could be the weather O:)

xx


----------



## lumpy

The Sanatogen Mother to be were half price in Asda on Monday! Bargain! :thumbup:

Hope everybody is feeling okay? And hello to all the new ladies. Lots of us now. Yay!

ASFM i'm just over 5 weeks now (I think closer to 6 but my ticker says only just 5!) and i've been getting a bit of a fluttering in my tummy which i've read is just the uterus stretching). Absolutely starving all of the time! Can't eat enough during the morning and lunchtime and then it drops off in the afternoon fortunately.

I'm just watching an episode of "One born every minute". :wacko: Its so interesting. Giving me a bit of a reality check though. Its all lovely growing this little jelly bean but he or she has got to come out at some point! Cripes!!

Lumpy xx


----------



## missynz

lumpy said:


> The Sanatogen Mother to be were half price in Asda on Monday! Bargain! :thumbup:
> 
> Hope everybody is feeling okay? And hello to all the new ladies. Lots of us now. Yay!
> 
> ASFM i'm just over 5 weeks now (I think closer to 6 but my ticker says only just 5!) and i've been getting a bit of a fluttering in my tummy which i've read is just the uterus stretching). Absolutely starving all of the time! Can't eat enough during the morning and lunchtime and then it drops off in the afternoon fortunately.
> 
> I'm just watching an episode of "One born every minute". :wacko: Its so interesting. Giving me a bit of a reality check though. Its all lovely growing this little jelly bean but he or she has got to come out at some point! Cripes!!
> 
> Lumpy xx

i know what you mean about the starving alll the time HAHA its crappy!and my boobs are really sore :(


----------



## winegums

lumpy said:


> I'm just watching an episode of "One born every minute". :wacko: Its so interesting. Giving me a bit of a reality check though. Its all lovely growing this little jelly bean but he or she has got to come out at some point! Cripes!!
> 
> Lumpy xx


hey hun obem was a good show but don't forget it still had to be 'entertaining' so obviously they only pick the most interesting births that are there to shock people or make people cry or hide behind a cushion or whatever else lol! in the whole series they had one decent birth and they showed it for about 5 minutes then moved on to the more 'interesting' births. this lady just breathed out her baby in a birth pool no pain, screaming, drugs etc but they moved on quickly as it didn't have the entertainment factor :( xxx


----------



## FsMummy

i had the whole extreme hunger thing with both my pg, thats y im so fat :rofl:


----------



## missynz

FsMummy said:


> i had the whole extreme hunger thing with both my pg, thats y im so fat :rofl:

i do okay untill someone mentions food or then im doing something then food randomly pops into my head:wacko:


----------



## Samaraj

missynz said:


> lumpy said:
> 
> 
> The Sanatogen Mother to be were half price in Asda on Monday! Bargain! :thumbup:
> 
> Hope everybody is feeling okay? And hello to all the new ladies. Lots of us now. Yay!
> 
> ASFM i'm just over 5 weeks now (I think closer to 6 but my ticker says only just 5!) and i've been getting a bit of a fluttering in my tummy which i've read is just the uterus stretching). Absolutely starving all of the time! Can't eat enough during the morning and lunchtime and then it drops off in the afternoon fortunately.
> 
> I'm just watching an episode of "One born every minute". :wacko: Its so interesting. Giving me a bit of a reality check though. Its all lovely growing this little jelly bean but he or she has got to come out at some point! Cripes!!
> 
> Lumpy xx
> 
> i know what you mean about the starving alll the time HAHA its crappy!and my boobs are really sore :(Click to expand...



Wow I thought it was just me that was hungry all the time, I didnt think I would actually be this hungry all the time as im only 6+2, and no-one seems to understand that I am actually hungry lol.


----------



## missynz

Samaraj said:


> missynz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lumpy said:
> 
> 
> The Sanatogen Mother to be were half price in Asda on Monday! Bargain! :thumbup:
> 
> Hope everybody is feeling okay? And hello to all the new ladies. Lots of us now. Yay!
> 
> ASFM i'm just over 5 weeks now (I think closer to 6 but my ticker says only just 5!) and i've been getting a bit of a fluttering in my tummy which i've read is just the uterus stretching). Absolutely starving all of the time! Can't eat enough during the morning and lunchtime and then it drops off in the afternoon fortunately.
> 
> I'm just watching an episode of "One born every minute". :wacko: Its so interesting. Giving me a bit of a reality check though. Its all lovely growing this little jelly bean but he or she has got to come out at some point! Cripes!!
> 
> Lumpy xx
> 
> i know what you mean about the starving alll the time HAHA its crappy!and my boobs are really sore :(Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I thought it was just me that was hungry all the time, I didnt think I would actually be this hungry all the time as im only 6+2, and no-one seems to understand that I am actually hungry lol.Click to expand...

im not hungry untill people mention it orrr i smell it cooking lol


----------



## lumpy

Thanks ladies. That is very true its is a programme for entertainment too! You forget that when your watching it. Its so lovely when you see the ladies with their likkle babies though at the end! Brings tear to my eye!

As for the food its a nightmare cos I'm trying to do slimming world still and trying to eat lots of healthy food but just want stodge to fill me up! Carrot sticks just aren't cutting the mustard!!


----------



## winegums

i literally just started a diet about a week and a half ago lol!!! think i will have to quit. with my first pregnancy i started eating more and more and more and put on 3 stone. then when my son was born lost about a stone but in a year managed to put it back on again and some!!!!!!!! i think i'm going to have to seriously control myself in this pregnancy or i will actually end up a house lol xx


----------



## missynz

lumpy said:


> Thanks ladies. That is very true its is a programme for entertainment too! You forget that when your watching it. Its so lovely when you see the ladies with their likkle babies though at the end! Brings tear to my eye!
> 
> As for the food its a nightmare cos I'm trying to do slimming world still and trying to eat lots of healthy food but just want stodge to fill me up! Carrot sticks just aren't cutting the mustard!!

mmm carrot sticks,oh no its starting again lol


----------



## FsMummy

missynz said:


> lumpy said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies. That is very true its is a programme for entertainment too! You forget that when your watching it. Its so lovely when you see the ladies with their likkle babies though at the end! Brings tear to my eye!
> 
> As for the food its a nightmare cos I'm trying to do slimming world still and trying to eat lots of healthy food but just want stodge to fill me up! Carrot sticks just aren't cutting the mustard!!
> 
> mmm carrot sticks,oh no its starting again lolClick to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Maffie

I'm addicted to tomatoes and cucumbers at the moment.


----------



## xLuciax

Morning girls got my scan date this morning through the post box! 2nd of July 10.15 am woohoo!


----------



## winegums

aww lucia you must be so excited i can't wait to get my letter lol xxx


----------



## pregoinnorge

guess I spoke too soon :( early miscarriage...thanks for the kind words everyone


----------



## whoops

pregoinnorge said:


> guess I spoke too soon :( early miscarriage...thanks for the kind words everyone

I'm so sorry to hear that, love! Look after yourself! Xx 

:hugs:


----------



## hodbert

So sorry to hear that pregoinnorge, take care :hugs:

I had the starving hunger craves up to a week ago (around 8 weeks) when I was still starving hungry but throwing up every time I ate! I figured out I have to eat small amounts, which doesnt always stop my hunger but does control the puking! I'm just really not able to enjoy food right now so looking fwd to that passing!


----------



## lovealittle1

Hi ladies

congrats on getting your scan date Lucia!:thumbup:

pregoinnorge -so sorry hun:hugs:

Congrats to any new :bfp:'s I think they are slowing down now though as most :bfp:'s are on the February edd's!

No new symptoms to report. I am still feeling pretty great! I never thought I would have wanted to find out the sex of :baby: but lately I have been thinking I might want to? WHat is everyone else planning to do?


----------



## dax

Hi ! First like to congratulate you all on your BFPs!!! To be honest I didn't even know what that meant a week ago...
Had a m/c six years ago and this little bean was a bit unexpected but very welcome....so in short I am a nervous pile of poo!!! No idea what to expect, have not done any reading, no idea if I'm not supposed to eat stuff or what things to dodge in the street (I do however know that I have to avoid touching cat's bums or their poos which will be sooo hard because it was quite a nice hobby of mine).
Keepin the news extremely qt as I have been bleeding a bit, spotted mon 11th and again 17th which both petered out and were very little, started low prog supp on thursday last after an early scan with the Dr showed me with a mini fetal pole 5w 3d....lmp 01/04/10....don't know if they are going to help. Since starting the suppositories I passed some clots and chunky bloody discharge (where in the world else would I even admit that to someone!!) and have cramps so its touch and go I think....had my HcG levels taken on thurs and this morning and I jumped from 11,800 to 18,500.....inconclusive as not a double. Frustrated, anxious, worried and I'm quite an impatient controlling person so hating the waiting!! I would love this little baby to stick but maybe its not to be. Lovely to be able to write this and communicate with people who understand, DH is great but not very up on biology and a bit tight lipped, he doesn't want to get attached if the pregnancy isn't viable (thats sounds clinical cynical but he's actually very supportive.)

Anyways, good luck to everyone.....here's the bit I'd have a little fairy and dust but I'm only learnin how to use this forum!! :)


----------



## brillbride

good luck dax----

glad u got ur scan date Lucia---im having an early one (as had MC last time) but my 12 wk scan is the 1st of July so not much difference between us..xx


----------



## mixedmama

popping over from 2nd tri to say congrats to all the jan jellybeans! :) wow times flown, theres 2011 babies in this thread now! xx


----------



## jenkinskay

I am going to due be due 26th January!


----------



## xLuciax

Thanks girls! Ah that's good brillbride we ate only 1 day apart on Our scans! I'm either very impatient or this pregnancy feels like it's going to take for ever lol hope ur all enjoying the sun today! I read pregnant women burn in sun I never burn but that theory was proven today all my face is blochey and my thighs and upper back are pretty red! My skin isn't as naturally brown as my OH so when I go rss it's pretty noticable all my symptoms ate gone except sore breasts don't feel sick at all I'm not needing to pee every 5 minutes maybe I'm just one of the lucky ones


----------



## 2016

dax said:


> Hi ! First like to congratulate you all on your BFPs!!! To be honest I didn't even know what that meant a week ago...
> Had a m/c six years ago and this little bean was a bit unexpected but very welcome....so in short I am a nervous pile of poo!!! No idea what to expect, have not done any reading, no idea if I'm not supposed to eat stuff or what things to dodge in the street (I do however know that I have to avoid touching cat's bums or their poos which will be sooo hard because it was quite a nice hobby of mine).
> Keepin the news extremely qt as I have been bleeding a bit, spotted mon 11th and again 17th which both petered out and were very little, started low prog supp on thursday last after an early scan with the Dr showed me with a mini fetal pole 5w 3d....lmp 01/04/10....don't know if they are going to help. Since starting the suppositories I passed some clots and chunky bloody discharge (where in the world else would I even admit that to someone!!) and have cramps so its touch and go I think....had my HcG levels taken on thurs and this morning and I jumped from 11,800 to 18,500.....inconclusive as not a double. Frustrated, anxious, worried and I'm quite an impatient controlling person so hating the waiting!! I would love this little baby to stick but maybe its not to be. Lovely to be able to write this and communicate with people who understand, DH is great but not very up on biology and a bit tight lipped, he doesn't want to get attached if the pregnancy isn't viable (thats sounds clinical cynical but he's actually very supportive.)
> 
> Anyways, good luck to everyone.....here's the bit I'd have a little fairy and dust but I'm only learnin how to use this forum!! :)

Congratulations on your BFP. I was told sometimes you can get some spotting as the little bean "beds in". Also hCG levels normally start to double only every 72 hours once they go over 6500 I think.
There is a really handy website www.betabase.info where you can compare your levels to loads of others stored in the database as well as work out your doubling time and compare that to the average.

Hope all goes well and you have a super sticky bean :hugs:


----------



## The3Bears

Jan 25th for meeeeee


----------



## missynz

lovealittle1 said:


> No new symptoms to report. I am still feeling pretty great! I never thought I would have wanted to find out the sex of :baby: but lately I have been thinking I might want to? WHat is everyone else planning to do?

im thinking i might just wait till birth,so then it could be a suprise for all


----------



## nightlyflower

Felt good yesterday, feeling sick today. Threw up when OH was throwing out food that had gone bad in the fridge. Mold usually makes me gag, so it was just that much worse. Going out to a farmer's market for fresh fruits and veggies later today. That is one good thing about living in Texas. We have several farms just blocks away even though we technically live on the outskirts of a major city. High rise buildings sitting right next to an old family farm. Hah! Only in Texas. *shakes her head*


----------



## brillbride

i lay out in the sun todayas well Lucia!!--i would tan easily--it was the first time out in sun this year--way hey 24 degrees!! my chest is just a bit red and hav bikini lines!! lovin it!


----------



## jms895

FsMummy said:


> jms895 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FsMummy said:
> 
> 
> :wave: hi ladies, when i gat a spare few hours i will read the whole thread lol im just popping in atm as i had 2 bfps on ics yesterday at either 9 or 10dpo and a faint bfp on a fr today. ill be testing again in a few days but if i am definitely pg then i think ill be due around the 24th. WHAT THE HECK??? its only just gone 7am and my upstairs neighbour has put his music on full volume! all the kids are asleep! hmmmm someones gonna get an angry knock at their door in a minute... sorry ot lol congrats everyone btw
> 
> Wow hun! Congrats! Dont know if you remember me from the BF section?Hows the little twins? xxClick to expand...
> 
> :wave: i remember you! the twins are doing great thanks, how bout your lo? im waiting for my symptoms to start :D im still only 12dpo so testing on friday just to make sure :) how are you feeling?Click to expand...

Great thanks, feeling a bit :sick: but am ok!! Very fat and bloated, you? xx


----------



## jms895

Hows everyone? What a lovely day :D

I have pigged on loads of burgers, salad and cheese (BBQ) and a 3 scoop nutty roma ice cream from the farm shop earlier and now I feel :sick: I have been so constipated its untrue :(


----------



## jms895

Welcome over to all the newbies with the :bfp: s xxx


----------



## xLuciax

brillbride said:


> i lay out in the sun todayas well Lucia!!--i would tan easily--it was the first time out in sun this year--way hey 24 degrees!! my chest is just a bit red and hav bikini lines!! lovin it!

Hehe glad Ireland got the good weather too!! Be nice to get a good glow English weather is unprdictable but my guess is we should enjoy this wrathernow as it could be all we will get yhis summer! Hope not as I'll start to get a little bump by august and want to show it off in a nice summer dress


----------



## xLuciax

jms895 said:


> Hows everyone? What a lovely day :D
> 
> I have pigged on loads of burgers, salad and cheese (BBQ) and a 3 scoop nutty roma ice cream from the farm shop earlier and now I feel :sick: I have been so constipated its untrue :(

argh ur lucky! I can't even stomach meats righy now I thought I was lucky with not getting sickness feeling happy about it today and now I think I've jinxed myself I'm laying Herr right now feeling like I could puke any minute I could even eat the torilla wraps my mum cooked today ( they ate one of my FAVs!) managed to eat nachos before it I have a bag of malteasers sitting beside my bed every time I look at them in like ergh! That soooo is not normal I love wait I mean lovED! Malteasers :-(


----------



## xLuciax

Sorry about mistakes grr auto correct on my iPhone always gives me mistakes!


----------



## Blah11

Hi everyone, can I join :wave: I'm just making the Jan baby club with a EDD of 30th of Jan according to ov/lp dates :D Will prob be changed when I get my scan :growlmad: but for now, I am growing a jan jellybean!


----------



## brillbride

xLuciax said:


> brillbride said:
> 
> 
> i lay out in the sun todayas well Lucia!!--i would tan easily--it was the first time out in sun this year--way hey 24 degrees!! my chest is just a bit red and hav bikini lines!! lovin it!
> 
> Hehe glad Ireland got the good weather too!! Be nice to get a good glow English weather is unprdictable but my guess is we should enjoy this wrathernow as it could be all we will get yhis summer! Hope not as I'll start to get a little bump by august and want to show it off in a nice summer dressClick to expand...

me too--cant wait!! come on our bumps..xx


----------



## alisarose

baba monster #2 EDD 23rd Jan 2011:baby:


----------



## Angelblue

I've worked out I'll be 16 wks when we go on hol - only to Cornwall but I hope I'll have a cute little bump in my dresses and not be mistaken for fat!!!


----------



## FsMummy

Angelblue said:


> I've worked out I'll be 16 wks when we go on hol - only to Cornwall but I hope I'll have a cute little bump in my dresses and not be mistaken for fat!!!

im so jealous, i love cornwall. both my sisters are going with thier ohs and kids and my dad n step mum, we werent even invited :growlmad: my whole family went to cornwall last year while i was in hospital having the twins!


----------



## winegums

yay i got my first 2-3 weeks on clearblue digi this morning!!!!!!!!!
i thought (was hoping) it would be today as thursday said 1-2 weeks which means 25miu and it should be doubling every day so fri would be 50 sat would be 100 and sun would be 200, which is the next threshold so hopefully this means my hcg is increasing at a good levellllll im happppy! xxxx


----------



## FsMummy

winegums said:


> yay i got my first 2-3 weeks on clearblue digi this morning!!!!!!!!!
> i thought (was hoping) it would be today as thursday said 1-2 weeks which means 25miu and it should be doubling every day so fri would be 50 sat would be 100 and sun would be 200, which is the next threshold so hopefully this means my hcg is increasing at a good levellllll im happppy! xxxx

thats great winegums! ive got one digi left and am hoping itll say 2-3 weeks when i use it!


----------



## winegums

lol it's sad how excited i get... OH walked in earlier and goes 'MORE tests? are you kidding?' i was like 'but look this one says 2-3 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!' lol i don't think he understands the significance :p xxx


----------



## lumpy

I used my last digi yesterday morning and got 3+ ! Hurrah.

FSMummy thats a shame that they're all going with out you! :( 

Are you going anywhere nice with your babies this summer?

x


----------



## FsMummy

lumpy said:


> I used my last digi yesterday morning and got 3+ ! Hurrah.
> 
> FSMummy thats a shame that they're all going with out you! :(
> 
> Are you going anywhere nice with your babies this summer?
> 
> x

i dont think so, we havent got anything planned atm anyway. i told oh that we are definitely going on holiday next year. he was like 'wow there will be 6 of us then' lol how bout you, what do you have planned for the summer?


----------



## Blah11

ick i keep getting BFNs on ICs :( Im not feeling that positive anymore :( i'M 14dpo today so hopefully its just cos its still early. IDK how I got BFPs on them before?!


----------



## lumpy

Just off into deepest darkest wales for a week with the family. Hope fully it'll be nice and sunny like this! 6 of you! Wowzers. I don't envy you having to pack for that many of you - or the worst bit of unpacking when you get home!! I struggle to cope with just two of us! I'm going to have to learn to be soooo much more organised!! Arrrggghhhh!

We were planning to go away for a few days later in the year but will prob save the money and use the time off to decorate instead. We have lots to do to "babyproof" our house!! Its where to bloomin start though!!

xx


----------



## Blah11

lol my house still isn't baby proof :roll: I dont even have a banistair on my staircase


----------



## lumpy

Blah11 said:


> lol my house still isn't baby proof :roll: I dont even have a banistair on my staircase

We have no handrail! :dohh: My DH better get one up before I get to be a big fatty cos my naughty cats always try to trip me up on the stairs, which is fine at the moment as I can see the little buggers!


----------



## FsMummy

id love to go to wales, my oh has been as he had family who lived there for a while but ive never been.


----------



## FsMummy

blah you got definite positives on cb though didnt you?


----------



## Blah11

1 but now im thinking it was evap or something :(


----------



## winegums

blah take a digi! i got 1-2weeks on a digi at 12dpo! and my ics were still soo faint up till today even at 14dpo you could hardly see anything on an ic xxx


----------



## Blah11

hope he brings me back a digi too!



This is TMI so apologies in advance but is anyone else experiencing diarrhea? :( I've never heard of this in pregnancy. maybe I have a stomach bug. Ugh.


----------



## 2016

Blah11 said:


> hope he brings me back a digi too!
> 
> 
> 
> This is TMI so apologies in advance but is anyone else experiencing diarrhea? :( I've never heard of this in pregnancy. maybe I have a stomach bug. Ugh.

I have had that on and off...I call it "bottom morning sickness" or BMS :rofl:


----------



## splintrofhope

EDD for me is january 25th, 2011!! :cloud9:


----------



## Neko

Blah11 said:


> hope he brings me back a digi too!
> 
> 
> 
> This is TMI so apologies in advance but is anyone else experiencing diarrhea? :( I've never heard of this in pregnancy. maybe I have a stomach bug. Ugh.

Pregnancy can upset your stomach in soooo many ways. I'm sure that's a definite possibility.

I'm busy in the burping stage. https://www.smileyhut.com/silly/burp.gif


Can you go out today and get a better test that isn't an IC? Maybe that will give you peace of mind.


----------



## Blah11

I cant tell if its a BFP or not :dohh: I'll test last time tomorrow morning and if I dont get a proper BFP i'll assume I've had a chemical or something :(


----------



## lovealittle1

good luck with your test tomorrow blah


----------



## Blah11

Thanks :hugs: I can see a line but its super faint still :( Hopefully itll be darker tomorrow with FMU.


----------



## winegums

Blah11 said:


> hope he brings me back a digi too!
> 
> 
> 
> This is TMI so apologies in advance but is anyone else experiencing diarrhea? :( I've never heard of this in pregnancy. maybe I have a stomach bug. Ugh.

i'm the opposite i seem to be a bit constipated lol!!


----------



## FsMummy

good luck blah :( hopefully youve just got bad eyes :rofl:


----------



## jellybabynic

Hello Ladies, 

just checking in to see how everyone is? i don't get on the computer much so just been going through all the posts since i was on last.lol 

Got the doctors on Tuesday morning to get booked in with the midwife, and get my urine results, should be positive thoxx

Have been feeling fine, very tried and sore bbs but apart from that feeling good. And still eating chicken, with my boys i could't touch the stuff, which was bad as its such a quick easy meal. 

Take care xxxxx


----------



## palmtree123

Hi ladies, I got my :bfp: a few days ago, still early days though, only about 4 weeks pregnant I reckon. So flipping excited!!!! x


----------



## brillbride

hi girls sorry to post a downer ---.had cramps all weekend--then blood this morn--spent all day in hospital--just back...had an early MC--cant believe iv been so unlucky twice now--aw well...im still glad that a) i didnt have to have a d+c and 2) that it wasnt ectopic so i am counting my blessings..

anyway best a luck to you all and to My bud Lucia--you will need a new bump buddy:shrug::dohh: best a luck to you all..xx


----------



## lovealittle1

so so sorry brillbride :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Smiler79

Hi girls.

I got my bfp on 21st MAy and I think my EDD is 28th January.

I am very anxious as i had an early miscarriage in October 2009. However this time I feel pregnant, mainly feeling nauseas if i let myself get too hungry! Last time I did not feel pregnant at all and miscarried at 6 weeeks.

I have got my fingers well and truly crossed this time.


----------



## shaerichelle

:hi: Smiler. I am nervous too. And I know what you mean about the nausea.


----------



## 2016

Very sorry brillbride :hugs: hope you recover quickly and have a speedy journey back to 1st tri :flower:


----------



## winegums

nooo brillbride i saw you around a lot on ttc forums i hope your back here quickly!!! hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## naomicourt

soooo constipated I have started bleeding from my rectum! (TMI sorry) This pregnancy business sure isnt glamorous is it!! :dohh:


----------



## naomicourt

Yipeeee 8 weeks today and ticker has moved to raspberry. :)


----------



## NatandChris

Thought i would join in :D i am only about 4 weeks but so excited!! :D i have my appointment this week :D xx


----------



## naomicourt

NatandChris said:


> Thought i would join in :D i am only about 4 weeks but so excited!! :D i have my appointment this week :D xx

Congratulations!! :happydance:

When is your EDD and I will add you to the front page?

xx


----------



## Samaraj

Sorry to be a pain but my EDD has changed after my scan today!!!

I'm Currently on the 13th of Jan, But they have changed me to he 11th, I know its only two days, but two days is a long time with pregnancy :D

Thank you

xx


----------



## pinkie77

Hi everyone, just found this! 

I'm pregnant with my 4th baby and EDD is 2 January 2011! I'm not that sure of my dates though so that could well change lol.


----------



## hodbert

naomicourt said:


> Yipeeee 8 weeks today and ticker has moved to raspberry. :)

Yeyyy!!! :happydance: 

PS sorry to hear about your *cough* rectal problems :winkwink:


----------



## PaulaLondon

Hello There, have just joined the group! I am 6 weeks today, and this is my first one!
Anyone here from South West london?
congratulations to you all!
Due date 17 Jan 2011


----------



## ama

i feel excited that im 8 weeks now :happydance: congrats to the new :bfp:


----------



## lovealittle1

Blah - have you retested yet?

naomicourt - I am constipated too! I have never been before :nope: and I really wish I would just feel better! Hope we both get to feel bettr soon!

Congrats to the new :bfp:'s!!

I am 7 weeks today :happydance::happydance:


----------



## winegums

PaulaLondon said:


> Hello There, have just joined the group! I am 6 weeks today, and this is my first one!
> Anyone here from South West london?
> congratulations to you all!
> Due date 17 Jan 2011

omg paula i live about 10-15mins away from you!!! im going to send you amessage right now! lol i never find local people on here!!!!


----------



## Abi&Bump_x

Hi, though i would join in. I'm 5 weeks+ pregnant now. So due around the 16th of January! Look forward to talking to some of you throughout the next the few months x


----------



## amym

Hi all - have been avoiding this bit for the last 10 days after a bleed and scary scan...but rescan today and bean has a heartbeat!!!

So I'M BACK!!!! congratulations to new BFPS, hello to all - what's been going on then?


----------



## NatandChris

naomicourt said:


> NatandChris said:
> 
> 
> Thought i would join in :D i am only about 4 weeks but so excited!! :D i have my appointment this week :D xx
> 
> Congratulations!! :happydance:
> 
> When is your EDD and I will add you to the front page?
> 
> xxClick to expand...

found out im further along than i thought :D my EDD is 22nd Jan so im 5 weeks and 2 days!! xx


----------



## palmtree123

Hey guys, maybe you could help me? I took another CB HPT this afternoon and it has jumped from 1-2 weeks to 3+ weeks over the week from my original test that confirmed my :bfp: Have you guys found these tests to be accurate? I had really irregular periods prior to becoming pregnant so I have no idea when I ovulated. My doc appt isnt to next week and im so impatient lol x x x


----------



## shlindz

Amym- It's great that your back :) It's always nice to hear good news!

palmtree123- The tests are probably pretty accurate, but only to the week. You know what I mean? The first one you took could have been close to the end of the 1-2 week mark, then the next one you take can be close to the begining of the 3+ mark. These tests only measure the amount of hcg in your urine. Everyone has a different amount at different times. These tests only have a range of what they think is "normal". What's normal for the test could not e normal for you. If you implant early you will have higher hcg levels and vice versa if you mplant later you will have lower hcg levels. but you would still be pregnant the same amount of time. I hope I'm saying this right and not confusing you. :) Also if you are pregnant with multiples your hcg will be higher, but not right away. It doesn't take long, but it does take a little while for your hcg levels to practically "double" with twins. If anyone knows of the exact numbers for this I'd love to hear it.


----------



## palmtree123

Thanks for your reply shlindz, it was very helpful. And dont joke about twins lol, they run on my husbands side eek!!! x x x


----------



## winegums

these tests are less accurate with the dates than with the pregnant/not pregnant part!!!

but i have seen a couple of people jump from 1-2 weeks to 3+ weeks and have twins BUT it did this within a couple of days

who knows you could be having twins ;)

but the hyperovulating gene runs from your side so if your mum or nan or aunt has twins then its more likely you will!
your hubby having twins in his family will not effect you BUT if you have a daughter she may get the hyperovulating gene from him (obviously it would be reccesive in males but can still be passed down) and she may end up with twins lol!!!

also your chances are higher the older you are, the higher BMI you have and the number of pregnancies you have already had :D

xxx


----------



## winegums

shlindz i'm not sure if this is what you were looking for but this site has comparison tables of average singleton and twin pregnancy HCG levels and lots of other interesting info :D

https://www.advancedfertility.com/earlypre.htm

xxx


----------



## Angelblue

Ahhh my little bro & sis are twins!!!


----------



## FsMummy

palmtree123 said:


> Thanks for your reply shlindz, it was very helpful. And dont joke about twins lol, they run on my husbands side eek!!! x x x

u r safe, frat twins run on the womens side but identicals are a random occurance so u could have them lol there are twins on both sides of mine and ohs sides and we got identicals


----------



## Freebird

I'm not sure if I posted on this thread or not, but while my DD is Jan. 6th, my Dr. said that I'm going to have a New year's Eve baby, since I have to have a C Section. 

Here is my scan from last Friday (6w6d) 

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs262.snc3/27781_1433286588389_1119655844_31257672_4431130_n.jpg


----------



## shlindz

Thanks Winegums. I glanced at that site. I can't wait to read into it further. The info I had came from some random article I read, but nothing as detailed as that. I love it. I just love learnig new things. My husband says by the time I have this baby I should know enough to be a midwife. I am quite a nerd. 
Palmtree- It won't help you from going crazy wondering if it's twins, but some of the early symptoms of twin pregnancy are increased morning sickness, extreme fatigue, and early weight gain. See I told you it wouldn't help :haha: am I cruel or what? lol
The only way to know for sure is to see on a scan. Even then it can be decieving because one can be hiding behind another. I have no experience with multiples, this is my first pregnancy. But I did do the research on it because of ther fertility meds I was taking. Maybe FsMummy could put her 2 cents in.


----------



## myk's mummy

Had my dating scan last week! They changed my due date from 1st Jan to 2nd Jan. Can someone update this on the list?

So excited that I have a ticker now!!!!


----------



## xLuciax

Morning girls havent been here for few days how aré we all brillbride I'm so sorry hope you feel better soon :hugs: well I'm feeling more sick than before I mainly get it in the evening just nausea though I've barely been able to eat everytime I look at food makes me gag meat right now is a total no no!! Can't stomach it at all I finally got a call from a midwife yesterday! Hallelujah!!! She's coming to my house 11am on Thursday (I'll be 7 weeks Thursday!) bit weird that she's coming to my house though just too add I keep having dreams of misscarrying :-( not a nice start to the day once I wake up argh I'm feeling so sick right now blaaa


----------



## maaybe2010

Lucia I'm glad the bloomin midwife finally got in touch! :dance:


----------



## xLuciax

winegums said:


> PaulaLondon said:
> 
> 
> Hello There, have just joined the group! I am 6 weeks today, and this is my first one!
> Anyone here from South West london?
> congratulations to you all!
> Due date 17 Jan 2011
> 
> omg paula i live about 10-15mins away from you!!! im going to send you amessage right now! lol i never find local people on here!!!!Click to expand...

I'm in elephant and castle


----------



## xLuciax

maaybe2010 said:


> Lucia I'm glad the bloomin midwife finally got in touch! :dance:

Haha me too ! Took her time


----------



## naomicourt

8 weeks and I have popped already!! How am I going to keep it a secret now! :haha:


----------



## shlindz

wowzers Naomicourt. Are you sure it's just one baby in there???


----------



## GemmaRobinson

Hi, could you please add me to the list EDD 17th January!


----------



## naomicourt

shlindz said:


> wowzers Naomicourt. Are you sure it's just one baby in there???

Lol....Thats whats I was thinking but, only one showed up on the scan unless the other one is hiding! :haha:


----------



## shlindz

Are you keeping track of your size? Like measuring around your waist each week? I'm curious to know if there's maybe a chart out there that might outline "normal" size increases for singletons and multiples. It would be fascinating to read over.


----------



## Halley

I'm due 13th Jan :) x


----------



## shlindz

Well I couldn't find anything on waist size increases. Just info like why your waist size increases and that the height of the uterus corresponds to length of pregnancy. Example= 33" is around 33 weeks pregnant.

I did find a weight calculator tool. It gives you what you "should" weight at each week. When I used it, it got mad at me for going down a pound since I got pg. lol

https://www.thebabycorner.com/tools/pregnancy/calculators/weightcalculator.php


----------



## naomicourt

shlindz said:


> Are you keeping track of your size? Like measuring around your waist each week? I'm curious to know if there's maybe a chart out there that might outline "normal" size increases for singletons and multiples. It would be fascinating to read over.

No I havent. Wish I had of done it would of been quite interesting.

I think I have popped early as this is my second baby so my muscles are very weak.

Im always scared of having twins as twins run in my family!


----------



## shlindz

I tend to be scaring a lot of people with the word "TWINS" these days. lol 
I can't wait for my scan. I'd love to see 2 lil bubs in there. I'm scared for sure, but way excited too. :winkwink:


----------



## naomicourt

shlindz said:


> I tend to be scaring a lot of people with the word "TWINS" these days. lol
> I can't wait for my scan. I'd love to see 2 lil bubs in there. I'm scared for sure, but way excited too. :winkwink:

It must be very exciting actually. Especially as its your first pregnancy so you haven't got a toddler to worry about as well, that would be my worry! lol

So you have got twins and have lost a pound! How have you managed that. :shrug:


----------



## shlindz

naomicourt said:


> shlindz said:
> 
> 
> I tend to be scaring a lot of people with the word "TWINS" these days. lol
> I can't wait for my scan. I'd love to see 2 lil bubs in there. I'm scared for sure, but way excited too. :winkwink:
> 
> It must be very exciting actually. Especially as its your first pregnancy so you haven't got a toddler to worry about as well, that would be my worry! lol
> 
> So you have got twins and have lost a pound! How have you managed that. :shrug:Click to expand...

I said I WOULD love to see to lil bubs. I haven't had a scan yet. About 10 more days till my first scan. Then I'll find out if it's twins or singleton. I'm hoping for twins, but I'm not gaining like twins. My mil, sil, and 3 yo nephew think it's twins though. DH is praying they are wrong. lol


----------



## naomicourt

shlindz said:


> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shlindz said:
> 
> 
> I tend to be scaring a lot of people with the word "TWINS" these days. lol
> I can't wait for my scan. I'd love to see 2 lil bubs in there. I'm scared for sure, but way excited too. :winkwink:
> 
> It must be very exciting actually. Especially as its your first pregnancy so you haven't got a toddler to worry about as well, that would be my worry! lol
> 
> So you have got twins and have lost a pound! How have you managed that. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I said I WOULD love to see to lil bubs. I haven't had a scan yet. About 10 more days till my first scan. Then I'll find out if it's twins or singleton. I'm hoping for twins, but I'm not gaining like twins. My mil, sil, and 3 yo nephew think it's twins though. DH is praying they are wrong. lolClick to expand...

Oh I see :dohh:

Well you never know. Good luck with your scan. :hugs:


----------



## shlindz

Thanks FX :)


----------



## shaerichelle

Good Luck to you all. I just found out my hcg level has dropped to 2.


----------



## rcbrown08

rose1221 said:


> hi everyone,,,
> 
> I m due 24th jan,,, like to share something,,
> 
> I had brown spotting yesterday ,, i was so scared that i thought i m going to miscarry as my AF was due yesterday,,,, I freaked out and call doc office,,, they told me its too soon to do u/s so they did beta ,,,,
> 
> My beta level at 15dpo : 600 ,, projesterone : 27
> 
> phewwwwww,,, thank god ,,, doc told me to do bedrest until my spotting stops ,,,,, my spotting is almost gone today,, ,,
> 
> I m on projesterone supposiitories ,,, do u all think this can cause by it ?? my spotting was brown color ,,,,,,,

Hi Rose! Congrats on your BFP. I had two days of brown spotting the day AF was supposed to begin. It never turned into a full on period which was what made me take a pregnancy test. I'm sure you will be fine. Mine stopped after two days and I'm 8weeks 4days today so everything is great! :happydance:


----------



## xLuciax

naomicourt said:


> 8 weeks and I have popped already!! How am I going to keep it a secret now! :haha:
> 
> View attachment 85128

 oh naomi u should see me I'm only nearly 7 weeks and I'm starting to get a bump already too I'm a size 8 so extra weight on me is so obvious I'll post the pic up later when I'm on a computer I'm on my iPhone right now


----------



## rcbrown08

hodbert said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> Sorry for my lack of posting but I've not been feeling well lately :sick: I just wanted to post to say I'M IN THE THIRD BOX!!! :happydance: yeyyyy!!!
> 
> Hope u girls are all well xxx

Third box, WOOHOO!!!! I can't wait until I'm there too!  :happydance:


----------



## naomicourt

shaerichelle said:


> Good Luck to you all. I just found out my hcg level has dropped to 2.

2!! Did you have a blood test today then? What does this mean hun? Have you had a scan yet?

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Yesterday. It means I had another loss. My 3rd one since Jan.


----------



## ama

shaerichelle so sorry for your loss :hugs: xx


----------



## naomicourt

shaerichelle said:


> Yesterday. It means I had another loss. My 3rd one since Jan.

You poor thing Hun. I hope you are ok. xxx:hugs:


----------



## palmtree123

Shaerichelle i am so sorry for you loss, I cant begin to imagine how you must feel.
Shlindz you a all about the twin talk lol!!! Can I ask you guys, how quick are you supposed to see the midwife? I havent got my first drs appt til next week. My boobs have gotten massive so quickly, loving the new look lol. Cant wait til im showing a wee bit too, but i dare say that will be a few months away yet x


----------



## rcbrown08

Hello Ladies. I had my first scan today at 8 weeks 4 days and my little pebble is right on track for my New Years Eve baby. Dates are accurate and heartbeat was perfect. I am finally starting to relax a little, so glad everything was ok!  :cloud9:


----------



## Neko

shaerichelle said:


> Good Luck to you all. I just found out my hcg level has dropped to 2.

So sorry. :nope:


----------



## Jibber Jabber

Hi Girls!

Congrats to all the new BFP's and big slushy squeeeezies to everyone who needs one!

I haven't been on for a little while, been so poorly with MS and nearly got admitted to hospital. Dr prescribed me Phenergan which has thankfully calmed my MS so I can now keep down fluids, he only gave me 24 hours to make sure they were working or else he said I would have been admitted to hospital! Naughty flumpy!

Feeling more human now thankfully, tablets take the edge off and I can function at least! Other than nausesa no other symptoms and I keep forgetting I'm PG! 

Hope you are all ok girls xxxxx


----------



## LuvMyBoys

Hi, can you add me to January 30?


----------



## rcbrown08

Neko said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Good Luck to you all. I just found out my hcg level has dropped to 2.
> 
> So sorry. :nope:Click to expand...

Sorry for your loss Shae Richelle. Lots and lots of :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## shlindz

shaerichelle said:


> Yesterday. It means I had another loss. My 3rd one since Jan.

I know there's not much to say to make it okay. I'm so sorry Shae. :hugs:

My goal is to predict atleast one set of twins out of the jellybeans Palmtree :haha: If I tell everyone they are having twins, then it's more of a chance my prediction will come true. Muhahaha! :winkwink:

I'm not sure when to see the midwife. My fertility centre said that they are doing my early prenatal care. I don't mind because it means lots of early scans :happydance:, but I would like to have a midwife and I know if I call too late then I might not make the waiting list. :shrug: I plan on calling after my first scan.


----------



## Mimmie

Hi i just joined this site .. I am pregnant with our 3rd baby due 10th Jan going by last af.. I have 2 boys already and can't wait for our next little terror to come along. Looking forward to getting to know you all. xxxx


----------



## xLuciax

rcbrown08 said:


> Hello Ladies. I had my first scan today at 8 weeks 4 days and my little pebble is right on track for my New Years Eve baby. Dates are accurate and heartbeat was perfect. I am finally starting to relax a little, so glad everything was ok!  :cloud9:

Glad alls ok mamas I have to wait till July 2nd for my scan I'll be 12 weeks then


----------



## xLuciax

Jibber Jabber said:


> Hi Girls!
> 
> Congrats to all the new BFP's and big slushy squeeeezies to everyone who needs one!
> 
> I haven't been on for a little while, been so poorly with MS and nearly got admitted to hospital. Dr prescribed me Phenergan which has thankfully calmed my MS so I can now keep down fluids, he only gave me 24 hours to make sure they were working or else he said I would have been admitted to hospital! Naughty flumpy!
> 
> Feeling more human now thankfully, tablets take the edge off and I can function at least! Other than nausesa no other symptoms and I keep forgetting I'm PG!
> 
> Hope you are all ok girls xxxxx

 feel bettet soon Hun x


----------



## xLuciax

palmtree123 said:


> Shaerichelle i am so sorry for you loss, I cant begin to imagine how you must feel.
> Shlindz you a all about the twin talk lol!!! Can I ask you guys, how quick are you supposed to see the midwife? I havent got my first drs appt til next week. My boobs have gotten massive so quickly, loving the new look lol. Cant wait til im showing a wee bit too, but i dare say that will be a few months away yet x

Midwife usually see women at 10weeks I got told although I had a call from one yesterday who's coming out to my house Thursday when I'll be 7 weeks that may be because of my age that she's seeing me early or the person who told me 10 weeks could be wrong u could wait a few days or a week to be contacted after ur drs appointment took almost 2 weeks! For me


----------



## shaerichelle

thank you gals


----------



## lovealittle1

Shaerichelle so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## Ashtons mummy

hi can i please be added my little jelly bean is due the 22nd jan 11 thankuu x x x


----------



## ButtonJessie

Hi girls, 

Sorry I havent been on much, I've been suffering with my MS pretty badly but starting to feel better now. Slightly! Had last week off work, but went back on Monday and I'm coping okay with it so far. Got some anti-nausea tablets but I'm a bit nervous of taking them. Used them once and they were horrible, have to dissolve under my top lip for 1-2 hours and taste is horrible. not sure they helped really. 

Good news wise, I'm 8 weeks today, woohoo!! X


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Girls- Please can I cautiously join you in here!? I am 5 weeks and 1 day today! So excited and so scared at the same time! I have been TTC for nearly 6 years and this is my first BFP xxx


----------



## ama

im starting to get bad heartburn now :haha: anyone else having this and how do you ease it x


----------



## Lou229

Hi everyone, can I join this thread too? My EDD is 21st Jan and I have my 1st MW appointment tomorrow to confirm everything.

hope everyone is feeling well!


----------



## stacyd5555

shlindz said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Yesterday. It means I had another loss. My 3rd one since Jan.
> 
> I know there's not much to say to make it okay. I'm so sorry Shae. :hugs:
> 
> My goal is to predict atleast one set of twins out of the jellybeans Palmtree :haha: If I tell everyone they are having twins, then it's more of a chance my prediction will come true. Muhahaha! :winkwink:
> 
> I'm not sure when to see the midwife. My fertility centre said that they are doing my early prenatal care. I don't mind because it means lots of early scans :happydance:, but I would like to have a midwife and I know if I call too late then I might not make the waiting list. :shrug: I plan on calling after my first scan.Click to expand...

Well... you might have some luck with that... I haven't posted yet as I am awaiting another scan on the 1st of June to confirm, but a few weeks ago, I went in for an early scan (thought I was 7 weeks) and found out there are 2 ges sacs (indicating twins) and was only around 5 weeks along... since then, the symptoms have gotten much stronger (nauseaus and tired all the times, boobs tender and super big) and have gained quite a bit of weight, even though I haven't been eating all that much (nausea)... all the signs are pointing to a possible twin pregnancy here ... As I am not 100% sure how far along I am, I am not quite sure when I am due, but would think the beginning/middle of Jan.

Will keep you posted after my scan on Tuesday... should be able to see yolk sac(s) and heartbeat then!


----------



## shlindz

Wow still more bfp's joining. That's great. Congratulations ladies :happydance:


----------



## Expat

Congrats on the new girls and BabyLouLou - I really hope it goes well for you. 

x


----------



## Neko

Congrats to the new jellybeans sneaking in the end of the month. :happydance:


----------



## Olliemummy85

HI everyone i'm, a late joiner due around the 24th Jan i think. this is my second i already have a 2yr old son


----------



## rcbrown08

xLuciax said:


> rcbrown08 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies. I had my first scan today at 8 weeks 4 days and my little pebble is right on track for my New Years Eve baby. Dates are accurate and heartbeat was perfect. I am finally starting to relax a little, so glad everything was ok!  :cloud9:
> 
> Glad alls ok mamas I have to wait till July 2nd for my scan I'll be 12 weeks thenClick to expand...

Hi Lucia! Doesn't it seem like it takes forever for the first scan??? I see other women who are so much further along and feel like I will never be there. It was nice to have an early scan but my little one didn't really look like a proper baby, I can't wait to see him/her in there moving around! I am starting to get a mini bump though so I'm excited about that! Have you started showing at all yet?


----------



## babyloulou

Well all your tickers on here made me feel braver! I've just given myself a ticker!!


----------



## rcbrown08

babyloulou said:


> Hi Girls- Please can I cautiously join you in here!? I am 5 weeks and 1 day today! So excited and so scared at the same time! I have been TTC for nearly 6 years and this is my first BFP xxx

Congratulations LouLou! Six years is a long time, so happy it finally happened for you. I pray that this is a sticky bean...baby dust to you!!! :dust:


----------



## babyloulou

rcbrown08 said:


> babyloulou said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls- Please can I cautiously join you in here!? I am 5 weeks and 1 day today! So excited and so scared at the same time! I have been TTC for nearly 6 years and this is my first BFP xxx
> 
> Congratulations LouLou! Six years is a long time, so happy it finally happened for you. I pray that this is a sticky bean...baby dust to you!!! :dust:Click to expand...

Ooo me too- I am petrified! I am almost chanting "stick, stick, stick" in my head all the time!! thanks for the welcome :hugs:


----------



## jms895

brillbride said:


> hi girls sorry to post a downer ---.had cramps all weekend--then blood this morn--spent all day in hospital--just back...had an early MC--cant believe iv been so unlucky twice now--aw well...im still glad that a) i didnt have to have a d+c and 2) that it wasnt ectopic so i am counting my blessings..
> 
> anyway best a luck to you all and to My bud Lucia--you will need a new bump buddy:shrug::dohh: best a luck to you all..xx

SOrry to hear that hun :hugs:


----------



## jms895

naomicourt said:


> soooo constipated I have started bleeding from my rectum! (TMI sorry) This pregnancy business sure isnt glamorous is it!! :dohh:

I have been sooooo constipated, am sick of it now :( Hope you are feeling better xx


----------



## jms895

naomicourt said:


> 8 weeks and I have popped already!! How am I going to keep it a secret now! :haha:
> 
> View attachment 85128

I think I am heading that way too :rofl: I feel really big today and had to wear leggings!! 

Still not rang the MW yet!! Anyone else not rang yet? Not sure if doc needs to confirm test first, cant remember what happened with Caine!?

How is everyone?


----------



## jms895

shaerichelle said:


> Yesterday. It means I had another loss. My 3rd one since Jan.

So sorry hun :hugs: thinking of you xxxxxxx


----------



## jms895

rcbrown08 said:


> Hello Ladies. I had my first scan today at 8 weeks 4 days and my little pebble is right on track for my New Years Eve baby. Dates are accurate and heartbeat was perfect. I am finally starting to relax a little, so glad everything was ok!  :cloud9:

Yay!! :dance: great news xx


----------



## babyloulou

jms895 said:


> Still not rang the MW yet!! Anyone else not rang yet? Not sure if doc needs to confirm test first, cant remember what happened with Caine!?
> 
> How is everyone?


I rang my doctors but they didn't want to know. Just told me to ring the Midwife- so I did and she is seeing me when I am 8 weeks!


----------



## jms895

Thanks hun, I will give them a call tomorrow or Friday as I will be 8 weeks monday x


----------



## lovealittle1

Hi lovely ladies! 7 + 2 today! :wohoo: So very excited! The nausea has totally kicked in for me now :sick: I spend all day feeling sickly but by evening it is usually over. I have totally gone off my morning tea and have switched over to hot water and a lemon slice. It is pretty tasty. I really didn&#8217;t think it was possible this early but I have a little bump! DH can&#8217;t tell but I know my body and I know my tummy didn&#8217;t stick out like this before! Still haven&#8217;t heard from a midwife yet but fingers crossed I will get one!! Hope everyone is well


----------



## Bryzanne

I have to say I light up when I saw this post. I'm due the 17th of January and I love the term January Jellybean. :D


----------



## jms895

CONGRATS Bryzanne!!x

Awwww lovealittle1 hope the MS buggers off soon :grr:


----------



## sar35

I signed up for the midwife on monday, hope to hear from them next week (half term) Congrats to all the new BFP's and sorry for the losses xx


----------



## shlindz

I'm noticing a big thing with mw in the UK. Is that what everyone uses over there? I'm from Canada and mw's are just becoming popular around here. We only have one office in the area to use for 3 cities.


----------



## winegums

what do you mean popular? the midwife is the person you see throughout your pregnancy? xx


----------



## fluffyblue

OMG is so happening, got my HCG results back for 21dpo 5+1 and its 3672 ! 

Got my scan on Friday just hope beanies in my uterus now !!


----------



## rcbrown08

Bryzanne said:


> I have to say I light up when I saw this post. I'm due the 17th of January and I love the term January Jellybean. :D

Congrats Bryzanne! Welcome to the Jellybeans!!!  :happydance:


----------



## lovealittle1

shlindz said:


> I'm noticing a big thing with mw in the UK. Is that what everyone uses over there? I'm from Canada and mw's are just becoming popular around here. We only have one office in the area to use for 3 cities.

In the UK - correct me if I am wrong - everyone gets a mw when expecting unless there are complications whereas in Canada everyone gets an obgyn unless they request a midwife. I am currently on the list to get a mw - fingers crossed! If you are interested in this watch the film on utube called The Business of Being Born.


----------



## winegums

that sucks why would anyone want a obgyn instead of a midwife?!?!? xx


----------



## lovealittle1

Unfortunately the mentality is much different out here. A lot of people automatically think that because you get an obgyn you get better care. After loads of research I totally want a mw but they are so hard to get. I think my city has about 700 000 people and less than 20 mw's here! I will find out in a few weeks if I am accepted!


----------



## naomicourt

ama said:


> im starting to get bad heartburn now :haha: anyone else having this and how do you ease it x

I have been getting a bit of heartburn but mainly just feel very sick. :(

You can take Gaviscon when you are pregnant. They do handy little sachets which you can put in your handbag which have the correct dose in each one, or Gaviscon Cool tablets they work brilliantly. I used Gaviscon almost every day in my last trimester as that is usually when heart burn gets really bad! :nope:

I hope everything else is ok.

:hugs:


----------



## naomicourt

Feel sick sick sick!! :( I know it's a good sign but, it is awful. I don't fancy dinner at all as thats when it gets worse. 

Looking forward to my scan next week and, I have my booking in appointment in two weeks time! Going quite quick actually. :)


----------



## shlindz

lovealittle1 said:


> shlindz said:
> 
> 
> I'm noticing a big thing with mw in the UK. Is that what everyone uses over there? I'm from Canada and mw's are just becoming popular around here. We only have one office in the area to use for 3 cities.
> 
> In the UK - correct me if I am wrong - everyone gets a mw when expecting unless there are complications whereas in Canada everyone gets an obgyn unless they request a midwife. I am currently on the list to get a mw - fingers crossed! If you are interested in this watch the film on utube called The Business of Being Born.Click to expand...

Oh thanks for clearing that up for me lovealittle1. :blush:


----------



## 2016

fluffyblue said:


> OMG is so happening, got my HCG results back for 21dpo 5+1 and its 3672 !
> 
> Got my scan on Friday just hope beanies in my uterus now !!

With numbers like that it looks pretty good that your beany is in the right place! :happydance:


----------



## LuvMyBoys

lovealittle1 said:


> shlindz said:
> 
> 
> I'm noticing a big thing with mw in the UK. Is that what everyone uses over there? I'm from Canada and mw's are just becoming popular around here. We only have one office in the area to use for 3 cities.
> 
> In the UK - correct me if I am wrong - everyone gets a mw when expecting unless there are complications whereas in Canada everyone gets an obgyn unless they request a midwife. I am currently on the list to get a mw - fingers crossed! If you are interested in this watch the film on utube called The Business of Being Born.Click to expand...

Not sure about the rest of Canada, but in the West, it is up to you whether you have a MW or a OBGYN. Both are covered by health care and you can choose. 

My understanding is that people don't know very much about midwifery. Those who do tend to choose an OBGYN because it's not as personal; some women prefer the personal care of the MW. 

I am trying to decide which to choose. I think it might be kinda neat to have a MW. I never knew anyone who had one!


----------



## LuvMyBoys

lovealittle1 said:


> Unfortunately the mentality is much different out here. A lot of people automatically think that because you get an obgyn you get better care. After loads of research I totally want a mw but they are so hard to get. I think my city has about 700 000 people and less than 20 mw's here! I will find out in a few weeks if I am accepted!

Where do you live? You have to get accepted? 

I'm in Greater Vancouver and there are lots of MWs.


----------



## ama

naomicourt said:


> ama said:
> 
> 
> im starting to get bad heartburn now :haha: anyone else having this and how do you ease it x
> 
> I have been getting a bit of heartburn but mainly just feel very sick. :(
> 
> You can take Gaviscon when you are pregnant. They do handy little sachets which you can put in your handbag which have the correct dose in each one, or Gaviscon Cool tablets they work brilliantly. I used Gaviscon almost every day in my last trimester as that is usually when heart burn gets really bad! :nope:
> 
> I hope everything else is ok.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

thankyou for this !i wil look for some next im out :hugs: sorry to hear your feeing so sick,but its a good sign :p im still feeing ill but now i get this enormous hunger at midnight:dohh: then i get the heart burn because im too tired to get up and eat :wacko:backache is in full swing and iv started crying at the tinniest things :blush:i have another scan in a few weeks and i can not wait ! i really want to see bubs again ,seems forever a wait tho :hugs:hope everything else with u is well xx


----------



## xLuciax

Morning girls have midwife coming over at 11 not sure what she's gonna do I'm guessing she can't take my bloods since it's a home visit


----------



## xLuciax

rcbrown08 said:


> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rcbrown08 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies. I had my first scan today at 8 weeks 4 days and my little pebble is right on track for my New Years Eve baby. Dates are accurate and heartbeat was perfect. I am finally starting to relax a little, so glad everything was ok!  :cloud9:
> 
> Glad alls ok mamas I have to wait till July 2nd for my scan I'll be 12 weeks thenClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Lucia! Doesn't it seem like it takes forever for the first scan??? I see other women who are so much further along and feel like I will never be there. It was nice to have an early scan but my little one didn't really look like a proper baby, I can't wait to see him/her in there moving around! I am starting to get a mini bump though so I'm excited about that! Have you started showing at all yet?Click to expand...

 it so does I can't wait any longer! Lol i'm the same i see women with huge bumps I want that to be me but I guess we should enjoy our alone time while we can bet we will regret wanting it to go fast once were up till 5am everynight are you gong t get a 4d scan when babys bigger? Yeah but just a bit sometimes I look 4 months gone then other times I look normal I think it's just bloat lol


----------



## winegums

5 weeks today!!!!!!!!!!!!! and i've gone to 3+ on clearblue digi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


this must mean my hcg levels are rising enough right?/? i don't know why im so paranoid

last thurs at 12dpo i got 1-2weeks
then on sunday at 15dpo i got 2-3 weeks
today at 19dpo i got 3+ weeks!!!

does that sound about right??

2 weeks and 4 days left till my first scan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! woo xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Sounds good to me! I'm at 5 weeks and 2 days and haven't had 3+ weeks yet! Still got 2-3 weeks yesterday! :-(


----------



## Jibber Jabber

ButtonJessie said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Sorry I havent been on much, I've been suffering with my MS pretty badly but starting to feel better now. Slightly! Had last week off work, but went back on Monday and I'm coping okay with it so far. Got some anti-nausea tablets but I'm a bit nervous of taking them. Used them once and they were horrible, have to dissolve under my top lip for 1-2 hours and taste is horrible. not sure they helped really.
> 
> Good news wise, I'm 8 weeks today, woohoo!! X

OOoo love they sound awful! I had last week off too and got some tablets from my Dr, I'm taking Phenergan, you can get it over the counter too and its fab! 

Hope you are feeling better xxxx


----------



## Lucky.M

Hi I haven't had an official EDD yet, but by all my calculations, from when I ovulated etc I make it 26th January. I got my bfp nearly a week ago, it's nerve wracking! x


----------



## shlindz

LuvMyBoys said:


> lovealittle1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shlindz said:
> 
> 
> I'm noticing a big thing with mw in the UK. Is that what everyone uses over there? I'm from Canada and mw's are just becoming popular around here. We only have one office in the area to use for 3 cities.
> 
> In the UK - correct me if I am wrong - everyone gets a mw when expecting unless there are complications whereas in Canada everyone gets an obgyn unless they request a midwife. I am currently on the list to get a mw - fingers crossed! If you are interested in this watch the film on utube called The Business of Being Born.Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure about the rest of Canada, but in the West, it is up to you whether you have a MW or a OBGYN. Both are covered by health care and you can choose.
> 
> My understanding is that people don't know very much about midwifery. Those who do tend to choose an OBGYN because it's not as personal; some women prefer the personal care of the MW.
> 
> I am trying to decide which to choose. I think it might be kinda neat to have a MW. I never knew anyone who had one!Click to expand...

I'm in Ontario. OHIP covers either a midwife or an OBGYN, but not both. I don't think a lot of women know that midwives are covered. Also, I think around here the stigma is that you have to have a home birth to have a midwife. I also don't know anybody who has used a midwife. I look forward to it though.


----------



## Lou229

Just had my first MW appointment. She seems really nice and I got all my info to take home and read. I have my pregnancy record too and need to start filling it in with my medical history before my booking in appointment which should be in a few weeks time where MW will come to the house.

Hope everyone is keeping well. So far my main symptoms are very sore bbs, bloating, erratic bowels, tiredness and sore hips. Only a few episodes of sickness so I'm glad at that cos I cry any time I'm sick lol


----------



## lovealittle1

LuvMyBoys said:


> lovealittle1 said:
> 
> 
> Unfortunately the mentality is much different out here. A lot of people automatically think that because you get an obgyn you get better care. After loads of research I totally want a mw but they are so hard to get. I think my city has about 700 000 people and less than 20 mw's here! I will find out in a few weeks if I am accepted!
> 
> Where do you live? You have to get accepted?
> 
> I'm in Greater Vancouver and there are lots of MWs.Click to expand...

I live in Manitoba and yes you have to get accepted it all boils down to your edd. If there is a mw that still has availability around your edd then you get in. That is because they guarantee you that they will be at the birth, unlike obgyns who are only at the birth if they are on call. Mws are covered by healthcare but just really hard to get. I also dont know anyone who has had a midwife here and tbh every time I tell someone they dont understand why I want one  like I am being difficult or something!


----------



## LuvMyBoys

shlindz said:


> LuvMyBoys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lovealittle1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shlindz said:
> 
> 
> I'm noticing a big thing with mw in the UK. Is that what everyone uses over there? I'm from Canada and mw's are just becoming popular around here. We only have one office in the area to use for 3 cities.
> 
> In the UK - correct me if I am wrong - everyone gets a mw when expecting unless there are complications whereas in Canada everyone gets an obgyn unless they request a midwife. I am currently on the list to get a mw - fingers crossed! If you are interested in this watch the film on utube called The Business of Being Born.Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure about the rest of Canada, but in the West, it is up to you whether you have a MW or a OBGYN. Both are covered by health care and you can choose.
> 
> My understanding is that people don't know very much about midwifery. Those who do tend to choose an OBGYN because it's not as personal; some women prefer the personal care of the MW.
> 
> I am trying to decide which to choose. I think it might be kinda neat to have a MW. I never knew anyone who had one!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in Ontario. OHIP covers either a midwife or an OBGYN, but not both. I don't think a lot of women know that midwives are covered. Also, I think around here the stigma is that you have to have a home birth to have a midwife. I also don't know anybody who has used a midwife. I look forward to it though.Click to expand...

Yes I think you are right about that stigma! 

Both aren't covered here, either. It's one or the other.


----------



## FsMummy

ama said:


> im starting to get bad heartburn now :haha: anyone else having this and how do you ease it x

yogurt!! seriously, i had major hb with my eldest and the only thing that got rid of it was yogurt. there are tablets you can take during pg for hb


----------



## uw12

hi everyone, 
its my first day on the site and I recently found out i'm 4 weeks and 6 days preganant and my due date is 28th Jan 2011. 
How do I joing this group.
BTW 
Congratz to you all x


----------



## babyloulou

Just like that uw12!! Welcome and congratulations xx


----------



## hodbert

Hi Girls!

I've not been able to post properly on here for a while due to trips home and then visitors, but I finally have the place to myself, although it's bittersweet!

Going through a pretty rough time atm, not happy living in USA (nothing personal, don't want to offend anyone, I'm just mssing home too much) and really want to move back to UK. It's not as easy as that and hubby doesn't want to go, so it's all pretty hard and there's been lots of tears! :cry:

Apart from that am feeling a lot better than I have been doing. MS seems to have worn off now, though I do get the odd bit of nausea. BB's still relatively sore but the main thing I have is a lot of trouble sleeping and finding it really hard to find a comfy position in bed. Plus I keep feeling a pain in my lower tummy, like I've pulled a muscle, and it's freaking me out :(

Anyway, sorry for the long rant! Hope u ladies are all ok :hugs:


----------



## ama

FsMummy said:


> ama said:
> 
> 
> im starting to get bad heartburn now :haha: anyone else having this and how do you ease it x
> 
> yogurt!! seriously, i had major hb with my eldest and the only thing that got rid of it was yogurt. there are tablets you can take during pg for hbClick to expand...

i will be sure to try this:thumbup: ,thankyou !!:flower:


----------



## babyloulou

hodbert said:


> Hi Girls!
> 
> I've not been able to post properly on here for a while due to trips home and then visitors, but I finally have the place to myself, although it's bittersweet!
> 
> Going through a pretty rough time atm, not happy living in USA (nothing personal, don't want to offend anyone, I'm just mssing home too much) and really want to move back to UK. It's not as easy as that and hubby doesn't want to go, so it's all pretty hard and there's been lots of tears! :cry:
> 
> Apart from that am feeling a lot better than I have been doing. MS seems to have worn off now, though I do get the odd bit of nausea. BB's still relatively sore but the main thing I have is a lot of trouble sleeping and finding it really hard to find a comfy position in bed. Plus I keep feeling a pain in my lower tummy, like I've pulled a muscle, and it's freaking me out :(
> 
> Anyway, sorry for the long rant! Hope u ladies are all ok :hugs:

:hugs:Hodbert- I don't know you but I hope everything works out and you feel better soon! Are you sure you're not just feeling homesick because you are pregnant? xx :hugs:


----------



## palmtree123

Okay ladies, I think the MS is finally hitting, and it's really not pleasant. Seems to have been coming in waves over the past few days eek x


----------



## jaala

Sign me up! January 10th here!
Looking forward to chatting with you ladies!


----------



## hodbert

babyloulou said:


> :hugs:Hodbert- I don't know you but I hope everything works out and you feel better soon! Are you sure you're not just feeling homesick because you are pregnant? xx :hugs:

Hi babyloulou and thanks :)

It prob is a lot to do with me being preg, altho I did feel pretty bad before that. It's just the thought of going through this alone and away from family and friends and when he/she is born nobody being there, or greeting us when we get home and being excited with us. It makes me so sad. Don't get me wrong, I am so so glad its finally happened (we were trying for over 3 yrs), its just not how I hoped I would go through this and its hard.


----------



## babyloulou

Big hugs to you! :hugs: You've got all of us :hugs:


----------



## blimpy1976

Hi i am due 29th january first baby cant wait x


----------



## xLuciax

so my midwife came over today before we got started she had the worst coughing fit ive ever seen asoon as my cat jumped onto the sofa I really felt so bad and still am as she was coughing she was retching it went on for like 10 minutes I got so worried but calmed down after 

she is so lovely though she took urine sample and 3 YES 3!!!! pots of my blood yuck I can stand the pain but I cannot stand that discusting band that makes your arm feel like its going to explode! I got lots of magazines one of them actually gives me a free thing to take to argos and get a free starter pack! :-D 

got my big booklet of notes of my medical next appointments ect so glad to finally get the ball rolling

Oh also now shes given me a EDD of 15th of january 2011! not 13th so can you please change :-D im still 7 weeks but looks like theyre method is different to all those online calculator ones


----------



## winegums

what was her method lucia? how did she calculate your due date by LMP or by ovulation? xx


----------



## xLuciax

winegums said:


> what was her method lucia? how did she calculate your due date by LMP or by ovulation? xx

neither :-S she has this little wheel thing that she kept turning to figure it out she went by last time I had a period same method as online calculators a doctor gave me 15th when I saw him I just thought he was taking a wild guess then she gave me the same I think they count back more days than those calculators


----------



## winegums

its called a pinwheel i have one too as i'm going to be a midwife :) it is meant to work on same basis as LMP though :) lol xx


----------



## ButtonJessie

hodbert said:


> Hi Girls!
> 
> I've not been able to post properly on here for a while due to trips home and then visitors, but I finally have the place to myself, although it's bittersweet!
> 
> Going through a pretty rough time atm, not happy living in USA (nothing personal, don't want to offend anyone, I'm just mssing home too much) and really want to move back to UK. It's not as easy as that and hubby doesn't want to go, so it's all pretty hard and there's been lots of tears! :cry:
> 
> Apart from that am feeling a lot better than I have been doing. MS seems to have worn off now, though I do get the odd bit of nausea. BB's still relatively sore but the main thing I have is a lot of trouble sleeping and finding it really hard to find a comfy position in bed. Plus I keep feeling a pain in my lower tummy, like I've pulled a muscle, and it's freaking me out :(
> 
> Anyway, sorry for the long rant! Hope u ladies are all ok :hugs:

I really feel for you hodbert. My partner was keen to emmigrate a few years ago to Canada but I've always said no because I want to be near my family when the baby is born. I think that urge is much stronger for women, as historically we have always reared children in large family units and maternal support from other women is so important.

Do you have many close friends out there? Would it be possible for you to join some classes/groups and try really hard to establish some close connections for when the baby is born? 

In a few years time you'll have lots of other mothers to make your own "chosen family" with.

Xxx


----------



## winegums

what was the first day of your last period? not including any spotting.... i will use my wheel and see what comes up :p xxx


----------



## 2016

hodbert said:


> Hi Girls!
> 
> I've not been able to post properly on here for a while due to trips home and then visitors, but I finally have the place to myself, although it's bittersweet!
> 
> Going through a pretty rough time atm, not happy living in USA (nothing personal, don't want to offend anyone, I'm just mssing home too much) and really want to move back to UK. It's not as easy as that and hubby doesn't want to go, so it's all pretty hard and there's been lots of tears! :cry:
> 
> Apart from that am feeling a lot better than I have been doing. MS seems to have worn off now, though I do get the odd bit of nausea. BB's still relatively sore but the main thing I have is a lot of trouble sleeping and finding it really hard to find a comfy position in bed. Plus I keep feeling a pain in my lower tummy, like I've pulled a muscle, and it's freaking me out :(
> 
> Anyway, sorry for the long rant! Hope u ladies are all ok :hugs:

I can sympathise completely! I am originally from South Africa but have been living in the UK for 10 years. Although I don't want to go back, pregnancy has made me miss my family a lot and think about all the things I won't be able to share with them :cry:
We are getting skype with webcams rigged up soon so they can see me as bump grows and also see the baby as she grows up. 

As for the pulled muscle...I wonder if that could be round ligament pain :shrug: have you asked a doc about it?

Hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## winegums

ok i just used my wheel backwards lol according to my calculations if your EDD is 15th your lmp was 08/04 and if your edd is 13th it would be 06/04 xxx


----------



## xLuciax

winegums said:


> ok i just used my wheel backwards lol according to my calculations if your EDD is 15th your lmp was 08/04 and if your edd is 13th it would be 06/04 xxx

correct hun 8th was my last period start date ;)


----------



## xLuciax

winegums said:


> its called a pinwheel i have one too as i'm going to be a midwife :) it is meant to work on same basis as LMP though :) lol xx

oh yeah winegums your the one doing the access course too arnt you! I forgot to check up on your post are you doing a research report? x


----------



## winegums

yeeeh i am though its going verry slow at the moment due to combination of my dad being in hospital, trying to look after my son whilst visiting my dad lol and now im too excited about being pregnant to concentrate on studying haha! xxx


----------



## xLuciax

winegums said:


> yeeeh i am though its going verry slow at the moment due to combination of my dad being in hospital, trying to look after my son whilst visiting my dad lol and now im too excited about being pregnant to concentrate on studying haha! xxx

when does your course finish? I have half term next week then week after that is last day of having to be in so after only have to go in for my exams finish June 25th I think officially but my dissertation is due in monday after half term argh! still have so much to do


----------



## winegums

well i am meant to finish by october and have an exam but i may have to extend it to june which is the latest i can possible finish it before going to uni lol xx


----------



## xLuciax

winegums said:


> well i am meant to finish by october and have an exam but i may have to extend it to june which is the latest i can possible finish it before going to uni lol xx

oh wow thats a long one did you start ur course in febuary think we have a febuary group at our college that finish around that time


----------



## pinkie77

Good luck with the rest of your course and exams!

Haven't been in here for a few days *waves to everyone*

I've got an appointment with the nurse at the drs tomorrow - anyone know if she's likely to do any more than just the paperwork stuff? I'm so impatient to get a 'proper' EDD - I'm fed up with telling people 'I think' lol


----------



## FsMummy

im still not on the list :(


----------



## xLuciax

thanks pinkie! 

umm theres a chance she may take your blood although my midwife did that I didnt actually see a nurse at all she may give you some pregnancy magazines I got tons today from my midwife one of them have coupons! and a free coupon to take to argos to get a free pregnancy starter kit it has things in it like mini samples of cocoa butter ummm thats all I remember from pic but it says it contains 40 items! :-D gonna go claim that at argos tomorrow

(kinda random how its argos though lol)


----------



## pinkie77

Is that the Emma's Diary goody bag or another one? I think I got 2 ED ones from mothercare and one from boots with my other 3 lol

My drs doesn't do blood lol, I'll have to go to the clinic and sit like a lemon for an hour or two - thank goodness I don't have toddlers to amuse this time! And I haven't got a clue why I'm seeing a nurse - I took in a sample last friday, rang for the results monday and was told by reception lady 'you'll be wanting an appointment with the nurse then'

I was just like 'ok' lol - made sure I made appointment for when the nice nurse is there and not the dragon one - she's likely to tell me off lol


----------



## babyloulou

FsMummy said:


> im still not on the list :(

Me neither!! :nope: Maybe the OP hasn't had chance yet - she's busy being pregnant like the rest of us! :happydance:


----------



## Mystique26

Hi ladies, how's everyone doing? Im scheduled for a scan on June 12th. Im really excited and nervous at the same time as I have had a previous MC already.


----------



## xLuciax

pinkie77 said:


> Is that the Emma's Diary goody bag or another one? I think I got 2 ED ones from mothercare and one from boots with my other 3 lol
> 
> My drs doesn't do blood lol, I'll have to go to the clinic and sit like a lemon for an hour or two - thank goodness I don't have toddlers to amuse this time! And I haven't got a clue why I'm seeing a nurse - I took in a sample last friday, rang for the results monday and was told by reception lady 'you'll be wanting an appointment with the nurse then'
> 
> I was just like 'ok' lol - made sure I made appointment for when the nice nurse is there and not the dragon one - she's likely to tell me off lol

Yeah emmas diary


----------



## Becky123

My EDD is january 17th (my Grandmas birthday)


----------



## hodbert

ButtonJessie said:


> I really feel for you hodbert. My partner was keen to emmigrate a few years ago to Canada but I've always said no because I want to be near my family when the baby is born. I think that urge is much stronger for women, as historically we have always reared children in large family units and maternal support from other women is so important.
> 
> Do you have many close friends out there? Would it be possible for you to join some classes/groups and try really hard to establish some close connections for when the baby is born?
> 
> In a few years time you'll have lots of other mothers to make your own "chosen family" with.
> 
> Xxx

Hi Jessie

We have a few friends out here but they are all young, there is only one couple and nobody is in the same position as us so its hard for people to relate. Plus in NY the nightlife is a big thing so everyone is out drinking all the time and that isn't really us to start off with, but it's not something I'm up for much at all now!

I was doing some volunteering to meet people but it's all outdoors work lugging things about or working with animals and I didn't feel I could continue it now. Other than that I'm not even sure what kind of things to do to meet people, as everything seems to cost a fortune. Damn I sound like a right whingebag don't I????? :dohh: People really dont understand and all I get is 'its new york', people ust have that in their head and how amazing it must be. Its not that I dont appreciate the opportunity, its just not for me and its got to a point where I feel like I've given it a good go and I've just had enough. :nope:


----------



## hodbert

2016 said:


> I can sympathise completely! I am originally from South Africa but have been living in the UK for 10 years. Although I don't want to go back, pregnancy has made me miss my family a lot and think about all the things I won't be able to share with them :cry:
> We are getting skype with webcams rigged up soon so they can see me as bump grows and also see the baby as she grows up.
> 
> As for the pulled muscle...I wonder if that could be round ligament pain :shrug: have you asked a doc about it?
> 
> Hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Hi 2016, a friend of ours moved fom Sweden to UK to be with her husband about 6 years ago and has had a son there, so I do know someone who has been through it. But she is a totally diffeent type of person to me, really outgoing and confident and independant, which I think makes a difference, plus she had lived in the UK a while and got a lot of people around her before she had her son. We are totally on our own. We do use skype though, it's brill and its how we told family at home so we could at least see their expressions! 

Have got my next apptmt with doc next Wed so will be asking about stomache then. I went on a 6 mile walk last weekend with hubby and my mum which prob overdid it a bit and since then Ive not really had chance to just sit and recover, so I think its to do with that. Here's hping :) 

Anyway, I hope u r doing ok? There's not much activity from the older members of jellybeans, but I assume they're all going through various trials of pregnancy and life!


----------



## stacie-leigh

Thank you for adding me  x


----------



## AliBoo

Can I join!! Im due 26th Jan 2011 with #1


----------



## playgirl666

hi my due date is the 23rd of jan this is my second


----------



## Neko

Congrats for the new BFPs! 


I had a great appointment yesterday. Doctor did an ultrasound and I was able to see the baby, yolk sac & heartbeat.

Then I spent last night at the Bon Jovi concert. :happydance:


----------



## naomicourt

babyloulou said:


> FsMummy said:
> 
> 
> im still not on the list :(
> 
> Me neither!! :nope: Maybe the OP hasn't had chance yet - she's busy being pregnant like the rest of us! :happydance:Click to expand...

Sorry ladies. Could you let me know your due dates and I will add you. I think I keep missing posts.:dohh: :blush:


----------



## MrsPhez

hodbert said:


> 2016 said:
> 
> 
> I can sympathise completely! I am originally from South Africa but have been living in the UK for 10 years. Although I don't want to go back, pregnancy has made me miss my family a lot and think about all the things I won't be able to share with them :cry:
> We are getting skype with webcams rigged up soon so they can see me as bump grows and also see the baby as she grows up.
> 
> As for the pulled muscle...I wonder if that could be round ligament pain :shrug: have you asked a doc about it?
> 
> Hope you feel better soon :hugs:
> 
> Hi 2016, a friend of ours moved fom Sweden to UK to be with her husband about 6 years ago and has had a son there, so I do know someone who has been through it. But she is a totally diffeent type of person to me, really outgoing and confident and independant, which I think makes a difference, plus she had lived in the UK a while and got a lot of people around her before she had her son. We are totally on our own. We do use skype though, it's brill and its how we told family at home so we could at least see their expressions!
> 
> Have got my next apptmt with doc next Wed so will be asking about stomache then. I went on a 6 mile walk last weekend with hubby and my mum which prob overdid it a bit and since then Ive not really had chance to just sit and recover, so I think its to do with that. Here's hping :)
> 
> Anyway, I hope u r doing ok? There's not much activity from the older members of jellybeans, but I assume they're all going through various trials of pregnancy and life!Click to expand...

Hiya,
Not sure if I'm classed as older at 8 weeks but yep I am sitting tight hoping that everything's going OK. I am extremely tired, massive bloating, sore bbs, not a lot of nausea which I'm grateful for. Got 2 scans coming up, one private scan at 9+6 so we can tell our family and the nhs nuchal scan at 11+3. 
There are lots of JJs aren't there now! :happydance:
Take care of yourselves and the los


----------



## LuvMyBoys

I have a journal, but no stalkers! hint, hint! :haha:


----------



## xLuciax

LuvMyBoys said:


> I have a journal, but no stalkers! hint, hint! :haha:

ha ha I had one of those for a while and no one bothered to follow was like I was talking to myself :-( lol


----------



## babyloulou

naomicourt said:


> babyloulou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FsMummy said:
> 
> 
> im still not on the list :(
> 
> Me neither!! :nope: Maybe the OP hasn't had chance yet - she's busy being pregnant like the rest of us! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry ladies. Could you let me know your due dates and I will add you. I think I keep missing posts.:dohh: :blush:Click to expand...

Well i haven't had a scan yet but fertility friend gives me a DD of 26/01/11. I don't know if you want any more info than that but we were TTC for 5+ years with PCOS and low motility & morphology. Got my BFP on 4th round of Clomid 
Thanks xxx


----------



## winegums

I GOT MY BOOKING APPOINTMENT AND SCAN LETTER IN THE POST!!!!!!!! woooo lol xx


----------



## xLuciax

I can't shift this stupid nausea I wake up everynight dead on 2am feeling sick keeps me up for hours woke up still feeling sick it's been that way since been sucking on freeze pops to try and shift it I have my travel bands on which usually help they don't anyone got any ideas of other things I can do?


----------



## naomicourt

Hi, How is everyone feeling today?

It's horrible feeling sick isn't it Lucia. :( I havent been able to finish my dinner for the past week as I feel so sick. 

I have heard before that if you keep some crackers beside your bed and nibble on these when you wake up feeling sick, it should help. :shrug:

I feel exhausted today, feel so lazy not doing anything but, I haven't got the energy to do anything! :coffee:


----------



## 2016

winegums said:


> I GOT MY BOOKING APPOINTMENT AND SCAN LETTER IN THE POST!!!!!!!! woooo lol xx

Me too! Can't wait! I have already had my booking appt but my scan is on 17th June when I will be 12 weeks exactly :cloud9:

When's yours?


----------



## xLuciax

naomicourt said:


> Hi, How is everyone feeling today?
> 
> It's horrible feeling sick isn't it Lucia. :( I havent been able to finish my dinner for the past week as I feel so sick.
> 
> I have heard before that if you keep some crackers beside your bed and nibble on these when you wake up feeling sick, it should help. :shrug:
> 
> I feel exhausted today, feel so lazy not doing anything but, I haven't got the energy to do anything! :coffee:

 ivecbeen exactly the same :-( I'll be starving for dinner once I sit down to it I take few bites and can't eat anymore so frustrating I had crackers earlier they helped a little but not much xx


----------



## winegums

2016 thats so soon!! your 12 week scan is only a couple of days after my private 8 week scan lol my 12 week isnt until july :( xx


----------



## babyloulou

Mine too wine gums!! I'm only a couple of days ahead of you!! And I am VERY jealous of your 3+ test on your avatar!! I can only get 2-3 weeks on them!!!


----------



## roxanne_voc

.......


----------



## 2016

roxanne_voc said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> I am new here and ...4 wks+4 days pregnant. I still can't believe this is happening, even though I planned it and calculate every step.(first pregnancy)
> My EED is Jan 31/2010.
> I don't have too many symptoms yet, I had some before my BFP, now I'm just tired and bloated...
> The doctor scheduled my first appointment and ultrasound on July 22 at 12 weeks. Should I ask for an early visit, just for check-up, or is this normal to see the doctor after the first 3 months?

Welcome :wave: I think including you there are now 155 Jellybabies!!!!


----------



## Lou229

I can't believe there are 155 of us now! January will be one busy month!

Hope everyone is keeping well. My nausea is also well and truely kicking in now. Feel starving one minute and then nauseous the next. Feel guilty for DH going to the trouble of making me things I like but then I end up wasting most of it. :dohh:


----------



## ama

155 wow!! :happydance: feeling super tired and today my tummy feels really tight,time for bigger size pants :)


----------



## Lucretia

Hi all, a catious hello, but I am due Jan 25th.

Hope everyone is well

:thumbup:


----------



## pinkie77

January's going to be a busy month!

Well, I have a ticker now (after several hours swearing lol) and I'd like a jellybean thingy if I may - how can I get one please? 

All good here, son made me some toast earlier bless - haven't braved the kitchen to see how much mess he's made yet tho! 

Hoping I can survive half-term without too many problems - I'm still so tired though and feel guilty for not feeling like doing much :( At least there's no school run for 10 days or so!


----------



## naomicourt

Congrats to all the new BFP's!

I have gone up to the next box on my ticker!! Wahoo!!! So exciting. Also I have my next scan tomorrow. :) xx


----------



## jellybabynic

Hello everyone, 

goodness wot a lot of us due in january.xx Well thats me 6 weeks today, still feeling ok tired and sore bbs no ms as yet. I can't wait now going to see the midwife on 15 June for my booking in appointment and bloods, then got my 12 week scan on the 15 July at 10am, oh im so excited and worried at the same time. Can't wait to see my little bub on the screen. 

Hope everyone is well. xx


----------



## 2016

Pinkie77...here you go.




2016 said:


> *Just copy and paste the code below the banner into your siggy...*
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/70uND.gif
> 
> PHP:
> 
> [URL=https://www.mybannermaker.com][IMG]https://i.imgur.com/70uND.gif[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> 
> _If you are short on space..._
> https://i.imgur.com/zSCaH.gif
> 
> PHP:
> 
> [URL=https://www.mybannermaker.com][IMG]https://i.imgur.com/zSCaH.gif[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> 
> _Fancy a different shape?_
> https://i.imgur.com/ibZzJ.gif
> 
> PHP:
> 
> [URL=https://www.mybannermaker.com][IMG]https://i.imgur.com/ibZzJ.gif[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/hmEeQ.gif
> 
> PHP:
> 
> [URL=https://www.mybannermaker.com][IMG]https://i.imgur.com/hmEeQ.gif[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## leximo

Hi! got my first BFP last wednesday at 18dpo!! I must have low hormone levels... Due date 28th Jan 2011. FX this will be a happy healthy pregnancy...


----------



## bigbetty

Hi can I join please??? 

Based on last AF I am due on 10th Jan (day before my b/day hee hee) but have my dating scan on 30th June to confirm dates.

Fingers crossed we all have sticky beans xxxxx


----------



## pinkie77

Thanks 2016, I feel all official now!

Bigbetty, congratulations. The 10th is my birthday!


----------



## pinkie77

Congratulations to Leximo and all the other newly joined xxx


----------



## ama

naomicourt said:


> Congrats to all the new BFP's!
> 
> I have gone up to the next box on my ticker!! Wahoo!!! So exciting. Also I have my next scan tomorrow. :) xx

:happydance: have fun at your scan :hugs:


----------



## jms895

jaala said:


> Sign me up! January 10th here!
> Looking forward to chatting with you ladies!

Hey congrats and welcome over! Same EDD as me :D xx


----------



## jms895

naomicourt said:


> Congrats to all the new BFP's!
> 
> I have gone up to the next box on my ticker!! Wahoo!!! So exciting. Also I have my next scan tomorrow. :) xx

Hope all goes well hun xxx


----------



## jms895

Congratulations to everyone on their BFPS!!!!

Still not rang MW will ring next week!

Still feeling sick on and off and absolutely shattered all the time :(

Constipation and bloating is easing off tho :) 

Back at work tomorrow boooooooooooo

Hope everyone is well?


----------



## mamatobe86

Hi everyone congracts to all new bfp I'm so glad to be here my first scan is June 7th and I can't wait to hear the baby's heartbeat.


----------



## jms895

I hope I can get in to MW for week 9 and get a 11 / 12 week scan :D


----------



## hodbert

naomicourt said:


> Congrats to all the new BFP's!
> 
> I have gone up to the next box on my ticker!! Wahoo!!! So exciting. Also I have my next scan tomorrow. :) xx

Hey Naomi, :happydance: for going up a box!! And good luck for your scan tomorrow, let us know how it goes. I've got one on Wednesday!


----------



## hodbert

Hey Ladies!

It's been sooo quiet on here lately, we actually dropped to second page yesterday :dohh: I guess a lot of people are at the 'I feel like crap' stage and can't be bothered to update :) I'm definitely there. Not really got MS, although did majorly gag a few minutes ago when putting something in the bin (it stinks, need hubby to empty it) and if I had eaten I wld've thrown up :sick: But just generally feel like poo!!! Every time I eat I feel sooooo full really quickly, even though I had been starving beforehand. And as a whole I feel bloated, full, gassy, tired and yuk! Can't wait for second tri when hopefully I'll feel a bit better for a while!

Got my next scan on Wednesday....looking forward to it but also quite anxious :wacko:

Anyway, hope u r all doing ok and congrats and new BFP's! :hugs:


----------



## Mandattc3

Can i come and join please girls..my edd is 25th jan so chuffed but very nervous after we lost our little angel @ 23+2 on march 9th 2010 so happend quite quickly,we have a 7year old ds which is my big boy!!!

look forward 2 chatting 2 u all :happydance::happydance:


----------



## naomicourt

hodbert said:


> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the new BFP's!
> 
> I have gone up to the next box on my ticker!! Wahoo!!! So exciting. Also I have my next scan tomorrow. :) xx
> 
> Hey Naomi, :happydance: for going up a box!! And good luck for your scan tomorrow, let us know how it goes. I've got one on Wednesday!Click to expand...

Thank you hun. I will do, same goes for you. :happydance:


----------



## fawkesymomma

Hey ladies!! Congrats to all the newbies, it's great to see so many of us in January!!

Been a while since I was on, feeling like poo lately. The MS at first was nausea all day long, which I wasn't too fond of. Now it is about 2 second warning before I need to stick my head in the toilet any time of day. Overall I feel better, but it is going to make the morning commute much more interesting. :sick: 

Still another week before my first OB appointment, we graduated from the specialist a couple of weeks ago. I'm ready to get into the swing of things, get weaned off the hormones, and get moving on to the second trimester!


----------



## xLuciax

Evening ladies my nausea has been better over past 2 days how is everyone? I keep having misscarriage nightmares last nights one felt so real I must of been about 16 weeks pregnant and I was holding this tiny lifeless fetus in my hand was horrible I feel so paranoid :-( well im 8 weeks in a few Days ill feel much better once NeXT 4 weeks aré over


----------



## ButtonJessie

Hi Girls,

I'm feeling really sick and miserable today so rather than bring this whole thread down I've written an entry into my journal if any of you fancy reading my doom and gloom!! Haha!

Hope you are all well.
xxx


----------



## palmtree123

Hey ladies, this pregnancy malarky isn't all fun and games lol, I hate ms, I'm constipated (tmi), tired and bbs so so sore. Anyway enough moaning, I've got my 1st dr appt tomorrow morning, I'm looking forward to see how they're gonna initially work out my dates due to irregular periods after implanon, I'm secretly hoping I'll get an early scan to help calculate edd lol x


----------



## lovealittle1

Hi JJ's - hope everyone is doing well! Won't be long and there will have to be a 2nd tri JJ thread!! I am 8 weeks today!! Things are great! I am pretty sure I am will have to go but some new bras soon! I have dreamt twice in the last 3 nights that we are having a boy but lastnights dream was so strange. The baby boy was about 9 months old when he was born and already had big buck teeth and could sit up - I was sad that I missed that new born stage. Strage.


----------



## pinkie77

Lovealittle - I need some new bras already and went shopping last week but I couldn't find any :( Going to leave it til the little darlings go back to school now I think, I'm soooo not trailing round trying bras on with my 8 yo son in tow!!

Well, I felt a bit more energetic today so we went for a walk - about 8 miles! Think I overdid it a bit, back really aching and I'll probably be knackered again tomorrow but the kids enjoyed it and conked out early for once. And now I'm going to go and conk out too!!

Hope everyone is well xxxxxx


----------



## hodbert

Wow it seems that around 7 weeks everyone's been feeling like crap - FUN! :haha:

lovealittle1 - I had a similar dream a few days ago, I had a little girl and she had really long hair tied in a ponytail! Weird! :wacko:


----------



## Mabel123

Due Jan. 14th after one previous attempt (miscarriage). Nauseas all day and night since 6w3d. Now 7w4d. Anyone else had any spotting? I spotted at 6 weeks, had two ultrasounds, things seem ok. Aside from the nausea, I get aches/heaviness in my uterus a lot. Anyone else?


----------



## PinkEmily

Hey ladies, how is everyone? I'm 9 weeks today yay!! Ive had a pretty easy 9 weeks so far, not had any ms just HUGE boobs, constipation (boo) and tiredness. I cant seem to motivate myself to do anything recently. Hopefully my MW will phone this week, feels like i've been waiting forever and I want to get the ball rolling.


----------



## 2016

Mabel123 said:


> Due Jan. 14th after one previous attempt (miscarriage). Nauseas all day and night since 6w3d. Now 7w4d. Anyone else had any spotting? I spotted at 6 weeks, had two ultrasounds, things seem ok. Aside from the nausea, I get aches/heaviness in my uterus a lot. Anyone else?

I had TERRIBLE pains at first and a heavy feeling in my uterus which felt like I was about to lay an egg :rofl: Sounds like all is on track :happydance:


----------



## FsMummy

hows everyone dong, im 6+1 now :dance: havent been on for a couple of days, hows everyone been x


----------



## FsMummy

oh yeah forgot to say, i still have no symptoms at all, not even sore boobs


----------



## TripleB

Hello ladies - can I join? My EDD is 16/01/11 and this will be first baby after a MMC last October. I'm very excited and all seems to be going well this time - apart from 24/7 extreme nausea! I haven't been sick yet although I'm sure thats on its way as I've started with the sicky-burps today - yuck. I'm happy to be having this feeling which I didn't last time but I have to confess its making me miserable and I would really like to have a good cry! Sat at my desk (on BnB instead of doing any work!) and trying to hold back the tears because I feel soooooooo rough. Come on second trimester, I'm ready for you already! 

Any tips for the nausea?

xxx


----------



## VGibs

Hi there ladies! I had a MC on April 24th and on May 22nd I got my new BFP! 4w and 1d after my MC! I had my bloods done on friday and the nurse said it was a touch low hcg 717 *im trying not to obsess* but I have to go in and get more blood drawn today! I am tired of giving up my blood UGH! But I am trying to relax. I have been feeling a little bit sicky and sore BBS but it has been not to bad the passed couple days.


----------



## hodbert

Naomi have u had your scan yet? Keep us posted hun :hugs:


----------



## naomicourt

hodbert said:


> Naomi have u had your scan yet? Keep us posted hun :hugs:

:happydance:Yes I had my scan and everything was fine. :happydance: Baby has grown lots in two weeks and is measuring at 9+3 so is bang on with my dates.

Baby was bouncing around all over the place. :)

I hope your scan goes well tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## palmtree123

Well ladies, had my Dr appt this morning and she's dated me 2 weeks further along than I think I am, ah well, means a scan a wee bit sooner x


----------



## hodbert

naomicourt said:


> hodbert said:
> 
> 
> Naomi have u had your scan yet? Keep us posted hun :hugs:
> 
> :happydance:Yes I had my scan and everything was fine. :happydance: Baby has grown lots in two weeks and is measuring at 9+3 so is bang on with my dates.
> 
> Baby was bouncing around all over the place. :)
> 
> I hope your scan goes well tomorrow. :hugs:Click to expand...

Yey so pleased for you! :happydance: Nervous about mine tomorrow....:wacko:


----------



## rcbrown08

xLuciax said:


> so my midwife came over today before we got started she had the worst coughing fit ive ever seen asoon as my cat jumped onto the sofa I really felt so bad and still am as she was coughing she was retching it went on for like 10 minutes I got so worried but calmed down after
> 
> she is so lovely though she took urine sample and 3 YES 3!!!! pots of my blood yuck I can stand the pain but I cannot stand that discusting band that makes your arm feel like its going to explode! I got lots of magazines one of them actually gives me a free thing to take to argos and get a free starter pack! :-D
> 
> got my big booklet of notes of my medical next appointments ect so glad to finally get the ball rolling
> 
> Oh also now shes given me a EDD of 15th of january 2011! not 13th so can you please change :-D im still 7 weeks but looks like theyre method is different to all those online calculator ones


Glad your appointment went well! Also wonderful that you actually like her as she will be very important during this journey!


----------



## roxanne_voc

...


----------



## pinkie77

Fab news Naomi, and good luck to Hodbert :)

Palmtree, lucky you! My drs doesn't do pregnancy, can't see the mw for another 2 weeks and I feel like no-one wants to know even though I've told them I'm unsure of my dates :( It all feels a bit surreal still, apart from the tiredness, achy boobs, mood swings and constant hunger lol. 

And if one more person jokes that I'm having twins, I won't be responsible lol

Hugs to all the jellybeans :hugs:


----------



## pinkie77

Sorry I sound like a sulky child in my last post :blush:


----------



## xLuciax

rcbrown08 said:


> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> so my midwife came over today before we got started she had the worst coughing fit ive ever seen asoon as my cat jumped onto the sofa I really felt so bad and still am as she was coughing she was retching it went on for like 10 minutes I got so worried but calmed down after
> 
> she is so lovely though she took urine sample and 3 YES 3!!!! pots of my blood yuck I can stand the pain but I cannot stand that discusting band that makes your arm feel like its going to explode! I got lots of magazines one of them actually gives me a free thing to take to argos and get a free starter pack! :-D
> 
> got my big booklet of notes of my medical next appointments ect so glad to finally get the ball rolling
> 
> Oh also now shes given me a EDD of 15th of january 2011! not 13th so can you please change :-D im still 7 weeks but looks like theyre method is different to all those online calculator ones
> 
> 
> Glad your appointment went well! Also wonderful that you actually like her as she will be very important during this journey!Click to expand...

thanks :-D did you meet yours yet? x


----------



## dollyminxture

5th January predicted by midwife. But still waiting for confirmation from scan, could be december! Congratulations everyone


----------



## FlippyChick

Hi
First time here, 6+2 with first baby, EDD 23rd January 2011 :)


----------



## xLuciax

CONGRATS ALL NEW BFP'S lovely too see there are still more jellybeans to join the journey


----------



## MrsPhez

dollyminxture said:


> 5th January predicted by midwife. But still waiting for confirmation from scan, could be december! Congratulations everyone


Congrats dolly minxture! We are having scans on same day 10th June! I'm due 8th Jan. Hope all goes well for our scans!


----------



## hodbert

pinkie77 said:


> Sorry I sound like a sulky child in my last post :blush:

Lol not a child, sulky maybe :rofl: ur allowed, ur preggy!


----------



## rcbrown08

xLuciax said:


> rcbrown08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> so my midwife came over today before we got started she had the worst coughing fit ive ever seen asoon as my cat jumped onto the sofa I really felt so bad and still am as she was coughing she was retching it went on for like 10 minutes I got so worried but calmed down after
> 
> she is so lovely though she took urine sample and 3 YES 3!!!! pots of my blood yuck I can stand the pain but I cannot stand that discusting band that makes your arm feel like its going to explode! I got lots of magazines one of them actually gives me a free thing to take to argos and get a free starter pack! :-D
> 
> got my big booklet of notes of my medical next appointments ect so glad to finally get the ball rolling
> 
> Oh also now shes given me a EDD of 15th of january 2011! not 13th so can you please change :-D im still 7 weeks but looks like theyre method is different to all those online calculator ones
> 
> 
> Glad your appointment went well! Also wonderful that you actually like her as she will be very important during this journey!Click to expand...
> 
> thanks :-D did you meet yours yet? xClick to expand...

Hey Lucia! I'm actually in the States so we are usually referred to an OBGYN. I had my first appointment on the 19th of May and she was wonderful. Very welcoming and willing to answer even the silliest question and I really appreciated her for that. The only thing I didn't care for was the office environment, but I found out that she practices out of two different offices so I will definitely be seeing her at the other. I read your other post about the empty stomach feeling, hope you feel better soon hun! By the way, my name is Rachel. Nice to meet you! :happydance:


----------



## fawkesymomma

I was naughty today!! I had a Cherry Coke at dinner, ahhhh! I know the caffeine is within the recommended amount, but I am a bit worried. I just needed to drink something other than water. If only pregnancy didn't sabotage my self control!!! :wacko:


----------



## Missy8004

Hi everyone! I'm also due in January. I'm thinking the 18th but I wont actually go to my first dr appt until next week. I'm 7 weeks. We're so excited and nervous! It took us a year to get pregnant and now it doesn't seem real. I hate it's taken so long to get in to see the dr. Somehow I won't believe it 100% until I hear a heartbeat or see it on the u/s. I love reading everyone's stories and wish everyone the best of luck in their 9 months!!


----------



## ButtonJessie

9 weeks today!!  Moved up into the third box in my ticker, woohoo! Only 3 more weeks to go until 12 weeks, yay! Cant believe I've known I'm preggo for five weeks already, seems a long time when I think about it. Not thrown up yet today, so I'm going into the office to face the world! Xxx


----------



## VGibs

I love it when my ticker boxes change! hahaha Its like a mini milestone or something!


----------



## jms895

Hi everyone hope all is well?

I cant be bothered to move today..... rang MW and cant get booking in appointment for 2 weeks!!! :dohh: hope I get my 12 weeks scan still :(

Have now gained 7 pounds already :shock:

Welcome and congrats to all the newbies :D


----------



## StrawberryJam

Hello! I had my dating scan yesterday and my due date has changed from the 13th to the 9th!! It's getting closer all the time :wacko: :D

xx


----------



## xLuciax

rcbrown08 said:


> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rcbrown08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> so my midwife came over today before we got started she had the worst coughing fit ive ever seen asoon as my cat jumped onto the sofa I really felt so bad and still am as she was coughing she was retching it went on for like 10 minutes I got so worried but calmed down after
> 
> she is so lovely though she took urine sample and 3 YES 3!!!! pots of my blood yuck I can stand the pain but I cannot stand that discusting band that makes your arm feel like its going to explode! I got lots of magazines one of them actually gives me a free thing to take to argos and get a free starter pack! :-D
> 
> got my big booklet of notes of my medical next appointments ect so glad to finally get the ball rolling
> 
> Oh also now shes given me a EDD of 15th of january 2011! not 13th so can you please change :-D im still 7 weeks but looks like theyre method is different to all those online calculator ones
> 
> 
> Glad your appointment went well! Also wonderful that you actually like her as she will be very important during this journey!Click to expand...
> 
> thanks :-D did you meet yours yet? xClick to expand...
> 
> Hey Lucia! I'm actually in the States so we are usually referred to an OBGYN. I had my first appointment on the 19th of May and she was wonderful. Very welcoming and willing to answer even the silliest question and I really appreciated her for that. The only thing I didn't care for was the office environment, but I found out that she practices out of two different offices so I will definitely be seeing her at the other. I read your other post about the empty stomach feeling, hope you feel better soon hun! By the way, my name is Rachel. Nice to meet you! :happydance:Click to expand...

ah yeah I think health care is completely different in America I always wanted to move to new york I have family in Spanish Harlem but but health care bills scare me :-( lol aw thank you Rachel how are your symptoms? as you know already im Lucia hehe most people pronounce it the Italian way like Lu-Chea which is frustrating cause its Lu-cia lool my midwife constantly gets it wrong so I give up correcting it now hehe nice to meet you too what was your due date again? x


----------



## xLuciax

ButtonJessie said:


> 9 weeks today!!  Moved up into the third box in my ticker, woohoo! Only 3 more weeks to go until 12 weeks, yay! Cant believe I've known I'm preggo for five weeks already, seems a long time when I think about it. Not thrown up yet today, so I'm going into the office to face the world! Xxx

yay that means I move up on my ticker next week :-D


----------



## ButtonJessie

TMI - every time I need to burp it feels like I might be stick...anyone else? Uuuuurgh.


----------



## TripleB

Yes Button - trying to hold the burps in this afternoon to avoid running to the toilet. Think I might have overdone it on the gingernuts! xxx


----------



## Clare1981

Hey! Can I join here? Been looking in but dare not post as Im so scared of miscarrying :( But Im feeling good today, morning sickness has began and hormones seem to be high... all good signs for me. Am hopefully getting a scan next week due to a history of recurent miscarriages...

Think Im right at the end here, due around the 30th of Jan... 

My first question is when did everyone symptoms start? Im saying MS has started but I just feel really hungry and keep gagging at stuff.... So not sure if its proper MS or what.. boobs are a tad sore and Im tired but as DH says, nout new there!!!


----------



## shlindz

So excited! :happydance:
I'v got my first scan tomorrow. I'm secretly hoping for twins (DH would kill me) lol I'v got 3 fam members rootin for twins so fx :thumbup:


----------



## CuddleBug

Hi Ladies....can I join in the January club?

My lil munchkin's due date is said to be January 8th!! :thumbup:


----------



## noja

Hi folks, been TOOOoo sick to turn on the computer theses evenings but feeling semi human today! Hope everyone and their little beans are doing good! Thinking of you all.


----------



## xLuciax

shlindz said:


> So excited! :happydance:
> I'v got my first scan tomorrow. I'm secretly hoping for twins (DH would kill me) lol I'v got 3 fam members rootin for twins so fx :thumbup:

Hehe hope you get your twins!  I'm Dreading possibly having twins lol hope my scan in few weeks just shows 1 baby


----------



## jms895

Hi folks, gonna order chinese in a min mmmmmm :smug:


----------



## LesleyGM

Congratulations on your BFP. I am very new here and do not understand all of the abbreviations....so bear with me. I am 7 days late and took my first test last Wednesday (the day I was supposed to start). I got my BFP, but now I am worried as I had a very early miscarriage this past January. So far I really do not have any symptoms....but I am only about 5 weeks along. Does anyone have any experience with not having symptoms and should I be worried?


----------



## naomicourt

jms895 said:


> Hi folks, gonna order chinese in a min mmmmmm :smug:

mmmmm I fancy a chinese now. :haha:


----------



## VGibs

LesleyGM said:


> Congratulations on your BFP. I am very new here and do not understand all of the abbreviations....so bear with me. I am 7 days late and took my first test last Wednesday (the day I was supposed to start). I got my BFP, but now I am worried as I had a very early miscarriage this past January. So far I really do not have any symptoms....but I am only about 5 weeks along. Does anyone have any experience with not having symptoms and should I be worried?

Oh honey, dont worry. I found my symptoms keep coming and going. I remember when I was preg with my daughter and I didnt really have any real symptoms until I was about 6.5 weeks along. Thats when the sick kicked in. But really dont stress out at all unless you see bright red blood ok??? I keep telling myself that! One more day without blood is one more day pregnant!


----------



## hodbert

Hey Ladies!

I had my scan today and all was well!! :happydance::happydance:

Saw lil one moving around and everything! Its all still so weird we're both finding it hard to get excited or cry or anything, I think because we've wanted it so long we're a bit afraid to get too attached. But it was amazing! Got a scan pic but its not so great, but oh well! Got nuchal scan next Tues and was told I'll have another US so yey!

:hugs:


----------



## Neko

naomicourt said:


> jms895 said:
> 
> 
> Hi folks, gonna order chinese in a min mmmmmm :smug:
> 
> mmmmm I fancy a chinese now. :haha:Click to expand...

I had chinese for lunch. mmm 

Now I can't stop drinking. :coffee:


YAY! More January jellybeans. 


hodbert, Did the baby finally look like a real baby in you scan?


----------



## hodbert

Neko - check out avatar, not a v good pic but looked like a baby rather than a blob!


----------



## lilsparkles

im due in Janurary !!! xx


----------



## naomicourt

hodbert said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> I had my scan today and all was well!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Saw lil one moving around and everything! Its all still so weird we're both finding it hard to get excited or cry or anything, I think because we've wanted it so long we're a bit afraid to get too attached. But it was amazing! Got a scan pic but its not so great, but oh well! Got nuchal scan next Tues and was told I'll have another US so yey!
> 
> :hugs:

:happydance: yey!! It's so lovely to see them moving around isn't it. I can't wait for my next scan in three weeks. Should look so much clearer by then. At least you got a picture. They wouldn't give me a picture. :(


----------



## jmbbf

hey congrats all us mums to be!!! im 9 + 2 weeks today due on 4th jan but been told i will probably be induced between 36 and 38 weeks due to being diabetic so am expecting a christmas bubba. i know its still early days but im so excited i cant wait ive already had my dating scan 3 weeks ago and got my next on 25th june :) can i just ask have any of you mummies felt your uterus yet im sure i can feel mine just above my pubic bone like theres a hard orange in there. hope this is because its making it feel more real for me as i dont feel pregnant at all no ms no cravings or anything!?!?!?!
CONGRATS AND GOOD LUCK AGAIN!!!!


----------



## britt19

yay! i'm due january 30th! cannot wait!
hope everyones pregnancy goes well & everyones little beans stick 
:hugs:


----------



## rcbrown08

xLuciax said:


> rcbrown08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rcbrown08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> so my midwife came over today before we got started she had the worst coughing fit ive ever seen asoon as my cat jumped onto the sofa I really felt so bad and still am as she was coughing she was retching it went on for like 10 minutes I got so worried but calmed down after
> 
> she is so lovely though she took urine sample and 3 YES 3!!!! pots of my blood yuck I can stand the pain but I cannot stand that discusting band that makes your arm feel like its going to explode! I got lots of magazines one of them actually gives me a free thing to take to argos and get a free starter pack! :-D
> 
> got my big booklet of notes of my medical next appointments ect so glad to finally get the ball rolling
> 
> Oh also now shes given me a EDD of 15th of january 2011! not 13th so can you please change :-D im still 7 weeks but looks like theyre method is different to all those online calculator ones
> 
> 
> Glad your appointment went well! Also wonderful that you actually like her as she will be very important during this journey!Click to expand...
> 
> thanks :-D did you meet yours yet? xClick to expand...
> 
> Hey Lucia! I'm actually in the States so we are usually referred to an OBGYN. I had my first appointment on the 19th of May and she was wonderful. Very welcoming and willing to answer even the silliest question and I really appreciated her for that. The only thing I didn't care for was the office environment, but I found out that she practices out of two different offices so I will definitely be seeing her at the other. I read your other post about the empty stomach feeling, hope you feel better soon hun! By the way, my name is Rachel. Nice to meet you! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> ah yeah I think health care is completely different in America I always wanted to move to new york I have family in Spanish Harlem but but health care bills scare me :-( lol aw thank you Rachel how are your symptoms? as you know already im Lucia hehe most people pronounce it the Italian way like Lu-Chea which is frustrating cause its Lu-cia lool my midwife constantly gets it wrong so I give up correcting it now hehe nice to meet you too what was your due date again? xClick to expand...

I haven't had many symptoms so far. My boobs are extremely sore and have grown slightly, and my sense of smell is outrageous but aside from that nothing really. I'm due Dec 31st, which is also my wedding anniversary! So excited about having a New Years baby! :happydance:


----------



## palmtree123

well shlindz, did you have you scan? was it twins? lol x


----------



## xLuciax

rcbrown08 said:


> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rcbrown08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rcbrown08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> so my midwife came over today before we got started she had the worst coughing fit ive ever seen asoon as my cat jumped onto the sofa I really felt so bad and still am as she was coughing she was retching it went on for like 10 minutes I got so worried but calmed down after
> 
> she is so lovely though she took urine sample and 3 YES 3!!!! pots of my blood yuck I can stand the pain but I cannot stand that discusting band that makes your arm feel like its going to explode! I got lots of magazines one of them actually gives me a free thing to take to argos and get a free starter pack! :-D
> 
> got my big booklet of notes of my medical next appointments ect so glad to finally get the ball rolling
> 
> Oh also now shes given me a EDD of 15th of january 2011! not 13th so can you please change :-D im still 7 weeks but looks like theyre method is different to all those online calculator ones
> 
> 
> Glad your appointment went well! Also wonderful that you actually like her as she will be very important during this journey!Click to expand...
> 
> thanks :-D did you meet yours yet? xClick to expand...
> 
> Hey Lucia! I'm actually in the States so we are usually referred to an OBGYN. I had my first appointment on the 19th of May and she was wonderful. Very welcoming and willing to answer even the silliest question and I really appreciated her for that. The only thing I didn't care for was the office environment, but I found out that she practices out of two different offices so I will definitely be seeing her at the other. I read your other post about the empty stomach feeling, hope you feel better soon hun! By the way, my name is Rachel. Nice to meet you! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> ah yeah I think health care is completely different in America I always wanted to move to new york I have family in Spanish Harlem but but health care bills scare me :-( lol aw thank you Rachel how are your symptoms? as you know already im Lucia hehe most people pronounce it the Italian way like Lu-Chea which is frustrating cause its Lu-cia lool my midwife constantly gets it wrong so I give up correcting it now hehe nice to meet you too what was your due date again? xClick to expand...
> 
> I haven't had many symptoms so far. My boobs are extremely sore and have grown slightly, and my sense of smell is outrageous but aside from that nothing really. I'm due Dec 31st, which is also my wedding anniversary! So excited about having a New Years baby! :happydance:Click to expand...

 aw ur so lucky I wish I was having a December baby my birthdays December 10th and my OH is December 29th we wanted a December family hehe soo hoping my baby comes. A few weeks early  hopefully ur baby comes on time ! How many scans do you get offered in the US?


----------



## naomicourt

Just feel sooo excited today. Its as though it has finally sunk in that I am having a baby! lol :happydance:

I want to go out and buy buy buy!! Has anyone else got the urge to buy anything for baby?

I can't wait to get the nursery decorated as well, I dont know what has come over me. :haha:


----------



## Jolene

Hi Ladies,

I went for my 8wk scan today. All is well with this little bean (well my doctor says he/she looks like a teddy bear, lol) Baby is measuring 20.1mm which is 8w4d so it puts a bit ahead and heart beat is strong at 160bpm, yay!!!!!! I am so relieved and finally starting to feel more excited about this pregnancy. I have been soooo worried and stressed. Naomi, I know exactly what you mean, my nursery is ready :thumbup:

Well here is a pic, I just have to brag :haha:
 



Attached Files:







8 Week Scan - 20.1mm HB160bpm (2).jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## xLuciax

naomicourt said:


> Just feel sooo excited today. Its as though it has finally sunk in that I am having a baby! lol :happydance:
> 
> I want to go out and buy buy buy!! Has anyone else got the urge to buy anything for baby?
> 
> I can't wait to get the nursery decorated as well, I dont know what has come over me. :haha:

Hey naomi it's taking a while to sink in with me lol I upper when I see baby in scan in 4 weeks it will become real omg yessss! I just wanna go out and get everything lol my mum thinks I'm crazy she said it's too earlylol I already went into john lewis and picked my pram and cot snobby guy who worked there kept giving me dirty looks as to say what are u looking at these for your not pregnant :-( when ever I pop into mothercare all the mums buying look like their ready to pop already I don't wanna wait that long asoon as I know babys sex I wanna spend spend spend! Lol have u got anything yet? I have a few vests and a cute yellow chick baby grow with chick feet abd chick bib hehe x


----------



## xLuciax

Jolene said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I went for my 8wk scan today. All is well with this little bean (well my doctor says he/she looks like a teddy bear, lol) Baby is measuring 20.1mm which is 8w4d so it puts a bit ahead and heart beat is strong at 160bpm, yay!!!!!! I am so relieved and finally starting to feel more excited about this pregnancy. I have been soooo worried and stressed. Naomi, I know exactly what you mean, my nursery is ready :thumbup:
> 
> Well here is a pic, I just have to brag :haha:

So cute hun congrats on the scan glad baby is ok x


----------



## Jolene

Thanks Lucia, DH told me after the scan that he was so nervous which is so unlike him.

I like the sound of that babygrow. You should post a pic.


----------



## shlindz

just back from my first scan. Pics are up on my journal. Eeek! Soooo happy!


----------



## Jolene

Aww very cute Schlindz and I love the belly pics. I need to start taking some of those as well, lol.


----------



## Angelblue

HI girls, havent posted on here for aagggeeesss - cant keep up with you all! Little update from me...

Well had my booking in appt today and thought she was goin to take blood but she didnt! gotta go back in 2 weeks to do that! Then she said I have another one when I go for scan in wk 12 (well obviously you dont have to have them all but I want to have all the screenings) Got so much stuff to read now but she didnt have a pregnancy book or emmas diary :nope: I just cant wait for the scan now, the hospital will contact me with date, i think by letter - just want to know everything is ok in there! and I want it to feel more real, cant wait to have a bump!


----------



## xLuciax

Jolene said:


> Thanks Lucia, DH told me after the scan that he was so nervous which is so unlike him.
> 
> I like the sound of that babygrow. You should post a pic.

really did he say why he was worried?? Hhe it's very yellow not sure if it would suit a girl if I had a girl once I'm at a pc I'll upload it


----------



## Tabs 1978

Hi, I'm a January bump too. Congratulations!


----------



## naomicourt

xLuciax said:


> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> Just feel sooo excited today. Its as though it has finally sunk in that I am having a baby! lol :happydance:
> 
> I want to go out and buy buy buy!! Has anyone else got the urge to buy anything for baby?
> 
> I can't wait to get the nursery decorated as well, I dont know what has come over me. :haha:
> 
> Hey naomi it's taking a while to sink in with me lol I upper when I see baby in scan in 4 weeks it will become real omg yessss! I just wanna go out and get everything lol my mum thinks I'm crazy she said it's too earlylol I already went into john lewis and picked my pram and cot snobby guy who worked there kept giving me dirty looks as to say what are u looking at these for your not pregnant :-( when ever I pop into mothercare all the mums buying look like their ready to pop already I don't wanna wait that long asoon as I know babys sex I wanna spend spend spend! Lol have u got anything yet? I have a few vests and a cute yellow chick baby grow with chick feet abd chick bib hehe xClick to expand...

I havent bought anything yet. :( I have a lot stored in the loft from what I bought for my daughter, so I guess we will use that but, I really feel like I want to buy something. :haha:

If I find out its a boy I will love it as I will need to get all new clothes. :winkwink:


----------



## pinkie77

Congratulations on all the scans and hope everyone is well 

I want to buy stuff too but I spent too much money on clothes on my big kids yesterday so it'll have to wait for a couple of weeks now. Hopefully by then I would've had a scan myself


----------



## shlindz

naomicourt said:


> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> Just feel sooo excited today. Its as though it has finally sunk in that I am having a baby! lol :happydance:
> 
> I want to go out and buy buy buy!! Has anyone else got the urge to buy anything for baby?
> 
> I can't wait to get the nursery decorated as well, I dont know what has come over me. :haha:
> 
> Hey naomi it's taking a while to sink in with me lol I upper when I see baby in scan in 4 weeks it will become real omg yessss! I just wanna go out and get everything lol my mum thinks I'm crazy she said it's too earlylol I already went into john lewis and picked my pram and cot snobby guy who worked there kept giving me dirty looks as to say what are u looking at these for your not pregnant :-( when ever I pop into mothercare all the mums buying look like their ready to pop already I don't wanna wait that long asoon as I know babys sex I wanna spend spend spend! Lol have u got anything yet? I have a few vests and a cute yellow chick baby grow with chick feet abd chick bib hehe xClick to expand...
> 
> I havent bought anything yet. :( I have a lot stored in the loft from what I bought for my daughter, so I guess we will use that but, I really feel like I want to buy something. :haha:
> 
> If I find out its a boy I will love it as I will need to get all new clothes. :winkwink:Click to expand...

I'm online window shopping right now. Can't actually buy anything until I have a nursery to put it in, but I can't wait. I swear I'v already window shopped online and picked out my entire nursery set. lol You have to check out roomstogrow.ca LOVE that stuff.


----------



## lilsparkles

jmbbf said:


> hey congrats all us mums to be!!! im 9 + 2 weeks today due on 4th jan but been told i will probably be induced between 36 and 38 weeks due to being diabetic so am expecting a christmas bubba. i know its still early days but im so excited i cant wait ive already had my dating scan 3 weeks ago and got my next on 25th june :) can i just ask have any of you mummies felt your uterus yet im sure i can feel mine just above my pubic bone like theres a hard orange in there. hope this is because its making it feel more real for me as i dont feel pregnant at all no ms no cravings or anything!?!?!?!
> CONGRATS AND GOOD LUCK AGAIN!!!!

im due the 4th of jan to !!!!


----------



## VGibs

YAY for anything that is ".ca"! I love Canadian stores!


----------



## shlindz

VGibs said:


> YAY for anything that is ".ca"! I love Canadian stores!

Me too. Especially that one. It's only a few cities away from me so I can go look at their showroom before buying. :)

Where abouts in Ontario are you? I'm from St. Catharines, right near Niagara Falls.


----------



## peonies

Hope it's not too late to join!
I'm new to the board & due with my first on 29th Jan :) My birthday is a couple of days after my due date so hopefully an extra special birthday present!


----------



## jms895

Hey how is everyone?

OMG this morning was laying on the bed and you know how when your PG first thing in a morning, bladder is full and it pushes your uterus up, well this morning I had a bump OMG could feel it all just above pubic bone thats way early ! :shock: am quite scared how quick this is going this time around! :lol:


----------



## jms895

Welcome over Peonies :D


----------



## saz140

Hi Ladies
Glad I can finally join this section of the site! Got our BFP 2 weeks ago so i'm almost 7 weeks now. Have been given estimated due date of 24th January 2011. Got my booking appointment with the midwife in 10 days and I'm so excited. Looking forward to getting to know all of you other ladies who are due in January! :baby:


----------



## ama

i have a somewhat obvious bump now ,seems to have just popped out this week,:happydance: i love being pregnant ,seems very real and exciting now,iv brought one or two (ok maybe more:haha:) rompers and there just so cute ! i cant wait to buy more things xx


----------



## peonies

Is anyone else totally daunted/overwhelmed? I had dinner with my best friend the other day & she had my goddaughter in Jan 2009, so she was full of advice. But she was telling me about all the things I will need, choices to make, different kinds of cots and prams and car seats etc that I need to decide about but it all seems like gobbledegook to me, don't know what I need or even what the differences are! :wacko: Never been around babies before so it's all quite foreign!

Fortunately OH already has a son, and growing up his parents had a stream of foster kids so he knows far more than I do!


----------



## Jolene

Peonies, that's why we're given these 9 months to prepare. Believe me everything comes together just as it should and all those decisions don't need to be made right now. Congrats on your :bfp: and just enjoy being pregnant for now. My son is 10 and I'm still learning, lol.


----------



## Jolene

xLuciax said:


> really did he say why he was worried?? Hhe it's very yellow not sure if it would suit a girl if I had a girl once I'm at a pc I'll upload it

We've had such bad news at past scans when we had the mc's, I suppose he fears hearing those dreaded words again.


----------



## emzie_xox

Hi everyone im due January 30th yayy lol looking forward to having a winter/new year baby :) x


----------



## sar35

jms895 said:


> Hey how is everyone?
> 
> OMG this morning was laying on the bed and you know how when your PG first thing in a morning, bladder is full and it pushes your uterus up, well this morning I had a bump OMG could feel it all just above pubic bone thats way early ! :shock: am quite scared how quick this is going this time around! :lol:

do you get it only in the morning or is it a permament feature now? ive lost so much weight with ms all my bloat has gone


----------



## blueinsure

Congrats!!!


----------



## Xiaoju

Hi everyone,

Grats for all new girls.

I have been quiet because I feel terrible for the last week. I am 6W+5D. I feel nauseous and sick 24/7 which really drives me mad.

Walking seems help a bit, so I start to have several 30-40 mins walk everyday. Yesterday, I felt so sick that I hide in the loo and had a good cry at work. :(

Do any of you have similar permanent nauseous?

All the best


----------



## lovealittle1

Hi ladies

Congrats to the newbies! Can&#8217;t believe we still have jellybeans joining us! Everything is going well over here. I have a very small bump now. Not really anyone can notice just me. As some of you may know I was really hoping to get a mw but it is not looking great now. There are 4 different clinics that the mw&#8217;s work out of and I have already had refusal letters from 2 :cry: I am pretty upset about it but there is nothing I can do to change it. I have been referred to an excellent obgyn and hopefully I will hear something from him soon. I am almost 9 weeks so it would be great to have an appointment booked in soon! Hope everyone is well!


----------



## shellyhunny

Hi all

I know how you feel Xiaoju - I was working from home today and had to keep going to lie down I felt so sick. I find the only thing that helps is having a little something to nibble on. Anything you can manage and it keeps the sickiness away for a bit.

I had a scare last week, docs thought I might be ectopic, but second scan today and baby has grown and has a heartbeat. DH was sooooo happy! We found what my pain was too - a fibroid. Not an issue though as only little so I'll be ignoring that for a while - much more important things to think about!

Hope all are well xx


----------



## bekki_d18

Congratulations ladies!!:happydance:

I am due about 24 January 2011 and cnt wait to get out of the first trimester!! Why the twelve weeks your meant to keep it quiet do you have to feel like rubbish though:growlmad:
I hate working at the mo as I keep getting terrible cramps in my legs and bad abdominal pains the my GP says are normal


----------



## Jolene

XiaoJu - I'm in that same boat. I've never been so sick in any of my previous pregnancies! I don't know what to do with myself, lol. Like Shelley said nibbling on something helps but only for a short period. Mine started at 5 weeks so this is now the 3rd week and they say it usually lasts till 12 weeks!!?? Don't get me wrong I'm not complaining, one evening it went away and I was heartbroken, lol but it would just be nice to be able to handle it a bit better.

Bekki, I also had those cramps in my legs which freaked me out because it felt like AF but thankfully it has subsided and I only get the occasional cramp. 

:hugs: to all our members and your little sticky beans!


----------



## rebeccaxoxo

:thumbup:im 8 weeks pregnant almost and due on january 16th, im so excited to meet our little bean, fingers and toes crossed it all goes great for everyone:baby:


----------



## VGibs

Ladies...quick question! I had morning sickness with my daughter and very bad with the baby I lost. Now I am 6 weeks and am having very little nausea or anything. Is anyone else having sickness a bit later then 6 weeks??? My daughter and other baby were with my ex and new bubs is with my current boyfriend.


----------



## sar35

VGibs said:


> Ladies...quick question! I had morning sickness with my daughter and very bad with the baby I lost. Now I am 6 weeks and am having very little nausea or anything. Is anyone else having sickness a bit later then 6 weeks??? My daughter and other baby were with my ex and new bubs is with my current boyfriend.

mine started just over 6weeks and is just easing off now


----------



## jms895

Morning ladies!!! I want the sun to come back out :( my day off and its bloody gone :grr:


----------



## jms895

sar35 said:


> jms895 said:
> 
> 
> Hey how is everyone?
> 
> OMG this morning was laying on the bed and you know how when your PG first thing in a morning, bladder is full and it pushes your uterus up, well this morning I had a bump OMG could feel it all just above pubic bone thats way early ! :shock: am quite scared how quick this is going this time around! :lol:
> 
> do you get it only in the morning or is it a permament feature now? ive lost so much weight with ms all my bloat has goneClick to expand...

No just in a morning, normally its just a flabby belly I am still left with fromk Caine :(


----------



## pinkie77

Morning! I seem to have got my energy back 

And I'm in double figures tomorrow yay!!


----------



## VGibs

jms - I was wondering that myself. If you get bigger way sooner with the second one?My OH swears I am showing and I keep telling him that is impossible but my mam says she was in maternity clothes before she even got a + pregnancy test. Do you find your showing a lot quicker?


----------



## abstersmum

i am showing a lot sooner with my second and i feel worse this time


----------



## 2016

Wowee 178 Jellybabies now!!!! :bunny:


----------



## Neko

I'm posting from the Cyber-Cafe at Six Flags. Since I can't go on the rides, it's nice to have free internet and air conditioning.


----------



## xLuciax

Hey girls how are you all? Argh I seriously can't take this sickness anymore!! I can't eat my stomach is constantly empty makes me feel like crap all day I woke up at 2am feeling sick this morning and I haven't slept since :-( I'm not throwing up but it's just the fact I feel like throwing up all day long *sigh* 3 + 5 till my 2nd trimester I'm so hoping it goes soon


----------



## xLuciax

Xiaoju said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Grats for all new girls.
> 
> I have been quiet because I feel terrible for the last week. I am 6W+5D. I feel nauseous and sick 24/7 which really drives me mad.
> 
> Walking seems help a bit, so I start to have several 30-40 mins walk everyday. Yesterday, I felt so sick that I hide in the loo and had a good cry at work. :(
> 
> Do any of you have similar permanent nauseous?
> 
> All the best

 oh Hun :hugs: if u read my last post I feel exactly the same


----------



## jeannaann

Hello all! I am due January 23rd! Just wanted to say hello and congrats to everyone! I am thrilled after 7 months of trying #3 is finally on the way!


----------



## noja

Hi Folks,just checking in. Too nauseous to be spending much time at a computer screen these days. Hang in there everyone!


----------



## 2016

xLuciax said:


> Xiaoju said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Grats for all new girls.
> 
> I have been quiet because I feel terrible for the last week. I am 6W+5D. I feel nauseous and sick 24/7 which really drives me mad.
> 
> Walking seems help a bit, so I start to have several 30-40 mins walk everyday. Yesterday, I felt so sick that I hide in the loo and had a good cry at work. :(
> 
> Do any of you have similar permanent nauseous?
> 
> All the best
> 
> oh Hun :hugs: if u read my last post I feel exactly the sameClick to expand...

There is a light at the end of the tunnel girls...my MS started from 4 weeks people kept telling me I would start to feel better after 14-16 weeks which felt like an eternity away! Anyway, at the point you are at now until just after 9 weeks it got so bad I couldn't even keep water down and nearly ended up in hospital with dehydration. :cry: I was at the end of my tether! My doc assured me that your worst MS often happens just before you feel dramatically better. Turns out she was right - woke up on the morning of 10 weeks...feeling MUCH less tired and NOT SICK at al!!!! :happydance: I felt so good I fact I worried something had gone wrong but luckily I have my Doppler to reassure me Squiggle is still going strong :cloud9:

Hope you get your break soon! :hugs:


----------



## palmtree123

Hey ladies, how is everyone doin? MS is starting to ease a wee bit today for me which is great, just about to tuck into some yummy fajitas. Oh I forgot to mention I've been given an EDD 10/01/2011 so can i be added to the list please? Thankyou x x x


----------



## xLuciax

2016 said:


> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiaoju said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Grats for all new girls.
> 
> I have been quiet because I feel terrible for the last week. I am 6W+5D. I feel nauseous and sick 24/7 which really drives me mad.
> 
> Walking seems help a bit, so I start to have several 30-40 mins walk everyday. Yesterday, I felt so sick that I hide in the loo and had a good cry at work. :(
> 
> Do any of you have similar permanent nauseous?
> 
> All the best
> 
> oh Hun :hugs: if u read my last post I feel exactly the sameClick to expand...
> 
> There is a light at the end of the tunnel girls...my MS started from 4 weeks people kept telling me I would start to feel better after 14-16 weeks which felt like an eternity away! Anyway, at the point you are at now until just after 9 weeks it got so bad I couldn't even keep water down and nearly ended up in hospital with dehydration. :cry: I was at the end of my tether! My doc assured me that your worst MS often happens just before you feel dramatically better. Turns out she was right - woke up on the morning of 10 weeks...feeling MUCH less tired and NOT SICK at al!!!! :happydance: I felt so good I fact I worried something had gone wrong but luckily I have my Doppler to reassure me Squiggle is still going strong :cloud9:
> 
> Hope you get your break soon! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Hun hope it's over soon what Doppler are u using? I bought an angel sounds from eBay today


----------



## 2016

xLuciax said:


> 2016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiaoju said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Grats for all new girls.
> 
> I have been quiet because I feel terrible for the last week. I am 6W+5D. I feel nauseous and sick 24/7 which really drives me mad.
> 
> Walking seems help a bit, so I start to have several 30-40 mins walk everyday. Yesterday, I felt so sick that I hide in the loo and had a good cry at work. :(
> 
> Do any of you have similar permanent nauseous?
> 
> All the best
> 
> oh Hun :hugs: if u read my last post I feel exactly the sameClick to expand...
> 
> There is a light at the end of the tunnel girls...my MS started from 4 weeks people kept telling me I would start to feel better after 14-16 weeks which felt like an eternity away! Anyway, at the point you are at now until just after 9 weeks it got so bad I couldn't even keep water down and nearly ended up in hospital with dehydration. :cry: I was at the end of my tether! My doc assured me that your worst MS often happens just before you feel dramatically better. Turns out she was right - woke up on the morning of 10 weeks...feeling MUCH less tired and NOT SICK at al!!!! :happydance: I felt so good I fact I worried something had gone wrong but luckily I have my Doppler to reassure me Squiggle is still going strong :cloud9:
> 
> Hope you get your break soon! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Hun hope it's over soon what Doppler are u using? I bought an angel sounds from eBay todayClick to expand...

I got this one
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/3Mhz-FETAL-BAB...a23ca2ffa7ba7a

I feel a bit stupid after my giddy "tale of hope" yesterday :dohh: I really thought I had turned a corner and felt fantastic for 2 whole days. Woke up this morning shattered and puking my guts up again :sick:
Oh well! It was fun while it lasted...:shrug:


----------



## babyloulou

Aww sorry you feel rough again 2016!! Poor you  

Your eBay link doesn't work xxx


----------



## bekki_d18

xLuciax said:


> Hey girls how are you all? Argh I seriously can't take this sickness anymore!! I can't eat my stomach is constantly empty makes me feel like crap all day I woke up at 2am feeling sick this morning and I haven't slept since :-( I'm not throwing up but it's just the fact I feel like throwing up all day long *sigh* 3 + 5 till my 2nd trimester I'm so hoping it goes soon

I know this is not what you want to hear but maybe if you force yourself to eat something it may be better. I have been doing that and touch wood have felt ten times better for it. Eat anything you fancy ignore the healthy diet as long as you have something in your tummy. hope it eases soon for you:hugs:


----------



## noja

2016, what's a Doppler?


----------



## bekki_d18

Jolene said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I went for my 8wk scan today. All is well with this little bean (well my doctor says he/she looks like a teddy bear, lol) Baby is measuring 20.1mm which is 8w4d so it puts a bit ahead and heart beat is strong at 160bpm, yay!!!!!! I am so relieved and finally starting to feel more excited about this pregnancy. I have been soooo worried and stressed. Naomi, I know exactly what you mean, my nursery is ready :thumbup:
> 
> Well here is a pic, I just have to brag :haha:

So cute, congrats!! I cannot wait for my first scan, I have to wait til 12 weeks but may go and have one done private at 8 as i cant wait!! hehe:haha:

Hope it all goes well for and keep the pics coming xx


----------



## VGibs

abstersmum said:


> i am showing a lot sooner with my second and i feel worse this time

I feel better this time around but I have a new Daddy for this bean. My daughter is 7 so I thought the old tummy muscles would be tight enough after waiting all these years but NOPE Im a cow! lol


----------



## 2016

babyloulou said:


> Aww sorry you feel rough again 2016!! Poor you
> 
> Your eBay link doesn't work xxx

Oh, they must have moved the listing. This one will work:

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/3Mhz-FETAL-B...vr_id=&cguid=f3e5a6d01250a0aad5a23ca2ffa7ba7a


----------



## 2016

noja said:


> 2016, what's a Doppler?

Its a little ultrasound device that allows you to hear baby's heartbeat. Very reassuring but can be a little tricky to use.


----------



## hodbert

Hi All!

We finally announced it to everyone and it feels so brill to not have to keep it a secret, makes it feel more real :)

Still feeling up and down, ok some days, some days soooo tired and bloated and nauseous. Not long til second tri tho! Got Nuchal Scan next Tues, not sure what to expect but I know its not very invasive.

Hope everyone's ok! :hugs:


----------



## jojo-m

Hi everyone I attempted to read the thread but it's massive! So hope to get to know you ladies over next few months. Im jo I'm 31 and having 2nd baby, bit late joining this thread as nearly 9 weeks now. So far this pg has been awful because of nausea, it's constant! Sea bands are helping but spend lots of time retching yuk!!! 

Had no scans yet only first midwife apt so looking forward to scan on 28th June. Congrats everyone x


----------



## lovealittle1

Hi ladies hope everyone is well! Just did some baking - zuchinni chocolate chip muffins mmmm. Tomorrow is my 9 weeks :wohoo: I have had a very sicky week-end havent been able to eat much. xxx


----------



## FsMummy

eurgh i feel sick :sick: how is everyone?


----------



## xLuciax

hey girls had major panick attack last night I'm emetophobic ( phobia of vomit/thoriwng up)| so far i've avoided it I was up from 2am last night feeling really unwell I havent slept since and started panicking and finding it hard to breathe my body didnt stop shaking for ages all of a sudden I felt like I really was going to chuck up so I started crying ( I feel like a baby our neighbours said they heard me crying cause I had my window open cause of the heat and our walls are paper thin I was like mum I cant I cant cry cry at one point I actually said mami (mummy) lmao!) my mother came to rescue telling me to calm down and rushed to get me a bucket and as I went to chuck up nothing came out at all except you know that sick burp you do while your throwing up it was weird ive never been prone to throwing up I haven't thrown up for almost 13 years 

I guess that's how my phobia developed anyway was feeling like chucking up all morning feeling a bit better now just dread going to bed encase it all happens again my mums not around tonight im home alone which makes it even harder me and OH dont live together yet he doesn't understand just thinks I can try to eat something else and i'll be better grrr why dont men get morning sickness too!! im totally off food except ice cream with little orange pieces in it that keeps me alive! but looks like I need to prepare myself now encase I do actually end up throwing up as much as I dont want too I need to beat my phobia


----------



## Zoex89x

Hey everyone,im zoe and im expecting a january jellybean to so id love to join this thread if thats okay :) my EDD is 19th january so im 7weeks and 4days at the moment.
hope you all have a happy and healthy 9months
xxxx


----------



## sar35

i have eaten 2 meals today and its still in my tummy! Travel sickness bands rock!


----------



## xLuciax

sar35 said:


> i have eaten 2 meals today and its still in my tummy! Travel sickness bands rock!

hell yeah they do! I bought them when I was 4 weeks and put them away and forgot about them been feleing like death for days now I got them out and put them on I feel miles better this afternoon ;)


----------



## sar35

xLuciax said:


> sar35 said:
> 
> 
> i have eaten 2 meals today and its still in my tummy! Travel sickness bands rock!
> 
> hell yeah they do! I bought them when I was 4 weeks and put them away and forgot about them been feleing like death for days now I got them out and put them on I feel miles better this afternoon ;)Click to expand...

its mad how they work!


----------



## jms895

VGibs said:


> jms - I was wondering that myself. If you get bigger way sooner with the second one?My OH swears I am showing and I keep telling him that is impossible but my mam says she was in maternity clothes before she even got a + pregnancy test. Do you find your showing a lot quicker?

Hi, my stomach is massive but i think most of it is bloat and fat :rofl: plus have been constipated but yes I reckon by 12 weeks I will have a bump :D


----------



## jms895

Evening ladies, how are you all :)

I hate Sunday nights..... work tomorrow :(


----------



## babyloulou

Me too jms! Sundays are pants! :-(


----------



## Shabutie

Hi all. I thought I was a December Dreamer. But I had my first scan on friday and we are due 11.1.11 So Can I become a member of the January Jellybeans?

What is the bit for the signature please?? 

Thanks. Im so excited.

Jess xXx


----------



## Maffie

Mornig all well im booked in for my dating scan today :shrug: I am sure i'm only 9+5 my mw thinks im 10+2 and the scanning place have said I need scanning now as im between 12-14 weeks :saywhat: I had a scan 4 weeks ago and wasn't quite 6 weeks. I think they are being silly.


----------



## beccybobeccy

hello, I am new to the forum, have been lurking for a while reading all the stories etc on here. I held off posting until I knew more as I have bleeding quite a bit.

Today we went to the EPU to get checked out. I found out I am 8 weeks and 2 days which means I'm expecting a January Jellybean too!!


----------



## xLuciax

Hey girls today is the first time in weeks I've felt ok I've been able to eat what I want although 70% of foods still make me go yuck when I see them haven't felt nausaus at all! My college classes started again today so it's such luck that I've felt ok  although I'm sure the sickness will rear it's ugly head again soon! On plus side I also got my maternity card through today woohoo free dental and medication! Lol!


----------



## Jolene

Welcome beccybobeccy! I'm glad all is well and you could finally join us. Our dates are really close. 

Maffie, they sound really confused about your dates. I would love to be pushed forward but it must be done for the right reasons, lol. Hope they can clarify it soon.

Shabutie, I'm not sure about the bb codes but they were posted again recently, only a couple of pages back.


----------



## naomicourt

Hi everyone,

I had my booking in appointment today, so have got my folder of notes at last! :happydance:

It all went well until they took my blood and then I felt a bit faint - oops :blush:

Went out and collected my Bounty pack & Emma's diary pack too, so have lots of free goodies to try out. You even get a can of decaff cola and a bottle of peartiser! :)

I have been noted as high risk due to my previous c-section so, have a feeling that this one will be going the same way but, I am going to see how things go before I decide what kind of birth I want.


----------



## palmtree123

Hey ladies, how is everyone keeping? I cant wait for this MS to pass, I'm fed up lol. The OH and I booked a boozy trip to London with our friends a few months ago before we found out about the pregnancy, so telling our families on Thur before we go on Fri, as our friends are bound to guess as I'm never one to normally pass a drink lol x


----------



## Pia

Hello! Im a January first time mummy ! (I hope!)
It seems so so so so far away! Im too impatient!

When can I go and buy baby stuff?

X


----------



## bekki_d18

Good evening ladies. hope your all well. Finally got my maternity card today so going to go and get my veneer fixed for free instead of £250. 

Thought I was getting lucky because felt sick for a week and been fine since and then today hey presto felt sick as a dog all day!!! Plus to make it worse everyone else in my office is off sick so i cant stay in bed all day and i am three times more stressed. The bambino will be worth all this in the end


----------



## babyloulou

Where did you get your card from Bekki? I have my booking in appointment at 9 weeks- do I get it then from the Midwife? x


----------



## shlindz

What is this maternity card all about? I'm sooo jealous


----------



## abstersmum

in the UK you get free prescriptions and dental during pregnancy and for 12 months after the birth - you dont need the card to get them just tick the box, you will get it in the post, i have never been asked for mine ( i have one because i get tax credits)


----------



## sar35

the midwife gives you a form to fill in and you get it about a week later, she or the dr has to sign it though.
you get free dental treatment and prescriptions throughout your pg and for one year after the birth


----------



## kelandkids

im due january 19th yay lol hope youre all well xx


----------



## winegums

its a maternity card where you get free prescriptions and dentistry whilst your pregnant and for a year after teh birth. last time i was pregnant i filled out a form at first docs appointment and was sent it within a couple of days however this time there has been no mention of it and i have already had to pay for a prescription today! annoying lol


----------



## Baronessgogo

I need to be taken off the list, had a MMC and scheduled for a D&C tomorrow


----------



## VGibs

Baronessgogo said:


> I need to be taken off the list, had a MMC and scheduled for a D&C tomorrow

Oh no....Im so sorry. If ya need to chat just type away dolly.


----------



## rachelfox

im new here and due the 25th x xx


----------



## naomicourt

Baronessgogo said:


> I need to be taken off the list, had a MMC and scheduled for a D&C tomorrow

So sorry hun. :hug:


----------



## lovealittle1

so sorry Baronessgogo :hugs:


----------



## xLuciax

babyloulou said:


> Where did you get your card from Bekki? I have my booking in appointment at 9 weeks- do I get it then from the Midwife? x

Hey lou I got mine yesterday you will need to wait to see the mdeife as she sends the card off for you mine took 2 weeks to come


----------



## xLuciax

naomicourt said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I had my booking in appointment today, so have got my folder of notes at last! :happydance:
> 
> It all went well until they took my blood and then I felt a bit faint - oops :blush:
> 
> Went out and collected my Bounty pack & Emma's diary pack too, so have lots of free goodies to try out. You even get a can of decaff cola and a bottle of peartiser! :)
> 
> I have been noted as high risk due to my previous c-section so, have a feeling that this one will be going the same way but, I am going to see how things go before I decide what kind of birth I want.

 ooooh lucky u cola! I got a peartiser with mine lol oohh and a yummyy biscuit bar but everything else was leaflets! I was dissapointed :-(


----------



## xLuciax

I really want a water birth! Not sure when the midwife will ask me what I want yet I see her again when i'm 14 weeks so another 5 weeks to wait


----------



## Jolene

Baronessgogo said:


> I need to be taken off the list, had a MMC and scheduled for a D&C tomorrow

Oh hun, I 'm sorry :cry: I have been through that so if you'd like to chat you can pm me anytime :hugs:


----------



## ButtonJessie

Oh baronessgogo I am so so sorry. Hope to see you back in first trimester as soon as you're ready. My thoughts will be with you tomorrow. Xxx


----------



## Neko

Baronessgogo said:


> I need to be taken off the list, had a MMC and scheduled for a D&C tomorrow

Sorry for your loss. Hope you're back here soon. :hugs:


----------



## naomicourt

Had anybody else been suffering with congestion? I have been struggling to breath at night for weeks now and have heard that it can last through the whole pregnancy! :( I really hope not. 

Also I am sure I felt the baby move tonight. I know it is very early bit, it felt just as I remembered with my daughter. Has anybody else felt anything yet?


----------



## beccybobeccy

I'm still waiting on my first appointment with the midwife. The EPU told me to wait til the end of the week and then chase it up... I've been a bit lacking with the dentist in recent years so this will give me a kick up the bum to sort it out...

I've not had much sickness at the moment, I suppose its more nausea really and what appear to be giant pulsating boobs! What sort of symptoms have you got? 

What are you doing about telling people? Have you told anyone yet?
We told our close family yesterday but are planning on leaving everyone else a bit longer just to be on the safe side. 

When are you telling your boss? I'm not sure what to do about this one...


----------



## rcbrown08

naomicourt said:


> Had anybody else been suffering with congestion? I have been struggling to breath at night for weeks now and have heard that it can last through the whole pregnancy! :( I really hope not.
> 
> Also I am sure I felt the baby move tonight. I know it is very early bit, it felt just as I remembered with my daughter. Has anybody else felt anything yet?

Hi Naomicourt! I'm so jealous! :winkwink: I wish I could feel my little pebble move, but I do have a feeling it will be soon as this is my second. Have you felt your LO move more than once?


----------



## Ashtons mummy

hi ladies im looking for a bump buddy im due 22nd altho this is my second child im more scared this time round as i had a ruff time with my son.

beth xx


----------



## jms895

beccybobeccy said:


> hello, I am new to the forum, have been lurking for a while reading all the stories etc on here. I held off posting until I knew more as I have bleeding quite a bit.
> 
> Today we went to the EPU to get checked out. I found out I am 8 weeks and 2 days which means I'm expecting a January Jellybean too!!

Congratulations hun :D


----------



## jms895

Maffie said:


> Mornig all well im booked in for my dating scan today :shrug: I am sure i'm only 9+5 my mw thinks im 10+2 and the scanning place have said I need scanning now as im between 12-14 weeks :saywhat: I had a scan 4 weeks ago and wasn't quite 6 weeks. I think they are being silly.

Ay??!! How confusing! What do you think you are? xx


----------



## shlindz

Wow I wish they had maternity cards in Canada. They sound great! As far as I know we don't have anything like that. But I can't complain because of my free healthcare. Free prescriptions and dental would be nice though.


I'm so sorry to hear your news Baronessgogo :hugs:


----------



## jms895

xLuciax said:


> I really want a water birth! Not sure when the midwife will ask me what I want yet I see her again when i'm 14 weeks so another 5 weeks to wait

I wanted a water birth last time but didnt want to move when i got to hospital as was far gone and forgot about the water :dohh: Buttttttt in Jan the new birthing unit at our hopsital opens with brand new maternity suite and bigggggg birthing pools :dance:


----------



## fawkesymomma

Baronessgogo, I am so sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## Central Perk

naomicourt said:


> Had anybody else been suffering with congestion? I have been struggling to breath at night for weeks now and have heard that it can last through the whole pregnancy! :( I really hope not.
> 
> Also I am sure I felt the baby move tonight. I know it is very early bit, it felt just as I remembered with my daughter. Has anybody else felt anything yet?

YES and YES!!!!!!!! My nose has been blocked at night for about two weeks then miraculously its fine in the daytime??

It was my son's 2 birthday on Saturday and I swear I could feel pops in my tummy. I took it as the new baby saying happy birthday to it's brother:hugs:


----------



## ButtonJessie

Hey Girls,

I hada scan yesterday and all is looking good :D Could see our little kidney bean and it's little "leg buds" up in the air wiggling away!! Sooo cute! Unfortunately, they've back dated me, so I'm back at 9+1 today rather than 10, boohoo! At this rate it feels like I'm going to be preggo forever!! So lovely to see the little bubba though, and remember that I'm not dying of some terrible plague, I am in fact growing a human!! :dance:

xxx


----------



## rachelfox

Having a nightmare sorting out my booking in with midwife as i dont want my community one i had with ds she was useless been told to phone here there and blooming everywhere with no joy waiting for the midwife matron for my county to get in touch to see wot can be done


----------



## ButtonJessie

Oh yeah, and my new due date is 11.01.11 :D


----------



## palmtree123

Hey ladies, just a quick question, I have been experiencing some strong sharp cramping intermittently yesterday eve and this morning in my lower abdomin, is this normal? Its not unbearable just uncomfortable, almost like when you get a cramp in your leg (except in your adbomin) and goes away quicker than cramp in your leg lol, if that makes any sense? x


----------



## naomicourt

rcbrown08 said:


> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> Had anybody else been suffering with congestion? I have been struggling to breath at night for weeks now and have heard that it can last through the whole pregnancy! :( I really hope not.
> 
> Also I am sure I felt the baby move tonight. I know it is very early bit, it felt just as I remembered with my daughter. Has anybody else felt anything yet?
> 
> Hi Naomicourt! I'm so jealous! :winkwink: I wish I could feel my little pebble move, but I do have a feeling it will be soon as this is my second. Have you felt your LO move more than once?Click to expand...

Just a couple of times. Yes you should be feeling it soon as you usually do with your second. :happydance: I can't wait to feel proper little kicks but, I know that wont be for a long time.


----------



## naomicourt

jms895 said:


> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> I really want a water birth! Not sure when the midwife will ask me what I want yet I see her again when i'm 14 weeks so another 5 weeks to wait
> 
> I wanted a water birth last time but didnt want to move when i got to hospital as was far gone and forgot about the water :dohh: Buttttttt in Jan the new birthing unit at our hopsital opens with brand new maternity suite and bigggggg birthing pools :dance:Click to expand...

Excellent, I found out that I will be having our baby in a brand new materity wing which has huge rooms and each has its own en suite! result!! lol :haha::happydance:


----------



## naomicourt

palmtree123 said:


> Hey ladies, just a quick question, I have been experiencing some strong sharp cramping intermittently yesterday eve and this morning in my lower abdomin, is this normal? Its not unbearable just uncomfortable, almost like when you get a cramp in your leg (except in your adbomin) and goes away quicker than cramp in your leg lol, if that makes any sense? x

Hi Palmtree, I think this is all pretty normal, a lot of the girls on this site have experienced cramping when your ligaments are stretching.

:hugs:


----------



## palmtree123

Thanks naomi, thats made me feel a bit better x


----------



## sar35

naomicourt said:


> jms895 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> I really want a water birth! Not sure when the midwife will ask me what I want yet I see her again when i'm 14 weeks so another 5 weeks to wait
> 
> I wanted a water birth last time but didnt want to move when i got to hospital as was far gone and forgot about the water :dohh: Buttttttt in Jan the new birthing unit at our hopsital opens with brand new maternity suite and bigggggg birthing pools :dance:Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent, I found out that I will be having our baby in a brand new materity wing which has huge rooms and each has its own en suite! result!! lol :haha::happydance:Click to expand...

|Result :thumbup:


----------



## xLuciax

I found out from a neighbour that our hospital are now offering massages to women in labour lol yay i'll be taking advantage of that lol


----------



## hodbert

Hi Girls!

Have been on in the background lately, too tired to type :) Anyway, I had a proper scan on Tuesday and it was amazing! I was in there for half an hour and she tooks loads of measurements and showed me baby from all different angles, so unbelieveble. Will try and post scan pic on a sec but BNB doesnt seem to like my pics :(

Am still mega tired and keeping to my afternoon naps (in fact I'm due one in a bit :rofl:) Also getting cramping on my lower left hand side and down my leg, plus I think I pulled a muscle in my butt as it keeps twinging :haha: oh dear!

Anyway, i hope everyone is doing well. Not long til second tri for me *eek* but think I'm gonna stay around here til other ladies start to move, don't want to be all alone! Ooh also, I baked fairy cakes today!!! First time in years and they smell yummy! Shld satisfy my sugar craving for about five mins! :rofl:


----------



## hodbert

Here are my scan piccys, they gave me six but they're not too clear so posted best ones.

:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Scan 11+4 (1) small.jpg
File size: 89.9 KB
Views: 4









Scan 11+4 (2) small.jpg
File size: 73 KB
Views: 3


----------



## shlindz

Wow those look great!!! :)


----------



## manda22

Hi ladies,
I am 8 weeks today and due January 19, 2011. I would like to find a bump buddy:) anyone? This is my first pregnancy. Thanks!


----------



## shlindz

I'm due January 18th. Is that close enough to be bump buddies? :) 
I'd love a bump buddy too!


----------



## manda22

shlindz said:


> I'm due January 18th. Is that close enough to be bump buddies? :)
> I'd love a bump buddy too!

wooot yes bump buddies!


----------



## shlindz

manda22 said:


> shlindz said:
> 
> 
> I'm due January 18th. Is that close enough to be bump buddies? :)
> I'd love a bump buddy too!
> 
> wooot yes bump buddies!Click to expand...

Yay That's fantastic :)


----------



## fawkesymomma

Had our first OB appointment today and we got to hear the heartbeat!! It was so amazing! We are going to have a c-section (not my choice, a necessity) so the baby will be here before Christmas! So excited, even though it is still several months away!


----------



## manda22

shlindz said:


> manda22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shlindz said:
> 
> 
> I'm due January 18th. Is that close enough to be bump buddies? :)
> I'd love a bump buddy too!
> 
> wooot yes bump buddies!Click to expand...
> 
> Yay That's fantastic :)Click to expand...

lol sorry for the excitement...


----------



## 2016

Awesome scan pic hodbert!!!! Can't wait for my scan now in just a week today! :happydance: Excited to tell the world I'm pregnant an have nor just let myself go... :rofl:


----------



## hodbert

Hi Ladies and thanks for scan pic comments!

Well, as some of you know hubby and I relocated to New York from UK 6 months ago - we have now found out hubby has been offered a position in California! It all happens at once in this household! So it's 5am here and I cant sleep for all the things we've got to do!!! :wacko::wacko:

I know its OT but if anyone has advice on booking relocation removals, changing utilities etc etc I would greatly appreciate it as I am not familiar with any of that over here. Eek!! V exciting but sooo much to do! Oh and it could be 1st July so not much time to sort it all out!:dohh:


----------



## Jolene

Wow Hodbert what a great pic. Baby looks so big already!


----------



## Central Perk

Hodbert, firstly congrats on a perfect looking scan picture!!

I'm sooooo jealous of you living in New York City! Before DS came along my Hubby I really wanted to live there. One day I know it will happen!

If you don't mind me asking, what were the reasons for you relocating? I did a lot of research and it seems that it's really hard to relocate to America from the uk.

I've been there twice and I LOVE the place. I was going to go for my 30 in July but then I fell pregnant again!


----------



## Vanilla77

Am I too late to join? I'm due 26/01/11


----------



## shlindz

manda22 said:


> shlindz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manda22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shlindz said:
> 
> 
> I'm due January 18th. Is that close enough to be bump buddies? :)
> I'd love a bump buddy too!
> 
> wooot yes bump buddies!Click to expand...
> 
> Yay That's fantastic :)Click to expand...
> 
> lol sorry for the excitement...Click to expand...

What's there to be sorry for??? :happydance:


----------



## 2016

Vanilla77 said:


> Am I too late to join? I'm due 26/01/11

It's never too late to join! :happydance:

Welcome to you and all the other recent Jellybeans. :wave:


----------



## xLuciax

Yay my tickets moved :/D


----------



## xLuciax

Ticker*


----------



## hodbert

Central Perk said:


> Hodbert, firstly congrats on a perfect looking scan picture!!
> 
> I'm sooooo jealous of you living in New York City! Before DS came along my Hubby I really wanted to live there. One day I know it will happen!
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, what were the reasons for you relocating? I did a lot of research and it seems that it's really hard to relocate to America from the uk.
> 
> I've been there twice and I LOVE the place. I was going to go for my 30 in July but then I fell pregnant again!

Hi Central Perk

We moved with hubbys work so they sorted out the visa and everything. Unless you can get sponsered its really really hard to move over here. But I would warn you that unless you are used to it, the reality of living here is very different to the idea! Its a fantastic place to visit, but quite hard to live in and I've really struggled. That said if you really want to and can give it a go, go for it!


----------



## xLuciax

jms895 said:


> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> I really want a water birth! Not sure when the midwife will ask me what I want yet I see her again when i'm 14 weeks so another 5 weeks to wait
> 
> I wanted a water birth last time but didnt want to move when i got to hospital as was far gone and forgot about the water :dohh: Buttttttt in Jan the new birthing unit at our hopsital opens with brand new maternity suite and bigggggg birthing pools :dance:Click to expand...

Woohoo maybe u can have one this time? I heard out hospital doeant do them hope that's wrong they must have atleast one birthing pool! If not think I may have a home birth and buy one of the home ones


----------



## xLuciax

Anyone ound babys heart on home Doppler yet at 9 weeks ? I can't find babys heart yet


----------



## jms895

Hey girls!

Had my booking this morning, due 10th Jan, got scan 30th June with the bloods for downs testing then too. Caine also had his MMR and we been out for dinner, knackered now!
Hows everyone?


----------



## abstersmum

got my scan appointment through 12th July seems so far away


----------



## xLuciax

Jellybeans has been quiet can't believe us early jelly beans will be in 2nd tri in few weeks


----------



## pinkie77

I know Lucia, it's going quick! Well, it is for me. I'll be 11 weeks on Sunday and I've got my booking in with the midwife next Tuesday. Hopefully I won't have to wait too long for a scan and then I'll know how accurate my guess re my dates was!


----------



## Neko

xLuciax said:


> Jellybeans has been quiet can't believe us early jelly beans will be in 2nd tri in few weeks

We're busy cruising along. :happydance: I wonder when the March due date thread will be starting up. 


I had another good scan yesterday. Baby looked huge compared to the 7 week scan.


----------



## Samaraj

I agree, it is going pretty quick :D

FX we ALL make it.

But i'm positive we will xxx


----------



## Jibber Jabber

Hi girls!

Hope you are all ok and hugs to all those that need them!

Well I caved yesterday and paid for an early scan.. I would like to introduce you all to my Flumpy...

Bub is lovely and measuring a little bigger than we thought so I'm now 10 wks today!

Aww!
 



Attached Files:







get-attachment.aspx.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Neko

Jibber Jabber said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Hope you are all ok and hugs to all those that need them!
> 
> Well I caved yesterday and paid for an early scan.. I would like to introduce you all to my Flumpy...
> 
> Bub is lovely and measuring a little bigger than we thought so I'm now 10 wks today!
> 
> Aww!

YAY! Your ultrasound looks just like mine did yesterday.


----------



## hodbert

Hey girls, I'm 12 weeks today!!! :happydance: Just wanted to share!!


----------



## ButtonJessie

Yaaaaay hodbert!! xxx


----------



## Jolene

Jibber Jabber, that is such a cute pic. Congrats!


----------



## lovealittle1

Hi JJ's hope everyone is doing well! I have nothing new to talk about but just wanted to pop by and say hello!!


----------



## xLuciax

hodbert said:


> Hey girls, I'm 12 weeks today!!! :happydance: Just wanted to share!!

Congrats on being a first tri jellybean granduate arecyou going to move to 2nd tri now and start the new jellybeans thread? Ill be joining you july 1st


----------



## xLuciax

Not much to comment on today thibk i was lucky to dos babys heartbeat on my doppler last week cant seem to find it now i thibk baby is in an arkward part of my tummy


----------



## xLuciax

Find*


----------



## tabatha

Hello everyone! 

I'm a newbie here : )

I've been keeping up with the forum for a couple of weeks but just got the time to finally register.

I'm 8 weeks along and already had an U/S because of cramps, etc.

Found out that I have identical twinss but one heart rate was veryy low and the baby was very small.. So i'm very scared ...next u/s is in 1 week and will find out for sure then.

Just praying and hoping for the best..

So far EDD is Jan 18th.


----------



## fawkesymomma

Welcome tabatha! Good luck with your scan next week, hoping for the best for you.


----------



## Jolene

Welcome Tabatha, I really hope your little ones are doing well and growing big and strong for the next scan. Twins, what a blessing!


----------



## 2016

Congrats on 12 weeks hodbert!!!!

xLuciax....I think 1st tri starts at 13 weeks but I agree us girls should think about making a move soon! :happydance:
The February thread is up to EDD 19th Feb already...not long now and there will be March babies! :yipee:

tabatha.....Welcome :wave: hope all goes well at your next scan :hugs:


----------



## winegums

2nd tri is usually 12 weeks for england... for other places they sometimes say 13 or even 14


----------



## ButtonJessie

Feel like craaaaaaaaaaap today, dreading the thought of at least another 4 weeks of this :cry:


----------



## hodbert

xLuciax said:


> hodbert said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls, I'm 12 weeks today!!! :happydance: Just wanted to share!!
> 
> Congrats on being a first tri jellybean granduate arecyou going to move to 2nd tri now and start the new jellybeans thread? Ill be joining you july 1stClick to expand...

Hi Lucia and thanks!

I am going to wait until other people are ready to go across to second tri, no point me being sat there all on my lonesome :(


----------



## shlindz

tabatha said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm a newbie here : )
> 
> I've been keeping up with the forum for a couple of weeks but just got the time to finally register.
> 
> I'm 8 weeks along and already had an U/S because of cramps, etc.
> 
> Found out that I have identical twinss but one heart rate was veryy low and the baby was very small.. So i'm very scared ...next u/s is in 1 week and will find out for sure then.
> 
> Just praying and hoping for the best..
> 
> So far EDD is Jan 18th.

OMG You stole my twins!!! lol I'm just teasing. Welcome :) I'm due Jan. 18 too. I really really wanted twins, but I'm happy for my little singleton. Hopefully your scan goes great. FX for ya.


----------



## Jolene

ButtonJessie said:


> Feel like craaaaaaaaaaap today, dreading the thought of at least another 4 weeks of this :cry:

Jess, how can you say that???? I have really bad 24hr ms and have been consollng myself by counting down until 12wks as that is when everyone I know says it should subside. Now you're saying another 4wks.... nooooooooo! lol 

I have a scan at 12wks and in my 'perfect world' I imagine going for the scan, the doc says my baby is a perfect, beautiful, bouncing bundle of joy and I walk out of his office and the nausea is gone... off to a stress free 6-7 months remaining... :rofl:


----------



## naomicourt

I haven't been able to get on for ages as my computer packed up. :( Glad to hear that everyone's pregnancy's are going well apart from the dreaded ms!

Hodbert - Your scan pic is lovely, baby looks so big! It's amazing how quickly they grow isn't it! We will have to start moving over to second tri soon. :happydance:

I feel as though I am going to burst! I can not believe how big my belly is getting already. :shrug: lol


----------



## jms895

Evening ladies :D

Been a bit quieter on here!!

Congrats on the twins Tabatha!!

JJ lovely scan pic :D

I am eating cheesecake! :rofl: have gained 6 pound already naughty girl I am.

Wow Lucia yeah we will soon be in 2nd Tri :shock:

Hope you all had a lovely weekend xx


----------



## hodbert

Hey All! It is v quiet on here atm! Just want and bought my first maternity clothes - some shorts and a dress. Got some temp work starting tomorrow and my work pants dont fit by any stretch, plus getting pretty intense ligament pains so need something that doesnt sit too close to my tummy.

Hope everyone's well :hugs:


----------



## Neko

I'm feeling much better now that I'm home and have opened my pants. :blush:


----------



## xLuciax

My stomach is getting a tiny but veryyyy tiny bump/patrude but by afternoon I look 4 months pregnant! Never happned before Im not prone to bloat as i've was been skinny siZe 8 but wow! Folic acid is making me feel so unwell does anyone know when I can stop taking it?


----------



## ButtonJessie

Jolene - I'm telling myself 14 weeks so that I'm not devastated if I'm not feeling better by 12 weeks! Haha!

Lucia - The folic acid makes me sick too. On bad days I just don't take it, I can't face it sometimes :( Make sure you are taking it with food, that helps. xxx


----------



## jms895

Lucia take it until 12 weeks :D

I dont feel sick anymore!

10 weeks today :dance:


----------



## Lucky777

morning 

please remove me from the list i had a miscarriage.

Good luck and God bless your pregnancies.


----------



## jms895

I am so sorry Lucky777 :( :hugs:


----------



## lovealittle1

lucky777 :hugs:


----------



## Blondie007

Hi all Jellybeans,

I finally feel brave enough to join you. 

I had a miscarriage back in Feb after ttc for over a year and I was devastated - my first pregnancy. 

I am pregnant again now and just got back from an early scan (for reassurance) and seen my little bean for the first time!! I am so excited!! Got to see the heartbeat and a little picture to take home.

My EDD is January 20th, so I would like to join you all.

Hope you all have happy and healthy pregnancies
xx


----------



## Blondie007

So sorry Lucky777. I know how you feel. Take care xxx


----------



## jms895

Hey congratulations Blondie007 :hugs: xx


----------



## xLuciax

So sorry lucky77 hope to see you back here soon blaaaa i miss chicken i used to be kfcs biggest fan now i cant even stand the sight of it booo i crave sweet things like chocolate and chewy sweets Only things i can seem to stomach


----------



## xLuciax

ButtonJessie said:


> Jolene - I'm telling myself 14 weeks so that I'm not devastated if I'm not feeling better by 12 weeks! Haha!
> 
> Lucia - The folic acid makes me sick too. On bad days I just don't take it, I can't face it sometimes :( Make sure you are taking it with food, that helps. xxx

Good to know im not alone its horrible i think i missed one day since i started taking it was only day i felt human thats when i realised it was making me ill i take it before bed now try that jessie see if it makes you feel any better


----------



## jms895

Evening ladies! Anything to report? :D


----------



## Angelblue

Actually been feeling worse in the last week, normally sick feeling goes by teatime but it hasnt been! I thought you were meant to start feeling better???

On a brighter note...
Got home to find a letter from the hospital - SCAN NEXT WEDS 3pm :happydance: oh my god I'm soooooooooo excited! I thought it would be at least 2 or 3 wks away! I hope this wk goes quick, and its worked out perfectly because OH already has the day off!


----------



## pinkie77

Evening everyone!

I've got my booking in appointment tomorrow, feels like something's happening now lol. Just hope I don't have to wait too long for a scan, I just want some evidence that there's really something in there!


----------



## xLuciax

Hey jms nothing to report really counting down the days till my scan 2 and a bit weeks to go!


----------



## jms895

Oooh everyones got scans and appointments looming :D :dance:


----------



## lauren-kate

Aww my scan isn't until 19th July!


----------



## winegums

I think my scan is the same day lauren!


----------



## lauren-kate

winegums said:


> I think my scan is the same day lauren!

Scan buddies lol. 5 weeks to go!


----------



## xLuciax

mInes July 2nd looks like I'll be going to it alone though :-/ dont think OH can make it


----------



## jms895

Morning ladies!


----------



## winegums

lauren-kate said:


> winegums said:
> 
> 
> I think my scan is the same day lauren!
> 
> Scan buddies lol. 5 weeks to go!Click to expand...

yep! so excited lol what time is yours? i think mines 10.15am or 10am xx


----------



## lauren-kate

winegums said:


> lauren-kate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> winegums said:
> 
> 
> I think my scan is the same day lauren!
> 
> Scan buddies lol. 5 weeks to go!Click to expand...
> 
> yep! so excited lol what time is yours? i think mines 10.15am or 10am xxClick to expand...

2.30pm, just after my son finishes nursery so think he'll have to come with us. x


----------



## pinkie77

Woohoo, it's all go for the JJ's now!

I've done all my housework and I'm sitting here waiting for my appointment now - 2 hrs to go! 

I had a bit of a panic from o/h earlier - he'd arranged to finish work early so he could come too but the other bloke he works with didn't turn up for work this morning. It's sorted now though and he's happy he can still come!


----------



## jms895

Hope all goes ok Pinkie x


----------



## winegums

i was told im not allowed to bring my son as children distract the sonographers! whatever if i give him something to eat he'll just sit there quietly lol xx


----------



## jms895

I will be taking Caine with me!


----------



## lauren-kate

Aw, I have no choice anyway.. we don't live near family, and our neighbours will be at work. Haven't seen it written anywhere so will presume it's ok. He will be a good boy :)


----------



## pinkie77

I'm all booked in and feel 'offiical' now lol

Just waded through all the leaflets and stuff they give you, and going to pick up my bounty bags tomorrow! Ooooh and I got one today with washing tabs, sudocreme, breast pads and a nappy and wipes in it


----------



## xLuciax

hEy girls been. Throwing up horrible yellow bile this morning I hate folic acid :-(


----------



## Jolene

I'm jealous! In the UK you girls seem to get so many perks when you're pregnant. We get nothing over here, lol. I also wanta bounty bag :hissy: I know when you've had your baby in hospital they give you a pack of some sort.

Lucky777 I'm sorry to hear your sad news :(


----------



## jms895

Pinkie you got mum to be pack? 

You get vouchers for free nappies? :D

Hope you feel better soon Lucia!

Jolene you need to move :D


----------



## Maffie

I took Noah last week to my scan and they doted over him.


----------



## lovealittle1

Good luck to all the jj's that are going for scans and first appointments! :wohoo: I finally have my first appt booked for July 9 - I will almost be 14 weeks by then but I will take what I get!


----------



## pinkie77

jms895 said:


> Pinkie you got mum to be pack?
> 
> You get vouchers for free nappies? :D
> 
> Hope you feel better soon Lucia!
> 
> Jolene you need to move :D

I did get mum to be pack and a voucher for free nappies - I've got to get my mate to pick them up though cos they're for Tesco and I don't live anywhere near one. I filled in all the coupons to post off too so my hand's aching now!

Midwife wasn't too impressed that I'd been practically abandoned lol and hopefully I won't be waiting too long for a scan. She did have a feel and reckons I'm about 12 weeks but did say she couldn't be certain

Jolene, it's a shame you don't get anything :(

I don't like the folic acid either Lucia, hope you stop being ill soon


----------



## sar35

pinkie77 said:


> jms895 said:
> 
> 
> Pinkie you got mum to be pack?
> 
> You get vouchers for free nappies? :D
> 
> Hope you feel better soon Lucia!
> 
> Jolene you need to move :D
> 
> I did get mum to be pack and a voucher for free nappies - I've got to get my mate to pick them up though cos they're for Tesco and I don't live anywhere near one. I filled in all the coupons to post off too so my hand's aching now!
> 
> Midwife wasn't too impressed that I'd been practically abandoned lol and hopefully I won't be waiting too long for a scan. She did have a feel and reckons I'm about 12 weeks but did say she couldn't be certain
> 
> Jolene, it's a shame you don't get anything :(
> 
> I don't like the folic acid either Lucia, hope you stop being ill soonClick to expand...

how low down did she feel?


----------



## Blessed Mommy

My baby is due Jan 7th!:happydance:


----------



## keli

lovealittle1 said:


> Good luck to all the jj's that are going for scans and first appointments! :wohoo: I finally have my first appt booked for July 9 - I will almost be 14 weeks by then but I will take what I get!

same day as me, and like you i will be nearly 14wks, :happydance:


----------



## palmtree123

Hey ladies, got the letter through for my booking appt, next Monday woohoo, then got my scan next Friday aswell, it's all happening next week x


----------



## winegums

omg you guys are so lucky! i phoned them up when i saw the letter and said i have no one to look after him he is only one so will be sitting in his pram quietly and they had a go at me about how its not fair on the sonographers as its a hard job and they cant do it with children and i'll have to sort something out. i may have to pay someone to look after him for an hour :dohh:


----------



## jms895

winegums, thats a bit unfair :(

Blessed Mommy congratulations!


----------



## winegums

I know my mum and nan are both disabled and my dads in hospital. all my friends work week days. So then it's either OH looks after him and can't come to the scan or we have to sort something out!!! I might just phone them and say 'well we went for our private scan and the sonographer was perfectly capable of doing her job with him in the room, she even played with him! and other NHS trusts seem to allow it so I'm bringing him anyway!' lol xx


----------



## myk's mummy

Well ladies I'm just getting over my very first bout of gastroenteritis ever. I was pretty worried on Monday so I called the hospital and was put through to a midwife who told me that if I didn't stop myself from throwing up then the spasms in my stomach and bowel could start my uterus contracting- and if i started bleeding at this stage in my pregnancy there would be nothing they could do for me... I was absolutely beside myself. I can't believe I called them for advice on what I should be doing about the gastro only to have an insensitive person to talk to me like that.

Anyway... a couple of hours later I started experiencing uterine cramping and I was pretty hysterical. I called my mum (a nurse) who came straight over and contacted my OB. My OB put me on 48 hours bedrest and told me to call him if the cramping didn't ease.

After taking some paracetamol I felt relaxed enough to get some sleep and after I woke up the cramping had stopped (thank god!)

I'm still pretty tender today but feel well enough to be back at work, however I can't get over how dismissive some people in the medical profession can be when it comes to dealing with women who are less than 20 weeks pregnant! I was made to feel that my pregnancy was insignificant because I am only 11 weeks along. I'll be remembering that midwife's name, and I swear to god she will not be allowed anywhere near me when I go into labour.

Rant finished... feeling better :)


----------



## jms895

:hugs: hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## babyloulou

What a bitch!!!! :-( I hope you feel better soon Myk's mummy xxx


----------



## splintrofhope

just wanted to update! my EDD has been changed from 01/25/11, to 01/28/11! :)


----------



## mummyzilla

I'm due 22nd jan please can I join the club? xxx


----------



## jms895

Hi Mummyzilla!


----------



## fawkesymomma

Good morning ladies! I am pretty happy as I am feeling much better (MS has eased a bit) and we are under 200 days 'til beebs gets here. Our EDD is Jan 4th, but we must do a c-section, so we think it will be Dec. 22. The time is flying, but going so slowly at the same time!!


----------



## jms895

:dance: I need to get off my ass and do something, really cba today :rofl:


----------



## xLuciax

Feel better soon mksmummy ! I have been naughty and missed my folic acid yesterday I had a maths exam today so I couldn't afford to be Ill but then again baby is just more important won't make that mistake again only 2 weeksleft of taking it yay I'm in double digits tomorrow!!


----------



## xLuciax

Does anyone know how much the scan photos are each or does it vary every hospital?


----------



## lauren-kate

Mine will be £4.50 each, but it does vary quite a lot from hospital to hospital.


----------



## jms895

Lucia I think they are about 4/5 quid x


----------



## pinkie77

I had my scan today and my due date has been moved from 2/1/11 to 5/1/11!

And I didn't have to pay anything for my photos this time - think it was £3.50 last time but that was a few years ago!


----------



## roxanne_voc

...


----------



## Jolene

@roxanne - that is scary, I'm glad all is OK now!


----------



## princessjulia

hi can i join as my due date is 26th jan 2011 :cloud9:


----------



## Expat

fawkesymomma said:


> Good morning ladies! I am pretty happy as I am feeling much better (MS has eased a bit) and we are under 200 days 'til beebs gets here. Our EDD is Jan 4th, but we must do a c-section, so we think it will be Dec. 22. The time is flying, but going so slowly at the same time!!

Snap!! My EDD is either 3rd / 4th - has changed 3 times now :haha: and I'm too probably going to end up with a C-section around the 22nd... :happydance:

When's your next scan? 

x


----------



## amy.j

now the edd has been confirmed can i please join we are expected to arrive on new years day :) 01/01/2011 all the ones :) xx

Thanks x


----------



## staceymy

Hi
Please can you add me to the list. Had first scan today and we are due 16th January. Next scan on the 8th July.

Thanks!


----------



## fawkesymomma

Expat said:


> fawkesymomma said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies! I am pretty happy as I am feeling much better (MS has eased a bit) and we are under 200 days 'til beebs gets here. Our EDD is Jan 4th, but we must do a c-section, so we think it will be Dec. 22. The time is flying, but going so slowly at the same time!!
> 
> Snap!! My EDD is either 3rd / 4th - has changed 3 times now :haha: and I'm too probably going to end up with a C-section around the 22nd... :happydance:
> 
> When's your next scan?
> 
> xClick to expand...

I go for our nuchal scan in 1 week, but I don't think my next scan at the OB is until week 19-20. Seems like FOREVER from now. How about yours?


----------



## Expat

fawkesymomma said:


> I go for our nuchal scan in 1 week, but I don't think my next scan at the OB is until week 19-20. Seems like FOREVER from now. How about yours?

Snap! :happydance: - I'm going in for the nuchal on the 25th (Friday) - which seems to be taking for SOOOO long to arrive :haha: - and then I think my OB/GYN said it's once a month from then on... not sure - will ask next Friday! 

As it is everytime he starts telling me something I drive him crazy by either finishing his sentences or confirming it as I've read so much about pregnancy - my DH keeps excusing me and saying 'she's read a lot' - :haha: So he'll probably be trying to see me less than more :blush:

Do you have a triple blood screening at 15w? I read about it somewhere and not sure if everyone does it. 

x


----------



## 2016

Had my first scan today and Squiggle looked perfect! She was measuring 6 days ahead so my EDD is now 24th December 2010. As I am still likely to deliver in January....is it still ok to stay a Jellybean?

Heres a pic of LO sucking her thumb....awwww :cloud9:

I can't see a nub but feel free to guess. Going to have a private gender scan on the 17th July :happydance:

https://lh6.ggpht.com/_F9Szj08yWMk/TBotsGyPHtI/AAAAAAAAAeQ/9YNJ3apFiHE/s400/P1080795.JPG


----------



## Jolene

2016 - What a lovely pic. Baby looks so cute!!! congrats hun

Welcome Princessjulia and Stacymy :hi:


----------



## hodbert

2016 said:


> Had my first scan today and Squiggle looked perfect! She was measuring 6 days ahead so my EDD is now 24th December 2010. As I am still likely to deliver in January....is it still ok to stay a Jellybean?
> 
> Heres a pic of LO sucking her thumb....awwww :cloud9:
> 
> I can't see a nub but feel free to guess. Going to have a private gender scan on the 17th July :happydance:
> 
> https://lh6.ggpht.com/_F9Szj08yWMk/TBotsGyPHtI/AAAAAAAAAeQ/9YNJ3apFiHE/s400/P1080795.JPG

2016 Ur DD is same as mine now!!! And yey on scan pic!! :happydance:


----------



## xLuciax

2016 said:


> Had my first scan today and Squiggle looked perfect! She was measuring 6 days ahead so my EDD is now 24th December 2010. As I am still likely to deliver in January....is it still ok to stay a Jellybean?
> 
> Heres a pic of LO sucking her thumb....awwww :cloud9:
> 
> I can't see a nub but feel free to guess. Going to have a private gender scan on the 17th July :happydance:
> 
> https://lh6.ggpht.com/_F9Szj08yWMk/TBotsGyPHtI/AAAAAAAAAeQ/9YNJ3apFiHE/s400/P1080795.JPG

Beautiful pic Hun Nubs not visable u get anymore pics?


----------



## 2016

xLuciax said:


> Beautiful pic Hun Nubs not visable u get anymore pics?

Nope....only the one and even that cost £5! We took our camera/video in the hope we could snap a few more ourselves but the sonographer was having none of it! :growlmad:

hodbert.....Yay! Looking at your scan pic our bubbas look like twins lol! :happydance:


----------



## Jibber Jabber

Lovely scan pic 2016! It all starts to seem a bit more real doesn't it?

I have my 12 week scan on the 29th and so wish it would hurry up! I have a midwife appointment on Monday though - I love seeing the midwife because I can unashamedly talk babies and she doesn't get bored!

Hope you are all ok today ladies xx


----------



## lovealittle1

Hi ladies!! As many of you know here in Canada we do not have a scan until 20 weeks and I do not have my first dr's appt until almost 14 weeks!! DH and I decided we need some reassurance so we have booked in for a private scan on Tuesday!! :happydance: I will be 11+1. So excited to see :baby: and get the reassurance we need and deserve!


----------



## tabatha

Having a rough week.... Nausea has turned into me actually purging eveyrthing I eat...I'm 9 weeks ,, I thought it would be getting better not worst.. Ugh. 

Not to mention my anxiety waiting for my scan Monday... Wiring to find out of both twins are okay or of God forbid it's a singleton now ...

Thanks for letting me vent... You ladies are awesome

hope everyone else and their beans are doing well


----------



## tabatha

And I aologiZe for all the typos... I'm on my phone so it's a bit difficult to type


----------



## kcgarcia

HI,
ok, so I'm new to this site. A friend of mine at work told me about it, and I get on line at work and read through some of your threads a lot, but I'm not allowed to see any pic, and i can't register or log on to this site while at work. Well, anyway, finally I remembered to do it while at home. I'm Due Jan 13th and I'd like to join your group it that ok?
This is my 6th pregnancy, but only my 4th baby. (I've had 2 miscarriages) I have 3 boys ages 5yr, 4yr, and 2yr. So here's hoping for a girl!


----------



## tabatha

Hey .... Welcome!!


----------



## naomicourt

hodbert said:


> 2016 said:
> 
> 
> Had my first scan today and Squiggle looked perfect! She was measuring 6 days ahead so my EDD is now 24th December 2010. As I am still likely to deliver in January....is it still ok to stay a Jellybean?
> 
> Heres a pic of LO sucking her thumb....awwww :cloud9:
> 
> I can't see a nub but feel free to guess. Going to have a private gender scan on the 17th July :happydance:
> 
> https://lh6.ggpht.com/_F9Szj08yWMk/TBotsGyPHtI/AAAAAAAAAeQ/9YNJ3apFiHE/s400/P1080795.JPG
> 
> 2016 Ur DD is same as mine now!!! And yey on scan pic!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Great scan pic 2016! I have got my scan on Wednesday!! Can't wait. :happydance::happydance: just not looking forward to another blood test. :nope:


----------



## lovealittle1

welcome kcgarica and congrats!!


----------



## hodbert

Hey everyone!

Well I'm 13 weeks today :happydance: I can't beleive it!!! Technically I should be moving over to 2nd tri, and I have been flitting over a lil bit reading posts. But I don't want to be the only jellybean over there - when is everyone else jumping over? Should a thread be created ready for us?

:hugs:


----------



## lovealittle1

Yep I think a 2nd tri jj thread should be started soon - I am counting down until I can jump over!!!


----------



## roxanne_voc

...


----------



## fawkesymomma

Expat said:


> fawkesymomma said:
> 
> 
> I go for our nuchal scan in 1 week, but I don't think my next scan at the OB is until week 19-20. Seems like FOREVER from now. How about yours?
> 
> Snap! :happydance: - I'm going in for the nuchal on the 25th (Friday) - which seems to be taking for SOOOO long to arrive :haha: - and then I think my OB/GYN said it's once a month from then on... not sure - will ask next Friday!
> 
> As it is everytime he starts telling me something I drive him crazy by either finishing his sentences or confirming it as I've read so much about pregnancy - my DH keeps excusing me and saying 'she's read a lot' - :haha: So he'll probably be trying to see me less than more :blush:
> 
> Do you have a triple blood screening at 15w? I read about it somewhere and not sure if everyone does it.
> 
> xClick to expand...

Yeah, I am really excited for these 9 months to fly by so we can finally meet beebs. Right now I will be happy to get a great scan pic to post for the family. :happydance:

I am sure your OB probably likes that you have taken the time to inform yourself, I am sure he sees a lot of women that have no idea what's going on. Which is kind of sad, but you would be like a star pupil. :thumbup: I am sure my OB gets annoyed with me, sometimes I correct him. Only on little things, but c'mon, you're an MD! :blush:

I am not sure when we are doing the triple screen, but I am sure it is somewhere around then. I like the fact that there is screening for some of these birth defects, but I am also a bit anxious about it all. I know it's normal, but there are so many what-ifs going through my mind all the time it makes me crazy sometimes! :wacko:


----------



## fawkesymomma

Hodbert, I have a week and a half and I'll be joining you for second tri, we'll all be moving up soon. So exciting!!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## cetara

i would live to join. I'm due Jan 29. This will be baby #5.


----------



## Angelblue

fawkesymomma said:


> Hodbert, I have a week and a half and I'll be joining you for second tri, we'll all be moving up soon. So exciting!!!! :happydance: :happydance:

I'll be joining you soon too! YAY! :happydance: Got my dating scan on Weds so could be joining you sooner (or later - but hopefully sooner) if my dates change! Not looking forward to another blood test either only just had one on Tues! Getting used to them now, didnt used to like needles but it not that bad actually. Had one about 3 wks before we got BFP - to check if everything was ok, and obviously it was because we got preg that month! Typical - I was a right mess going for that blood test ha ha!

Cant wait to have scan and move up to 2nd tri, just wanna make sure everything is ok


----------



## naomicourt

Morning!

Just thought I woul let you all know that I have started a thread in second tri for the jellybeans!! :happydance:

See you all over there soon. x


----------



## pinkie77

Woohoo, 2nd tri already! I've got a week and a half I think - it is 13 weeks you can move over? I'm all excited now lol and congrats to the first 'graduates'


----------



## kezia

hi all went for my dating scan on Wednesday and I'm pleased to say I'm joining you all. my due date is the 16th of Jan. xxx


----------



## xLuciax

Pinkie if your from the UK you can move up at 12 weeks that's when 2nd tri begins


----------



## hodbert

Thanks for starting the thread in 2nd tri Naomi - I just spotted it over there and got v excited!! :happydance: Looking forward to seeing all my JB ladies over there soon!!!


----------



## lumpy

2nd Tri already ladies! Crikey me thats very exciting but also feels like ages away for me as I'm only just over 9 weeks still!

On the plus side I have my booking in appointment with the midwife this week and then I'm off on holiday for my birthday the week after so its all go!

Hope everyone is feeling ok? Sickness still seems to be staying at bay still only a bit of queasiness when hungry - which to be fair is most of the time! 
Have never eaten so much food in all of my life! I'm sure some of the women at work must have guessed cos they've all had kids and were all exactly the same!

Right gotta go have a little sleep now cos I'm doing a midnight walk tonight for a local cancer hospice! Wish me luck! I'm gonna need it.

xx:sleep:


----------



## naomicourt

hodbert said:


> Thanks for starting the thread in 2nd tri Naomi - I just spotted it over there and got v excited!! :happydance: Looking forward to seeing all my JB ladies over there soon!!!

Yey! It's exciting isn't it. :happydance: I can't believe haw quick it has gone to be honest! I'm just hoping I am going to start to feel a bit more human again now that I am almost 12 weeks! :shrug:

I went out the other day and bought some nappies and wipes! Feels so more real when you start buying things. :haha:


----------



## lovealittle1

roxanne_voc said:


> lovealittle1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!! As many of you know here in Canada we do not have a scan until 20 weeks and I do not have my first dr's appt until almost 14 weeks!! DH and I decided we need some reassurance so we have booked in for a private scan on Tuesday!! :happydance: I will be 11+1. So excited to see :baby: and get the reassurance we need and deserve!
> 
> Hi Lovealittle, I'm really very sorry to hear that they will not perform any scans till 20 weeks, this is outrageous! In which province are you?? This is really sad to see that whithin Canada there are so many different regulations...
> I live in Toronto and I already have the 12 weeks appointment for nuchal translucency scan and Dr check-up + blood tests.
> I am 7 weeks pregnant and because I have some bleeding I already had 2 ultrasounds, one in the emergency room and the other requested by my famiy Dr...Blood tests each time (they took tons of blood).
> The 12 weeks appiontment was booked Before the bleeding and they offer it to you anyway. There are 3 free of charge screenings in Ontario. If problems, they go for further investigations.
> 
> Good luck :kiss:Click to expand...

Thanks for your response. I am in Manitoba. Yes I agree it is too bad. I have had nothing but problems with getting any sort of care since being pregnant. I had originally wanted my care to be taken on by a mw but unfortunately there are only about 20 mw's here so I didn't get one and at 6 weeks I was referred to an OBGYN and at 10 weeks I still had not heard anything so I called and they found my referral letter in a stack of letters that hadn't even been looked at yet and after much pushing I finally got my appt booked! I just think that had I not called who knows when I would've received a call!!! It is very frustrating to have to fight to get care!! Yay for Ontario's healthcare!!!!


----------



## xLuciax

I have few questions girls 1.) is anyone getting a bump yet? Im still as flat as a pancake just thought by now id atleast have some sort of patrude 2.) is anyone getting trapped burps that makes them unwell? Im pretty probne to them right now only way for me to get them up is by gagging them up which then léads to me vomiting up bile 3.) is everyone going to 2nd tri at 12 weeks? I know BNB says 14 weeks but i always thought but 12 weeks we aré already 2nd tri?...


----------



## xLuciax

So jelous of women with bumps at moment i want one!! :-(


----------



## lovealittle1

I posted my bump pic in my journal if anyone is interested. It is not a bump to the world as I am small but to me and close friends/family it is visible. Lucia - it will soon come hun and then there will be no hiding it!!!


----------



## blessed

Anyone due around the 9th of January??


----------



## ButtonJessie

blessed said:


> Anyone due around the 9th of January??

I'm due on the 11th :)

@Lucia - YES!! Trapped wind makes me throw up all the time. I make a fist and thump my chest, sometimes works, or I get OH to wack me on the back! It's awful isn't it? Oh and yes, I'll be going over to 2nd tri at 12 weeks. 

xxx


----------



## hodbert

naomicourt said:


> hodbert said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for starting the thread in 2nd tri Naomi - I just spotted it over there and got v excited!! :happydance: Looking forward to seeing all my JB ladies over there soon!!!
> 
> Yey! It's exciting isn't it. :happydance: I can't believe haw quick it has gone to be honest! I'm just hoping I am going to start to feel a bit more human again now that I am almost 12 weeks! :shrug:
> 
> I went out the other day and bought some nappies and wipes! Feels so more real when you start buying things. :haha:Click to expand...

I haven't bought anyhting yet apart from a cute babygrow for fathers day, but I can't wait to - I agree, it will seem more real once we start having things. We're moving to California in Sept though so best not buy too much yet! And no nursery decorating either :(


----------



## bimsie

hi im new to the site i am 9weeks pregnant on my first a little nervous but hopefully when i meet some people on this we can put each others minds to rest? hi everyone


----------



## blessed

ButtonJessie said:


> blessed said:
> 
> 
> Anyone due around the 9th of January??
> 
> I'm due on the 11th :)
> 
> @Lucia - YES!! Trapped wind makes me throw up all the time. I make a fist and thump my chest, sometimes works, or I get OH to wack me on the back! It's awful isn't it? Oh and yes, I'll be going over to 2nd tri at 12 weeks.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Completely understand, it is like my body has forgotten how to burp! Instead just wants to vomit... :wacko: no fun! One more week and hopefully the MS goes away!


----------



## bimsie

i'm still not sure how to work this page but im hoping someone will help me so far havr heard from no one :cry: :blush:


----------



## xLuciax

ButtonJessie said:


> blessed said:
> 
> 
> Anyone due around the 9th of January??
> 
> I'm due on the 11th :)
> 
> @Lucia - YES!! Trapped wind makes me throw up all the time. I make a fist and thump my chest, sometimes works, or I get OH to wack me on the back! It's awful isn't it? Oh and yes, I'll be going over to 2nd tri at 12 weeks.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

so happy im nopt the only one its soooo horrible I have it right now and I know theres only one way its gonna come out so might just have to do it before bed thumping my chest never works :'(


----------



## xLuciax

bimsie said:


> hi im new to the site i am 9weeks pregnant on my first a little nervous but hopefully when i meet some people on this we can put each others minds to rest? hi everyone

congrats hun and welcome!


----------



## roxanne_voc

..


----------



## Jolene

xLuciax said:


> I have few questions girls 1.) is anyone getting a bump yet? Im still as flat as a pancake just thought by now id atleast have some sort of patrude 2.) is anyone getting trapped burps that makes them unwell? Im pretty probne to them right now only way for me to get them up is by gagging them up which then léads to me vomiting up bile 3.) is everyone going to 2nd tri at 12 weeks? I know BNB says 14 weeks but i always thought but 12 weeks we aré already 2nd tri?...

Lucia, what I've understood is if you take 40 weeks and divide it into 3 parts/trimesters you get 13.3 so that's why they seem to say 13 weeks is the start of your 2nd trimester. HTH :hugs:


----------



## sar35

I heard my babies hb on the doppler yesterday, there really is a little person in there!:happydance::cloud9:


----------



## xLuciax

Hey girls just thought i'd post video of babys heartbeat found it again after a week of worrying that I couldnt find it https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRxziLqOxEk


----------



## jms895

HEy everyone, welcome newbies and lovely scan pics!

I had a tummy bug and lost 5 pounds feel terrible :(

Hows everyone?


----------



## lovealittle1

Oh no Jade :hugs: Hope you are feeling better now!!


----------



## w.axl.rose

Hi ladies

Mind if i join you? My first baby is due on 11th January :cloud9:


----------



## lovealittle1

welcome w.axl.rose and congrats we are 1 day apart!


----------



## 2016

11/1/11....cool due date! :thumbup:

Looking forward to seeing all you gals over in the 2nd tri thread really soon! I notice the February thread is up to 28th already so there's even going to be a March thread soon!!!!! :yipee:

Can't believe how many January babes there are...anyone done a count lately?


----------



## Expat

12 weeks today!!!! :happydance:

Yay, yay, yay, yay!!! 

Now fingers crossed for nuchal scan on Friday! 

Yes Lucia, I have the most ridiculously big bump - I have no idea where it's come from (all bloat I'm sure) but my DH walked into the bathroom this morning and started laughing and said 'oh you are so pregnant' and walked out... I was a little disturbed as I thought I'd hidden it well (still haven't told anyone). So I am currently sitting at work with a t-shirt, 2 jumpers and a puffer waistcoat thing on - yeah - you can't see through that though, can you!?? :haha:


----------



## pinkie77

I just look fat :(

I've bought 3 pairs of jeans off ebay over the weekend so hoping they get here quickly - or the weather improves! 

Expat, I have 2 days to go before I'm 12 weeks too, can't wait!!


----------



## Expat

pinkie77 said:


> Expat, I have 2 days to go before I'm 12 weeks too, can't wait!!

Can you believe it's here?? The first 6 weeks seemed to take so long!!!

x


----------



## pinkie77

It seems to have gone quite fast for me but then I didn't find out until I was around 7 weeks! Then nothing seemed to happen for ages and now it's all go again! 

Hope your scan goes well Expat x x It's all exciting but a bit scary too iykwim

Well, I'm off round my mates to have a look at some baby stuff she's getting rid of. Hope everyone has a good day x x


----------



## jms895

Feeling a bit better thanks, off work today! First sick day in ageeeesssss!

Scan in 9 days :D


----------



## jms895

I just look fat too Pinkie x


----------



## Angelblue

I'm off work too, but only this morning, got so sun burnt yesterday at Silverstone, I'm coating myself in cocoa butter every half hour! Got an important meeting this afternoon so got to go in really, just need to find something to wear that doesnt hurt my legs! I'm in so much pain!

Scan on Weds - not long now CANT WAIT! Just want to make sure everything is ok. (This weeks bump pic in my journal)


----------



## abstersmum

im off work too with a stomach bug not been off in over a year so hope work dont mind


----------



## Angelblue

I haven't told work yet, but plan to next week I think, just wanted to make it to 12 weeks and have scan to check all is ok. I'm a bit nervous but there is nothing they can do about it! I'm only on a fixed term contract which runs out Aug 2011, so I'm not sure til I speak to HR what will happen, I think I'll just get maternity pay for 8 months and no job to go back to! Oh well!


----------



## Central Perk

I had my scan today! All was perfect with baby. Measuring 11 weeks and 5 days. Due date is 5th January:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## lovealittle1

Glad all went well with the scan central perk! I got mine tomorrow :wohoo:

So there is a March thread now!!!


----------



## xLuciax

No way there's already a march thread!? Ohhh I've felt so human today no sickness waahooo scan next Friday!!! I rang up ultrasound dept today they said pics are £2 or £5 is that because they come in different sizes?


----------



## Jibber Jabber

Can't believe I've just seen a March thread - it means we're all old pros now then ;) 

I had a MW appointment today and found out I'm A - which means I'll need the anti D, I've also been referred to consultant led care because my BP is pretty high with stress and I have an anxiety disorder so I might have to have an elective caesarean.

Feel a bit rubbish about all of the above but its my 12 week scan on Tuesday 29th so feeling happy still. :)


----------



## laurbagss

I cant beleive I havent even seen this thread before - thats why I was writing on the February thread! I'm due 26th January :) I got my MW appointment on 13th July, and my 12 week scan 23rd July. Had an early pregnancy scan at 6 weeks + 1 and everything was fine, so hopefully this will be a sticky baby :) xx


----------



## PinkEmily

I had my first midwife appointment today :) information overload!! Ultrasound is next monday and bloods are next wednesday :)

OH has just bought a bath set from mothercare (18.99 bargain!) and a maxi cosi car seat and isofix base too!! (£52.00 saved from original price) 

NOTE: if you dont want to buy anything yet, DONT go into mothercare, they have a sale on!! :happydance:


----------



## PinkEmily

oh and according to midwife i am 13 weeks, and due on Christmas eve. But we shall see at the scan. :)


----------



## jms895

Thats great central perk :D

Well work have told me its food poisoning another 19 people off from the buffet we had at Fridays conference :grr: having tomorrow off too feel crap :(


----------



## hodbert

Hey Girls!

Cant beleive there is a March thread, I'm so excited, that means you'll all be joining the few of us in 2nd tri soon!

Central Perk - yey for scan - have u got any piccys?

Hospital just rang with my nuchal scan results and everything looked great with low risk, so pleased about that :happydance: Plus I'm feelin soooo much better today - been having a really crappy time with stretching pains, back ache, leg ache and head aches - basically everywhere aches!!!

Hope u gals r all ok :hugs:


----------



## keli

booked an early scan for today as wanted the small man with us and felt nhs wouldnt give us the time to explain things to him etc, we ttold him i have taken a yellow tablet etc and needed to see if tablet turns into baby, been suffering with sickness and he said dont sick the tablet up mum (bless him) anyways went today me and hubbie went in first to check all was good then called Ashton in, he was dumbfounded and started asking questions the 2nd being is it a boy or girl he wants a brother. they were so lovely (but knew that anyway as had private scans when having him including the 4d) and i dont think the nhs would of spent that much time giving him a guided tour and his own pic and dvd, thought i was 11wks and 2days but midwife says 10wks 6 days so instead of relief saturday it will be relief next tuesday, but she gave me statistics and its all good after 10wks its 99.5% baby due 11.01.11 cool birthday or what daddy wont forget that one (hopefully)

p.s i never use full stops or comas lol i just ramble


----------



## fawkesymomma

Tomorrow is 12 weeks! Counting down the days to 2nd tri! I know I am getting my hopes up, but I imaging this glowing pregnant oasis where I look and feel fabulous. Our NT scan is Thursday, kind of looking forward to seeing the baby moving around!


----------



## jms895

Great news Hodbert!


----------



## ButtonJessie

fawkesymomma said:


> Tomorrow is 12 weeks! Counting down the days to 2nd tri! I know I am getting my hopes up, but I imaging this glowing pregnant oasis where I look and feel fabulous. Our NT scan is Thursday, kind of looking forward to seeing the baby moving around!

Me too!! My mum keeps telling me "don't worry, you'll feel better than ever soon, it's great" and I'm desperately hoping that's true but it seems like a total pipe dream from where I'm standing!!


----------



## LyannaJodiw

First Time Ive Seen This :) 

Im Due On The 25th January :) 

Sooo Excited :)


----------



## myk's mummy

Well it turns out that what I thought was gastro was actually my appendix playing up because of an intestinal infection! Was admitted to hospital last Wednesday after taking a turn for the worst... been put on some strong antibiotics since then and we're hoping that will settle things down. 

On the happier side of things- the OBGYN informed us that we will be having a BOY! Not that he had to point it out... the ultrasound was pretty obvious! Hubby is over the moon, however our 4 yr old daughter is a little less than impressed... When we told her she replied, "You are kidding me." I was in hysterics :)


----------



## laurbagss

LyannaJodiw said:


> First Time Ive Seen This :)
> 
> Im Due On The 25th January :)
> 
> Sooo Excited :)[/QUOTE/
> 
> Ooo Your due the day before me :)


----------



## beccybobeccy

I'm due on the 16th Jan, how do I get added to the list on the front page?? x


----------



## Central Perk

This is the scan picture- not great quality as its a picture from a phone.

Any ideas on flavour? I had no idea you could tell this early!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v224/phoebebo/babysloannumber2.jpg


----------



## cyclura

I had a scan today :happydance: baby is well and I saw the heartbeat so I am relaxing now. Next scan in 2-3 weeks yay


----------



## Jolene

Lyanna, welcome and congrats

beccybobeccy, try pm'ing naomicourt, she can add you.

myk's mummy, congrats now you have your boy and girl, awww. Your little girl sounds adorable.

Central Perk, I can't be sure but I'm going to say girl.


----------



## xLuciax

I'm gonna go with girl cause if that's the nun I'm looking at thn it looks very low it be better if u could scan it on to see a little clearer


----------



## noja

Hi folks, just calling in to say hello. Had a 10 week scan last week and saw a little heartbeat! still not doing too well sickness wise, not able to spend too, too long on computer still! 
Take care all!


----------



## lovealittle1

Hi ladies. I had a private scan today at 11+1. Feeling so much better now! :baby: is very active!! If you are interested in pics they are in my journal. Hope all my fellow JJ's are well!


----------



## xLuciax

Well I've seen the march thread! Looks like we are the oldys of first tri now you rarely see the December dreamers post here anymore


----------



## xLuciax

Do we have any scans this week or next? I'm sooooo excited for mine only 8 days to go!!


----------



## xLuciax

165 is my babys heart beat any guesses if it's a little girls or boys heartbeat


----------



## Smiler79

HI girls

Had to have an emergency scan on tuesday morning as I was spotting over the weekend. Was really worried but we saw a really strong heartbeat and my measurements are spot on for my dates so all is good. Cant wait for my 12 week scan now when baby will be even bigger !!!


----------



## Expat

Nuchal scan on Friday morning!! I can't wait!!! 

2 more days... Whoo hoo!! 

xx


----------



## Central Perk

Good luck for all the scans coming up!

When are we offically in the second trimester? My FF pregnancy tracker says I'm in it today?


----------



## Expat

Apparently it's the middle of the 13th week (I think) - (40 weeks / 3 = 13.3) but it's different in different countries (well as far as I can tell.) 

I will be a-hopping and a-skipping over there on the 1st day of 13w!!  

x


----------



## Samaraj

I have my 12 week scan in 7 days I can't wait.

I had to have a scan at 10+5 because of spotting and seen a happy little bug with a HB of 164bpm?? Guessing Girl??


----------



## jojo-m

Hi girls it's quite hard to keep up with you all but hope everyone doing well! Hoping to join some of you in 2nd tri in next couple of weeks! 

Got scan on Monday can't wait 
x


----------



## PinkEmily

xLuciax said:


> Do we have any scans this week or next? I'm sooooo excited for mine only 8 days to go!!

Mine is next monday :cloud9:


----------



## leash27

I know I am a bit late joining this thread! I am due 15th Jan and had my second appointment with midwife this morning! She has told me to think about whether or not i want to take the Triple Test as I will have to have it at my next appointment in 4 weeks if I decide I do.

I was just wondering what you guys think? Are there any risks to the baby by having it done?


----------



## ButtonJessie

Good news Smiler! Glad all is well!

Uurgh, I had a horrible nightmare about miscarrying last night, I dreamt I saw the baby in the toilet :( Woke up in a cold sweat and got up and checked my knickers!! Thankfully, all is fine, Crazy hormonal dreams!! xxx


----------



## Expat

leash27 said:


> I know I am a bit late joining this thread! I am due 15th Jan and had my second appointment with midwife this morning! She has told me to think about whether or not i want to take the Triple Test as I will have to have it at my next appointment in 4 weeks if I decide I do.
> 
> I was just wondering what you guys think? Are there any risks to the baby by having it done?

 
Unless I'm mistaken it's just a blood test to test for different illnesses so you should definitely have it... please anyone jump in and correct me if I'm wrong!! :wacko:

x


----------



## uw12

Smiler79 said:


> HI girls
> 
> Had to have an emergency scan on tuesday morning as I was spotting over the weekend. Was really worried but we saw a really strong heartbeat and my measurements are spot on for my dates so all is good. Cant wait for my 12 week scan now when baby will be even bigger !!!

Just wanted to say a big Hi because we have the same due date. How amazing to get a scan and glad to hear all was well. My first scan is at 11 weeks 7 days- so excited and nervous!:wacko::thumbup:


----------



## wish2bmama

Hi ladies!
Um, I'm kind of in limbo. Not sure where I belong. My "due date" is Feb 8th.. BUT I'm pregnant with TWINS! And I will probably give birth in Jan. 

Saw two little heartbeats yesterday!!


----------



## xLuciax

ButtonJessie said:


> Good news Smiler! Glad all is well!
> 
> Uurgh, I had a horrible nightmare about miscarrying last night, I dreamt I saw the baby in the toilet :( Woke up in a cold sweat and got up and checked my knickers!! Thankfully, all is fine, Crazy hormonal dreams!! xxx

Omg Jessie I had that exact same dream Monday night when I took the baby from the toilet it's body felt like stone it was so strange how weird that we both had same dream


----------



## xLuciax

Hmm BNB says 13 weeks but to be honest I've had enough of first tri so I'm gonna hop over to second tri once I'm 12 weeks next Thursday in UK 12 weeks is stArtof 2nd tri anyway I love second tri threads they are less depressing and more about happy things like baby shopping and gender guessing


----------



## WanaBaba

Hey my EDD can now be changed to the 1st Jan as had my scan today :)

Was amazing! :cloud9:


----------



## jms895

My scan is Wed :D Cant wait , am so jealous of you all going to yours!

Still feeling pants and not sure whether to go back to work tomorrow, they dont know am pg so dont want them thinking am taking the p***.

Lucia - I think girl for you....


----------



## maybee

I had my 12 week scan on Monday. Due 2nd January!! 

After a missed miscarriage in December I am very relieved everything was okay at the scan. I can now maybe start to relax a little!!


----------



## blessed

Yay!! relax and enjoy! :) Congrats!


----------



## Sunny89

I know Im a little late joining, but do you mind if I join you? Oh and my DD is January 11th


----------



## fordy

i guess i'll join in....i'm a surrogate mummy...due on the 1st january...


----------



## Jolene

Welcome to all the new ladies :hi: 

Fordy, that's fantastic, what a blessing you are!

Ladies I have found myself freeking out cos of the last 2 mc's. I am way too stressed about this pregnancy, it can't be healthy. My last scan was at 8wks and my next is next Fri(12w2d) but I can't wait till then to know that baby is still live and kickin' so I've made an appointment for this afternoon just to hear the heartbeat. I need to relax. I'll let you all know how it goes...


----------



## leash27

wish2bmama said:


> Hi ladies!
> Um, I'm kind of in limbo. Not sure where I belong. My "due date" is Feb 8th.. BUT I'm pregnant with TWINS! And I will probably give birth in Jan.
> 
> Saw two little heartbeats yesterday!!

Congrats! My sister and I are 4 weeks apart in our pregnancys and she just found out she is having twins too!


----------



## xLuciax

fordy said:


> i guess i'll join in....i'm a surrogate mummy...due on the 1st january...

welcome Hun very beautiful thing you are doing for a unfortunate couple


----------



## xLuciax

I'm starting to get a little prutrude finally !! I love waking up every morning and checking my stomach out hehe I'm 11 weeks today waahoo!!


----------



## Sunny89

Yay for 11 weeks!


----------



## xLuciax

jms895 said:


> My scan is Wed :D Cant wait , am so jealous of you all going to yours!
> 
> Still feeling pants and not sure whether to go back to work tomorrow, they dont know am pg so dont want them thinking am taking the p***.
> 
> Lucia - I think girl for you....

Thanks Hun I really hope!! I'm dreaming of pink


----------



## xLuciax

Has anyone looked at the bundle of clothes people sell on eBay I saw some today lady was selling 60+ baby girl outfits they were beautiful think she was selling for £30 although postage was £15 think it's a great idea once I know what I'm having I may buy secod hand bundles for babys first stages as they grow so quick the clothes were beautiul she was selling


----------



## lovealittle1

Fordy - welcome and I think you are an angel!

Lucia - happy 11 weeks hun - I love the idea of purchasing second hand items. Baby items are typically very lightly used. It is a very green thing to do! 

Jolene - hope hearing :baby:'s hb will help to relax you. 

welcome sunny89. I am due the 10th!

I have decided I am jumping to 2nd tri JJ's at 12 weeks so I only have a few days left here. My Canada pregnancy book says 2nd tri is at 12 weeks so I am going with that! :happydance:

xxxxx


----------



## cyclura

I will be buying second hand bundles again if I have a boy, I did it with my DD and it saved me a fortune. 

If I have a girl it will be even better as I have everything I need :haha:


----------



## Maffie

Ive loads of clothes already, I need to sell some of what I have even if I have a boy again, although alot is unisex.


----------



## Kittique

Hello all this is my first pregnancy and i'm 8 weeks 5 days. Due 28 January. I'm really really nervous !!!!!!

xxxx:haha:


----------



## Aphrodite

xLuciax said:


> Has anyone looked at the bundle of clothes people sell on eBay I saw some today lady was selling 60+ baby girl outfits they were beautiful think she was selling for £30 although postage was £15 think it's a great idea once I know what I'm having I may buy secod hand bundles for babys first stages as they grow so quick the clothes were beautiul she was selling

I was looking at those too. I really want to buy in bulk off ebay but most of them are boy or girl and we're not finding out the sex so gonna be harder I think!

By the way Im due Jan 10th with my first too :)


----------



## Jolene

So ended up with a scan! Baby was so cute moving it's little arms and legs and the heartbeat was 167bpm so I feel a lot more relaxed. Yay :yipee:


----------



## palmtree123

So ladies, I have my scan tomorrow morning, very exciting, I have a feeling they will put my dates back about 2 weeks though. Once everything is known to be okay with the little one im buying maternity clothes because my regular clothes are struggling to fit lol x x x


----------



## xLuciax

Congrats and also goodluck to those who are and have had scans mines a week tomorrow yes the bulk thing is good idea some people sell lots of clothes really cheap :-D


----------



## Angelblue

OH MY GOD!

Had our scan yesterday and she said "there's your baby... there's its heartbeat... and there's it's brother or sister!" Aaahhhhhh its TWINS :baby::baby: Aaaaaaahhhhhh we can't believe it! My little brother & sister are twins so I guess we knew it would be a possibility but its meant to skip a generation and I really didn't think I was big enough for it to be twins!!! 

They were being a bit naughty so they found it difficult to measure then, but I'm a week further along that I thought I was (must change my ticker) so I'm now due 1/1/11 (what a cool date!) New Years Day, although my mum said twins normally go to 38 wks which would be 18/12/10 so we'll see, it would be amazing to have them for christmas. I just still can't believe it! We got loads of photos free!

I've got to go back for another scan next week because they need to figure out what type of twins they are, they think they are MCDA (2 sacs, share 1 placenta) because you could definitely see a membrane - had to have an internal scan in the end to get a better view and the photos are amazing from it - would definitely recommend it. And they didnt managed to do the NT scan so they will try again weds, but after that the window of opportunity has gone.

Wow I'm so shocked, we've both told work and everyone we see or meet - I'm glad its all out in the open now! It's so exciting!!!

I'll attach photos but they might come out a bit small...
 



Attached Files:







12wks 5days Scan Baby A.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 20









12wks 5days Scan Baby B.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## lovealittle1

Angleblue - Congrats on the twins!!!! How very exciting!! pics are so cute


----------



## fawkesymomma

Oh wow, Angelblue, that's awesome!! I've told my DH that a couple of ladies on here found out it was twins at like 12 weeks, and I think it kind of freaked him out!

We had our NT scan today, it was so cool! Beebs was moving all over the place. At one point they were facing us and waved! I loved it. And after some coercion, beebs finally got into place for them to do the scan. Not even born, and already a stinker! lol


----------



## MrsPhez

Angelblue said:


> OH MY GOD!
> 
> Had our scan yesterday and she said "there's your baby... there's its heartbeat... and there's it's brother or sister!" Aaahhhhhh its TWINS :baby::baby: Aaaaaaahhhhhh we can't believe it! My little brother & sister are twins so I guess we knew it would be a possibility but its meant to skip a generation and I really didn't think I was big enough for it to be twins!!!
> 
> They were being a bit naughty so they found it difficult to measure then, but I'm a week further along that I thought I was (must change my ticker) so I'm now due 1/1/11 (what a cool date!) New Years Day, although my mum said twins normally go to 38 wks which would be 18/12/10 so we'll see, it would be amazing to have them for christmas. I just still can't believe it! We got loads of photos free!
> 
> I've got to go back for another scan next week because they need to figure out what type of twins they are, they think they are MCDA (2 sacs, share 1 placenta) because you could definitely see a membrane - had to have an internal scan in the end to get a better view and the photos are amazing from it - would definitely recommend it. And they didnt managed to do the NT scan so they will try again weds, but after that the window of opportunity has gone.
> 
> Wow I'm so shocked, we've both told work and everyone we see or meet - I'm glad its all out in the open now! It's so exciting!!!
> 
> I'll attach photos but they might come out a bit small...


Oh wow Angel Blue that's fantastic news! Double congrats :thumbup:


----------



## okciv

Hi Ladies,
Went for my dating scan today - thought I was 12 weeks
Turns out I am 13 weeks and having TWINS!
Cannot believe it........ :wacko:


My EDD is now 30/12/10 but they have told me I will probably only go to 36 weeks meaning around 01/12/10

O.M.G!!!! I am soooooo in shock.
The twins have seperate sacs and share a placenta (cannot even remember what they told me the name for it is....... today was a blur.......2 babies!!!!)


----------



## jms895

fordy said:


> i guess i'll join in....i'm a surrogate mummy...due on the 1st january...

Awww fabulous! well done xx


----------



## jms895

maybee said:


> I had my 12 week scan on Monday. Due 2nd January!!
> 
> After a missed miscarriage in December I am very relieved everything was okay at the scan. I can now maybe start to relax a little!!

Aww great news for you xxx


----------



## jms895

Sunny89 said:


> I know Im a little late joining, but do you mind if I join you? Oh and my DD is January 11th

Congrats :D


----------



## jms895

lovealittle1 said:


> Fordy - welcome and I think you are an angel!
> 
> Lucia - happy 11 weeks hun - I love the idea of purchasing second hand items. Baby items are typically very lightly used. It is a very green thing to do!
> 
> Jolene - hope hearing :baby:'s hb will help to relax you.
> 
> welcome sunny89. I am due the 10th!
> 
> I have decided I am jumping to 2nd tri JJ's at 12 weeks so I only have a few days left here. My Canada pregnancy book says 2nd tri is at 12 weeks so I am going with that! :happydance:
> 
> xxxxx

OK hun, will follow you over soon I hope :D xxx


----------



## jms895

Jolene said:


> So ended up with a scan! Baby was so cute moving it's little arms and legs and the heartbeat was 167bpm so I feel a lot more relaxed. Yay :yipee:

Awww thats great news hun xxxx


----------



## jms895

Angelblue said:


> OH MY GOD!
> 
> Had our scan yesterday and she said "there's your baby... there's its heartbeat... and there's it's brother or sister!" Aaahhhhhh its TWINS :baby::baby: Aaaaaaahhhhhh we can't believe it! My little brother & sister are twins so I guess we knew it would be a possibility but its meant to skip a generation and I really didn't think I was big enough for it to be twins!!!
> 
> They were being a bit naughty so they found it difficult to measure then, but I'm a week further along that I thought I was (must change my ticker) so I'm now due 1/1/11 (what a cool date!) New Years Day, although my mum said twins normally go to 38 wks which would be 18/12/10 so we'll see, it would be amazing to have them for christmas. I just still can't believe it! We got loads of photos free!
> 
> I've got to go back for another scan next week because they need to figure out what type of twins they are, they think they are MCDA (2 sacs, share 1 placenta) because you could definitely see a membrane - had to have an internal scan in the end to get a better view and the photos are amazing from it - would definitely recommend it. And they didnt managed to do the NT scan so they will try again weds, but after that the window of opportunity has gone.
> 
> Wow I'm so shocked, we've both told work and everyone we see or meet - I'm glad its all out in the open now! It's so exciting!!!
> 
> I'll attach photos but they might come out a bit small...

Wow thats fab news, I am soooo pleased for you hun! :cloud9: xx


----------



## jms895

Soooo I went to see the doc and MW came out to me as I had food poisoning and baby is ok thank god!! Heard the HB and MW said I am growing very nicely, uterus is already up near my belly button and am starting to show quite a bit over the last week!

6 days for scan :wohoo:


----------



## jms895

okciv said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Went for my dating scan today - thought I was 12 weeks
> Turns out I am 13 weeks and having TWINS!
> Cannot believe it........ :wacko:
> 
> 
> My EDD is now 30/12/10 but they have told me I will probably only go to 36 weeks meaning around 01/12/10
> 
> O.M.G!!!! I am soooooo in shock.
> The twins have seperate sacs and share a placenta (cannot even remember what they told me the name for it is....... today was a blur.......2 babies!!!!)

WOW!!!! OMG there is so many twins in the JJs! Congratualations hun!! xxx


----------



## ButtonJessie

Congratulation AngelBlue and Okciv!! Wow, twins, how wonderful.

Been feeling a little better over the last 3 days, though still nauseous, I haven't been throwing up. Am soooo hoping this is the easy up around 12 weeks that everyone had been telling me to look forward to, but I remember around 9 weeks i had a few days of respite then it came back with a vengence, so I'm trying not to be too hopeful!!

I've got my best friends baby shower tomorrow!! I'm SUPER excited about it! It's going to be sooo weird though, because only my best friend (oh and her mum...she can't hold water that girl :haha:) knows I'm preggo, so I'm going to have to stop myself from saying "oh i want one of those" all the time!! hahaha!!

xxx


----------



## ama

been away from a pc for awhile. But had 12 week scan today and bubs is beautiful. Sonographer put me at 12weeks6days. Everything is perfect with bubs and im over the moon.was amazing how baby like bubs looks now lol <3 :D


----------



## xLuciax

Congrats to ladys having twins amazing! I'm starting to show a bit now yay!! :-D


----------



## xLuciax

Just to add I had my last exam today since I wont be going to uni this year anymore 
y days are going to be so boring I need to get part time work I can't get full time as I'm going to be on income support for a while finding a house till my OH sorts us out somewere sucks really don't wanna go on it but at moment I have no choice does anyone know if I have to tell people at the interview that Im pregnant? I may also volunteer in the baby unit at our hospital be really nice


----------



## lovealittle1

xLuciax said:


> Congrats to ladys having twins amazing! I'm starting to show a bit now yay!! :-D

Post a bump pic!!


----------



## lovealittle1

xLuciax said:


> Just to add I had my last exam today since I wont be going to uni this year anymore
> y days are going to be so boring I need to get part time work I can't get full time as I'm going to be on income support for a while finding a house till my OH sorts us out somewere sucks really don't wanna go on it but at moment I have no choice does anyone know if I have to tell people at the interview that Im pregnant? I may also volunteer in the baby unit at our hospital be really nice

I don't think that you are required to tell them although it won't be long until it is obvious! Good luck xx


----------



## jms895

Ama thats great news!

Awww I feel good just done a massive spring clean :D


----------



## CaptainMummy

SCAN ON MONDAY!! Cant wait!

And.. I felt my uterus, which was exciting too! Lol.. funny how we get excited over the silliest things!
Havent heard HB or seen bubs yet, so I am crossing my fingers that everything is okay and it will probably make me cry lol. Silly me!

Anyone else with a scan on Monday?


----------



## jms895

Nope Wed :D


----------



## Mrbehv

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> SCAN ON MONDAY!! Cant wait!
> 
> And.. I felt my uterus, which was exciting too! Lol.. funny how we get excited over the silliest things!
> Havent heard HB or seen bubs yet, so I am crossing my fingers that everything is okay and it will probably make me cry lol. Silly me!
> 
> Anyone else with a scan on Monday?

Hi girls I'm
New on this thread, I'm 10 weeks now will be 11 weeks on Monday and have my 2nd scan that day, I'm so nervous I don't know what to expect I hope everythig is fine, I'm a bit paranoid since I've had 2 m/c before so keeping my fingers crossed that the little one is getting bigger. Good luck on all of your pregnancies xx


----------



## palmtree123

Hey ladies, had my first scan today, so baby is measuring around 10weeks 2days, but they said they wont change the due date until the 20week scan. Anyway, is it terrible that I wasnt overly excited about the scan and the pic, could hardly see anything, just a wiggly blob?! I thought I would see a bit more. Thing is my bladder was so huge the midwife told me to empty it because she couldnt see anything, so maybe cuz my bladder was completely empty is why the baby was so small and hard to see, you reckon? She had to press really hard to get it up on the screen. Anyway she is bringing me back again in 2 weeks for another scan, so hopefully see a wee bit more then x x x


----------



## xLuciax

I'll post it once I get onto pc just using bnb on iPhone at moment how do you know it's ur uterus your touching?


----------



## xLuciax

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> SCAN ON MONDAY!! Cant wait!
> 
> And.. I felt my uterus, which was exciting too! Lol.. funny how we get excited over the silliest things!
> Havent heard HB or seen bubs yet, so I am crossing my fingers that everything is okay and it will probably make me cry lol. Silly me!
> 
> Anyone else with a scan on Monday?

Try first thing in morning when ur bladders full that's only time I'm able to pick it up x


----------



## Jolene

Palmtree, did she not suggest an internal. My scan yesterday was an internal and it was perfectly clear. You could see so much detail.


----------



## palmtree123

No they dont really tend to do internal's at my hospital for some reason. I'm glad im going back again in 2 weeks cuz I was a little disappointed to be honest. Maybe if I have a semi full bladder for that scan it will help? Atleast there is a heartbeat which is the main thing xxx


----------



## Tanara

<--- Due Jan 2nd


----------



## hodbert

Angelblue & Okciv - CONGRATS!!!!!!!! Wowzers thats so exciting!!

Hope everyone in 1st tri JB's are doing well, hurry up and join 2nd tri will yas!!! :haha:

I'm 14 weeks today - yey!! :happydance:


----------



## Maffie

Morning all, had a bleed yesterday so going in for an anti D shot today and have an emergency scan booked for Monday. Wondering if they will give me a pic with it being an unplanned scan.


----------



## naomicourt

ama said:


> been away from a pc for awhile. But had 12 week scan today and bubs is beautiful. Sonographer put me at 12weeks6days. Everything is perfect with bubs and im over the moon.was amazing how baby like bubs looks now lol <3 :D

Hi ama, haven't heard from you in ages! Have you got any pics of 12 week scan?

You should come over to second tri, there are a few of us over there. :happydance:


----------



## xLuciax

Any of u girls planning on a early gender scan? Can only find one place that does it at 14 weeks but charge £150 ones who do it at 16 weeks are much cheaper so might have to bite the bullet and wait till 16 werks


----------



## jms895

Maffie hope everything is ok hun :hugs: xx


----------



## Angelblue

I'm moving over to 2nd tri JJ's - see you all soon :happydance:


----------



## keli

xLuciax said:


> Any of u girls planning on a early gender scan? Can only find one place that does it at 14 weeks but charge £150 ones who do it at 16 weeks are much cheaper so might have to bite the bullet and wait till 16 werks

i am having what i calll an MOT scan, I had it with my first and it was so reassuring, mind you i never got a 20week scan with Ashton. they check everything, like the babies got the correct amount of heart valves,, blood cells, etc and they sex at the same time, normally at 18wks but you can have it early its £170 but well worth it, i think £150 for just the gender scan is slightly steep.


----------



## xLuciax

Have to share this with u jellybeans me and mum just got home from a car boot sale and I've actually bought my Moses basket and pram!!! Never gonna beleive this the pram is in perfect condition it's mamas and papas obviously used it's a newborn pram but then converts into one for when baby sits up but been looked after and all she wanted for it was.......£30!!!!!!! I couldn't believe it what crazy person sells a mamas and papas good condition pram for that much lol Moses basket and stand was new and for both they charged us £15 I promised myself I would wait to get pram last but no way I could give up that bargin I'll take pics of the items to show u later we also got cat net and a bouncy seat with mobile got that for £6 can't beleive my luck just hope I haven't jinxed myself not sure how OH is going to take it I supose he can pick out the cot lol


----------



## 2016

xLuciax...babybond does gender scans from 16 weeks for £79. I wouldn't bother getting one at 14 weeks because there is such a huge chance they get it wrong at that stage. Even at 16 weeks they can only be maximum 70% sure I believe. I am having a scan done at 17+1 in Martlesham Heath for just £55 but that is way out of London...


----------



## 2016

Latest Jellybean count.....186!!!!!!!! WOW! :yipee:


----------



## Jojo-Mummy

Im have a january Jelly bean in my belly :)


----------



## xLuciax

Thanks 2016 think I'll get one with babybond and be patient for another 4 weeks


----------



## Jojo-Mummy

SoOoOoO excited!!!!! :) :) :)


----------



## CaptainMummy

scan tomorrow! OMG Cant wait!!!


----------



## jojo-m

Got my scan tomorro too woo hoo! Have a great scan mrs murphy x


----------



## Maffie

Ive got my emergency scan tomorrow so feeling nervous then I have another the following week. Ive not thought about it much until this afternoon.


----------



## jojo-m

Hope all is well tomorro maffie x


----------



## Aphrodite

Good luck Maffie. Mines on Tuesday. So many scans! What an exciting time it is for us all!


----------



## xLuciax

Good luck girls with scans tomorrow!!! Mines on Friday aahh I just want it to hurryyy lol


----------



## Publicstacey

Greetings!

We just barely made the January club with the 29th due date. Whew! 

We know we will have a C-section.....so when I have THAT date, should I give you the update?

Look forward to getting to know you and the rest of the January Club. Thank you for starting it...and Congratulations on your new pregnancy!


----------



## Neko

My NT scan is scheduled for tomorrow. I'm excited as my OB said the ultrasound place has a fantastic machine.


----------



## ButtonJessie

Oh Maffie, good luck tomorrow, you'll be in my thoughts. Hope little beany is staying put. Lots of love to you, OH and little Noah. xxx

Lucia - is it the mamas and papas pliko pramette? xxx


----------



## jms895

xLuciax said:


> Have to share this with u jellybeans me and mum just got home from a car boot sale and I've actually bought my Moses basket and pram!!! Never gonna beleive this the pram is in perfect condition it's mamas and papas obviously used it's a newborn pram but then converts into one for when baby sits up but been looked after and all she wanted for it was.......£30!!!!!!! I couldn't believe it what crazy person sells a mamas and papas good condition pram for that much lol Moses basket and stand was new and for both they charged us £15 I promised myself I would wait to get pram last but no way I could give up that bargin I'll take pics of the items to show u later we also got cat net and a bouncy seat with mobile got that for £6 can't beleive my luck just hope I haven't jinxed myself not sure how OH is going to take it I supose he can pick out the cot lol

Fab bargain! x


----------



## jms895

Good luck with the scans tomorrow ladies :hugs:


----------



## lovealittle1

Good luck to all the scans tomorrow and come back and show us all the piccies!! I carry mine with me in my purse now (not the originals) and whip them out every where I go - I am already such a proud Mommy!


----------



## myk's mummy

So excited! Off for my nuchal scan this afternoon... can't wait to see the little one again :)


----------



## Expat

Morning all! 

Had my NT scan on Friday morning so thought I'd share a few scan photos with you - my OB/GYN put them on a disk for me but quite a few are blurred - anyway - all went well! :happydance:

Bean growing fast and placed ahead at 13w1d even though it's definitely only 12w4d. Very low chance of Downs and HB at 158.82. :happydance:

Saw nasal bone, 4 heart chambers, 2 brain lobes (too weird for words - 1st scan that's attached), spinal cord and all the major bones so I'm told 'that everything looks very good'. 

Majorly in love with bean :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20100625_1_4b.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 6









IMG_20100625_1_6b.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 7









IMG_20100625_1_9b.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## myk's mummy

Just got back from nuchal scan- everything is looking good! CRL measurement calculates I'm a couple of days further along, but I'm not really paying attention to that until the 20wk scan.

Loving my baby's cute little nose :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







bub2.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Expat

Yay! myk's mummy!! So happy for you!


----------



## pinkie77

Lovely scan pics and good luck to everyone with scans today and later in the week!

I've moved over to 2nd tri mostly now as a lot of the 1st tri stuff seems a bit irrelevent now I'm almost 13 weeks - see you all soon x x x


----------



## Jolene

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!! Expat and Myk'smummy those scan are adorable! Congrats, I'm glad it all went well.

Expat, did they do blood tests as well to determine the probability of Down's or do they just go by the scan results. My doc mentioned something about bloods but I'll only find out on Friday.


----------



## Expat

Jolene said:


> Expat, did they do blood tests as well to determine the probability of Down's or do they just go by the scan results. My doc mentioned something about bloods but I'll only find out on Friday.

They did bloods too (at 11w) - so he added my age, the scan AND the bloods to come out with the chance rate. 

It's all 3 together that give the best figure. 

Have you already had your bloods taken?

x


----------



## Jolene

No :( I was going to go for that Friday too. Perhaps I should phone and find out if I can go in the meantime so he has all the results at the same time. It's not like he does the tests at his rooms, I need to go to the hospital across the way for that anyway.

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Expat

Which hospital do you go to? I'm with Vincent Pallati (sp?). 

Yes, that sounds like a good idea because mine could give me the full results directly in the room after the scan - the bloods take about 3 days to process (I went to Pathcare). 

x


----------



## Jolene

OMW, I didn't notice you're from Cape Town too. I'm taking my FIL to VP tomorrow for a checkup, lol. I go to Kingsbury and I also use Pathcare.


----------



## Expat

Jolene said:


> I'm taking my FIL to VP tomorrow for a checkup, lol. I go to Kingsbury and I also use Pathcare.

Is he pregnant too?? :haha: 

You must live down the road from where I work... Bishopscourt. I live in Sea Point though. 

Did you phone and find out about your bloods?


----------



## JJ baby 3

Expat said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Had my NT scan on Friday morning so thought I'd share a few scan photos with you - my OB/GYN put them on a disk for me but quite a few are blurred - anyway - all went well! :happydance:
> 
> Bean growing fast and placed ahead at 13w1d even though it's definitely only 12w4d. Very low chance of Downs and HB at 158.82. :happydance:
> 
> Saw nasal bone, 4 heart chambers, 2 brain lobes (too weird for words - 1st scan that's attached), spinal cord and all the major bones so I'm told 'that everything looks very good'.
> 
> Majorly in love with bean :cloud9:


Amazing scan pics - wow!! Hope mine are as good!! x


----------



## Jolene

@Expat, I wish I lived in Bishops Court!!! I stay in Plumstead. I'm going to ph Wednesday morning cos that's when my doc gets back from Switzerland and then hopefully I can go the afternoon for the tests. It should arrive with him in time.


----------



## CaptainMummy

Eee got back from scan, it was amazing! Bubs is a little wriggler!
 



Attached Files:







12weekscan.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 6









12weekscan2.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## xLuciax

Don't lame u pinkie I'll be gping to 2nd tri too Thursday at 12 weeks


----------



## Maffie

Mine was only an emergency scan so full dating scan next week, but they measured me at 12+5 today which matches with my dates and puts me 5 days further along than last scan. They struggled to scan me though. No pics as wasn't in normal scan unit.


----------



## ButtonJessie

12 weeks and 12 week scan tomorrow, wOooOoOOooooo!! :happydance:


----------



## jms895

Expat said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Had my NT scan on Friday morning so thought I'd share a few scan photos with you - my OB/GYN put them on a disk for me but quite a few are blurred - anyway - all went well! :happydance:
> 
> Bean growing fast and placed ahead at 13w1d even though it's definitely only 12w4d. Very low chance of Downs and HB at 158.82. :happydance:
> 
> Saw nasal bone, 4 heart chambers, 2 brain lobes (too weird for words - 1st scan that's attached), spinal cord and all the major bones so I'm told 'that everything looks very good'.
> 
> Majorly in love with bean :cloud9:

Awww bless you, so happy for you hun xxx


----------



## jms895

myk's mummy said:


> Just got back from nuchal scan- everything is looking good! CRL measurement calculates I'm a couple of days further along, but I'm not really paying attention to that until the 20wk scan.
> 
> Loving my baby's cute little nose :happydance:

Fab news hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## jms895

Yay I am 12 weeks today and scan in less than 48 hours :dance:

Hope everyone is ok? xx


----------



## jms895

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Eee got back from scan, it was amazing! Bubs is a little wriggler!

Awww fab pics xxx


----------



## myk's mummy

Loving all of the scan pics! It's amazing how fast they grow!!!


----------



## debbie7155

can i please join this list?, im due 24th January 2011


----------



## jojo-m

Had my scan yesterday I do have a lovely pic but iPhone won't let me upload it will try get on computer later! Baby great going upside down and bending in half she had to wait a while for it to settle lol. My dates exactly right so due 12th jan and be 12 weeks on weds woo hoo! X


----------



## Jolene

Welcome Debbie7155 :hi:

Jms and ButtonJessie, enjoy your scans!!

Maffie, Im glad it all went well.


----------



## xLuciax

Friday seems so far away so excited for my scan I feel like a little kid lol! I need to go pick up big bottle of water to take along with me not looking forward to that part ha


----------



## Expat

Congrats to everyone on their gorgeous scans!! 

I'd love to live in Bishopscourt too Jolene!!  - I just work here!!

Hope you manage to get your bloods done and results in for Friday. 

Good luck to everyone for their scans that are coming up! 

x


----------



## ButtonJessie

Well here they are!! It was absolutely BRILLIANT seeing the bubba squiggling around in there! At first baby was in an awkward position and she had to give my belly a shake up, it was sooo sweet watching the baby wake up and squirm around! 

Pic 1: Nice profile shot, Don't think there's a visible nub there though...


Pic 2: Bubba sucking it's thumb! Look at those individual little fingers! So cute!


Pic 3: Baby looking up at us and giving a little wave!!


Just had my midwife visit at home too, wow they take so much blood! Better go and get something to eat, I've been sick twice today already and think the loosing blood wont help!!

Soooo exciting having the scans done, OH was gobsmacked!! :D


----------



## CaptainMummy

brilliant pics button!
x


----------



## Jolene

Those are such stunning pics ButtonJessie. What a cutie!


----------



## ButtonJessie

Jolene said:


> Those are such stunning pics ButtonJessie. What a cutie!

Hehehe, I rather agree!! :grin: I keep saying to OH "my baby is cuter than your baby" and he says "but it's the same baby!!" and I say "yeah....but mines cuter". Hahahahaaaa :haha:


----------



## xLuciax

Beautiful pics Hun! I know midwife took 3 pots!!! Of my blood


----------



## jojo-m

heres my scan pic at last, sorry its so huge!!!! x

Ok had to change it to avatar because it was so big!


----------



## noja

Loving the pics ladies!


----------



## Tanara

Any other ladys in here, getting Brax already =(


----------



## Expat

Gorgeous pics girls!! Very cute!! It's so funny that I'm actually beginning to pick out what's what - we're practically experts!! Hee hee. 

No, sorry Tanara - not having Brax yet - are they painful? 

x


----------



## jms895

Scan today at 4pm :wohoo: soooo excited! Also told work so no more secrets :dance:


----------



## jms895

Button Jessie fab piccies :D


----------



## ButtonJessie

Nice scan pic jojo-m :)



Tanara said:


> Any other ladys in here, getting Brax already =(

I don't think we can actually get braxton hicks at this stage?? I did have terrible round ligament pain at the beginning though, so bad it woke me up in the night and i had to go and get in a warm bath for it to go off! Very frightening, but it was all okay. Has you MW told you they are brax?

xxx


----------



## Expat

Good luck with your scan JMS895!! Show us the pics when you get back! 

x


----------



## Aphrodite

ButtonJessie said:


> Nice scan pic jojo-m :)
> 
> 
> 
> Tanara said:
> 
> 
> Any other ladys in here, getting Brax already =(
> 
> I don't think we can actually get braxton hicks at this stage?? I did have terrible round ligament pain at the beginning though, so bad it woke me up in the night and i had to go and get in a warm bath for it to go off! Very frightening, but it was all okay. Has you MW told you they are brax?
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

I dont think Im getting brax but I have started to get a lot more twinges and pulling pains. I lay on my stomach in the garden and propped myself up on my elbows while I was chatting and had to roll over as I felt such pulling it felt like my stomach would split open! Anyhow, pictures not very clear but here is our baby (girl I think by nub theory!!!) throwing hands above her head little wriggler.

https://i471.photobucket.com/albums/rr72/CarrieLav/camerapics264.jpg


----------



## sez

Hi ladies,
I am fluttering between 1st and 2nd tri now but wanted to share some of my scan piccies from yesterday with you! :) Due date is still 11.1.11 and baby was beautiful if a little missbehaved for the sonographer hehe
Sarah x x x
 



Attached Files:







12.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 6









14.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 8









7.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 7









13.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 8









8.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Aphrodite

What AMAZINGLY clear pictures! Im very jealous lol Loving the feet!! Would have loved more piccies but at 5 pound a photo Ill make do with the memories!!!


----------



## sez

Aphrodite said:


> What AMAZINGLY clear pictures! Im very jealous lol Loving the feet!! Would have loved more piccies but at 5 pound a photo Ill make do with the memories!!!

Thanks hun! I know they look masssive! lol 
Well luckly we were given a cd for free with images as my husband works away for 8 weeks at a time and was away for the scan yesterday so the lovely specialist made a cd of images to send to him hehe ... so I am very greatful :cloud9: Nothing compares to seeing the baby moving round on the screen though... def will treasure that until my 20 week scan :)


----------



## Jolene

Wow, you're so lucky with all those pics Sarah!!! I love the one with the foot where you can see all 5 little toes - how perfect. Awwwwww


----------



## xLuciax

Congrats to girls who have had scans today I just got back from long shopping trip and saw 100s women with beautiful big bumps !! I also I'd myself checking everyones prams out as I walk past lol omg I'm 12 weeks tomorrow then Friday scan day!!!!!!!! Last night of folic acid I will be proudly throwing that discusting stuff in the bin tomorrow morning oh also to add is anyone else just craving really unhealthy foods? I am and it's starting to worry me I've completely gone off meat and other healthy foods I used to eat really worried for babys health aswell as my own but I cannot touch meat what so ever even adverts on the tv with meat make me gag a little *sigh* :-(


----------



## jms895

Sez those pics are fab!


----------



## jms895

Expat said:


> Good luck with your scan JMS895!! Show us the pics when you get back!
> 
> x

Thank you, will post pics soon! 13 weeks tomorrow and new due date of 6th Jan :D


----------



## xLuciax

Wow jms 2nd tri for u tomorrow! I'm gonna move up Friday after my scan 6 days earlier than suposed to but oh well


----------



## Expat

jms895 said:


> Thank you, will post pics soon! 13 weeks tomorrow and new due date of 6th Jan :D

Glad it went well! Are you now moving your due date? I was told I was 13w1d when I knew I was only 12w4d - I kept my due date and ticker the same and just assumed the baby was a bit bigger than it's dates... does this make sense?? :shrug: My first scan confirmed my dates and my 2nd scan has pushed them out - so what do you do??! 

Does everyone update their ticker and EDD with each scan? Thanks for you help!! 

Looking forward to seeing the pics - when's your next scan?? 

xx


----------



## Maffie

Expat said:


> jms895 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you, will post pics soon! 13 weeks tomorrow and new due date of 6th Jan :D
> 
> Glad it went well! Are you now moving your due date? I was told I was 13w1d when I knew I was only 12w4d - I kept my due date and ticker the same and just assumed the baby was a bit bigger than it's dates... does this make sense?? :shrug: My first scan confirmed my dates and my 2nd scan has pushed them out - so what do you do??!
> 
> Does everyone update their ticker and EDD with each scan? Thanks for you help!!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the pics - when's your next scan??
> 
> xxClick to expand...

The 12 week scan (well 10-14 weeks) is the most accurate dating time so most places will give you a due date depending on that scan, after that time babies grow at quite different rates so dating isnt accurate.


----------



## Expat

Oooh!!! That's interesting - also means I'm further forward than I thought! But does this mean we then conceived earlier than we thought? 

Sorry to sound stupid! 

Thanks

xxx


----------



## Samaraj

Hello my fellow Jellybeans :)

I had my 12 week scan today and everything is perfect!!

I want to move to 2nd Tri already :)

xx

Best of luck everyone xx


----------



## Aphrodite

Well I think they are basing it on size too as we had ICSI so know the EXACT dates down to the minute almost! I know I was 12+1 on Tuesday but they put me at 12+3. Only 2 days so not a nig deal really but Im sticking with my dates ;)


----------



## Maffie

Not forgetting that all the machines have a degree of inaccuracy too so measurements can be a tad out. Also babies rarely come when they are meant to :rofl:

My MS is still bad (not as bad as last pregnancy though) im curious to see dates for next weeks scan as on Monday I was told my scar from c section was making scanning difficult. 

I guess im technically 2nd tri but feel weird going over as the scan Monday wasnt an official dating scan.


----------



## Jolene

Maffie, I was wondering if I was the only one still suffering so bad with ms still since no one has been saying anything lately. I really thought it would have started easing off by now. And to top it off I have had the most horrible headaches for the last 4/5 days that won't go away. 

But on the bright side I have my scan tomorrow morning :dance:

Expat, my doc has changed my EDD by 1 day which I could accept, lol so I changed my ticker. My past scans have showed I'm actually 5 days further but my doc hasn't changed it further as he knows when I ov'd. 

Samaraj, congrats on your healthy little baby!


----------



## jms895

Evening ladies!


----------



## jms895

Expat said:


> jms895 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you, will post pics soon! 13 weeks tomorrow and new due date of 6th Jan :D
> 
> Glad it went well! Are you now moving your due date? I was told I was 13w1d when I knew I was only 12w4d - I kept my due date and ticker the same and just assumed the baby was a bit bigger than it's dates... does this make sense?? :shrug: My first scan confirmed my dates and my 2nd scan has pushed them out - so what do you do??!
> 
> Does everyone update their ticker and EDD with each scan? Thanks for you help!!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the pics - when's your next scan??
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Hi Expat,

With Caine I got EDD of 2nd April originally, and I got that too with my period dates. At dating scan they gave me 25th March and I had him the 26th. I am going to change my ticker :D xx


----------



## xLuciax

Argh i thought appraching 2nd tri u feel better but ive lost my appotite again and cant seem to eat and fill my stomach up :-( on the bright side scans tomorrow morning 10.15 :-D


----------



## xLuciax

Jolene said:


> Maffie, I was wondering if I was the only one still suffering so bad with ms still since no one has been saying anything lately. I really thought it would have started easing off by now. And to top it off I have had the most horrible headaches for the last 4/5 days that won't go away.
> 
> But on the bright side I have my scan tomorrow morning :dance:
> 
> Expat, my doc has changed my EDD by 1 day which I could accept, lol so I changed my ticker. My past scans have showed I'm actually 5 days further but my doc hasn't changed it further as he knows when I ov'd.
> 
> Samaraj, congrats on your healthy little baby!

Mines tomorrow also hun! :/) what times urs? Munes 10.15 am


----------



## Jolene

Lucia, I'm leaving in 5 minutes for mine, woohoo! Enjoy yours, can't wait to see the pics...


----------



## laurbagss

Good luck with your scans girls <3 xx


----------



## ButtonJessie

Oooh looking forward to the pics Jolene! My MS is still bad too :( I'm trying to convince myself that it's easing up but really i think I'm just getting more used to it. I'm hoping by 14 weeks I'll be feeling gooooooooooooood, :haha: xxx


----------



## xLuciax

Hi grls!!! just got back from my scan was so amazing but felt really rushed my baby was very still but had the hiccups was soooo cute!!!! new EDD of the 13th january only 2 days before what the midwife gave me
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Jolene

So we got to see our little bubs :cloud9: Unfortunately it wasn't very clear as I have a 'something' uterus, lol - can't remember. My uterus is very low. Doc didn't want to do an internal at this stage so I don't have any pics to post :( So because of my uterus, hubby and I are still on a sex ban, poor man it's been almost 3 months already, lol. On the upside I have another scan at 16wks and doc says my uterus should have lifted by then and then we'll have a look if we can see the sex, yay!


----------



## xLuciax

aw jolene thats a shame :hugs: least you did see the baby though right? looks like ur only due a day before me now :-D


----------



## jms895

Hope everyone is well?

I just had a fab curry :D


----------



## jms895

xLuciax said:


> Hi grls!!! just got back from my scan was so amazing but felt really rushed my baby was very still but had the hiccups was soooo cute!!!! new EDD of the 13th january only 2 days before what the midwife gave me

Awww :cloud9: thats great xx


----------



## rcbrown08

xLuciax said:


> Hi grls!!! just got back from my scan was so amazing but felt really rushed my baby was very still but had the hiccups was soooo cute!!!! new EDD of the 13th january only 2 days before what the midwife gave me

Congrats Lucia! Glad everything went well!  :thumbup:


----------



## polkadot

My EDD is 24th January though this has still to be confirmed. Can I please be added to your list? :)


----------



## hodbert

ButtonJessie said:


> Oooh looking forward to the pics Jolene! My MS is still bad too :( I'm trying to convince myself that it's easing up but really i think I'm just getting more used to it. I'm hoping by 14 weeks I'll be feeling gooooooooooooood, :haha: xxx

I'm 15 weeks happydance:) and was sick thursday morning and then nearly whilst on skype last night to my mum - and I haven't had morning sickness!! I'm still waiting for this 2nd tri "glow" :haha: !!!


----------



## xLuciax

hey girls how is everyone? nice weather today and I havent had morning sickness or felt sick woo but!!! on bus going to hyde park we spotted 2 people in the space of an hour vomiting on the streets mudt of been the heat lol


----------



## xLuciax

argh i've also lost my appitite again :-( feel like theres nothing I feel like eating


----------



## jms895

Morning ladies!! This heat is swelling my ankles already :(

Also defo defo feeling flutters :cloud9:


----------



## skydragonfly

Morning all, hope everybody is well. Trying to get my bum into gear for taking my kids out before the morning sickness kicks in this afternoon. Just want to crawl back to bed though...


----------



## Rosykk

Jan 6th for me, first time Mum from Glasgow x


----------



## emilyp83

I had my 1st scan last week and new EDD is the 18th Jan not the 16th. Can it be changed on the list?? Also anyone else expecting around then in the North Yorks area?


----------



## jms895

Rosykk said:


> Jan 6th for me, first time Mum from Glasgow x

Congrats hun!! Same EDD as me :D


----------



## katie d

Hi to all. I'm 12 weeks pregnant my edd is 15th january. First time mummy very excited yet nervous. Had a rough past few weeks with nausea and vomitting I just bring everything up day and night. Hoping it will ease off as I soon enter the 2nd tri. Got my nt and dating scan on thursday can't wait. Xx


----------



## jms895

Hi Katie D, congrats x


----------



## Jolene

Welcome Rosykk and katy d :hi:


----------



## myk's mummy

Hi ladies,

Just wanted to say 'See you all in the Second Trimester!'

I can't believe how fast the first has gone!


----------



## charliemidge

Hi all

My due date is the 27/01/11 and this is my 2nd child - my son just turned 5yrs :)

Congratulations to everyone. x


----------



## jj240_4

hey guys - I think I have a january jellybean - I will know more on the 20th July  xx


----------



## xLuciax

Hi girls hope all is ok will be crossing over to 2nd tri on thursday woohoo


----------



## Neko

When are we supposed to cross into the second trimester? 13 or 14 weeks?


----------



## xLuciax

13 weeks Hun wow January jellybeans is very quite now have most of us already crossed over?


----------



## Neko

Most of the early January moms have crossed over. But there should still be a bunch of people posting here. January is a long month.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Can I have an angel baby next to my name please for this january thread in first and second tri?

Details below.



Thank You


----------



## Shauna19

*Due The 29 of Jan My First  & Im From Dublin*
Congrats Every1 

X


----------



## ButtonJessie

So sorry to hear of your loss tryingforbaby2 :hugs:


----------



## laurbagss

Sorry for your loss hun <3 xxx


----------



## laurbagss

Hi can you put me down for January 26th please :) x


----------



## Megan<3

Hello All,

Im 12 weeks Pregnant today with my first Child and Due on Jan 20th :) 

Megan


----------



## mum2be2011

Hi ladies, please can I join you. Have known we are pregnant for a while but wanted to wait for 12 week scan before joining. I am due 13th Jan, please can you add me to your list x


----------



## babyloulou

Hi- my due date is 25th Jan now instead of 26th - please can you change me on the list xxx


----------



## Thewrightsway

newbie here..what is bfp? I'm due 1/16/11 :)


----------



## Neko

BFP =big fast positive (I think)


The baby moved up in my ticker. I have a bigger baby now! :happydance:


----------



## staceymy

Could you change my due date please. Had another scan yesterday and we are now 13+1wks. Due 13th January.
Thanks!


----------



## mum2be2011

Hi Staceymy, we are also now due 13th January following our scan. Do you want to be bump buddies. I noticed you have 2 little girls and your 2nd is just under 11 months old. We have a little girl and she is 9 months old.


----------



## lauren-kate

I found my baby's heartbeat on our doppler. I posted it in my journal, but need to share haha; https://audioboo.fm/boos/149905-baby-12-weeks


----------



## Thewrightsway

Thanks for the response, how do i get responses on my posts? Without having to go search for it? 

I'd love to have one of these adorable tickers too! :) Also meet more who are due the same time as myself :)


----------



## Wewantourmush

*Congratulations to everyone expecting!!! It's so exciting!!!*

*I am due on the 25th January * 
(still can't believe I'm saying that!)

Xxxxxx


----------



## lindblum

Hi everyone, I'm expecting my second, due on 21st January :)

MS is staring to dissapear, I'm starting to feel normal again, yay!


----------



## babyloulou

Thewrightsway said:


> Thanks for the response, how do i get responses on my posts? Without having to go search for it?
> 
> I'd love to have one of these adorable tickers too! :) Also meet more who are due the same time as myself :)

Do you mean how do you see if someone has replied in a thread? If you click on 'user cp' at the top you will see a list of threads that have replies in. These will only be threads you are subscribed to (you are automatically subscribed when you post in a thread) As for a ticker try www.baby-gaga.com -after you have made your ticker copy the 'BB code' into the signature section on the 'user cp' xxx

Wewantourmush- we have the same Due Date :dance:


----------



## Wewantourmush

babyloulou said:


> Thewrightsway said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the response, how do i get responses on my posts? Without having to go search for it?
> 
> I'd love to have one of these adorable tickers too! :) Also meet more who are due the same time as myself :)
> 
> Do you mean how do you see if someone has replied in a thread? If you click on 'user cp' at the top you will see a list of threads that have replies in. These will only be threads you are subscribed to (you are automatically subscribed when you post in a thread) As for a ticker try www.baby-gaga.com -after you have made your ticker copy the 'BB code' into the signature section on the 'user cp' xxx
> 
> Wewantourmush- we have the same Due Date :dance:Click to expand...


Ohh yes we do!! How exciting :happydance: Im so excited but very nervous!! Is this your first? :hugs:


----------



## Neko

Time for me to move to the second Trimester. YAY! :happydance:


----------



## lumpy

Hello Jellybeans,

Its been a while since i've been on here. I've had a good read of the latest posts and its lovely to see you all doing so well and can't believe how many have gone to 2nd tri already.

Unfortunately I shan't be joining you this time. It wasn't my time and I had a mmc. :(

Lots of love and luck to you all for the future and I hope you all have beautiful bouncing bubs in just about 6 months!!


----------



## Jolene

Sorry Lumpy :cry: that's awful. I hope you heal both physically and emotionally soon :hugs:


----------



## Neko

Sorry for your loss, lumpy. :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

I'm so sorry Lumpy :hugs:


----------



## noja

Sorry for your loss lumpy :cry:


----------



## mumtobeplus1

Can i join? 
Im only just in there with the January Jellybeans, im due 31/01/11
So its could be into the february lovebugs...Who knows?
Its all so exciting isnt it!? xx


----------



## Jolene

Congrats and Welcome :hi:


----------



## blinkybaby

Hi there, can I join?? I'm 13+3 and due 15th January. xxx


----------



## abstersmum

yay same as me i think most are now in second tri thread i moved over yesterday


----------



## mum2be2011

Congratulations and welcome to mumtobeplus1 and blinkybaby :hi:


----------



## skydragonfly

Hi mumtobeplus1 and blinkybaby. xx

How come I spend most of my days puking and can barely keep anything down, I have already put 6lb's on?
In my previous pregnancy's even my 3rd who was a whopping 9lb81/2 I only put on about 11/2 stone. Help!


----------



## noja

Hi Blinkybaby, Congrats! I'm 13+4 today, just one day ahead of you!


----------



## jellybabynic

Hello Ladies

Sorry haven't been on here in a while, only been using computer at work. I had my scan yesterday, was amazing, will now be due on the 21st January 2011 so 13 weeks today. Still being sick and extremely tried. 

Nicxxx


----------



## emily_irene

Hello ladies, my names Emily and I am 13 wks pregnant with my 2nd baby. I'm due January 19th. I'd love to join your group! I was a member on another forum back when I had my son and I just loved having a group of other mamas to chat with who were experiencing all the same things I was. Can't wait to get to know ya! :)


----------



## abstersmum

hi jump over to second tri most are there now


----------



## winbig82

Hi all :) Firstly super congratulations to you all :) Secondly..... IM PREGNANT :) yay xx My name is Tracy, Im 29 and due Jan 2nd eeeek :p Ive also just found out my sister is also pregnant and due about 10 days before me..... How cool is that!! My 1st scan is on Tuesday and the nerves are kicking in that somethings going to be wrong, is this normal? Thanks all and good luck :) xx


----------



## chobette

Due Jan 26th xx


----------



## babyloulou

Hi girls. Congratulations on your pregnancies. Not sure if you are aware but this is our old thread from last year for people due in jan 2011 and no one posts on it anymore xxx


----------

